#ubuntu-za 2010-12-13
<magespawn> does anybody know what time the meeting is tonight?
<maiatoday> magespawn: 19h30
<maiatoday> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20101213
<superfly> ohi everyone
<magespawn> thanks maiatoday i just got two different times
<maiatoday> really? magespawn where did you get the other times. We need to change them so that people don't get confused
<maiatoday> It used to be 19h00 but that was too early for some people
<magespawn> on the email i got there is a little link at the top "more details>>" which takes you to this page https://www.google.com/calendar/event?action=VIEW&eid=b3E2N2MxNXBiNjdtN2dxNjRtbnZkb2Q5bDggdjNsanBjaWVwY25jbWprbDJ0c29hbzcyOTBAZw
<morgs> Hmm, I'm not able to resolve za.archive.ubuntu.com
<morgs> on google public dns
<tumbleweed> morgs: #ubuntu-mirrors
<nlsthzn> meeting tonight @ 19H00 GMT+2 again?
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed, morgs: Not an ubuntu problem
<cocooncrash> za.archive.ubuntu.com.  600     IN      CNAME   ubuntu-archive.mirror.ac.za.
<cocooncrash> $ host ubuntu-archive.mirror.ac.za
<cocooncrash> Host ubuntu-archive.mirror.ac.za not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<morgs> Symm<tab><tab>
<tumbleweed> hehe: http://monitor.net.tenet.ac.za/cacti/graph_view.php?action=tree&tree_id=3&leaf_id=94
 * tumbleweed is glad he stayed home today
<tumbleweed> also, ICTS don't seem aware, because thye've been phoning me wondering why I'm not getting e-mail from them
<cocooncrash> LOL
<maiatoday> wow, what's happening, I thought the students were all gone by now?
<tumbleweed> maiatoday: seacom link down by the look of it http://monitor.net.tenet.ac.za/cacti/graph_view.php?action=tree&tree_id=6&leaf_id=874
<tumbleweed> yeah, undergrads are gone, this is when we (are supposed to) get work done
<cocooncrash> haha lol.
 * nlsthzn feels neglected :( (sorry for spamming the mailing list... was a noob thing to do I know)
<Vhata> did you get a hundred referral signups and gigabytes of free space?
<nlsthzn> Vhata: No... which I deserve I guess... sorry about that
<nlsthzn> question about the meeting tonight... can I be considered a member or not? I am not in SA and can't join in on any actual meetings etc?
<nlsthzn> question about the meeting tonight... can I be considered a member or not? I am not in SA and can't join in on any actual meetings etc?
<superfly> nlsthzn: you're welcome to join the meeting
<nlsthzn> superfly: thx, but can a participate as a member or just lurk?
<superfly> nlsthzn: are you a member of ubuntu-za on launchpad.net?
<nlsthzn> superfly: Not sure... I signed up for the mail-list... been a while since I have logged into launchpad... let me go and poke around...
<nlsthzn> Neil Oosthuizen is not an active member of any Launchpad teams. 
<nlsthzn> hmmm
<nlsthzn> I am now a MEMBER!!!!
 * nlsthzn is the latest member of ubuntu-za team on launchpad
<Kilos> evening all
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hey uncle
<Kilos> hi nl howzit
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> nlsthzn, 
<Kilos> missed the tab
<nlsthzn> all cool... just joined the ubuntu-za team on launchpad... so maybe I can spam the meeting tonight ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wont be here. saving last bit of data.
<Kilos> tell all i sent greetings
<nlsthzn> Kilos: understandable
<nlsthzn> k
<Kilos> ty
<nlsthzn> np
<Kilos> have a good meeting. will pop in tomorrow again
<nlsthzn> will be back in time for the meeting *eg*
 * nlsthzn thinks the lack of activity in this channel is disturbing
<nlsthzn> doh, I see the time has changed... still half hour to go
<nuvolari> awesome http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=apple_linux_gaming&num=1 (Linux Can Deliver A Faster Gaming Experience Than Mac OS X)
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: I take everything from phoronix with a pinch of salt... 
<maiatoday> Maaz 
 * nlsthzn has joined ubuntu-za on launchpad... may I partake as a member tonight?
<maiatoday> hehe for sure nlsthzn 
<maiatoday> I saw you joined, welcome
<nlsthzn> maiatoday: thanks, and thanks :D
<superfly> Meeting time?
<maiatoday> yes
 * superfly is on his phone this time
<maiatoday> I am ready I'll take the chair again unless anyone else wants a go at chasing geeks into a herd
<maiatoday> np superfly
<nlsthzn> Kilos sends his regards, not enough data to make it btw
<maiatoday> I'll give it a few minutes the agend is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20101213
<superfly> maiatoday: i have a full keyboard at my disposal, but I also have a toddler climbing on me ;-)
<magespawn> evening all
<maiatoday> hehe we will excuse random ascii bubbles and bits of food
<maiatoday> hi magespawn 
<nlsthzn> hi all :)
<DraZoro> Hellow magaspawn
<maiatoday> get agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20101213
<maiatoday> drubin, tumbleweed I'll chair this one cause it's easy :)
 * nlsthzn studies maiatodays technique to copy it later when needed :)
 * maiatoday blushes and twiddles a pencil nervously
<maiatoday> Maaz_: start meeting about ubuntu-za monthly meeting
 * Maaz_ gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<maiatoday> Maaz_: I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz_> maiatoday: Alrighty
<nlsthzn> I am Neil Oosthuizen
<maiatoday> new people please tell Maaz_ who you are
<nlsthzn> Maaz_: I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz_> nlsthzn: Okay
<nlsthzn> soz
<tumbleweed> Maaz_: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz_> tumbleweed: Done
<smorar> Maaz_: I am Sameer Morar
<Maaz_> smorar: Done
<DraZoro> Maaz_: I am Clement Mahlangu 
<Maaz_> DraZoro: Alrighty
<magespawn> Maaz_ : I am Greg Eames
<Maaz_> magespawn: Okay
<maiatoday> the Agenda and minutes again https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20101213
<drubin> Maaz_: I am David Rubin
<Maaz_> drubin: Okay
<maiatoday> Welcome all new people, anybody want to introduce themselves?
<nlsthzn> just for the record Kilos sends his regards but his data is a bit low
<nlsthzn> Neil from the UAE *waves*
<maiatoday> Maaz_: topic review previous meeting minutes
<Maaz_> Current Topic: review previous meeting minutes
<maiatoday> drubin, did the backup and restore happen?
<confluency> Maaz_: I am Adrianna Pińska
<Maaz_> confluency: Yessir
<smorar> Hello everyone - this is my first ubuntu-za meeting :)
<maiatoday> most welcome smorar 
<DraZoro> smorar : You are welcome ...enjoy :)
<smorar> thanks :)
 * nlsthzn has lurked in a meeting once before, but is a member now!
<maiatoday> superfly is that little event thing on the side of ubuntu-za.org the gcal plugin?
<superfly> Maaz_: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz_> superfly: Sure
<superfly> maiatoday yes
<maiatoday> cool! Thanks that's great now I must just make sure I don't post weird events on the calendar hehe
<superfly> Maiatoday and drubin's backup and restore did happen, iirc
<maiatoday> yay we are so efficient, thanks superfly and drubin
<maiatoday> we didn't discuss the OpenOffice in schools on the mailing list.
<nlsthzn> ... and now school is closed
<magespawn> get in for the new year
<maiatoday> do we need make a note to do something?
<drubin> smorar: shout if you have any questions
<smorar> drubin: will do
<drubin> maiatoday: we should make a note
<drubin> sorry been a bit distracted adn typing is hard
<maiatoday> Maaz_: agreed make a discussion on the Mailing list about OpenOffice in schools
<Maaz_> Agreed: make a discussion on the Mailing list about OpenOffice in schools
<magespawn> may i put something up?
<maiatoday> go ahead magespawn 
<maiatoday> ok the geeknic happened
<maiatoday> it was small but fun
<maiatoday> very relaxing
<maiatoday> I made the link to the facebook group on ubuntu-za.org so that item is done too
<nuvolari> great :/ I missed out on the first part of the meeting :P
<nuvolari> Maaz_: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz_> nuvolari: Sure
<maiatoday> there will be minutes and archives nuvolari 
<nuvolari> cool thanks maiatoday
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: welcome :)
<maiatoday> any comments on fanpage vs group on facebook?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: thanks :>
<nuvolari> I vote for fanpage
 * nlsthzn thinks facebook is evil and wishes diaspora will hurry up!
<superfly> Maiatoday we raised it previously
<nuvolari> we do most of the "group" management in other ways
<maiatoday> yes I am going through the previous minutes
<DraZoro> I vote for fanpage as well. 
<smorar> I vote for fanpage too
<superfly> A group doesn't actually work that well, but a fan page is stuck to one particular person, and you have to ask FB to fix it
<nlsthzn> the minustes seem a bit inconplete (as far as I can see)
<maiatoday> ok well I am not going to do more facebook maintence than what we currently do, if anyone wants to change this and has experience they are welcome to help out with this
<nlsthzn> *minutes *incomplete
<superfly> But yes, a fan page is much better
<superfly> Maiatoday i can create a page
<maiatoday> great!
<maiatoday> Maaz_: Agreed superfly will make a fanpage for ubuntu-za
<Maaz_> Agreed: superfly will make a fanpage for ubuntu-za
<superfly> (when I have Internet again)
 * DraZoro hopes magespawn will re-spawn once again 
<maiatoday> we are having the meeting so I skip over that item
<maiatoday> Also I did take the cds to Pretoria and Jo'burg and handed them out at the Ubuntu Hour and at Wits
<magespawn> sorry all i am on gprs in a storm
<maiatoday> drubin, did we get some cds to cape town?
 * DraZoro should distribute in UNISA as well. 
<drubin> maiatoday: a few not that many
<nuvolari> oh dear :'( my 1/! key is on its way out
<maiatoday> drubin can people contact you for cds?
<drubin> but last one they got 2 boxes
<drubin> maiatoday: I have a few yes
<nlsthzn> as an official loco, how many CD's of a release do you (we) get?
<maiatoday> yikes dunno? drubin ^
<maiatoday> are we ready to move onto the agend?
<maiatoday> agenda?
<superfly> Ya
<DraZoro> Yes
<nlsthzn> seems so :)
<maiatoday> we already talked about the backup, is there anything that needs to be added?
<drubin> nlsthzn: +- 300
 * drubin is really out of it
<nlsthzn> drubin: thanks (good to know)
<maiatoday> ok we already talked about the geeknic too :D any comments?
<maiatoday> next time I'll try to pick a time when there are more people available
<superfly> :( i couldn't make it 
<maiatoday> next time I'll try to pick a time when there are less bugs bugging people too
<nlsthzn> what was the main issue, the time or the venue?
<maiatoday> I think the time, becaue the students had left already
<superfly> Ya
<maiatoday> and people were sick
<nlsthzn> sucks
<maiatoday> Ok Ubuntu Hour in Durban!!! fantastic
<nuvolari> :D
<nlsthzn> congrats on the first one!
<nlsthzn> lekka by die see
<nuvolari> whoop! it was fun
<nuvolari> well, not right by the sea
<nlsthzn> should have been in the sea :)
 * drubin thinks we should wrap up
<drubin> considering there aren't any agenda items left
<maiatoday> it is the last item drubin
<drubin> woohoo
<maiatoday> I wanted to say thanks to the ubuntu hour durban people and wrap up
<drubin> congrsats guys
<superfly> i saw some activity about it on the list today but didn't have a chance to read - was there feedback?
<maiatoday> one post
<nuvolari> and on the mailing list
<nlsthzn> no pics? :(
<maiatoday> it would be great to have some pics and a blog post next time too
<nuvolari> one reply :P
<nuvolari> no :/ was a bit dark for my flash-less android
 * nlsthzn thinks Durbanites are to laid back to worry about suck things
<nuvolari> we plan to not have one venue
<nuvolari> but rather to go places
<maiatoday> ok anybody who wants to do an Ubuntu Hour just ask us and we;ll help you with getting all the posts in various spots sorted
<nuvolari> as we're kinda scattered over a large area
<nlsthzn> seems a decent stratagy
<nuvolari> William shared his apt-mirrors
<nuvolari> like 60Gb's repos
<maiatoday> ok I am gonna end the meeting, going going ....
<nlsthzn> when the next one?
<maiatoday> gone
<nuvolari> ok fine
<smorar> :)
 * nuvolari sits in the corner
<maiatoday> Maaz_: end meeting
<Maaz_> Meeting Ended
<Maaz_> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2010-12-13-17-37-01.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2010-12-13-17-37-01.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2010-12-13-17-37-01.html
<maiatoday> The next meeting will be in Jan, 
<nlsthzn> lol... you guys in a hurry :)
<nlsthzn> its a Monday, nothing good on TV
<maiatoday> nah we can chat, I just hate meetings that carry on for ever
<superfly> Maiatoday likes to keep things short and sweet
<nuvolari> ya, durban isn't important enough :P
<Morganvd> haha
<nlsthzn> np, thanks for the meeting guys
<maiatoday> no sorry nuvolari I didn't mean it that way
<Morganvd> maiatoday: what if someone wanted to say something
<nlsthzn> if the peeps in the UAE wants to go official I will have some idea what to do, expect
 * Morganvd hides
<nuvolari> pfft, whatever you say oh queen bee :P
<tumbleweed> wow, that was quick and easy
 * tumbleweed didn't even have to say anything :)
<nuvolari> Maaz_: ping
<Maaz_> nuvolari: pong
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: you used the power of your mind
<Morganvd> quick question fo rthe gnome users
<maiatoday> Morganvd: I am not going to stop anyone from saying anything
<Morganvd> its was a joke maiatoday 
<Morganvd> chillax
<Morganvd> what does everyone think about 11.04 desktop goin unity?
<nlsthzn> gr8, vbox needs me to add myself to its group then log back in... so I guess I will be back in a few...
<maiatoday> hmmm unity on my netbook is sort of sluggish
<nuvolari> OT: anyone flying R/C heli's? Need to find out about transmitters capable of connecting to flight simulator software
<smorar> Morganvd: I love the unity concept - so assuming that performance and usability issues are mostly sorted, i'll be happy :)
<smorar> Morganvd: i have maverick builds for the compiz version of unity a ppa if you're interested in giving it a poke without upgrading yet
<nlsthzn> I just wonder if unity is going to be mature enough come 11.04
<Morganvd> well it seems its in no matter what
<Morganvd> i use it on my netbook
<maiatoday> okedoke, minutes updated here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20101213
<Morganvd> and must say i loved the 10.04 version alot more than the 10.10
<nlsthzn> tried unity on my netbook... just to slow...
 * tumbleweed tried unity, it irritates me
<tumbleweed> (and it's not slow on my laptop)
<maiatoday> somethings are better with unity like the desktops but it is sticky
<maiatoday> and I haven't found the magic key to jump to the workspaces view
<Morganvd> windows key e
<Morganvd> super e
<maiatoday> no
<maiatoday> doesn't work for me
<Morganvd> yip
<maiatoday> the super key makes numbers appear on the icons but e does nothing
<Morganvd> i c 10.10 changed it
<Morganvd> yeah 
<Morganvd> super + number = app
<maiatoday> and the purple workspace icon doesn't have a number :(
<maiatoday> and there are only 10 numbers
<Morganvd> mine  is super 8
<Morganvd> for workspac
<Morganvd> you can also install gnome-panel
<Morganvd> maiatoday: what netbook do you have
<maiatoday> samsung nc10
<Morganvd> i have a hp mini 210
<Morganvd> ram?
<maiatoday> 1 gig I though?
<maiatoday> though?
<maiatoday> bleargh s/though/thought/
<Morganvd> i have 2 gig ddr3 ram
<Morganvd> and must say it aint slugis
<maiatoday> well I guess if I just surf and irc and such it is ok
<maiatoday> hmmm just looking at the hw info of this machine and maybe I must get another gig of ram for xmas 
<Morganvd> hehe
<Morganvd> i bought my wife the HP for her B day
<Morganvd> she uses it for work
<Morganvd> she unfortunatly is a windows baby
<maiatoday> night all
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-14
<nuvolari> welcome back everyone
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<nuvolari> morning superfly
<maiatoday> hi all
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<superfly> hey Kilos
<Kilos> i need some help please. if i minimise anything it disappears/hides is there a way i can fix it
<Kilos> how you superfly and the family?
<superfly> Kilos: sounds like you removed the task manager from your lower panel?
<Kilos> we have had a few power cuts in the last 2 weeks and it started after one of them
<Kilos> where do i find this task manager please?\
<superfly> Kilos: I don't use Gnome, so I don't know, but in most DE's, you just right-click the panel where you want it, and then select "add" or "customise" or something like that
<Kilos> ty superfly i will look for it. i member after one power cut it lucid asked if it must recover lotsa stuff and i thought it meant programs i had open so i said no
<Kilos> since then i got the prob
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i learn the hard way
<Kilos> maybe its got another name in gnome
<Kilos> i find no task manager
<superfly> i saw in a thread somewhere that you need to add the "application menu" ?
<Kilos> i check quick
<Kilos> hmm i only got an application launcher. will see what that does 
<superfly> Kilos: you need to add the Window List
<Kilos> ty very much superfly  its working again
<Kilos> you didnt say how the family is
<superfly> Kilos: we're fine, but I think we're looking forward to a bit of a break at the end of the year
<Kilos> yeah must be. been a long busy year hey
<superfly> yup
<Kilos> i will pop in and out. xchat alone has used 100kB in 15 mins. have a good day everyone
<Kilos> quick coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> im even learning to play mahjongg
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie baie
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks alot
<Maaz> Kilos: np
<Kilos> cheers all please be good
<nlsthzn> morning
<oomkoos> morning
<nlsthzn> anyone here clues up with uploading torrents?
<superfly> nope, I don't generally torrent
<nlsthzn> so annoying... not sure if i am doing something wrong, if it is the client or what :( with SA's internet prices I can believe not many use torrents
<superfly> nlsthzn: plenty people do, it's just that I don't partake in piracy, and thus the number of useful torrents for me is almost negligable
<oomkoos> piracy is wrong... but i love doing it anyway :D
<superfly> oomkoos: yes, so you're one of the many that makes this worse for people like me who try to do things right
<nlsthzn> superfly: trying to upload a linux distro torrent actually :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: I never accused you of piracy... just said that it is the reason most people torrent
<nlsthzn> superfly: I know, was just saying... I need help for a noble cause :p
<superfly> haha
<linuxboy> apparently facebook use torrents to distribute their deployments
<superfly> nlsthzn: I honestly don't know... I know people have torrent files, and those need to have "announce" urls, but that's about as far as I know
<oomkoos> ten to one superfly. not a fan of pirating software & games. i do torrent quite a few series. and whenever i CAN afford to buy the original i do so. But series box sets are insanely priced
<nlsthzn> superfly: I suspect that the announce is where I am also failing
<superfly> oomkoos: indeed, I know, I've bought the whole of one series... over about 6 or 7 months
<oomkoos> yes it takes time and respect to you for doing that. you'll find quite a lot of original material in my house ranging from music to dvd's to xbox games and series. my mentality is not that "why should i pay if i can get it for free" but for the value of entertainment i think i would have died of boredom many many years ago if it wasn't for series and movies you either got from friends or downloaded yourself. not trying to justify wha
<oomkoos> nlsthzn try uploading your torrent to a well known site. let them do the announcing part. you need a site which can track where what is of the torrent
<superfly> oomkoos: why are you explaining all this to me?
<nlsthzn> oomkoos: a few years ago I got rid of all my pirate stuff... a big black bag full of cd/dvd's and yes, I am uploading to a tracker site
<oomkoos> superfly: like i said... just putting it out there :) also i'm bored stiff at work. so pick one :D
<oomkoos> nlsthzn: what tracker site? how many connected to your torrent? any errors?
<nlsthzn> www.linuxtracker.com and I can upload the file, others can get it but I am the initial seeder and my client is seeding but nobody is recieving this initial seed
<superfly> nlsthzn: most probably because no one knows about it?
<oomkoos> nlsthzn: what is the name of the torrent?
<nlsthzn> :) there is a demand for them... the problem is the link to my client seeding isn't being made... I upload the file, then I download it, normally my client will see I am seeding it already and then add my info and then everyone else sees me as the seeder, but now when I re-download the torrent file my client starts downloading the file anew... and then nobody else sees me as the initial seeder
<oomkoos> sounds like the original file source and download destination are different
<nlsthzn> oomkoos: they are... oO my default save for downloading torrents is different from the place I uploaded it from 
<nlsthzn> oh wow
<nlsthzn> if it is going to be so easy...
<nlsthzn> let me check
<nlsthzn> didn't work, however... all I did was to download the torrent I uploaded... it verified the iso on disc and then this new file I am seeding is showing me as a seeder
<nlsthzn> so it works 
<nlsthzn> thanks for all the assistance
<oomkoos> glad it works
<harmony1001> empathy 2.32.1 does not support the /msg command the command is not available when i type /help? how do i register my nickname?
<maiatoday> harmony1001: o DPM
<maiatoday> oops
<maiatoday> sorry
<maiatoday> there may be a configuration for the account in empathy that will do the register
<maiatoday> harmony1001: I don't have it open here but let me run up a virtual box for you
<maiatoday> ok no I'll have to try to remember I think there was a place when you create the irc account to add a password
<maiatoday> then it will do the command when it connects in the beginning
<harmony1001> maiatoday: where do i specify my email address? there is space for a password in account add!
<maiatoday> not sure
<maiatoday> ok wait, I think the password is used when you have already registered
<maiatoday> just to identify yourself
<maiatoday> do you get a conversation with nickserv when you log in
<maiatoday> you may be able to type the bit after the /msg command in the nickserv conversation
 * maiatoday hasn't used empathy for irc for ages
<maiatoday> or otherwise is there a menu way to create a conversatino with nickserv
<harmony1001> maiatoday: what client do you use
<maiatoday> weechat
<maiatoday> but I am at work now so I use pidgin
<maiatoday> unfortunately at work there is no ubuntu
<maiatoday> but if anyone else was here they would suggest their favourite irc client, it is a contensious topic :)
<confluency> harmony1001: Have you *tried* /msg?
<confluency> harmony1001: yeah, also try opening a chat window to nickserv.
<confluency> Otherwise, you can register from a different client, or mibbit.  It's a server thing, not a client thing.
<Morganvd> howdie all
<nuvolari> howdie Morganvd
 * nuvolari tips hat
<nlsthzn> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/dec/14/chrome-os-richard-stallman-warning
<Tonberry> agreed
<Tonberry> the cloud scares me
<nlsthzn> It is so white and FLUFFY!
<Tonberry> altho the last comment about loic seems incorrect
<Tonberry> its on sourceforge
<Tonberry> with source
<Tonberry> or at least an svn...
<Tonberry> that most likely contains source....
<nlsthzn> don't know about that...
<inetpro_> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-15
<superfly> I take everything Richard Stallman says with a pinch of salt
<superfly> but he makes a very good point in that article
<nlsthzn> morning all
<nuvolari> mornings
<nuvolari> nlsthzn, superfly
 * nuvolari tips hat
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hey
<superfly> morning nlsthzn, nuvolari
<superfly> nlsthzn: <superfly> I take everything Richard Stallman says with a pinch of salt
<superfly> nlsthzn: <superfly> but he makes a very good point in that article
<nlsthzn> eh?
<nlsthzn> superfly: eh?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: eh?
<nuvolari> eh!
<nuvolari> :P
<nlsthzn> :)
 * nlsthzn thinks superfly is trying to make a point, but is unsure as to what it is?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: it was in response to your linkage to RS's cloud article
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: no, he pasted two comments I made...
<nlsthzn> first, I think RMS is a bit of a loon sometimes, and second I agree he has a good point...
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: eh?
<nuvolari> [07:28:59] <nlsthzn> nuvolari: no, he pasted two comments I made...
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> Not again
<nlsthzn> :/
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: ?
<nlsthzn> nvr mind...
<walterl> Humble Indie Bundle #2! http://www.humblebundle.com/?braid
<confluency> Machinarium is awesome.
<maiatoday> yeah machinarium and osmos, I bought both already though so dunno if this bundle is good for me
<maiatoday> braid does look interesting too
<nuvolari> interesting, linux users donate the most money, windows users he least
 * drubin gets his first Ubuntu-ZA support phone call ;/
<confluency> lol!  Who was it?
<drubin> some one that was at the release party :(
<drubin> I don't even know them
 * drubin is going to phone him after work and point him to ubuntu-za mailing lists and forums
<nuvolari> IRC?
<nuvolari> hey guiz, what's the average size of the humblebundle on average?
<superfly> Nuvolari what do you mean
<inetpro> good evening
<nuvolari> superfly: if I buy the bundle, how do I get the games? I need to download it right? Now how big is that download? :P
<nuvolari> 'evening inetpro
<inetpro> what can I use to send and receive SMSses via a typical usb 3g modem?
<drubin> inetpro: try http://designbuildtestrepeat.wordpress.com/2008/06/26/sms-over-3g-and-bluetooth-from-python/
<inetpro> drubin: thanks, I'll check it out
<inetpro> drubin: eish, is there no standard app yet?
 * drubin doesn't know
<drubin> inetpro: http://tensixtyone.com/perma/howto-send-sms-using-a-huawei-e160g-and-debian better?
<inetpro> drubin: I guess I should use the Betavine Mobile Manager but I head a bit of a problem with it
<inetpro> it's quite user friendly once its set up
<drubin> inetpro: speak to morgs about that
<inetpro> didn't want to save the profiles though
<Morganvd> hey hey
<Morganvd> everyone
<Morganvd> has anyone here ever tried meegos for netbooks
 * drubin 
<nuvolari> ooh :> gammu looks cool
<inetpro> nuvolari: gammu is cool indeed
<inetpro> the only problem I seem to be having is that I can not send USSD codes to get my airtime balance
<inetpro> at least it's not working for 8ta 
<nuvolari> inetpro: not working for vodacom either
<nuvolari> fp
<drubin> inetpro: USSD != sms 
<nuvolari> drubin: but wammu/gammu has ussd as an option
<nuvolari> I didn't see inetpro mentioning sending sms's
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> up there
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> but... he didn't say he's trying to get ussd via sms
<drubin> nuvolari: /me assumed 
<drubin> gammu seems rather cool
<nuvolari> drubin: try wammu :P it takes the man-page-pain away
<nuvolari> but... not more powerful than the CLI
<drubin> nuvolari: will that work with my android phone?
<nuvolari> drubin: hmm, interesting question
<nuvolari> it's working with my 3g dongle though
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-16
<DraZoro> Good Morning all
 * DraZoro is experiencing heavy rain in Pretoria
<nuvolari> likewise in Ballito
<nuvolari> well, heavy drizzle
<nuvolari> :P
<superfly> nuvolari: yes, you get a code and a url in an e-mail, and you download the games
<drubin> superfly: he was asking what the size of the downloads are.
<superfly> oh
<superfly> dunno, depends on the game
<superfly> nuvolari: you download each game separately
<superfly> and your code is permanent, so you can go back any time and download the game again
<nuvolari> superfly: thanks
<nuvolari> how big was one of the games from the previous bundle?
 * nuvolari tries to get a MB-value out of superfly
<nuvolari> :P
<superfly> nuvolari: I'm afraid I don't have the install files on my computer... they're on a CD somewhere...
<superfly> nuvolari: I'm surfing via GPRS on my phone... hold on a moment while pastebin loads
<nuvolari> heh no problem
<nuvolari> I'm checking the videos for the new bundle
<nuvolari> think I'm gonna take it :>
<superfly> oh, there's no doubt that I'm taking it
<superfly> even if it's only for machinarium
<nuvolari> waiting for machinarium's site to load
<superfly> (plus it shows that there *are* linux gamers out there)
<nuvolari> awesome demo so far :>
<nuvolari> I'm dumb :?
<nuvolari> or I suck at puzzle games :P
<nuvolari> ok, I don't suck totally
<Tonberry> you suck at sucking?
<cocooncrash> http://ftp.wa.co.za/pub/ubuntuarchive/dists/karmic-updates/main/binary-i386/
<cocooncrash> How did they manage that?
<Tonberry> bad mirror script?
<cocooncrash> There seem to be an aweful lot of those around.
<Tonberry> hear hear
<nuvolari> argh :/ is there a way to restart a level of machinarium superfly? (on the demo?
<nuvolari> :'( can't get through the 3rd level
<nuvolari> \o/
<oomkoos> afternoon people
<nuvolari> aanhouer wen :>
<nuvolari> hello oomkoos
<oomkoos> hello nuvolari
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit?
<oomkoos> goed en daar? scratch die "goed" deel...
<oomkoos> ek het alweer my ubuntu gebreek
<nuvolari> :? wat het jy nou weer aangevang?
<nuvolari> lol
<oomkoos> as ek geweet het sou ek jou gese het lol
<oomkoos> ek run nou van 'n live cd af... backtrack
<Tonberry> well met sudo is daar n paar 100 maniere....
<oomkoos> 10.10 boot en ek sien my background. startup music is daar maar dit is ook al
<oomkoos> geen toolbars of icons nie
<Tonberry> currupt gnome settings?
<oomkoos> net 'n popup message van "docky requires compositioning to work - enable and restart docky
<oomkoos> nie seker nie, ek het niks verander nie. was half 'n routine restart en nou is alles in sy glory in hehe
<Tonberry> dit het eergister met my kubuntu gebeur
<Tonberry> maar ek was nog te lui om uit te werk hoekom
<oomkoos> enige raad oor hoe om dit te fix?
<oomkoos> hou in gedagte as dit by ubuntu of linux in die algemeen kom...
<nuvolari> oomkoos: kan jy Alt+F2 doen?
<oomkoos> praat met my soos 'n noob asb :D
<oomkoos> ja ek kna
<oomkoos> *kan
<oomkoos> lol soz nee ek kan nie
<nuvolari> probeer "nautilus"
<nuvolari> meh :/
<oomkoos> ek kan ctrl+alt+f2 doen
<Tonberry> klink meer vir my asof gnome-panel nie begin nie
<nuvolari> Tonberry: exactly my gedagtes
<Tonberry> en ek dink dit hanteer alt-f2
<nuvolari> oomkoos: nee, ek probeer die run menu kry
<nuvolari> dan kan jy probeer om gnome-panel te launch
<oomkoos> het so agter gekom
<Tonberry> ek sou die gnome settings probeer rename 
<oomkoos> maak dit 'n verskil dat ek compiz run?
<nuvolari> oomkoos: dit behoort nie
<nuvolari> maar dit klink vir my jy het nie compiz running nie
<nuvolari> oomkoos: het jy nano of vi?
<oomkoos> vi
<nuvolari> probeer ~/.xsession of ~/.xinitrc edit
<Tonberry> jy nie nou anyway op n live cd nie?
<oomkoos> nuvolari: 'n jaar terug sou ek nie eers geweet het waarvan jy praat nie lol
<Tonberry> as die agtergrond wys het x al gestart
<oomkoos> ja ek is op backtrack 3 se live cd
<nuvolari> en add "gnome-panel&" in een van daardie
<nuvolari> nie seker watter een nie
<nuvolari> probeer dan x restart (alt+printscreen+k)
<nuvolari> ek dink dit werk nog :?
<Tonberry> ek sou meer raai dat n setting iewers corrupt geraak het
<oomkoos> ok so wat probeer ek eerste en waar probeer ek dit?
<nuvolari> Tonberry: wel, as hy net 'n panel kan kry sal die wereld 'n beter plek wees :P
<Tonberry> ja
<Tonberry> maar die gewone script behoort alklaar die panel te spawn
<Tonberry> so om dit 2 keer te probeer gaan waarskynlik ook nie werk nie
<Tonberry> is daar ander users op die masjien?
<Tonberry> en werk hulle accounts dalk?
<oomkoos> nope net een account
<nuvolari> Tonberry: het jy nie 'n ander rekenaar daar naby nie? dis bietjie moeilik om nota te vat en dan te probeer  in plaas van real-time testing :P
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> oomkoos ek meen
<oomkoos> nope net my notebook :(
<oomkoos> ok ek gaan gou dit probeer wat jy gese het nuvolari
<nuvolari> okei
<nuvolari> maar Tonberry is reg
<oomkoos> ek kry die gevoel die gaan 'n ewigheid vat...
<oomkoos> back in 10...
<nuvolari> oomkoos: as jy trugkom,
<nuvolari> nvm.
<nuvolari> :/
<nuvolari> oh my word!! 30k indie bundles in 1 day!
<nuvolari> I'm sure yesterday it was around 60k
<nuvolari> 92773 at this moment
<oomkoos> it R still broken... sigh...
<nuvolari> oomkoos: what does your syslog say?
<nuvolari> and X's log
<nuvolari> ouch :/ machinarium is a 344MB download :'(
<nuvolari> but... I'll go for it :D
<Tonberry> oomkoos as jy lus is om weer te reboot
<Tonberry> gaan na n ander tty met ctrl alt Fsumthing
<Tonberry> en gebruik sudo adduser om nog n user te add
<Tonberry> en try daarmee inlog
<Tonberry> die nuwe user behoort clean configs te he
<Tonberry> so dalk werk dit
<oomkoos> ok klink valid. net een vraag... my profile is op autologin
<oomkoos> hoe disable ek dit
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> bugger
<oomkoos> life wants me to make things difficult... :D
<Tonberry> aha
<Tonberry> van ubuntuforums
<Tonberry> Not 100% sure, but you could try /etc/gdm/gdm.conf I think it's there...
<Tonberry> Could you not just start gdm from the console and change stuff from there?
<Tonberry> david
<Tonberry> //EDIT:
<Tonberry> Yes, it is that config file, about 20 lines down or so, "AutomaticLoginEnable" and "AutomaticLogin"?
<Tonberry> //EDIT 2 lol
<Tonberry> Maybe you will need to change /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom if it exists, that's the one which defines the automatic user login for me.
<Tonberry> altho wat presies verander moet word in daai file weet ek nie
<oomkoos> cool sal dit 'n probeer gee
<oomkoos> Tonberry: kind of worked... :)
<oomkoos> but i still have no window manager
<oomkoos> all i have is docky from which i can launch the terminal and firefox
<Tonberry> strange
<nuvolari> oomkoos: probeer nou gnome-panel
<nuvolari> en dan metacity --replace&
<nuvolari> "metacity --replace&"
<oomkoos> cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> but where?
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> probeer dan die metacity ding
<nuvolari> osmos is cool :>
<oomkoos> ok nou het ek windows... kind off...
<oomkoos> ek kan nou alt+f2 al doen
<oomkoos> start menu is still mia
<nuvolari> wat meen jy men kind of? screenshot? :P
<nuvolari> *met
<nuvolari> 50s to machinarium :D
<nlsthzn> Just got a mail inviting me to become an Oracle Brand Ambassador oO - Yuck (I feel dirty)
<Tonberry> pwned
<nlsthzn> Very depressing
<nlsthzn> Anyhow... cheers all
<nuvolari> o.O
<nuvolari> addiction is bad
<nuvolari> one word, 2 syllables: osmos
<nuvolari> meh bedtime
<nuvolari> tomorrow is work
<nuvolari> cheerz
<inetpro> .
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-17
<nlsthzn> Hey all...
<nlsthzn> I assume yesterday was a holiday in SA... so everyone make this a long week-end and stayed home today too?
<superfly> nuvolari: ping
<superfly> nlsthzn: yes, something like that... except I'm at work
<nlsthzn> superfly: Me too... and using USB with persistancy enabled... now I can't update cause I am behind a proxy and I can't figure out how to make it work in terminal (using FF in it now)
<superfly> nlsthzn: do you know your proxy?
<superfly> *proxy settings
<nlsthzn> superfly: sure... I am using it currently for FF to work... tried setting it up in System->Preferences->Network Proxy... even tried editing some or other bashrc file from a post in ubuntu forums... no luck
<superfly> nlsthzn: well, apt doesn't use the system proxy settings, so if you know your proxy settings, then we can set apt to use it
<nlsthzn> superfly: yes please :D :D :D
<superfly> nlsthzn: you need to create a file called "01proxy" in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<superfly> in it you need one line that looks like this:
<superfly> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://server.com:1234";
<superfly> case is important, so capital A, capital P
<superfly> so, if I was using my proxy server at home, I'd use Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.1.250:3128";
<nlsthzn> superfly: authentication?
<superfly> urm...
<Owkkuri> user:pass@host maybe?
<superfly> possibly
<nlsthzn> lol... currently I have gotten apt-get to attempt to use the proxy... but it fails at the authentication step... 
<nlsthzn> I added info to /etc/bash.bashrc
<nlsthzn> #proxy export http_proxy=http://DOMAIN\\username:pasword@server:port/
<nlsthzn> two lines obviously
<superfly> ah
 * superfly just bought the Humble Indie Bundle #2
<superfly> nuvolari: Osmos looks addictive
<nlsthzn> -_-,
<superfly> braid is nice, not terribly new, but I haven't played very far into the game
 * nlsthzn tried what superfly suggested but no luck without a username and password 
<superfly> nlsthzn: did you try Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@host:port"; ?
<nlsthzn> no... brb
<nlsthzn> how about domain?
<nlsthzn> superfly: because that didn't work (or do I need to do something else for it to initialise or something)?
<superfly> nlsthzn: erm, you can try adding the domain like you previously did for the http_proxy environment variable
<nlsthzn> superfly: funny thing is... that didn't help anything... at all 
<nlsthzn> I undid all I have done... for now
<superfly> nlsthzn: I think there's a way that you can tell aptitude/apt-get to tell you which files it wants to download, then you can always wget them and install them using dpkg -i
<superfly> (nasty, horrible, no good hack!)
<tumbleweed> what kind of proxy is it?
<tumbleweed> MS ISA proxies aren't supported by almost everything
<nuvolari> superfly: it *IS!!!*
<nuvolari> superfly: does your braid work?
<nuvolari> :/ mine's not :'(
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: don't know... but it uses windows authentication ... corporate PC @ work
<superfly> nuvolari: on 32bit, yes
<nlsthzn> superfly: sounds like work.. will update at home tonight (easy)
<superfly> nuvolari: do you have the ia32 (or whatever it's calleD) installed?
<nuvolari> superfly: what do you mean?
<superfly> nuvolari: if you are running 64 bit, there are some 32bit libraries you can install
<superfly> is32-libs
<superfly> ba
<superfly> ia32-libs
<superfly> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ia32-libs
<nuvolari> ooh
<nuvolari> superfly: well I have them installed 
<nuvolari> did it previously
<superfly> nuvolari: look in Braid's directory, and try renaming some of the .so files so that Braid uses your system libraries
<superfly> e.g. libstdc++.so => _libstdc++.so
<nuvolari> superfly: ah, thanks, will give that a try
<magespawn> anybody know how to set up a D-Link DSL-2640U ? it is a adsl router
<superfly> magespawn: look in the manual and use the web interface?
<magespawn> i have tried. but it does not connect to my isp
<magespawn> got a dsl connection. this d-link is not like any other dsl router I have used before.
<Owkkuri> magespawn: i wonder if it's much differnet from the DSL-2500U
<magespawn> no idea.
<Owkkuri> well i know from mine, it has a hissy if there's more than one connection setup
<magespawn> just got it. i have sent many other routers and this one has me stumped
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> there is only one connection
<Owkkuri> =/
<Owkkuri> try creating a pppoe conn through it?
<Owkkuri> at least you'll know it works then
<Owkkuri> maybe even pppoe-discovery
<magespawn> will do
<magespawn> it is seriously irritating. . cannot even use the set up cd because that only works with windows.
<Owkkuri> :(
<magespawn> everything except the internet connection works
<magespawn> i was hoping somebody could give me a magic wand. been trying for 3 and half hours now.
<nlsthzn> Hi all... using KVIrc as a portable app from work...
<nlsthzn> Going to see how I like it :)
<superfly> magespawn: did you look on the windows cd to see if there's a manual on there?
<nlsthzn> superfly: gave up on getting access on Ubuntu... back on Windows, but using portable apps to use proper applications... on KVIrc now... 
<superfly> nlsthzn: I gathered so
<superfly> magespawn: http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/ADSL/DSL-2640U/Description/DSL-2640U_B2_Manual.pdf
<nlsthzn> superfly: k, sorry 
<superfly> nlsthzn: for what?
<nlsthzn> for stating the obvious to you
<nlsthzn> :p
<superfly> heh
<nlsthzn> sweet portable pidgin also connected
<magespawn> superfly yes there is 88pg so it will take a bit of reading.... but there we go.
<magespawn> will let you know what what when i get it working.
<magespawn> later all
<nlsthzn> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-security-announce&m=129237531405260&w=2
<nlsthzn> I thought it was just a conspiracy
<nuvolari> superfly: that worked :> (renaming the files)
<nuvolari> somewhere in my childhood something was wrong. I did not use to like games. even before this week... :P
<nuvolari> oi yusuf! hmm, you could've come to the Ubuntu Hour
<yusuf> Hi nuvolari 
 * yusuf been out of irc for a looooooong time
 * yusuf wonders what Ubuntu Hour
<Morganvd> !players
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-18
<nlsthzn> Hi all :)
 * drubin assigns webafrica mirror over to WA on launchpad
<nlsthzn> the nets keep booting me from planet IRC :/
<nlsthzn> random question... anybody using reliable secure private online e-mail in stead of something like gmail?
 * nlsthzn realises that all of the peeps in ZA are either still partying till they passed out, already passed out, or have been in bed for many many hours
#ubuntu-za 2010-12-19
<Morganvd> !players
<nlsthzn> Hiya
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Hi, how are you?
<nuvolari> I'm good and you nlsthzn?
<nuvolari> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> nuvolari: kilos was last seen 5 days, 10 hours, 34 minutes and 51 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2010-12-14 08:51:08 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2010-12-14 08:51:16 SAST
<nuvolari> :?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: I'm ok... maybe Kilo's needs more data? 
<nuvolari> ye :/
<nuvolari> I think something's up with vodacom
<nlsthzn> ... busy purging accounts... need to mix and match user names and passwords... I have not been folllowing good standards for keeping my info safe :/
<nuvolari> I've been through more data this nov/dec than any other time
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: In what way?
<nlsthzn> oh, cap?
<nuvolari> ya, bought like 3 bundles already
<nlsthzn> I think that the internet I have currently (8mbps-uncapped) is the thing I will miss the most about the UAE...
<nlsthzn> in SA I also just bought 1GB on 3G every month or so... it sucked
<nuvolari> *sigh* it's tear-provoking words... "8mbps-uncapped"
<nuvolari> so beautiful
<nlsthzn> tried downloading the internet a while back, ran out of disc space :/
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: lol!
<nuvolari> I guess you'll need a couple of those...
<nlsthzn> this net is a dream come true... pity I gave up piracy tough
<nlsthzn> btw, my daughter is going back to SA in a few weeks, if anything big is needed from the net I can dl and burn and get her to post it....
<superfly> nlsthzn: ja, I need the Internet please
<nlsthzn> superfly: one or two copies ;)
<superfly> nlsthzn: three, if you can manage it, otherwise two will suffice
<nlsthzn> not sure I have enough DVD's.. might have to burn some CD's too ;)
<superfly> nlsthzn: I can provide replacements... double-sided, double-layer, right?
<nlsthzn> might have to invest in blu-ray...
<superfly> ah yes
<superfly> nlsthzn: I'll have to dip into the savings to buy BluRay :-P
<nlsthzn> superfly: me too... 
<nuvolari> is it worth it?
<nuvolari> I mean it's been around for quite a while
<nuvolari> slow adaption
<nuvolari> but then again, I guess it was the same for DVD's?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: at least it will tale less discs to backup the internet
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: you'l still need a dumpsite filled with disks I guess :P
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: yup, but only one dumpsite, as opposed too 15 or so
<nuvolari> oh my word. the cockroaches in Durbs/KZN are HUGE! I got ambushed by one just now now.
<nlsthzn> did you take it out with your trusty side-arm?
<nuvolari> I ran out of ammo for a while. Had to make a plan, so I hid behind the counter while searching for the other tin of Doom
<nuvolari> these roaches are tough hey. Last night I also "killed" one. This morning when I returned, it was on its back, but still moving :O
<nuvolari> think I should fumagate this place before I leave for Bloem
<nlsthzn> nuke from low orbit
<nlsthzn> http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Frozen-chicken-horror-20101219-2 oO
<inetpro> good evening
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Hiya
<inetpro> nlsthzn: how's yeah doing this evening?
<nlsthzn> inetpro: all good... as always :) and there?
<inetpro> that chicken story is real bad news, can't believe they do this after a year of not selling the stuffs
<inetpro> mine are all sold within a week or two in the freezer at the very most
<nlsthzn> inetpro: u sell chickens?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I'm still very small fry
<nlsthzn> cool... yes, bad about the re-selling... *shudder*
<nuvolari> whut??? :/ i'z not eating chicken anymoar
<nuvolari> what were they thinking?
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: catch 'em and kill 'em yourself and your good
<nuvolari> o wait, they weren't
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: in bloem, chickens, in KZN, 'roaches :P
<inetpro> nuvolari: I would be seriiously careful of buying any marinated chickens 
<nlsthzn> lol
<nuvolari> the other option is to buy from people you know
<nuvolari> i know my parents buy from a tannie that breeds chickens and sell them
<nuvolari> so when I'm going home I'm safe :>
<nuvolari> so... what about KFC now :O
<nuvolari> I like to eat KFC :/ just hope they didn't buy that grandpa-chickens
<nuvolari> meh
<nuvolari> bedtime
<nuvolari> cheerz
<inetpro> nuvolari: good night
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: night
<inetpro> Maaz: seen kilos
<Maaz> inetpro: kilos was last seen 5 days, 12 hours, 48 minutes and 55 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2010-12-14 08:51:08 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2010-12-14 08:51:16 SAST
<nlsthzn> http://www.infoworld.com/d/open-source/2010-was-the-year-ubuntu-can-it-last-585
<superfly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEVdalEJ_X4&feature=related
<nlsthzn> classic
<superfly> anyone ever see that old movie, "The Angel, the Bicycle and the Chinaman's Finger"?
<nlsthzn> superfly: don't think so
<inetpro> superfly: nope
<highvoltage> bzzzt.
<Tonberry> its a trap
<drubin> superfly: Not even IMDB had info on that movie.. and you think us "normal" people will?
<superfly> hi voltage
<superfly> drubin: it's a very old south african movie
<superfly> http://www.take2.co.za/dvd-the-angel-bicycle-chinamans-finger-4405554.html
<confluency> I remember hearing about it.
<nlsthzn> who plays in it... Al Debo?
<highvoltage> hi fly
<drubin> super hi
<highvoltage> high fly, fly so high, fly like a bird, in the sky
<drubin> or super fhi
 * highvoltage should write childrens songs
<drubin> highvoltage: Ye sure write them but keep them to your self K? ;-p
<highvoltage> drubin: k
<superfly> highvoltage: how's the snow? is it really and truly cold like they say it is? :-P
<highvoltage> superfly: nah, they said it will be -20°C, and it's only been -17°C this week
 * drubin jealous
<highvoltage> so not *quite* as cold as they said :)
<drubin> I love the cold and snow although only seen it once
<highvoltage> drubin: I've been moping around the whole weekend missing ct weather, so we need a transporter unit!
<drubin> highvoltage: I couldn't agree with you more!! So stop moping and get inventing
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-12
<sakhi> morning
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> good mornings
<RootChaos> ave
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<RootChaos> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there RootChaos 
<RootChaos> whats happening on this fine monday ?
<superfly> hi Kilos, RootChaos
<Kilos> well, the sun is still shining
<RootChaos> yeah, and the end of the year is in sight
<RootChaos> i dont feel much like doing anything at this stage
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> holiday fever has hit you
<Kilos> you gotta do something
<Kilos> like breathe
<RootChaos> thats about all i want to do
<Kilos> hehe
<cocooncrash> Protip: Don't try to use KDE in Oneiric.
<Kilos> thats gonna break some hearts
<superfly> cocooncrash: very buggy?
<cocooncrash> superfly: It's an unmitigated disaster.
<cocooncrash> kmail is basically unusable.
<cocooncrash> The taskbar icons get smaller and smaller.
<cocooncrash> Amarok just lost all my statistics.
<cocooncrash> Akonadi uses lots of CPU all the time.
<superfly> cocooncrash: I've moved to Thunderbird. Akonadi is a pile of rubbish, and KMail2 decided to use it
<superfly> cocooncrash: yeah, same issues here
<cocooncrash> Yeah, going to have to move to something else.
<superfly> cocooncrash: I've mostly managed to get the taskbar to stick to the biggest size by playing with the options
<superfly> And I'm looking at alternate music players to Amarok, cause it just sits at 100% CPU and does nothing
<cocooncrash> Oh, and kmail even looses messages.
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> Anyone know where I can get a fax machine from?
<superfly> (rhetorical question)
 * cocooncrash sets up Thunderbird
<cocooncrash> Lightning looks pretty nice
<Kerbero> jip it is ok
 * inetpro been using Thunderbird with lightning for some time
<inetpro> cocooncrash: there's still some effort needed to make it perfect but it's good enough at this stage for general use
<inetpro> the nice thing about Thunderbird is that you can switch to any platform and keep using the same app
<inetpro> s/platform/platform or distribution/
<superfly> Thunderbird's default are a little stupid though... why do I want my new e-mails at the bottom of the list?
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... that has never bothered me because I've always copied my profile across with all it's settings for some time
<superfly> inetpro: this is the first time I'm using Thunderbird in YEARS
<superfly> I changed over to KMail when KDE was still 3.5
<inetpro> superfly: I do remember a few settings that need changing, so I might agree with you
<Kerbero> jip, i agree with that
<Kerbero> the default is not nice
<Kerbero> one thing that really bothers me about thunderbird is the shortcuts
<Kerbero> when thunderbird has focus and not xchat and i start to type
<inetpro> BTW, I love the quicktext addon
<Kerbero> everything goes heywire
<Kerbero> inetpro: are you talking about that quick search thingy?
<inetpro> Kerbero: no
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> addon
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> what does it do?
<inetpro> See: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/quicktext/
<inetpro> an extension for Thunderbird that lets you create templates that can be easily inserted into your own emails
<Kerbero> interesting
<Kerbero> newer thought about doing it that way
<Kerbero> but it can be really useful
<inetpro> as an example after starting a new message and having set the To address I press Alt+1 and it will insert Hi X
<inetpro> with X being the firstname of the person 
<Kerbero> can it change the from address too?
<Kerbero> that is another thing that i actually need
<inetpro> change from address?
<Kerbero> i want thunderbird to reply from the address someone sent the mail to
<Kerbero> and disregard the account's real address
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> if you have your own domain
<Kerbero> and *@yourdomain is farwarded to one address
<inetpro> if you setup multiple accounts Thunderbird can let you choose the from address
<superfly> You don't even need to do that... just set up multiple identities
<zeref> o0o0, mircosoft tried to by facebook for 15 billion
<zeref> *buy
<Squirm> lol
<zeref> from 12.04 ubuntu LTS will be supported for 5 years :-)
<superfly> Windows people... they don't like to learn.
<nuvolari> they like to struggle in the "known"
<nuvolari> I simply won't be able to survive in windows space
<nuvolari> in terms of getting applications installed, linux package management just beats the other systems hands down
<JabberwockyA19> nevermind "don't like to learn" most Windows users I know don't like to buy.
<JabberwockyA19> I think if windows' anti-piracy worked properly there would be a lot more linux users
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> just wondering what if microsoft went open source
<zeref> with windows
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> it will be scrapped for something better asap
<zeref> LOL
<zeref> would peeps then move back to windows
<Kerbero> i doubt it 
<Kerbero> they will likely move away i think
<Kerbero> everyone is going to hack in his own thing
<Kerbero> and in the end it is going to be one big mess
<Kerbero> whereas linux will then still be well maintained
<Kerbero> so they will move to linux
<Kerbero> for stability
<zeref> yeah, plus i think peeps would no tlike to re-invent code, when solutions are there already
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> the current linux based programs might be ported to windows
<Kerbero> but still
<Kerbero> everyting will just work perfectly on linux
<Kerbero> and imagine all the virusses
<zeref> the horror
<Kerbero> if that happens there is a lot of money to be made
<Kerbero> hmm
<zeref> one bonous would be games 
<zeref> (wine)
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> indeed
<Kerbero> they would definitely opt for the linux base system then
<Kerbero> would be much more stable
<Kerbero> but wine too yes
<Kerbero> code stealing :D
<zeref> xD
<JabberwockyA19> in light of the discussion above, it's kind of ironic that ReactOS is "borrowing" code from wine ;-)
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> it is indeed
<Kerbero> they should just help develop wine
<JabberwockyA19> another project linux unified kernel, enough cursing for one day though
 * JabberwockyA19 should go wash his tongue
<Kerbero> o0
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> i have only used reactos once very quickly
<Kerbero> can one actually run linux applications on it?
<JabberwockyA19> LUK and ReactOS are two separate projects
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Kerbero> well that is actually useful
<Kerbero> unlike reactos
<Kerbero> i really don't see the point of reactos
<JabberwockyA19> if reactos had better gpu support I would've used it to play old games as an alternative to dosbox
<JabberwockyA19> having wine run in kernel space should provide increased performace etc, albeit I'll be to scared to use it
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-13
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<fulcrum> morning
<superfly> morning
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> Guten Morgen!
<inetpro> Here's a nice writeup on "How to install Bugzilla with HTTPS on Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS Server" http://www.humans-enabled.com/2011/12/how-to-install-bugzilla-with-https-on.html
<morgs> morning
<superfly> morning inetpro, morgs, Squirm fulcrum and nuvolari :-)
<fulcrum> hey superfly, you started the new jorb?
<superfly> fulcrum: nope, still waiting for them to decide
<superfly> hoping to at least know where I stand by the end of this week
<fulcrum> ak 'k
<fulcrum> hope it is favourable
 * inetpro to
<superfly> yeah... I'm kinda also looking for a few freelance bits to keep me going for the moment, so if anyone hears of someone needing some Python done, or a Drupal website, then I'm your man ;-)
<Kilos> howdy superfly and all you others
<Kilos> can someone please explain about lts to me. can one not use maverick say for the next 20 years
<Kilos> what support actually falls away
<Kilos> hi garaman 
<garaman> Kilos: hi. 
<superfly> Kilos: bug fixes and security fixes
<superfly> Kilos: you can, but there won't be any new software or bug fixes
<Kilos> but wont all that be sorted when support ends superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: that's what happens when the support ends
<superfly> then you don't get anything more
<Kilos> apart from security updates of course
<superfly> Kilos: when support ends, you get nothing... people won't even want to help you unless you upgrade
<Kilos> oh does the software get taken off the repos?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: it might not happen immediately, but it happens eventually
<Kilos> if one can then download the full repo and keep it then you should be ok for years
<Kilos> not often one needs new software when you dont do much
<Kilos> like i have all i need and its only 2.5g
<Kilos> archives that is
<inetpro> Kilos: as time goes people find holes in old software
<Kilos> hi inetpro you mean for security
<Kilos> bad guys you mean
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> eish
<zeref> hmmmm
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> is that thinking or clearing your throat
<zeref> thinking :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> battling some?
<zeref> trying to familarize? familarise? :P myself with arch linux
<nuvolari> o/ lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<bmg505> hello
<Kilos> hiya bmg
<bmg505> ekke soek polisie koffie, en 'n sterk ene
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> bmg505, 
<bmg505> min koffie, baie boerewyn
<Kilos> steel gou iets dan sal jy baie kry
<bmg505> lol
<bmg505> eks reg vir die diewe die jaar, ons het 3 pepergas enhede in, gaan groot fun wees
<Kilos> ek hhor op die nuus dis onwetig om pepergas nou by jou te dra
<Kilos> en knipmesse ook
<Kilos> later guys
<Kilos> be good
<nuvolari> die skelms raak skelmer, en die weerlose meer weerloos
<nuvolari> meh
<nuvolari> baai oom :P
<fulcrum> Symmetria Symmetria wherefore art thou Symmetria 
<fulcrum> shall I compare thee to a packet sniffer?
<fulcrum> I am the syn and you are the ack
<nuvolari>  % look for jobs                     
<nuvolari> look: jobs: No such file or directory
<fulcrum> ping timeout
<fulcrum> man woman
<fulcrum> No manual entry for woman
<nuvolari> amen to that
<inetpro> 29/11 00:01:55 <tumbleweed> inetpro: if nobody replies within a week or two, please remind me, and I'll poke people :)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/897436
<inetpro> have had no feedback yet
<tumbleweed> inetpro: I suggest you stick your nose into #ubuntu-x and ask
<inetpro> tumbleweed: will do that, thanks
 * tumbleweed is lurking there too
<inetpro> tumbleweed: are there any ubuntu peeps in there?
<inetpro> I mean like the kinds who will be willing to look at bugs on launchpad
<tumbleweed> inetpro: the people who maintain those packgase hang out there
<inetpro> great, thanks
<tumbleweed> inetpro: of course, you may have a long wait...
<tumbleweed> inetpro: did you get a chance to try the a precise alpha / daily CD?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: have not tried it yet, no
<inetpro> I'll try to download later tonight and will try it
<inetpro> damn!
<inetpro> I hate mobile rip off marketing firms
<inetpro> please check your bills and make sure you do not have unknown entries in there
<magespawn> howdy all
<zeref> lo magespawn 
<superfly> yo magespawn
<magespawn> hay guys
<magespawn> later all
<zeref> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=popularity
<zeref> didnt know that there were so many linux distos
<inetpro> zeref: the choice is yours
<inetpro> but in the end ubuntu wins with the best community at #ubuntu-za 
 * inetpro wants to try precise 
<inetpro> where do I find the daily CD?
<zeref> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<zeref> hmmm, i want to try out Arch :-D
<inetpro> zeref: thanks
<inetpro> is there no local daily mirror?
<inetpro> eish! At 24K/s this is gonna take a while
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> i dont know
<Kilos> yo all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
 * Kilos sits and sips my coffee on my own
<zeref> o0o0 ubuntu 10.04 supported untill 2013
<zeref> i can keeps my gnome 2.x
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maverick must then go 6 months further
<zeref> april next yr
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> maverick is after 10.04
<Kilos> 10.10
<zeref> non Lts releases have 18 minths support
<Kilos> next year is 2012
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> not 2 years
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> once 12.04 comes out, it will be supported for 5 yrs
<Kilos> ya but i scared of unity
<Kilos> unless i uncapped by then
<zeref> try another DE
<zeref> xfce, KDE
<Kilos> DE?
<zeref> Desktop environment
<Kilos> i have tried xubuntu
<Kilos> dont like the menu stuff on the side
<Kilos> i like the gnome look
<Kilos> top and bottom panels
<zeref> i'll try gnome and unity when they have matured more
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<Kilos> gnome 3 you mean
<nuvolari> sheesh it's hot here
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> naand oom Kilos!
<Kilos> hot everywhere
<Kilos> 20 here tonight
<Kilos> 20°C
<Kilos> hehe it worked
<zeref> nuvolari: where is here?
<nuvolari> zeref: what do you mean where is here?
<nuvolari> here! right here!
 * nuvolari points
<Kilos> he is north of durbs zeref ]
<Kilos> ha ha
<zeref> LOL
<nuvolari> zeref: ballito
<Kilos> jy slim vanaand nê
<superfly> dis nogals 'n bietjie koud in die Kaap - dit reën (of het gereën)
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in cape town south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> eish he lost the link again
<nuvolari> we had so much rain already, but tonight I won't mind for a bit more rain
<nuvolari> at least my folks in the free state got some rain last week
<Kilos> yeah we had some too and they say more tomorrow
<nuvolari> I hope it's overcast on thursday when I drive home
<Kilos> yeah the sun in the eyes sucks
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, I'm worried more about the heat :P
<Kilos> nee man open the windows
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> not good  idea to drive with windows open
<Kilos> on the open road?
<zeref> yeah
<Kilos> why?
<zeref> causes drag
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> end up using more petrol
<Kilos> he has a vw
<Kilos> drag no prob
<zeref> LOL
<Kilos> V double U and me, we all believe in quality
<Kilos> sleep tight guys. see ya tomorrow
<Kilos> lekker slaap nuvolari 
<superfly> night Kilos
<Kilos> aw night superfly 
<superfly> I still love those "unpimp your auto" adverts :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i been a vw fan since ian was 2
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-14
<inetpro> good morning
 * inetpro eventually got precise-desktop-i386.iso downloaded... burning to usb now
<nuvolari> mornings inetpro, sdehaan
<inetpro> nuvolari: hiho
<superfly> $#$%$%^$%^$ raining in summer!!
<inetpro> superfly: huh?
 * inetpro loves the rain, please send it here
<superfly> inetpro: it's summer time... in Cape Town, that means it should be hot and dry, and it's not, it's cold and wet
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro forgot that you guys are upside down :-)
<inetpro> good morning superfly
<superfly> morning inetpro :-)
<nuvolari> hmm, what font do you guys use for coding?
<superfly> nuvolari: Liberation Mono
<zeref> purisa
<superfly> morning maiatoday
<nuvolari> zeref: and your code is working? :P
 * nuvolari just had a look at purisa. shocking
<fulcrum> morning
<fulcrum> purisa?
<nuvolari> fulcrum: fonts for programming
<zeref> yeah
<zeref> i use it in emacs
<zeref> well actually my desktop theme is purisa
<fulcrum> looks a neater version of comic...
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<nuvolari> /buffer 2
<zeref> http://imgur.com/gallery/x0lj3 <<--- good way to start the morning
<fulcrum> ok I tried... but Empathy sucks, ah back in the comfy arms of pidgin
<nuvolari> fulcrum: like CLI much?
<fulcrum> I CL lots
<nuvolari> fulcrum: then what about CLI irc client + bitlbee?
<superfly> oh hey, nuvolari, did you see, HIB4 is out!
<nuvolari> superfly: affirmative! The audio track download for Jamestown is pretty cool
<nuvolari> (the only thing I could check out today :P)
 * nuvolari downloading NightSky just now
<nuvolari> I don't know if it the idea of going on leave, but today was the most productive day this year :>
<nuvolari> I think
<zeref> nuvolari: how is precise?
<fulcrum> nuvolari:  I use xchat for irc, I'm nost so sure about using text based for irc and/or IM
<fulcrum> nuvolari:  will look it up though...
<nuvolari> zeref: eh?
<nuvolari> I don't understand
<zeref> didnt you download 12.04 alpha?
<nuvolari> zeref: me? nope :P
<zeref> oh :P
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how often does the daily iso get updated?
 * inetpro just noticed changes between now and this morning
<tumbleweed> daily, but new kernels are only uploaded every few days. Unfortunatly, all we've really determined here is that the bug still exists
<tumbleweed> somebody needs to fix it...
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks, I was just wondering
<inetpro> I'll keep lurking in #ubuntu-x but please let me know if you see something happening there
<inetpro> that is in case I miss it
 * inetpro will be afk more often in the next few days
<inetpro> but I will try to checkin as much as possible
<inetpro> tumbleweed: but I was just wondering anyway how often that ISO is updated in a day
<inetpro> because it seems to me that it is more than once
<tumbleweed> normally once. More than once if people manually start builds
<inetpro> I downloaded last night and then zsync this morning picked up some more changes and there are even more changes now
<tumbleweed> inetpro: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<inetpro> ahh, thanks
<inetpro> hmm... not that it tells me much
<inetpro> but that was just for interest sake anyway
<tumbleweed> well, it shows you the verision of each build
<tumbleweed> when there are multiple builds in a day, you should see .x at the end
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> first time ever
<Kilos> * *** Checking Ident
<Kilos> * *** Found your hostname
<Kilos> eveing superfly and all you other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<Kilos> any news superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: no :-(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> whats wrong with people
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Kilos> hey bot
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lo bakuman nuvolari 
<Kilos> inetpro, dag sê
<Kilos> nag sê
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> hmm... jy gaan nou al slaap?
<Kilos> nog nie
<Kilos> dis nie dag nou nie dis nag
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dom donner
<Kilos> need to make a mail gmdondonner@gmail.com
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> gmdomdonner@gmail.com
<bakuman> Oom Kilos !!!!!
<Kilos> gaan dit goed bakuman 
<Kilos> ??
<bakuman> heel goed dankie en daar?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<bakuman> cool col
 * bakuman speel maar games
<Kilos> ek het heel dag red alert1 gespeel
<Kilos> maar moes win me instaleer om dit te speel
<bakuman> haha
<bakuman> ekt win7 install vir Portal
<Kilos> daai ms games is duur 
<Kilos> my boetie het red alert 1 tot 4
<Kilos> maar hy het meer geld gehad as vestand
<Kilos> ses maande sonder werk het hom laat wakker skrik
<Kilos> lo sakhi  gaan als goed daar
<Kilos> long time no chat
<Kilos> lo nuvimob 
<Kilos> hoekom op die foon?
<nuvimob> lo oom
<nuvimob> nof besig om te pak
<nuvimob> net gou kom inloer
<Kilos> ry jy more seun
<nuvimob> noggi my laptop uitgepak nie
<Kilos> o is jy al daar?
<Kilos> sjoe ek is agter
<nuvimob> ek doon ja oom, wil so 03:00 ry
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvimob> nee lol, oom is nou bietjie voor
<Kilos> ry versigtig en hou jou oogies mooi oop en op die pad en al die mall mense
<Kilos> en laat weet as jy veilig daar is hoor
<nuvimob> verseker oom! sal my kontaklense insit
<Kilos> haha
<nuvimob> en my kamera se battery is gecharge
<Kilos> lol om wat op te neem?
<nuvimob> wil kyk of ek sonsopkoms kiekies kan kry
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dis pragtig daar in natal so oor die see
<nuvolari> maar ek gaan weg wees voor daai tyd oom
<nuvolari> sal dan al iewers in die binneland wees
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> jy moes dit vanoddend afgeneem het
<Kilos> vanoggend
<Kilos> jy moet ook n domdonner epos kry
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> oom het klaar daai een
<Kilos> goesie gaan gmdomdonner vat en jy kan net jou voorletters voor domdonner sit
<Kilos> naand julle
<Kilos> inetpro, nou gaan ek doedoe
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<inetpro> hmm
<inetpro> nag Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> bag Kilos
<superfly> lekker slaap oom
<superfly> *nag
<Kilos> lol the fly also makes mistooks
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> slow down superfly . see you guys tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-15
<nuvolari> o/ lo
<nuvolari> I arrived safely
<nuvolari> although there were dorks driving on the same road :(
<nuvolari> I don't get what people don't understand about road rules and regulations
<nuvolari> is it really that hard to follow?
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and all you other guys
<Kilos> is there a command that will tell me what speed the cpu is running at please
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> lo oom kilos
<nuvolari> ek is veilig hier
<Kilos> lo nuvolari is jy al by die huis seun
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> stuur groete
<Kilos> found cpufreqd, will try get it working
<Kilos> later
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> nuvolari: have you tried Ubuntu Mono?
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-16
<nuvolari> superfly: I wanted to, but I'm missing it in my font collection :P I'll try to install it just now
<nuvolari> :> I like!
<inetpro> Good morning 
<superfly> morning inetpro
<kierend> hello.  i need to speak to a LEG person.  are any active?
<superfly> kierend: I'm not sure which people are LEG people... tumbleweed, isn't that something you have connections to?
 * tumbleweed waves at kierend
<tumbleweed> but I need to run off
<kierend> tumbleweed: wait, quickly!
<kierend> any chance of leg sponsorship of pizza for a tsl fixing tomorrow?
<kierend> well, not fixing but construction
<tumbleweed> sure
<kierend> :D
<tumbleweed> although it's no tmy decision, we do have a committee
<kierend> ok
<tumbleweed> but they suck
<kierend> can i talk to you later to arrange things?
<kierend> whenever's good for you
<tumbleweed> I'll poke you whe nI get back. Going to a wedding...
<kierend> sweet
<kierend> thanks
<kierend> enjoy
<nuvolari> geez, lots of people getting married today
<nuvolari> I know of at least 2
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> Does anyone around here have experience with 3G/Cell antennas? (building-mounted)
<nuvolari> I do find in the specs that they mention the wind speed that it can handle, but there's not any menion on something like lightning strikes
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  and others
<superfly> hey Kilos!
<Kilos> ty will try that
<Kilos> thats a good command. ty superfly 
<zeref> sooooo lazy
<zeref> bust lurking on myBB
<zeref> *busy
<Kilos> haha hiya zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Langjan> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hi there Langjan  hows ya
<Langjan> fine thanks, you?
<Kilos> not too bad thank you
<Langjan> wat pla?
<superfly> hi Langjan
<Kilos> kop soos gewoonlik
<Langjan> hi superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> kry jy hoofpyn?
<Kilos> 24/7
<Langjan> Waaroor stres jy? Of drink jy nie water nie? Of albei...
<Kilos> waar skedel aanmekaar gegroei het het dit sunuwees vas gegroei
<Langjan> Eina, jammer daaroor.  
<Kilos> dis nou n 13 jaar hoofpein
<Kilos> word gewoont
<Langjan> My innige simpatie
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> waarop is jy nou
<Kilos> maverick of natty
<Kilos> 10.10 of 11.04
<Langjan> Daar's 'n homeopaat/chiro in Petoria wat uitstekend is met "onmoontlike" skeletverwante probleme
<Langjan> eks op 10.10, het gereboot
<Kilos> ek was by die headache clinic in joies gewees and die mense daar se al manier is om die senuwees te sny
<Kilos> o het jy xchat reg?
<Langjan> Nee, is nou op die harde skyf met die hommelbyprobleem  
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so xchat werk op hierdie een?
<Langjan> Kilos voordat jy oorweeg om te laat sny moet jy dr Lilley in Pta gaan sien, ek ken hom en sy Pa al 50 jaar lank
<Kilos> of is dit die een wat na ander kanaal toe gaan
<Langjan> Alles is nou op die 11.04 gerugsteun ook my e-posse so ons kan nou "go to town" op hierdie een om dit reg te kry
<Kilos> ek het begin by die neuro schirurg wat my aan mekaar gesit het en hy het gese die senuwees is vas geknyp waar die skedel weer vas gegroei het en ek moet leer om daarmee saam te leef
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> wil jy reg maak of van voor begin met partisies en instaleer
<Langjan> ek dink julle wou laas die Nvidia uithaal, ek wil graag probeer opgradeer maar is bang die probleem word neet orgedra 
<Kilos> wil jy van die internet opgradeer
<Langjan> het so gedink ja
<Kilos> wel dan gaan jy als moet aflaai so hoekom laai jy nie die hele 11.04 af nie en brand n cd ek instaleer van scratch
<Langjan> OK maar ek het 'n 11.04 CD
<Kilos> o dis goed dan
<Kilos> instaleer van die begin
<Kilos> kan jy op die ander pc nog hier wees terwyl jy dit doen
<Kilos> ek weet nie of jy aparte partisies will maak nie?
<Langjan> Goed ek maak so, dan gesels ons later. Oorweeg daai homeopaat, hy en sy Pa het al baie dinge gedoen wat die gewone medici as onmoontlik sien
<Kilos> ok install en doen sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> dan sudo apt-get upgrade
<Langjan> Ek gaan die ekstra partisies wegvat, maar stel steeds belang in die backup pparyisie wat jy van praat 
<Langjan> maar ek kan nie met jou gesels terwyl ek dit doen nie
<Kilos> o kan jy nie jou vrou se pc gebruik selle tyd nie
<Langjan> dit kan ons doen...
<Langjan> maar nie nou nie, sy is besig om fotos uit te sorteer
<Kilos> ek weet net hoe om aparte partisies te maak vir boot, root, home  en dan een vir backups of storage
<Kilos> maar superfly sal ons help ook ek dink
<Kilos> superfly, if Langjan does n clean install can you help him them make a partition for backup please
<Langjan> waarvoor is boot en root?  
<Kilos> boot is your boot partition
<Kilos> root is al the info ubuntu uses
<Langjan> what's a boot partition?
<Kilos> boot is what a pc does when it starts up
<Langjan> That I understand, but a boot partition is as clear as mud
<Kilos> but is you install and let it use the whole drive i am sure one of the guys will help us get a backup partition on there for you
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i dont think most peeps use that way anymore
<Langjan> I can create a separate partition while installing, keep it blank for future use?
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> OK will get back to you when it's done
<Kilos> the main advantage of separate partitions is you make a /home partition and keep that same one through all upgrades
<Kilos> ok if i am not online mail me
<Kilos> or even sms if you like
<Langjan> Does that mean I will have a home partition on each of my hard drives?
<Kilos> there is a /home on all ubuntu drives
<Kilos> but making it separate means you can install other versions without losing anything in your home part
<Langjan> Now I'm in the mud again - you just said I must create a separate home partition
<Kilos> if you do then
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> from booting with the cd
<Langjan> So you separate the /home partition from the  main drive? 
<Kilos> you go advanced
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> do I have to do that while in the upgrade process? 
<Kilos> in advanced you make a root partition first like about 20gig
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> upgrade will upgrade what you have there now
<Kilos> so bumblebee still gonna bug you
<Kilos> i think
<Langjan> I mean clean install
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> but if you just let it install then you can make other partitions later 
<Kilos> but making a home then is massive work
<Langjan> so you're saying it must be done simultaneously
<Kilos> from the beginning
<Kilos> when you boot from the cd
<Kilos> you go install
<Kilos> the in that first window
<Kilos> you go advanced
<Kilos> then you get the option to make your own partitions from scratch
<Kilos> it takes careful reading of what goes where
<Kilos> but end result works great
<Langjan> I think I must activate xchat on Juanita's machine when I do it so you can help when I get stuck
<Kilos> you will see the boot partition is /boot
<Kilos> root partition is /root
<Kilos> make boot about 6 gig
<Kilos> and the rest spare
<Kilos> or storage
<Langjan> so there must be 3 partitions - 1 for the main OS, 1 for root and 1 for boot?
<Langjan> how big the root?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i use 6g /boot
<Langjan> you said so, and root?
<Kilos> 20g /root
<Kilos> 30g /home
<Langjan> what's home? I thought that was the backup partition? so theres home, boot, root and spare? 4?   
<Kilos> rest /storage
<Kilos> so i think smaller would work too
<Kilos> but you have tons of space
<Kilos> home is all the stuff you see if you now go places home
<Kilos> all your programs , settings etc
<Kilos> everything is in those 3 partitions
<Kilos> your whole ubuntu is in home
<Langjan> totally konfoes! You said /home is the backup partition...? 
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Langjan> I think I must simply use my second drive as backup like I'm doing now, then do backups manually once a month or so 
<Kilos> the backup will be of your home
<Kilos> so its also called home
<Kilos> look at places home
<Kilos> all of that is what you backup to another folder in your storage called home
<Kilos> that works too
<Langjan> so I back up home in home? Ek dink eks te oud vir die goeters
<Kilos> i backup to an external drive
<Langjan> same thing
<Langjan> mine's just inside the box
<Kilos> that backup home is only a folder on another drive or partition
<Kilos> why dont you do a clean install and just do regular backups
<Kilos> thats easiest
<Kilos> no need to make partitions for starters
<Kilos> if you can make a spare space that fine
<Kilos> kinda hard to explain in text without having it in front of you
<Langjan> OK i'll do that  - partitioning is for another day
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Take care, & think about that homeopath. He is really excellent, but expensive...
<Kilos> just dont go looking for bumblebee again
<Kilos> no option for that jan
<Langjan> why not? sounds sexy, that's why I went there in the first place...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont have income or pension etc
<Kilos> will survive dont worry
<Langjan> maybe it should be "bumbling," that's also what you do when you mess around.  
<Kilos> it is for nvidia and you dont have a nvidia card so it cant work
<Kilos> you have intel onboard graphics
<Kilos> so whatever ubuntu install from scratch should work
<Langjan> See you miles, meanwhile also search the Word about healing - it has been given to God's children to enjoy. 
<Langjan> He is the Great Healer of all time
<Kilos> yip thats the only choice
<Langjan> Will also speak to Him about your problem
<Kilos> ty that will be great
<Kilos> you are on xchat hey
<Kilos> now i mean
<Langjan> Take care my friend, will chat again soon 
<Kilos> ty Langjan  you too
<Langjan> ek verstaan nie - ons chat dan op xchat?
<Kilos> look left
<Kilos> see an extra channel there
<Kilos> blue
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> what do you see
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> naandsê oom kierend
<superfly> *Kilos
<superfly> yeesh kierend, you're messing up my tab completion! :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> naande superfly 
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> you a creature of habit i see
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight.
<tumbleweed> kierend: home
<kierend> woot
<kierend> so
<kierend> i would be very grateful if leg would fund some pizza and maybe some drinks
<kierend> tumbleweed: 
<tumbleweed> kierend: kosie is probably the person to talk to
<tumbleweed> kierend: I'll do my best to be there
<kierend> oh, is he on the committee?
<tumbleweed> yes
<kierend> aaah
<kierend> ok
<tumbleweed> of course my gut answer is yes
<kierend> i didn't know this
<tumbleweed> and if LEG can't clug can throw some money at it. Or I can. Or... whatever
<kierend> :D
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-17
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> how's the head this morning?
<Kilos> bit better ty superfly 
<Kilos> stupid thing
<superfly> that's good to hear
<superfly> Kilos: you're not in your channel?
<Kilos> no i only open here so i can save data superfly 
<superfly> ah, ok
<Kilos> lol thats also why i am online so little. but stretching seems to be working
<superfly> tumbleweed: so, I forced the installation of a package (yeah, i know, bad idea) and it's in a state where it's not yet configured, and now whenever I try to remove or  configure it, aptitude wants to uninstall half my desktop too... is there a way to remove that package?
<superfly> tumbleweed: ah, no worries... aptitude was trying to be too clever... apt-get remove worked
<Kilos> i shoulda told langjan to try that with that bunblebee
<Kilos> naand julle
<Kilos> langjan het oneiric aan die gang
<Kilos> no more bumblebee
<Kilos> hi bakuman roryy 
<Kilos> hi garaman 
<roryy> ello
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> why arent you all sleeping hey?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<bakuman> sjoe, ook kilos is laat wakker vanaand...
<Kilos> ha ha ja my seun het hier kom kuier
<bakuman> ah ok lekker
<bakuman> kom ook nie net van familie ag, almal het afgekom vir my sus se troue
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ek het my seun lank laas gesien
<Kilos> seker 4 maande of so
<bakuman> sjoe dis lank, maar verstaanbaar. ek my meisie 3 maande laas gesien :|
<Kilos> nou speel ons met sy lappy en n klient se lappy
<Kilos> eish
<bakuman> haha fun
<Kilos> vir my ja , ma hy kern want hy werk heel dag met die goed
<Kilos> kerm
<bakuman> haha
<bakuman> ekt uiteindelik klaar gemaak met my online photo galery, het een gemaak vir die troue se fotohoekie foto's
<Kilos> dis goed
<Kilos> ek probeer om vista te laat soek of daar n wireless network naby is maar wat n job
<Kilos> nag bakuman lekker slaap
<Kilos> night who ever else is still awake
<zeref> hurrrmmm
<bakuman> kurrrnnn
#ubuntu-za 2011-12-18
<Kilos> mirrag julle
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-10
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> the worms are mine, all mine, ha ha ha ha(evil laugh).
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
 * superfly leaves for work
<Kilos> go well
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen Wraz 
<Maaz> Kilos: Wraz was last seen 4 days, 8 hours, 7 minutes and 35 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-12-05 12:58:51 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-12-08 08:49:04 PST
<magespawn> so Kilos wassup this morning?
<barrydk> good morning ubuntu world
<Kilos> still 2tb magespawn tried about everything
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> can i bring a hammer
<Kilos> disk utility shows it gonna crash soon
<Kilos> no not yet
<magespawn> hey barrydk 
<Kilos> it wont allow zeroing or parting or nothing but all other stuff in disk utility shows green light
<barrydk> my patience would have been finished by nouw i am parient but there are limmits
<Kilos> everything is I/O error
<magespawn> Kilos i have disks warn me about that for a long time but work fine, and others crash almost right away
<Kilos> lol ya but its the biggest drive ive seen 
<magespawn> so a bit of a risk using them
<Kilos> somewhere there must be a way to repair/move or something that bit thats sick
<barrydk> a big bit. i wount use them for data
<Kilos> like the 80g i made first 5g as do not use now it works fine
<Symmetria> BANG! finally!
<Symmetria> http://www.inetpro.org/pastebin/11600
<Symmetria> and I finally got this one working as well:
<Symmetria> Displaying AS Stats for the last [12] Hours
<Symmetria> Most prepended ASN [GLOBAL VIEW] is 28730 [24 prepends]
<Symmetria> Most prepended ASN seen behind neighbor 193.27.64.39 is: 28730 [24 prepends]
<Symmetria> Most prepended ASN seen behind neighbor 95.80.4.189 is: 28730 [24 prepends]
<Kilos> Symmetria, you sposed to say hi before hitting us with things like that'
<Kilos> but well done
<Symmetria> hehe sorry
<magespawn> bit of a shock to the system, i have not even finished my coffee yet
<Symmetria> been working for hours
<Symmetria> :P and it ifnally worked so I forgot everything else
<Symmetria> so haiiiiiiiiiii :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well done, did you keep notes of what you did?
<barrydk> a big bit. i wount use them for data
<magespawn> Kilos i seem to remember some program that finds and isolates the bad sections
<magespawn> if that is the problem
<Symmetria> heh kilos I suck at coding, so as a rule, I comment every line so I can go back
<Kilos> ya barrydk but i want to use it to do data recovery on other drives so need space
<Symmetria> kilos thing is, I had it working a while back (sort of), what I didnt have, was it working in decent time frame
<Symmetria> now:
<Symmetria> real    0m0.587s
<Symmetria> user    0m0.028s
<Symmetria> sys     0m0.008s
<Symmetria> less than a second to run that query back 12 hours against 2 different peers 
<Kilos> barrydk, as in you cant do data recovery of a 500g drive with a 80g drive
<Kilos> no place
<Kilos> well Symmetria all that counts is the end result is success
<magespawn> Symmetria: what are we looking at in that paste?
<Symmetria> magespawn, every time a route prefix disappears outta the routing table from the perspective of an ISP thats feeding me their data
<Symmetria> my database registers a withdrawal 
<Symmetria> (actually, every time *ANYTHING* changes in the global BGP table from the perspective of one of my peers, my database logs it)
<Symmetria> that pastebin shows how many route withdrawls are occuring every 5 minutes for each of my peers, so its basically a way of measuring global routing table stability
<magespawn> right i see
<Symmetria> pretty sure if you graphed inserts they would come in pretty close 
<magespawn> would you not need to know both?
<Symmetria> well, I can query the number of new routes appearing as well, haven't written that code yet, but if I wanted to see the net increase in the routing table over a period of time then yeah I would need both
<Symmetria> thats actually a REALLY interesting idea
<Symmetria> graphing net increase of prefix's in routing table with 10 minute granularity
<magespawn> that would give you an idea of over all in/decrease and replacement rate of lost and repaired/replaced
 * magespawn leaves for work, later all
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> hi jrgns Ludo 
<Kilos> wb magespawn_ 
<Kilos> lo henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<mazal> Lo guys , can anyone suggest a count-down timer for me ?
<mazal> I looked in software centre but dunno which one can count down
<jrgns> hello peeps
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> good morning Kilos and all else
<Kilos> good morning inetpro 
<Kilos> wat eish
<inetpro> someone stole my name ^^
<inetpro> 10/12 07:23:47 <Symmetria> http://www.inetpro.org/pastebin/11600
<Kilos> oh thats andy
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> maybe he wanted you to go see
<inetpro> Copyright 2006-2009 Brandon Bennett
 * inetpro got that name long before that
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> complain to irc
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> or freenode
<inetpro> nothing to do with irc
<inetpro> or freenode
<Kilos> jou goed is jou goed
<Kilos> oh my who then
<inetpro> it's a .org host address on the interwebs
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> s/host/domain/
<Kilos> you sure your old registered name wasnt hibananana
<inetpro> no I had inetpro all along as well
<inetpro> but no worries
<Kilos> but how can one keep a name unless you using it everywhere
 * inetpro has no point in fighting it
<Kilos> like a inetpro site etc
<inetpro> we can live along peacefully together 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> as long as when you login here it doesnt say you trying to steal a registered nick
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> I actually registered my name here on 9 Dec 2006
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> how do you find that out
<inetpro> Kilos: what was first, the chicken or the egg?
<Kilos> no man dom donner. how you find when you registered it here
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro>  /msg nickserv info inetpro
<Kilos> Nov 09 21:22:49 2009
<Kilos> im a ballie here
<Kilos> 3 whole years
<Kilos> 4 weeks and 3 days
<magespawn_> howdy all
<magespawn> any body with a tips on how to share a printer from a ubuntu system to the other os?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Registered : Jul 16 21:08:49 2009 (3 years, 21 weeks, 0 days, 12:16:29 ago)
<magespawn> thats my one
<Kilos> you older than me
<magespawn> nou moet jy my oom noem
<Kilos> ja oom
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> skuus man
<Kilos> Nicks      : Kilos Kilos- KilosX Kilos_ KilosK KilosU
<Kilos> bbnn
<Kilos> oh inetpro the chicken came before the egg
<Kilos> all animals were made complete
<Kilos> not eggs stored in incubators
<Kilos> electricity for incubators came much later and peeps to turn the eggs daily too
<Kilos> unless you wanna tell me some amoeba laid eggs and they evolved into chickens
<Kilos> hopefully that question is settled now
<magespawn> lol
<nlsthzn> but where did the chicken cross the road?
<Kilos> lol hi neil
<Kilos> at the robots when it showed green for crossing
<Kilos> not a stupid chicken
<nlsthzn> no zebra crossing then 
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> any luck with the HDD uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> i didnt know about that
<Kilos> nope not yet nlsthzn taking a break from that one till ian can bring me an ide/sata adaptor
<Kilos> then will look again
<nlsthzn> ah ok... sometimes technology can be so annoying 
<Kilos> yeah tell me about it
<Kilos> it was working with 7m on and my trying to install ubuntu let it cause the prob
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> win7 on
<Kilos> they should enforce drive manufacturers to recall drives that need firmware patches before they pack up
<nlsthzn> more often than not there is a sticker someplace that states it works with Windows 7 (as that is what they tested)... so they make sure to cover their behinds
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now im trying to rejuvenate a dead 40g maxtor
<Kilos> ubcd has lotsa good tools on it
<Kilos> the maxtor tools is fixing things as i got through all the tests
<inetpro> Kilos: http://michael.peopleofhonoronly.com/vim/
<inetpro> that is for you
<Kilos> eeeek
<inetpro> what!?
<Kilos> so which one do i download
<Kilos> i dont have excell here
 * nlsthzn holds on tight to nano 
<Kilos> pdf hardcopy or what??
<inetpro> Kilos: no I was just joking
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> the chart is handy though
<Kilos> too hard to see online like that
<inetpro> when you do spend some time learning vim it can be handy
<Kilos> yeah most likely
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> did you see chicken first
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ja :-)
<Kilos> at least 201 weeks before the first egg
<Kilos> 21
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> 21 days
<Kilos> oh ya chicken was full grown hey
<Kilos> 21 weeks from hatching to lay eggs
<nlsthzn> sheese I see I have also had this nick registered for more than 2 years now... time flies
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> anyone know of any locally hosted vps solutions?
<magespawn> no sorry Squirm
<magespawn> there goes the superfly
<superfly> and... I'm back
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> inetpro that is very cool
<inetpro> magespawn: you mean the vim cheatsheet?
<magespawn> yebo yes
<magespawn> love those sorts of things
<inetpro> yep, handy indeed
<magespawn> i get a lot from makeuseof.com
 * magespawn needs some props for the eye lids
<N8Wulf> elo
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> how are you guys? Long week so far!!!
<Kilos> all good ty and you?
<N8Wulf> cool thanx, I'm working my way through this log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/19/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<N8Wulf> battling a bit with Open Proxy nonsense
<N8Wulf> and by battle I mean to say I got a msg today from Xchat when trying to login at work... eish, gotta read up and fix it
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> what the message said N8Wulf ?
<superfly> -_- thanks Kilos
<Kilos> yip he battling some methinks
<magespawn> see y'all later, home time
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hello magespawn
<Kilos> yo psydroid hows things
<psydroid> Kilos, I've been really busy with kubuntu lately
<psydroid> so I haven't had much time to talk
<Kilos> thats good i hope
<psydroid> well, it's for my friend's office
<psydroid> I finally found 12.10 good enough to move from slackware on the desktop
<psydroid> because previous releases were always rather buggy
<psydroid> I've tried them for the past several years, but none of them was good enough
<Kilos> even 12.04?
<psydroid> yes
<Kilos> mine works fine
<psydroid> graphics support wasn't good in it
<Kilos> only hassle was getting 3g to work
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> modern graphics card?
<psydroid> at least for the nvidia and ati chips that I got to work with
<psydroid> and now it works fine
<Kilos> mine accepted the 173 drivers
<psydroid> yes, they're all from the past few years
<psydroid> well, I prefer open source drivers
<psydroid> but even the closed ones didn't make the desktop work well enough on 12.04
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> i learned today for the first time what meatloaf is
<Kilos> its the same mix we use for frikkadele
<Kilos> rissoles ot meatballs
<Kilos> you get no bread with one, meatball
<psydroid> haha
<Kilos> you jeard that song?
<Kilos> heard
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sung by josh white methinks
<Kilos> typical of the yanks. everything bigger
<psydroid> oh, I don't know it
<Kilos> take 20 uncooked meatballs , squeeze into a bread pan shaped pyrex dish and bake and call it meatloaf
<nlsthzn> salute to all the lovely ZA people
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you coming or going
<nlsthzn> alo again uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> me here for a bit before dinner
<nlsthzn> I see I am again a month behind on the team report :/
<nlsthzn> I fail... going to get that rectified quickly
<Kilos> is it you or no feedback nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> before the reaap in 8 days time
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> just me :'(
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday does all look good girl?
<nlsthzn> I am aware of the IRC meeting... will check up if there is anything else that happened in November
<Kilos> nlsthzn, have you put your testimonial there yet?
<nlsthzn> on the re-application?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<nlsthzn> my system is going belly up... will see how long until I crash :/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<nlsthzn> testimonial done...
<nlsthzn> now to tackle the team report 
<Kilos> great ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> pleasure is all mine
<Kilos> whats wrong with your system?
<Kilos> well said. i like
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kerbero 
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> sorry Kerbero 
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> going for reboot... team report for November consists of only the IRC meeting as far as I can find ...
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> next one on the 17th
<Vince-0> HII
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you didnt tell me why your pc was crashing nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> not sure why... could be all the games and using Wine etc.
<Kilos> lol ya im bang of wine
<Kilos> its like putting parafin in a paetrol car
<nlsthzn> lol, sometimes
<nlsthzn> movie time... bbl
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> wow you bunch are quiet tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> i dunno?
<nlsthzn> lalaal
<Kilos> hey?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> who's awake
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-11
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: what are you up to this morning?
<Kilos> still thinking about what to tackle next superfly and you?
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> Kilos: currently commuting to my contractual employment via rail-based public transport
<superfly> hi Squirm
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> you enjoy that fone thing hey
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> on train to work so much easier
<Squirm> superfly: where is this rail-based public transport?
<superfly> Squirm: Cape of Good Hope
<Kilos> and peeps still havent stopped hoping
<superfly> (well, not exactly, the Cape of Good Hope is actually right next to Cape Point, while I'm heading off to Table Bay)
<superfly> Meh. Forgot to take my antihistamines this morning, and my inhaler... At least I have my pump
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: it's not a biggie, I'll just be blowing my nose all day
<Kilos> told you superfly , eat lotsa raw onion
<superfly> Kilos: how is that supposed to help?
<superfly> apart from making me cry like a baby
<Kilos> onion is a natural immunity booster and mild antibiotic
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> chop fine and eat on sarmy like that or with tomato
<superfly> Kilos: that doesn't help with either hayfever or asthma
<Kilos> wait some will think. second wife had asthma and lived with a pump in hand and we cured it
<superfly> hayfever is a reaction of your nose to the pollen and dust in the air, and asthma is a physical lung condition
<Kilos> and mom suffered with the pollen thing
<Kilos> so does tara
<Kilos> but she also wont try anything thats not lekker like chocolate
<Kilos> onion will help build your immunity to fight the pollen bit
<superfly> Kilos: I had asthma for 2 years before it was diagnosed, most of the time I felt perfectly fine, even though I had lost 30 percent of my lung capacity... It's very easy to think you've cured asthma when in actual fact you have not
<superfly> Kilos: the hayfever has nothing to do with the immune system
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> you get immune to being infected by pollen bugs
<Kilos> the lung thing you should actually get your dov to chat to ians doc
<superfly> that's like trying to prove that the chickenpox vaccine works by comparing it to trying to cure chickenpox using the flu vaccine
<Kilos> his lungs are breaking down the crystalization so his lung capacity has improved from 20% to 43 % in for or 5 months
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> the ian that was here last christmas and the one that was here last month are 2 different peeps
<superfly> Kilos: I don't have crytalisation in my lungs
<Kilos> whats wrong with your lung capacity
<Kilos> where the 30 % gone
<Kilos> if you cant breathe you cant live
<Kilos> so the priority should be recovering it
<Kilos> morning Wraz 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen Wraz 
<Maaz> Kilos: Wraz was last seen 5 days, 8 hours, 33 minutes and 30 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-12-05 12:58:51 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-12-08 08:49:04 PST
<Kilos> whats PST
<Kilos> where might that be
<superfly> Kilos: asthma is a chronic inflamation of the lungs... Made worse by allergens (pollen, dust, etc)
<Kilos> so is it better in winter when not pollen around superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: sadly, I get hayfever all year round, so no.
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> kilos
<Symmetria> wanna see something complete *sick*
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
 * superfly is starting to feel like his grandmother who had a huge bag of medicine to take every day
<Kilos> sick in what way Symmetria ?
<Kilos> there will be natural things that can help superfly 
<Symmetria>   Link-level type: 70, MTU: 1514, Speed: 100000mbps
<Symmetria> lol look at the speed of that interface
<superfly> Symmetria: cant you make it go any faster?
<Kilos> is that fast enough for you Symmetria 
<Symmetria> 100gig interfaces are sick :p
<Symmetria> hehehe Im logged into a remote lab at juniper
<Symmetria> wishing I had crap like this of my own
<Symmetria> this stuff they have is just crazy, I rdesktop into their ixia traffic generator
<Symmetria> and can start telling it to throw traffic around the lab 
<Symmetria> at stupid speeds and then gimme stats
<Kilos> you really getting deep into this hey
<Symmetria> heh, Im testing the configuration we wanna put in at UFS
<Symmetria> except, difference between the hardware Im working on remotely and the stuff at UFS is in the optics, this lab setup has single mode 100gig optics in it
<Symmetria> and no university could ever afford that
<Symmetria> those optics are 75 thousand dollars each
<Symmetria> heh, total hardware in this lab setup is probably very close to a million dollars
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos , how are you this fine morning?
<Kilos> fine ty nlsthzn and you?
<nlsthzn> always good thanks :)
<Symmetria> YES!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha oh man, I feel like such an idiot 
<Symmetria> I just sat from 4am trying to get something to work on this lab
<Symmetria> and it turns out... I had typoed an ip address 
 * Symmetria bangs his head on the desk
<Symmetria> typos are bad mmmmk
<Kilos> hi Ludo 
<Kilos> is this link not to get the seatools iso guys?
<Kilos> http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/4624837/SEAGATE_SEA_TOOLS_BOOTABLE_DISK_ISO
<Kilos> a cd repair toolkit cant be so small
<superfly> Kilos: that's a torrent, not the actual ISO
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> hrm, the ISO size is supposedly 1.8 megs though, that is small... but it says it is "SeaTools for DOS" - not sure you want that?
<Kilos> i will use whatever i can to repair drives superfly 
<Kilos> foun another link thats gives more info and another one that takes me places to some other tool
<Kilos> internet drives me mal
<Kilos> got a diskwizard thing but its .exe and dunno if that will make a bootable cd
<superfly> Kilos: highly unlikely
<Kilos> found this too will try that but kinda wasteful burning that to a cd
<Kilos> SeaToolsDOS223ALL.ISO
<Kilos> 8.9m
<superfly> The amount of cluelessness on the lists is staggering
<superfly> and the amount of common sense is withering into nothingness
<Kilos> everyone needs expert help superfly 
<Kilos> i been watching
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> Morning Kilos
<Symmetria> heh holy shit thats impressive, I was running 8.5gigabit/second of test traffic, rebooted an entire router in the chain, and lost a total of 35 packets
<magespawn> morning all
<superfly> sup magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly killing pixels and you?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<magespawn> hey Kilos, mazal
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Vince-0> surp durp
<Kilos> hi hubx Vince-0 
<hubx> hi there
<Vince-0> darned work day
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> just had to restart my router
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> quite around here lately
<Kilos> quiet too
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> ja ja i going to claim that as typo
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro, coffee time
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> Kilos: dankie oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> quassel het my ge plieng
<inetpro> Kilos: nou wat soek jy al weer op qaussel?
<Kilos> ek is op ian se 500g skyf wat ek reggemaak het en gebruik vir data recovery
<Kilos> ek het nie plek op myne nie
<Kilos> inetpro, you here??
<Kilos> i need to know how to get the gui going from the prompt on kubuntu please
<Kilos> like sudo gdm start on maverick
<Kilos> for some reason i cant get past the text goodie
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ideas?
<nlsthzn> I am thinking
<nlsthzn> give me a sec :p
<nlsthzn> with Slackware it was always easy... startx
<nlsthzn> I see in 2005 that startkde would have worked >.<
<Kilos> lol i tried kdm start
<Kilos> its some thing service or so
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i did startkde and it says display is not set or cannot connect to xserver
<nlsthzn> sudo /usr/sbin/rckdm stop
<nlsthzn> sudo /usr/sbin/rckdm start
<nlsthzn> never seen these commands before however?!
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> afaik the kde commands are similar to the gnome ones...
<Kilos> command not found
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> Cantide not found '<
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<nlsthzn> how about kdm start?
<nlsthzn> ah but doesn't kubuntu also use lightdm....?
<Kilos> ah maybe
<Kilos> sudo lightdm start also no good
<Kilos> and the googling from here is to try connect from remote pcs and stuff
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i think when its working i must install gdm
<nlsthzn> problems with the kubuntu install uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> inetpro, if you dont help me now you gonna get wet going home
<Kilos> na it worked fine nlsthzn 
 * Symmetria wakes up and looks in with very blurry eyes
<Symmetria> wow Im tired
<Symmetria> one lab test down last night, one more long night ahead of me 
<Kilos> then i needed to get quassel and other settings so i took my unity backup and put it on kde now it sees miles not ian
<Kilos> i tried killing miles all over the place but it dont help , so what i did i went recovery mode on an earlier upgrade and thats where the probs are
<Kilos> and ive got tons of recovered data in there somewhere and dont know where to find it or id just clean install
<nlsthzn> you do have some interesting times with PC's uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> heehee hee
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> my own fault though
<Kilos> kde and unity been very stable here
<Kilos> 12.04 that is
<Kilos> if it wasnt for struggling with 3g in the beginning i could say like the fly, I dont have those problems I use kubuntu
<Kilos> aw its startx i think
<Kilos> but this one cant find the xserver
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> perhaps install lightdm and then use that...
<Kilos> i cant get online with it till gui going
<Kilos> looking what to aptitude reinstall
<Kilos> x something
<Kilos> x11 something
<Kilos> xserver-xorg needs to get 78kB
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe it will connect without going into gui. i go try
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> Kilos: WAYTTD?
<nlsthzn> is that something like WWJD?
<Kilos> hmm nlsthznlooks like it was something to do with nvidia
<Kilos> did an aptitude reinstall nvidia-173 and rebooted and here we are
<Kilos> i hope
<Kilos> haha now it lets me login as ian and shows /home/miles too
<Kilos> so got all the data recoveries
<Kilos> w0000t
<nlsthzn> all the fun and games 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now i gonna save them on external then reinstall
<inetpro> Maaz: WAYTTD
<Maaz> inetpro: WAYTTD is What Are You Trying To Do?
<Kilos> just to show theres no hard feelings
<inetpro> nlsthzn: ^^
<Kilos> didnt you read inetpro?
<inetpro> Kilos: but how did you get into text mode in the first place?
<nlsthzn> seems nvidia bombed :p
<nlsthzn> oh and thanks for the explanation inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<inetpro> nlsthzn: ^^
<Kilos> lol now its assumption because the ckicken egg bit is sorted
<nlsthzn> all I know is that the nvidia driver was re-installed and all was well in KDE land :p
<Kilos> rofl
<nlsthzn> apparentlty
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> a while back i did deja-dup backup to this kde from my unity inetpro
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> and it lost home ian and had home miles showing
<Kilos> and the data recoveries were in home ian
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> i tried getting in there but couldnt
<Kilos> anyway now i got them and lost three more gray hairs
<inetpro> Kilos: did you try creating a user ian?
<Kilos> yes
 * inetpro don't really get it 
<Kilos> wouldnt let him go look at the original ians stuff
<Kilos> ya man you think logically thats why
<inetpro> Kilos: you been playing with permissions again?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> but now im in so all good
<inetpro> ok, let's leave it there for the mo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya you dont need headaches
<Kilos> did you get wet?
 * inetpro 's day was way to messed up for any arguments now
<Kilos> aw sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: but I got out of the city without getting to much of the wetness
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> not sure whether it's still raining there though
<Kilos> stopped here
<Kilos> i go see total before dark
<inetpro> did you guys see that article from RMS?
<Kilos> no where?
<Kilos> 15mm since yesterday
<inetpro> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Kilos> hmm
<inetpro> says: "If you ever recommend or redistribute GNU/Linux, please remove Ubuntu from the distros you recommend or redistribute."
<inetpro> because Canonical is spying on you
<nlsthzn> been a whole whoo haaa on the net about this and the reply from Jono... and then Jono's apology etc... getting tiresome
<inetpro> nlsthzn: where's that apology?
<Kilos> aw man 
<inetpro> I didn't see that
<nlsthzn> also on Jono's blog
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro goes to check
<nlsthzn> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/12/10/on-being-childish-an-apology/
<nlsthzn> but read the original first if you haven't :p
<inetpro> thanks, yes I did
<inetpro> rms is a tough one
<inetpro> got some good points
<Kilos> all they doing is causing the linux world harm
 * nlsthzn decides to step away from the keyboard :p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm...
<nlsthzn> and as it is the flavour of the moment : http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/81966
<nlsthzn> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> billy boy is laughing all the way to the bank
 * inetpro clearly has not had time to read the news in the last few days
<Kilos> i go eat
<nlsthzn> I have only skimmed the highlights... with communities added to G+ there is to much going on now :/
<inetpro> true
 * inetpro bbl
<superfly> *too
<inetpro> wb hubx
<inetpro> nlsthzn: btw, I do thing rms is making a good point about Ubuntu sending a string to Canonical's servers each time you search something in the dash
<inetpro> surely that can not be a good thing
<inetpro> sadly I don't have a solution for this
<nlsthzn> inetpro, it is the nature of the trend of serving peoples needs (even if they don't know they have the need)... look at android and google, it does everything automagically for me now on my phone... scary sometimes... it is how it is done that is the issue IMO
<inetpro> that still doesn't make it right
<nlsthzn> well... ok
 * nlsthzn got sound to work on Dota 2 so misaa gonna play.. oh I have to keys to the beta if anyone is interested btw ;)
<Kilos> inetpro: why you worried about dash you dont have those probs
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't like it when people don't want to recommend Ubuntu
<Kilos> yeah me too
<Kilos> hi smile--
<smile--> hi! :D
<smile> how are you oom Kilos ? :)
<Kilos> good ty smileand you?
<Kilos> stupid quassel doesnt space after tab complete
 * Kilos waits for snide comments
<Kilos> whew i cast the bait and get no bites
<Kilos> yo plustwo sakhi magtie drussell
<Kilos> hope you all well
<inetpro> Kilos: you are fired!
<Kilos> why????
<Kilos> fired from what or where inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: you messed with default settings
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: Settings | Configure Quassel | Input Widget | Tab Completion
<Kilos> i didnt touch them here
<Kilos> maybe from the backup from unity
<inetpro> change it and have it your way
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro it be kiff now
<Kilos> gracias amigo
<inetpro> np 
<Kilos> i thought it was a "lets ignore kilos" night
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> even went and said hi to maaz to see if i was still connected
<psydroid> haha
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<magtie> Hi Everyone
<Kilos> magtie: they dont say anything unless you name each one individually the bunch of lurkers
<magtie> thats OK
<Kilos> nee man
<magtie> I often say nothing
<Kilos> its rude
<magedroid> Evening all
<Kilos> hi magedroid 
<magedroid> Quass3l on the fritz
<magedroid> Quassel even
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magtie: ons groot mense moet die kinders mooi leer
<magtie> O gonnas - dis hoekom ek stil is
<magedroid> Kilos you want any bet it is that routet i had to restart
<magedroid> Lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> many many years since i heard O gonnas
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> your router giving probs magedroid 
<Kilos> or your core
<inetpro> did you guys see the news about the bridge that collapsed on the R65 between Lothair and Ermelo due to heavy rains?
<magedroid> Think is the router, i keep getting connection refused, think the firewall on the router is to blame
<magedroid> Yes inetpro and the train one further down the coast
<inetpro> unbelievable
<Kilos> ya in toti
<Kilos> i rode that train for a year to work and back
<inetpro> wow
<Kilos> and we had 15mm
<magedroid> Only goods trains now i think
<magedroid> On that routw
<magedroid> Route
 * inetpro 's brother lives in that area of Lothair
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wheres lothar
<Kilos> lothair
<inetpro> says if you traveling from Ermelo to Lothair you wouldn't see that gaping hole 
<Kilos> inetpro: ^^
<Kilos> oh sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: Mpumalanga
<inetpro> towards Swaziland
<Kilos> wes transvaal
<magedroid> That is hectic inetpro
<smile> Kilos: "good ty smileand you?" <- fine too :p just a little bit busy ;)
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> my tab complete needed adjusting smile 
<Kilos> the pro first fired me then fixed it
<inetpro> lol
<smile> I see :p
<Kilos> kde is lotsa extra work
<smile> that's why I wasn't pinged :o
<Kilos> ya sorry
<Kilos> ask magedroid about the screensaver episode
<inetpro> image of that road collapse http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-nEbszl01go0/UMdTN6POwBI/AAAAAAAAlUI/cZWwgTjPkzE/s400/img24.jpg
<Kilos> we saw on tv
<Kilos> serios wash away
<Kilos> superfly: you working or what?
<magedroid> he has been busy with openlp lately
<Kilos> i thought the upgrade was published last weekend
<magedroid> The channel has been very active lately
<Kilos> openlp channel?
<magedroid> Yup
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> kde is not lotsa extra work
<inetpro> not that I'm aware of
<Kilos> magedroid: tell about screen savers
<superfly> what? where? oh. yes.
<magedroid> Lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he woke up\
<inetpro> he did?
<magedroid> The screen savers were not installed by default, i thought is was broken, lol
<Kilos> lol me too
<inetpro> magedroid: what do you need screensavers for?
<magedroid> So ppl coming into shop realisemthe pcs are on
<Kilos> because the fly said its good to look after your screen
<inetpro> a black screen is really all you need by default
<Kilos> no man black screen looks like pc is off
<inetpro> Kilos: that is how it should be
<magedroid> Indeed and my screens power off so confuses ppl 
<Kilos> and some of the screensavers in all the ubuntus are beautiful
<inetpro> waste of resources
<magedroid> Keep asking to switch them on
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> obviously you can install your own fancy screensavers as many as you want
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<inetpro> but by default the minimum is 100% correct for 99% of cases
<Kilos> wastes no resources
<inetpro> go do the math!
<smile> http://webwereld.nl/nieuws/112743/het-dramatische-einde-van-de-e-reader-is-in-zicht.html :o
<Kilos> if screensaver is on then no one using the pc
<Kilos> what math inetpro ?
<Symmetria> Physical interface: ae2, Enabled, Physical link is Up
<Symmetria>   Interface index: 168, SNMP ifIndex: 0
<Symmetria>   Link-level type: Ethernet, MTU: 1514, Speed: 200Gbps, BPDU Error: None,
<Symmetria> wheeeeeee
<Symmetria> got that working now
<smile> byeee! :D
<inetpro> Kilos: fancy screensaver by default vs minimal black screen
<magedroid> Yeah just was no aware that all
<inetpro> Kilos: power saving
<Kilos> yes inetpro but use of resources means nothing if pc is idle
<Kilos> ai
<smile> good night! :)
<inetpro> screensavers require lots of power and processing
<Kilos> night smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> good night smile
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lol
<magedroid> Speedy.
<Kilos> tv uses more power than screensavers
<inetpro> Kilos: there are more PCs than TVs
<inetpro> just about every office worker has one or more PCs
<Kilos> so we gotta kill screensavers so more peeps can watch tv?
<inetpro> the modern PC is the TV
<Kilos> with uncapped ya
<Kilos> and decent connection
<Kilos> im sure some adsls cant do tv
<inetpro> Kilos: do you think for one moment that peeps switch off their PC when they go home in teh evening or on weekends?
<inetpro> the*
<Kilos> oh you mean the work pcs
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> like you and nuvolari 
<Kilos> i dont think that far
<magedroid> Man this irk some
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> wb magedroid 
<inetpro> default should be black, end of story!
<Kilos> so inetpro if you watching tv or playing with the kids how do you know when we need you
<magedroid> If they are defaults then that is not the problem, but they are not
<inetpro> Kilos: you can wait
<magedroid> Lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i can hear it
<Kilos> laat daai ou dom donner wag
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> oh i wanna try something i just saw here on quassel
<Kilos> did it work inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: what?
<Kilos> -*- Kilos sending CTCP-PING request to inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> received a reply in 1 sec
<Kilos> because i see it can be done here in quassel man
<Kilos> xchat you gotta go pm
<inetpro> Kilos: what did it tell you?
<Kilos> * Received CTCP-PING answer from inetpro with 1 seconds round trip time
<Kilos> didnt you even see it happen
<Kilos> whew and im old
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<inetpro> it worked but I'm just wondering why you would want to use that
<inetpro> 11/12 21:39:27 * Received CTCP-PING request by Kilos!~quassel@8ta-151-23-163.telkomadsl.co.za
<inetpro> Kilos: try again
<Kilos> well do it to me so i can see if the screen shakes or something
<inetpro> Kilos: did you do it?
<Kilos> oh my it sent to 3 peeps
<magedroid> Lol
<Kilos> ya yours didnt answer
<inetpro> hah, gotcha
<Kilos> but drubins and Wraz s did
<Kilos> swine
<Kilos> made lekker music here though
 * inetpro added an ignore rule
<Kilos> grrr
<magedroid> Blocked the ping? Or just ignore Kilos?
<Kilos> i gonna find me a hacker and let him modify a msn nudge for irc
<inetpro> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/1/wiki/FAQ#How-do-I-ignore-CTCP-requests
<Kilos> why did you add the ignore thing if you dont even see one come in?????
<inetpro> Kilos: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_flood
<magedroid> I remember that used to happen a lot
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> by sending too many
<Kilos> i sent one to try wake you up
<magedroid> Used to flood the channel
<Kilos> one ping does no damage
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm awake
<Kilos> you sure??
<Kilos> if i can make another hour i can do an update/upgrade here on kubuntu
<nlsthzn> g night
<magedroid> Night nlsthzn
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<magedroid> You mean stay awake Kilos?
<inetpro> Kilos: I be waiting with you to test me new 2+1 bundle
<magedroid> Lol the night owls
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro is very happy that it's working here
<Kilos> 8ta rocks
<inetpro> interwebs at  less than 3c per MB rocks
<inetpro> not that R149 for the 2+1 is less than 3c per MB
<inetpro> but I should get there with the 60+60 option
<Kilos> how much is the 2 + 1
<inetpro> Kilos: R149
<Kilos> per meg man
<Kilos> ai ek sukkel
<inetpro> Kilos: 149 / 2000 = 7.45c
<magedroid> inetpro is the 8ta network or roaming?
<Kilos> im the one that told you to go 8ta months ago
<Kilos> both magedroid 
<inetpro> Kilos: 149 / 3000 = 4.9c
<Kilos> if no 8ta close they use mtn
<inetpro> magedroid: sadly only on the 8ta network
<Kilos> 4.9 is good
<magedroid> No mtn close here either only edge speed at best
<magedroid> Vodacom the only one with 3g/hsdpa
<inetpro> Kilos: but then you got to use the night owl bytes
<Kilos> i found a paper where id written down costs when i first tried the internet R2 per meg on small bundles
<Kilos> aw that sucks magedroid 
<Kilos> fone 8ta and ask whats the chances of a upgrade
 * inetpro hates MTN for keeping the price so high
<inetpro> when I get those calls from MTN reps I immediately tell them I'm not interested
<magedroid> I am up late tonight getting company financials ready for bank
<magedroid> So will keep you guys company
<inetpro> those prepaid rates should come down significantly across the board
<magedroid> They have to hit bottom sooner or later
 * magedroid listens to toy soldiers nelle the elephant
<Kilos> this is tough on ballies
<inetpro> I don't mind them making a bit of money if service was good but exploitation combined with bad service is no good in my books
<Kilos> almost swallowed the screen here
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<inetpro> Kilos: do something
<inetpro> Kilos: like, learn how to use vim
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos is sleeping?
<Kilos> lol too tired to think such serious stuff
<Kilos> 19 mins to go
<inetpro> vimtutor is not serious stuff
<Kilos> for me it is man
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> and head to busy trying to fix scrap drives
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried it?
<Kilos> vimtutor?
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> you forget
<Kilos> hello world
<inetpro> I forget what?
<Kilos> or was that python
<inetpro> that must have been python
<Kilos> you had to help me get it going dodo
<inetpro> yes but you never followed through
<Kilos> you need to use vim  to work python
<inetpro> IIRC
<Kilos> well i got busy
<inetpro> well you where still young at that stage
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> yeah
<magedroid> Hah
<Kilos> actually had more time and less headaches because i didnt have to be active
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> could sit and think and other times just sit
<Kilos> inetpro: what you wanna get with your +1
<inetpro> Kilos: for now, just todays updates
<Kilos> i was tempted to get 12.04 server
<Kilos> but dunno how to get the 32bit with wget
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> you have to go change one button to change from 64 bit
<inetpro> why do you want 12.04 server?
<Kilos> i wanted to make one pc here a server but cant member why
<Kilos> and i have lotsa 12.04 packages
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> 3.7 gig already
<inetpro> Kilos: you do realise that it's just cli?
<Kilos> so can install update/upgrade for under 40 meg data
<Kilos> you guys works them remotely
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> from pc with gui
<inetpro> nee man
<inetpro> Kilos: WAYTTD?
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> forgopt
<Kilos> forgot too
<inetpro> well in that case just wget -S -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso
<magedroid> We  were discussing something like that one day Kilos
<Kilos> not if im not gonna be able to run it from here
<Kilos> then i would rather get 12.10 going
<magedroid> You said you did not have enough space for all the screens so suggested going headless
<Kilos> cant do everything from cli
<magedroid> You can, as fas  i know
<magedroid> Far even
<Kilos> me i mean
<magedroid> Ahh well that is just practice
<Kilos> its more to remeber
<Kilos> no drag and drop
<Kilos> i like drag and drop
<magedroid> Mm it is but certain things i find easier
<Kilos> no paths to work out
<inetpro> Kilos: or locally at: http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release//precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso
<magedroid> Then you could run squid
<magedroid> Now that would be cool
<Kilos> lemme first finish with these drives then i can think about other things again
<inetpro> Kilos: don't even think about installing a gui on a server!
<Kilos> inetpro: if i can do it remote from this one that would be cool
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> but the iptables thing
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> well just take testdisk
<Kilos> you need to see its little window to set it up
<magedroid> Kilos i seriously think that once you get used the cli you won't go back
<magedroid> That little windows would still come up for testdisk
<inetpro> you can cli to the other machine anyway, without needing the server first
<magedroid> Perhaps we could run a class on remote admin in #linux-studies sometime?
<Kilos> ya but i need to do the iptables stuff without nm functions
<Kilos> oh and i see in the mails they want each loco to run classrooms
 * inetpro running updates
<magedroid> Do we call it #ubuntu-za-classroom?
<Kilos> mine running too
<Kilos> only 16 meg
<Kilos> why i got this stuff
<Kilos> mysql-client-core-5.5 mysql-common
<Kilos>   mysql-server-core-5.5
<Kilos> that was quike fetched 16m already
<magedroid> Are you running something that needs a database Kklps?
<magedroid> Kilos^
<Kilos> Fetched 16.0 MB in 57s (279 kB/s) 
<magedroid> Nice
<Kilos> i dunno magedroid 
<magedroid> What programs do you have?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> but i did that backup from unity to this kde
<inetpro> Fetched 18,1 MB in 2min 20s (129 kB/s) 
<inetpro> Kilos: you win
<magedroid> Mysql is for databases
<magedroid> Lol
<Kilos> so it most likely sees what unity wants too
<Kilos> wow my 8ta zooms hey
<Kilos> why is yours so slow
<Kilos> i dunno what uses that magedroid 
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess they don't like me
<inetpro> my towers bit far away
<Kilos> signal strength
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> mine doesnt show full
<Kilos> one bar less
<inetpro> the lady at Telkom almost didn't even want to sign me up
<Kilos> i think its in the tower software
<inetpro> said I just have 70% signal or such
<Kilos> why?
<magedroid> Maybe number of ppl on that tower
<Kilos> ya you got it magedroid 
<inetpro> could be, but I'm relatively happy
<inetpro> quite stable while speeds do vary from time to time
<inetpro> sometimes it really flies
<Kilos> lol i used to take 10 mins to get a 4 meg song
<Kilos> so now we can go sleep hey?
<Kilos> ty for the company you two
<Kilos> sleep tight. see ya morrow
<inetpro> Kilos: remember tm
<Kilos> inetpro: go sleep
<inetpro> tomorrow is 121212
<Kilos> tm?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> or 121212121212
<inetpro> at 12:12:12
<magedroid> Good night y'all
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> night
<inetpro> good night
<Wraz> k
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-12
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> eek down to 30 again
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn>  still cannot get through to the core from the internet, got some work to do
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how do things just break like that
<Kilos> it was working fine
<magespawn> not too sure, everything seems to be working right from my side
<Kilos> you got gufw?
<magespawn> what is that?
<TaraLS> Hi all
<TaraLS> I got a message from the guy who was gonna donate le PC to me.
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s2A4nAB1ek
 * Squirm looks around
<TaraLS> Is that good? I mean, I THINK it's good, but wanted to confirm.
<Squirm> any donation is good
<Squirm> but it's faster than my pc :P
<Squirm> except I have more hdd space and a slightly better graphics card
<TaraLS> Well, I don't really play games aside from stupid little flash games from time to time, so
<TaraLS> And yes - any donation is very good. :)
<TaraLS> superfly:  ?
<TaraLS> Kilos:  ?
<Squirm> so then it's not a bad machine
<Kilos> yo TaraLS 
<Kilos> magespawn: its a firewall
<Squirm> the gui for Ubuntu Firewall
<magespawn> TaraLS: looks good, and you can always test your drives and add them is they are okay
<TaraLS> :D
<Kilos> looks good TaraLS 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<superfly> TaraLS: that's a very decent machine
<superfly> I have a similar PC at home and that is my main "workhorse" PC
<magespawn> yes i have a firewall up and running 
<TaraLS> Yay, awesome. Thanks everyone. Now I go back to sweltering, woohoooooo. 
<TaraLS> <3
<Kilos> <3
<Kilos> hiya superfly you got meds today
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> but nothing has changed there
 * magespawn is suspicious of cell provider
<superfly> Kilos: ya
 * magespawn goes to check dyn dns
<magespawn> you sick superfly?
<magespawn> looks like it was the dyn dns, did not update properly yesterday
<Kilos> aw that sucks magespawn 
<Kilos> he isnt sick just got irritating probs same as tara too
<Kilos> allergic to pollens
<Kilos> and asthma
<Squirm> looks at what my cousin plays with for a living
<Squirm> http://www.redorbit.com/media/uploads/2012/05/tech-051712-003-617x416.jpg
<Kilos> hayfever
<Squirm> well, ok, he's studying. but he has to work with that for a project
<Kilos> whats that thing Squirm 
<Squirm> Husky a200
<Squirm> remote controlled ATV
<Kilos> i dunno what that is or does
<Squirm> it's a big remote controlled car :P
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> but you're able to make modifications to it
<Kilos> what does it do?
<Kilos> aw magespawn and you stuck on vc
<magespawn> nah Kilos just did a maual dyn dns update and all is well again.
<magespawn> manual even
<Kilos> oh well thats good
<Kilos> oh you cable there
<magespawn> yes but did check through the cell connection
<Kilos> ah ok
<magespawn> bbl got to go out for awhile
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hallo 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning K
<Squirm> stupid utf-16 encoded file :/
<nlsthzn> +1, stupid file >:(
<nlsthzn> what are we talking about?
<Squirm> I have a utf-16 encoded file I want to open in python, modify it, then save it again
<superfly> Squirm: so what's the problem?
<nlsthzn> the file is utf-16
 * nlsthzn has no idea and is searching for his windows cd in shame
<superfly> nlsthzn: like I said, what's the problem?
<nlsthzn> how are you superfly ?
<superfly> nlsthzn: tired, sick, but otherwise fine thanks. How are you?
<superfly> nlsthzn: has the cooler part of summer settled in yet?
<nlsthzn> brilliant weather... highs of only 26-27 and dropped to 22-23 on a cold day like today :) - nights re chilly dropping below 20... brrrr...
<nlsthzn> and I am serious, we get cold :/
<nlsthzn> hope you get well soon then superfly!!!
<superfly> me too
<Squirm> superfly: I don't really know. I seem to need to convert it back to ascii, find the text I'm looking for, then convert it back to utf16
<superfly> stupid bronchitis which gave me asthma and recurring chest infections
<Squirm> the problem comes in converting it to ascii
<superfly> Squirm: why do you need to convert it to ascii?
<superfly> utf16's base chars should "match" ascii
<Squirm> when I do a simple read on the file, my list spits out lines like the following
<Squirm> \x001\x003\x000\x002\x00=\x00P\x00a\x00s\x00s\x00w\x00o\x00r\x00d\x00 \x00t\x00e\x00s\x00t\x00 \x00s\x00t\x00r\x00i\x00n\x00g\x00
<superfly> Squirm: yes, because it is utf16 and it is displaying the raw bytes
<superfly> Squirm: I think what you *actually* want to do is convert it to unicode, if anything
<superfly> Squirm: do you understand how encodings work?
<Squirm> it's new to me
<superfly> Squirm: ah, so I gathered
<superfly> Squirm: do you know how ascii works?
<Squirm> I udnerstand that each character has an ascii code associated with it
<Squirm> understand*
<superfly> ascii is an encoding
<superfly> a particular byte represents each character
<superfly> BUT ascii only has the range 0-127 (aka 128 bytes)
<superfly> (and no, not 256, that's extended ascii)
<superfly> utf8 is built on ascii, but extends further
<superfly> both ascii and utf use a single byte to store a single character
<superfly> utf16, however, uses *two* bytes to store a single character
<Squirm> ok
<superfly> which is why converting it to ascii is both erroneous, and useless
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> what if I had to convert the string I wanted to search for into utf16 first?
<superfly> yes
<Squirm> superfly: http://slexy.org/view/s2c8eSah2Y
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<superfly> hi barrydk
<Squirm> it's a little messy. but it gets neater when I fix my issues :P
<superfly> Squirm: do you know what "decode" does?
<Squirm> converts it into ascii?
<superfly> no
<superfly> I told you, ascii is an encoding
<superfly> if you wanted something in ascii, you'd have to ENcode it
<Squirm> ok
<superfly> Squirm: is the "book" file actually in utf16, or is it in cp1252 ?
<Squirm> it's the config file for the application that is encoded
<superfly> (additionally, comparing a string to unicode is a little silly, you should rather compare unicode to unicode)
<Squirm> but I'm not sure exactly
<superfly> Squirm: use chardet if you don't know
<Squirm> >>> chardet.detect("main.cfg")
<Squirm> {'confidence': 1.0, 'encoding': 'ascii'}
<Squirm> I think I ran it wrong
<Squirm> I see an example
<Squirm> 1sec
<Squirm> superfly: {'confidence': 1.0, 'encoding': 'UTF-16LE'}
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> superfly: ok, so decode will decode into unicode
<Squirm> well, back to unicode
<Squirm> and if I use unicode("string") it will decode ascii into unicode
<Squirm> so I try and run a decode on a line(after I've stripped the \n)
<Squirm>     return codecs.utf_16_le_decode(input, errors, True)
<Squirm> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf16' codec can't decode byte 0x00 in position 48: truncated data
<superfly> Squirm: don't truncate the \n before decoding
<superfly> do you en/de-coding, and THEN strip unnecessary characters
<superfly> Squirm: you're forgetting that UTF16 uses TWO bytes to represent a character, not one
<Squirm> but surely the \n is just a part of the text file?
<Squirm> so I took out the rstrip
<Squirm> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf16' codec can't decode byte 0x0a in position 34: truncated data
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> superfly: would an = throw it off?
<superfly> Squirm: eh?
<Squirm> it parses the first line, which is "#Main Settings" but it fails on line 2
<Squirm> \x00B\x00o\x00o\x00k\x00N\x00a\x00m\x00e\x00=\x00T\x00h\x00e\x00 \x00L\x00o\x00n\x00g\x00 \x00E\x00a\x00r\x00t\x00h\x00\r\x00\n
<Squirm> the '=' doesn't seem to be encoded?
<Squirm> the line in the config file reads:
<Squirm> BookName=Test Book
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> BookName=The Long Earth
<superfly> Squirm: if you open the file in a text editor, do you see physical "\", "x", "0", "0" and "B" characters?
<Squirm> nope, I see ascii characters
<Squirm> it looks like a plain text file to me
<superfly> Squirm: hrm, probably because your text editor is realising it is UTF16, and displaying it correctly
<Squirm> not knowing much about encoding, but it looks like the line is comprised of
<superfly> heh
<superfly> \x00B = B
<Squirm> \x00B\x00o\x00o\x00k\x00N\x00a\x00m\x00e\x00 - Being encoded, the "=" not being encoded then "\x00T\x00h\x00e\x00 \x00L\x00o\x00n\x00g\x00 \x00E\x00a\x00r\x00t\x00h\x00\r\x00\n" beging encoded
<superfly> first char is \0, second char is B
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> i see it now
<Squirm> but then why is it failing on the 2nd line and not the first
<Squirm> opening the cfg file in pluma(like gedit)
<Squirm> these are the first 3 lines
<Squirm> # Main Settings
<Squirm> BookName=The Long Earth
<Squirm> BookInfo=The Long Earth by Terry Pratchett / Stephen Baxter
<Squirm> I've tried running the application with the config file in what I'd call "plain text", which I guess is ascii encoded
<Squirm> and it never worked
<Kilos> hey Jabberwocky 
<Jabberwocky> good afternoon Kilos, how is things?
<Kilos> long time no see
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Jabberwocky> yeah I was gone for quite some time
<Jabberwocky> I can't complain :)
<Kilos> you back in time though. monthly meeting on monday and reapp on tuesday
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<Kilos> where you been?
<Jabberwocky> moving around, I don't have any mobile internet :(
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh my peer got the flies
<Kilos> wb superfly mrs_fly 
<Kilos> and warthe lurker
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Wraz, 
<Squirm> superfly: got it sorted
<Squirm> thanks
<superfly> Squirm: can I see your final solution?
<Squirm> superfly: http://slexy.org/view/s20NuNrM76
<Squirm> It's just so I don't have to edit the config file everytime I want to compile a new book. because fields are repeated a few times. Also means I could modify it to read a csv file, if I wanted to do a batch compile
<Squirm> I forgot it was 12/12/12 today
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> Squirm your paste expired, on purpose?
<Kilos> hehe he dont want others to have life easy
<magespawn> i like to have a look at what other people do, to learn, if they do not mind
<superfly> magespawn: all my code is open-sourced
<magespawn> i thought that was Squirm who pasted it
<superfly> I have a section on my blog with code snippets and the like
<magespawn> have had a look ty superfly
<superfly> http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/programs I think
<Kilos> what does the execute disable bit do in bios guys
<Kilos> this pc of ians has very sick bios
<Kilos> keeps changing itself
<Kilos> date/time/boot options etc
<magespawn> get the update from manufacturers site Kilos
<magespawn> maybe check the battery
<Kilos> i cant get the pc to boot even from anything but ubcd magespawn 
<Kilos> and scared to go the flash route unless i got help
<Kilos> mb's arent cheap
<Kilos> i have my battery in there. but once power is in battery should make no diffs methinks hey?
<Kilos> sometimes it keeps saying cmos settings wrong and one cant save the changes you make permanently
<Kilos> keeps going back to cmos settings wrong
<magespawn> maybe the board is faulty then 
<Kilos> eek
<magespawn> do not switch it off lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i change date and time and other stuff and it reboots back to same place
<Kilos> even had battery out for a week
<superfly> either the eeprom is messed, or the battery is dead
<Kilos> ubcd can erase bios i see but bang to do that till i got new bios upgrade and know how to install it
<superfly> Kilos: I try not to mess with computer hardware, so you know better than me.
<Kilos> this is deeper than i am confortable playing with superfly 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but must find a way to fix it
<Kilos> pc crashed same time as the 2 TB drive
<Kilos> they corrupted each other seems like
<Kilos> cmos checksum bad. thats what it says
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> eish inetpro jy was still vandag
<magespawn> if the chip is gone there is not much you can do
<Kilos> ya they not plugins like the old pcs
<Kilos> sigh
 * nlsthzn tests a new IRC client for Windows...
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry oom
<Kilos> vir wat boet?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: quassel works perfectly for Windows
<Kilos> eeek
<inetpro> Kilos: jy sê ek was te stil
<Kilos> o ok. jy is vergewe
<inetpro> dankie oom
<Kilos> en nie met gif nie
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> is jy ok inetpro 
<nlsthzn> inetpro, yup I am aware but I preffer xchat (and in this case I am using the free version hexchat)
<Kilos> net besig?
<inetpro> sharp, dankie
<inetpro> yebo yes
<nlsthzn> now I need to get the spell checker working :/
<nlsthzn> or spell badly \o/
<Kilos> nlsthzn, how come you gotta pay for xchat now
<Kilos> tara got it free for her winsucks
<nlsthzn> windows version
<nlsthzn> only free for 30 days
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> for xp
<nlsthzn> then cost $20
 * inetpro wbb
<nlsthzn> there is a version based on an older build of xchat that is also free called xchat2
<Kilos> no man and ian had it on xp as well
<nlsthzn> but afaik hexchat is more up to date
<Kilos> did you look at this one
<Kilos> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<Kilos> i think thats the link i gave ian and atar
<nlsthzn> yup, xchat2
<Kilos> oh
<nlsthzn> I only read about it a few minutes ago...
<Kilos> eek
<nlsthzn> I am happy with hexchat (same thing :P)
<Kilos> ians had it for years
<Kilos> well thats all that counts hey
<nlsthzn> sure... initially xchat was also free as in beer
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Sup
<Kilos> same old
<Kilos> wassup smileyborg?
<Kilos> she dont come here anymore
<nlsthzn> good night all
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<smile> hi :)
<smile> good night :p
<smile> slaapwel! :)
<inetpro> goeienag ou grootte
<smile> dankie :p
<Symmetria> hrm
 * Symmetria eyes the myadsl article on tenet's new ceo
<inetpro> Symmetria: and?
<Symmetria> inetpro read my comment on there and tell me what impression it conveys to you
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/491295-Tenet-appointes-Duncan-Greaves-as-new-CEO
<Symmetria> though the latest comment is the funniest fucking shit I ever read
<inetpro> by elvis presley? :-)
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> that was hilarious 
 * inetpro tries to remember usenet
<inetpro> that was ages ago
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-13
 * Kilos looks for worms
<Kilos> morning all
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Hows it at your side kilos
<Kilos> ok ty and there
<Kilos> have you got your server going?
<barrydk> no new complains
<nlsthzn> morning all
<barrydk> morning
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> @uncle Kilos ... installed xchat2, more like the normal xchat than hexchat, thanks for the tip
<Kilos> good to have you back every day laddy
<Kilos> glad to help nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> well I am on leave for another week so I will be around for a few more days 
<Kilos> cant you sneak peak from work anymore nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> I can ... but I think it is time I push harder at work and get out of this silly rut I am in :p
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> but I will always be in and out and about :p
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> I feel drunk :/ It's like the world is spinning slowly
<Kilos> hi Squirm  have you had blood pressure checked
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> I think it's just a very weird hangover
<Kilos> eeek
<Squirm> unless my body somehow hasn't gotten rid of the alcohol, I was asleep by 10 and it wasn't even much
<Kilos> that stuff is poison lad
<Squirm> yep
<Tonberry> ohi
<Squirm> hello Tonberry 
<superfly> Good evening everyone.
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Are you ok Raoul" 6 minutes and 21 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: oom, you worry too much.
<Kilos> one must worry about friends
<superfly> Alrighty, gotta go, see you later...
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> Môre inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Jabberwocky 
<Kilos> voda just smsed me and said pay R999 up front and get 1 Gig data per month for a year 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> now they even wanna make money off the interest on other peeps money
<Kilos> swines
<Tonberry> everyone does that
<Kilos> maybe inna way but look at the 8ta offer
<Kilos> i use the 8ta 2+1 and make it last 2 months
 * Tonberry just got the sms as well
<Tonberry> well 8ta lacks coverage in most places
<Kilos> i think their offer is 60 + 60 for 1.2k
<Tonberry> 1.8
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> but big diffs
<Tonberry> 60+60 is my internet for the next year
<Tonberry> but i can basically only use it in stellenbosch
<Kilos> 8ta should work anywhere there is mtn available
<Tonberry> not the cheap bundles
<Kilos> eish
<Tonberry> 60+60 is only allowed on their own towers
<Tonberry> fine print
<Tonberry> very very fine
<Kilos> 2+1 is R146
<Kilos> they say R149 but deduct R146 everytime
<Tonberry> only deducted 1797 for the 1800 as well
<Kilos> Tonberry, you can call them and hear about when they gonna be upgrading in your area
<Tonberry> well i live in stellenbosch so its not that big a deal
<Kilos> they just install their stuff wherever there is a mtn tower
<Tonberry> just a pain when traveling
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hii!
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<hubx> hi Kilos :)
<Vince-0> trying out Ingress
<Vince-0> during work lol
<barrydk> is she ok Vince
<Vince-0> ha
<Vince-0> Ingress the Google AR game
<Vince-0> trying to find Resistance faction in Durban
 * nlsthzn hasnt gotten an invite yet :/
<nlsthzn> then again I don't think it works in the UAE
<inetpro> Good morning 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe he made it by 12 mins
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> hi drussell psyatw 
<drussell> Kilos: yo!
<Kilos> are you attending our reapp on tuesday night drussell 
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> our 8 pm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi drussell 
<psyatw> hi all
<mazal> Afternoon all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy?
<superfly> hi mazal
<mazal> Rustig dankie
<Symmetria> wow, ever had that feeling where you have had so much coffee you are almost high from the caffiene?
<mazal> Hehehe , yep
<Symmetria> :P I found good kenyan coffee beans for sale 
<Symmetria> and then used my coffee machine to good effect :P
<Symmetria> now Im trippin
<superfly> Symmetria: I drink too much coffee to be affected. Where did you buy the beans?
<Kilos> Symmetria, coffee shops or supermarkets?
<Kilos> thats why youre dog is hyperactive she steals half your coffee
<Squirm> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm felling better?
<Squirm> kind of
<Squirm> just been told I'm going out again :P
<Squirm> but I'm not keen tonight
<Kilos> ai
<Symmetria> superfly one of the tobaconists
<Symmetria> that sells coffee beans here
<Symmetria> superfly I thought I drank 2 much coffee as well but lol, this was some strong stuff
<Squirm> a tobacconist, selling coffee, now you're trippin. anyone else see a connection?
<Symmetria> squirm lol, a lot of tobacconists sell coffee
<Squirm> I still think I have a valid point :P
<Symmetria> lol, nicotine, caffiene, a tobacconist just needs to sell alchol as well and they will be selling all 3 of the legal addictive mainstream drugs :p
<Symmetria> alcohol I mean :p
<Squirm> I drink too much coffee
<Squirm> though I don't think it's addictive
<Squirm> neither is alcohol
<Symmetria> heh coffee is addictive, more physically than psychologically though
<Squirm> neither is hubbly, people make such a fuss about it
<Symmetria> drink a shitload of coffee every day for months, stop, and you'll find yourself getting blinding headaches for a few days 
<Symmetria> you can get pretty severe caffiene withdrawl
<Squirm> I'd say it's psychologically addictive :P Day doesn't start till coffee has been had
<Squirm> I know it's possible to get addicted to caffeine
<Symmetria> heh alcohol also gives physical withdrawl but by the time you have had enough that you're getting physical withdrawl from booze, your liver is probably already screwed anyway
<Squirm> I drink a lot of coffee and I'm not addicted
<Symmetria> (think dillerium tremors)
<Symmetria> squirm define a lot
<Symmetria> how many cups a day would you say you average
<Squirm> 3 or 4
<Symmetria> thats not a lot :)
<Squirm> hey, it's a lot compared to most people :P
<Symmetria> by the DSM IV if you're averaging more than 6 a day you're addicted :p
<Symmetria> squirm in this industry? 3 or 4 a day is nothing :)
<Squirm> [16:11:13] .:Squirm:. I drink a lot of coffee and I'm not addicted
<Squirm> I suppose
<Symmetria> squirm lol, there is an actual definition of addiction to caffiene 
<Symmetria> medically defined
<Squirm> it's just too much of a mission to make coffee
<Symmetria> and while its not measured in cups per day, it can be approximated at 6 cups a day
<Symmetria> (at which point, if you're averaging 6 cups a day, and you quit for 3 days, you're gonna get withdrawls)
<Squirm> yep
<Symmetria> infact, even at 4 cups a day, when last did you go for 3 days without any coffee?
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> good question
<Symmetria> :P try it, if you start getting really nasty headaches, then you're addicted :P
<Symmetria> because you're hitting withdrawl
<Squirm> it's not worth not drinking coffee ;)
<Symmetria> hahaha so what you're saying is, you dont know if you're addicted
<Symmetria> cause you're 2 psychologically addicted to test it :p
 * Symmetria laughs
 * Squirm mumbles to himself
<Symmetria> heh I cut back my coffee intake, down to an average of probably 5 cups a day
<Squirm> I can go a day without coffee
<Symmetria> from 15 :p
<Squirm> that is a fair amount of coffee
<Symmetria> squirm, I can probably go a day without a cigarette
<Symmetria> doesnt make me any less addicted :P
<Squirm> when I went on my RedHat course, they have a coffee machine
<Squirm> I milked it
<Squirm> :P
<Symmetria> just means that by the following day Im ready to kill someone for one
<Squirm> for 2 weeks I may have averaged 7 cups
<Squirm> actually, never made me feel great by the end
<Symmetria> lol, squirm I shamefully admit I am addicted enough to coffee that I went out and bought a proper coffee machine that does everything including grinding the beans and steaming the milk :P
<Squirm> Symmetria: that's not shameful
<Squirm> just means I'm coming to visit
<Squirm> one of the staff members here buys his beans from PE. supposedly the best place in SA
<Squirm> and that
<Squirm> is good coffee
<Squirm> though he has a seperate grinder
<Symmetria> squirm lol, I dunno, kinda hard to justify the amount of money I spent on that machine
<Symmetria> :p
<Squirm> and no steaming of the milk
<Squirm> Symmetria: you have to put it to good use
<Squirm> I'll see you in an hour
<Symmetria> squirm haha
<Squirm> wait, might be a little longer
<Squirm> you in cpt?
<Symmetria> no :P Im in EL
<Squirm> give or take 7 hours then
<Symmetria> haha if you're prepared to come 7 hours for coffee
<Symmetria> I dont give a shit if you only drink 3 sips a day
<Symmetria> you're an addict
<Symmetria> :p
<Squirm> oh shutup
<Symmetria> lol at one point my caffiene addiction was so bad I was drinking redbull for breakfast
<Symmetria> :p
<Squirm> my old boss
<Squirm> he only used to drink red bull
<Symmetria> though Im still known to do that on occasion when Im working 2 hard
<Squirm> red bull to start the day
<Squirm> a few during the day
<Squirm> red bull and vodka at night
<Symmetria> haha squirm I got very strange looks in tanzania last month when I went down to breakfast at the conference hotel and bought 3 redbulls for breakfast
<Symmetria> and drank them all to start the day
<Squirm> depends on the night before
<Symmetria> :P but in fairness I'd been preparing presentations till 3am before going to bed for 4 hours sleep before having to wake up and present the whole day
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> ordering red bull at breakfast just shows the shenanigans of the night before
<Squirm> finally
<Squirm> slow internet :/
 * superfly doesn't shenanig, makes life easier
<Kilos> whats shenanig superfly 
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<timkeller> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> i just seen 3d for the first time onna pc
<superfly> Kilos: the verb form of shenanigan :-P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats being naughty kinda hey?
<Kilos> kattekwaad
<Kilos> im installing Splinter Cell on other pc on 7
<Kilos> long time no gaimes here
<Kilos> games either
<Kilos> eek cannot locate the dvdrom
<Kilos> grrr
<magtie> Hi Kilos & Everyone
<Kilos> naand magtie 
<Kilos> lol you too fast
<magtie> yes,  dont want to be rude!
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> do you tweet as well magtie ?
<magtie> no
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> leave it for the twits
<magtie> not very social - dont like facebook
<Kilos> nor me 
<Kilos> pidgin and xchat
<magtie> Is there a xchat for android?
<magtie> just got my new cell
<Kilos> well have to hear from the android guys
<Kilos> i used jedirc on my old nokia but hard work onna fone
<magtie> true.  I will see about that sometime
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i go eat now
<nlsthzn> who what where when how
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> hi :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hoi :)
<smile> alles goed Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> ja dankie boetie en jy?
<mazal> Naand oom Kilos , smile 
<Kilos> naand mazal 
<smile> Kilos: ek ook! :D
<Kilos> mooi man
<mazal> Stil ne
<Kilos> baie
<Kilos> almal of siek of moeg
<mazal> Of op vakansie :)
<Kilos> o ja
<smile> :P
<smile> moeg ;)
<mazal> Smile you doen with exams yet ?
<mazal> done even
<smile> mazal: nee :p
<smile> eksamens eindig 18 Desember
<smile> :p
<smile> mazal: morgen het ek Engels :p
<mazal> 18 Desember eers , eina
<mazal> Maar dis darem nie meer ver nie
<Kilos> hmmm hit a hang
<Kilos> dont pull out second sata cable while power on
<smile> mazal: indeed! :D
<smile> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/what-a-year-in-linux-video-celebrates-successes :)
<mazal> Oom Kilos dit you unount it first ?
<mazal> unmount even
<Kilos> nope i just pulled the cable out
<Kilos> needed it for other cp
<mazal> If you unmounted it might have been fine
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> If you unmounted the drive before unplugging the cable
<Kilos> didnt know it was mounted even
<Kilos> its ians 500g with kubuntu on
<Kilos> i wont try it again anyway
<mazal> hehehe
<Kilos> was just too lazy to shutdown here first
<mazal> I know the feeling
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> see youall tomorrow
<smile> good night
<smile> good night everyone :D
<smile> :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-14
<Kilos> morning all
<superfly> Morning Kilos
 * superfly has a blog post to write
<superfly> Later.
<Kilos> k fly
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
 * superfly is at work now
<Kilos> have a good day superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, tell nuvolari WB stranger
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal nlsthzn 
<mazal> Hmmm , I didn't know this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/228881/why-debian-packages-in-archive-folder-get-deleted-automatically-in-ubuntu
<Kilos> good find. i also wondered why some packages downloaded again when i knew i had downloaded them before
<Kilos> just zeroed them with gedit
<mazal> I also wondered why some files seem to disappear :P
<mazal> But must it be zero like in the word zero , or the number 0 ?
<Kilos> 0
<mazal> Just changed mine as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its fine with uncapped peeps
<mazal> Don't want it to delete the files
<Kilos> the 3g peeps lose out
<nlsthzn> morning all
<mazal> Morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you mazal ?
<mazal> Good thanx and you ?
<Kilos> neelsie
<nlsthzn> oh I am fine... got to get off my backside, day getting shorter :p
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen Wraz 
<Maaz> Kilos: Wraz was last seen 2 days, 8 hours, 34 minutes and 13 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-12-11 14:27:27 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-12-12 04:39:32 PST
<Kilos> aw i missed him again
<Kilos> what timeline is PST
<Kilos> Maaz, define PST
<Maaz> Kilos: PST n 1: standard time in the 8th time zone west of Greenwich, reckoned at the 120th meridian west; used in far western states of the United States [syn: {Pacific Time}, {Pacific Standard Time}, {PST}], PST Pacific Standard Time [-0800] (TZ, PDT, USA)
<Kilos> ah another yank
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Yeah, I have to say I don't worry much about downloading anymore
<Kilos> lekker hey
<mazal> Biggest problem for me is the time it takes
<mazal> Ok guys I'm off to go to PTA
<mazal> Have a great day
<nlsthzn> oh yes now I remember why I rage quited windows a few weeks ago... it is a PITA to register when the auto one doens't want to and you have to phone in and then you realize today is Friday (Sunday UAE)... and you can
<nlsthzn> *can't
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<Kilos> ai nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> lol... not so bad... I can wait
<nlsthzn> I mean... I may wait... just spent two days setting up this system and installing stuff... not in the mood to do it again (so soon)
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Symmetria> heh as a matter of interest
<Symmetria> http://146.182.191.35/gengraph.php <=== the global routing table, how often things disappear outta it 
<Kilos> hi flody20183 
<flody20183> hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubunt-za
<flody20183> thx
<Kilos> oh its tim
<Kilos> you our tim or another one
<flody20183> ? tim from the list ?
<flody20183> if so then yes
<Kilos> oh not the one from here. hehe ok welcome
<Kilos> first time here flody20183 ?
<flody20183> yip, spotted the irc link on your early warning post so thought I would take a look
<Kilos> ah good. nice to have you here. lots of the list guys never get here
<Kilos> flody20183, tell us a bit about yourself
<Squirm> Symmetria: so I woke up this morning and told myself I'm not going to have coffee for 3 days as a test
<Squirm> well..
 * Squirm sips his coffee
<flody20183> hmm. in a nutshell I'm a JHB based developer / senior technical support person for an ISP. Main focus is perl, php and ruby/rails
<Kilos> hehe Squirm 
<Kilos> great flody20183 what ISP if i may ask
<flody20183> Internext
<flody20183> Based in Randburg
<Vince-0> Haai
<Squirm> hello flody20183, Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Friday whoot
<Kilos> there are a few guys from here in your area flody20183 
<Squirm> today is my last day at work till the 7th :)
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Kilos> hehe Squirm you gonna get back inna worse state
<Kilos> nice having school hols hey
<Squirm> school broke up on the 1st
<Squirm> but it's still better than most :)
<Kilos> yeah
 * Squirm needs faster internets
<Squirm> my TED talk keeps buffering
<Kilos> only one that doesnt is Symmetria 
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> come the 7th of January
<Squirm> we'll have a 16mbit line
<Squirm> 4*4mbit bonded
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> http://146.182.191.35/gengraph.php try that kilos
<Symmetria> I changed it, to do a true per second
<Symmetria> with no averaging 
<Symmetria> so it uses the raw 43k+ data points
<Kilos> eek looks like a prone porcupine
 * Squirm eyes Symmetria 
<Vince-0> nice graph! what does it show
<Symmetria> heh the number of prefix's being withdrawn every second outta the bgp table
<Vince-0> aah
<Vince-0> ISP speak
<Symmetria> heh, basically just how much churn there is in the bgp table
<Vince-0> uh, change in routing?
<Kilos> Symmetria, do some work for telkom too
<Kilos> speed them up some
<Symmetria> kilos not possible :p
<Kilos> especially the 3g side
<Kilos> aw
<Symmetria> vince yeah its basically changes in the routing table
<Symmetria> if you wanna see TOTAL changes in the routing table
<Symmetria> *hrm*
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Symmetria> heh this takes a while to generate :p
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for that mail
<Kilos> hiya inetpro anytime
<Kilos> you sposed to remind me
<inetpro> :-)
<Symmetria> Retrieving per second BGP change stats for period Thu Dec 13 22:18:15 2012 to Thu Dec 13 22:18:15 2012 (total 43200 data queries)
<Symmetria> Starting data query for peer 193.27.64.39....
<Symmetria> Data query for peer 193.27.64.39 completed in 18 seconds
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> thats not bad
<Symmetria> http://146.182.191.35/total.php
<Symmetria> 2400 queries a second
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<jrgns> Hi spawn
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> hi Kilos
<Squirm> http://dailychillout.net/do-you-know-how-old-is-she/
<Squirm> slightly off topic
<Squirm> :P
<magespawn> hi jrgns
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari WB stranger" 5 hours, 6 minutes and 56 seconds ago
<nuvolari> Kilos: middag oom :>
<nuvolari> oh? I've been gone?
<Squirm> hello nuvolari 
<Trixar_za> Hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> hello Squirm, Trixar_za 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I wonder if Mandela is still alive
 * Symmetria has doubts
<Squirm> 2 hours of work
<Squirm> then a month holiday
<Squirm> meh, 3 weeks
<Kilos> hey all you friends of google where do i get a link to actually see what the code in the mbr should be?
<Kilos> ive found a hex sector 0 editor but havent a clue what to put in sector 0
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> ah found one but its for winsucks
<Kilos> A8h E1h B9h D2h 00h 7Eh 00h 00h 00h 00h 00h 00h
<Kilos> google linux mbr boot code
<Kilos>  Maaz  google linux mbr boot code
<Maaz> Kilos: "UNIX / Linux: Copy Master Boot Record (MBR)" http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-copy-mbr/ :: "assembly - Write MBR Code - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/568359/write-mbr-code :: "GRUB Boot Manager MBR/Boot Sector" http://thestarman.pcministry.com/asm/mbr/GRUB.htm :: "Master boot record - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia"
<Maaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record :: "Master Boot Record - ArchWiki" https://wiki.archlinux…
<Kilos> looking at this tool http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MBRwizard
<Kilos> .exe
<Kilos> sigh
<tumbleweed> Kilos: have you seen the mbr package?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: apt show mbr
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.: The MBR is used in booting operating systems from the hard disk. It runs first, then transfers control to the operating system's loader which transfers control to the kernel.
<Kilos> nope tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> but most of thet ime, we have grub in the mbr
<Kilos> can one apt-get it?
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> did you do anything special to not have grub in the mbr?
<Kilos> i got no mbr so that needs fixing first
<tumbleweed> no
<tumbleweed> we normally install grub as the mbr
<Kilos> drive shows 2 TB unallocated but unable to write to it at all
<Kilos> no partition tools work
<tumbleweed> that's got nothing to do with MBRs
<tumbleweed> this is a new 2TB disk?
<Kilos> no old one that crashed when trying to install ubuntu ver and over
<tumbleweed> how are you accessing it now? from a live CD?
<Kilos> then found its the HD204UI firmware that marks those blocks as bad when other software tries to get in
<Kilos> yip from UBCD
<Kilos> bios sees it fine
<tumbleweed> can you pastebin /proc/partitions?
<Kilos> tried installing or parting with everything i got
<Kilos> how will i fing that?
<Kilos> find
<Kilos> if i use it as second drive pc hangs before booting
<Kilos> lemme try 12.04 live again
<Kilos> 3rd attempt 12.04 seems to be booting
<Kilos> first said no OS insert system disk twice
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> but that started the prob tumbleweed , it only accepted win7 once then nothing after that again
<Kilos> 12.04 struggling to get gowing
<Kilos> tumbleweed, http://slexy.org/view/s2dmxnuBzW
<Kilos> and gedit popped up a message with that saying it had changed
<Kilos> oh just twigged, you meant the mbr package in the repos?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yes
<tumbleweed> Kilos: ok, doesn't look like it can see a partition table on there at all
<tumbleweed> did you have anything of any value on that disk?
<Kilos> the drive wont letanything write to it
<Kilos> nope its one of ians hear to try be repaired
<tumbleweed> maybe the drive is totally dead?
<tumbleweed> that's my bet
<Kilos> it worked on 7 and when i tried 12.04 a few times then it crashed
<tumbleweed> run a full SMART test on it?
<tumbleweed> (smartmontools package)
<Kilos> must i mount it first before installing smartmontools
<tumbleweed> no
<Kilos> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt?
<Kilos> oh just install from live cd?
<tumbleweed> yeah, you can install packages while you are using the live CD
<tumbleweed> (until you run out of RAM)
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> ok i gotta take modem there
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> magespawn: ping
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> magespawn: we're heading up to KZN for a holiday/friend's wedding, and thought it might be nice to head up your way - know anywhere a family of 4 can spend a night or two for relatively little?
<magespawn> quite a few places in hluhluwe. both in and out of town
<magespawn> let me get some info for you
<magespawn> brb
<superfly> magespawn: no rush, it'll be in May/June next year
<Symmetria>  5:25PM  up 1569 days,  7:44, 1 user, load averages: 0.01, 0.02, 0.00
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> holy crap
 * Symmetria wonders if that box would ever boot again if it was powered off
<magespawn> okay superfly
<magespawn> Symmetria: only one way to tell
<magespawn> later all on my way
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Cantide> see ya magespawn 
<Cantide> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> Kilos, ubuntu meet at 17:30 on Monday? Aren't they usually later... like 19:00 usually?
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> sorry
<Cantide> i don't mind 17:30 :)
<Kilos> woke you up at least so you could wake me up
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> just asking because i thought it was a little unusual
<Cantide> besides, Monday is a holiday
<Cantide> so the time shouldn't be a problem :)
<Kilos> eveyone else is on their way home at that time
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> replied to that mail. hope it worked
<Kilos> dunno if i can reply to my own mail
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i haven't gotten one yet..
<Kilos> it came to me
<Kilos> is that wrong
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> from me to me
<Cantide> ?
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> :D
<Kilos> more eeek
<Kilos> no capitals there
<Kilos> typing here is so much easier. dont need to find the shift key
<Kilos> Cantide, you got it now
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Cantide> thanks~
 * nuvolari peeks in
<nuvolari> hello Cantide, oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Cantide> hi nuvolari :)
<nuvolari> skies, ek het vroër kom inloer en toe verdwyn ek weer :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maak net seker dat jy nie maandag of dinsdag verdwyn nie seun
<smile> hi :D
<smile> Maaz: It's cold outside. Where can I find a warm jacket? :p
<Maaz> smile: If you say so
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<inetpro> eish Kilos
 * inetpro didn't even see the error 
<Kilos> wat nou inetpro 
<Kilos> lol ya me too
<inetpro> jou mail 17:30
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> but i changed it now. you got that one too?
<Kilos> at least now everyone knows im only human
<Kilos> the list guys i mean
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<smile> inetpro: hi :D
<smile> :)
<smile> my exam today went great! it was english ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> good evening all
<smile> charl_: good evening :)
<smile> Kilos: the practice here helped me to finish that exam :P
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> im glad smile 
<smile> how did your day go Kilos ? :p
<charl_> hi smile !
<charl_> smile: how did the exams go?
<smile> very good :P
<smile> I'm sure I will have more than 50% :p
<charl_> nice
<charl_> well done
<Kilos> quiet smile 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> quiet charl_ 
<charl_> ah so
<Kilos> good otherwise ty and you ?
<smile> thanks charl_ :p
<smile> Kilos: nothing really important happened? :p
<Kilos> where smile ?
<smile> Kilos: in your life today :p
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<smile> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZQL22xOmUM :)
<smile> byeeee! :)
<charl_> hi psydroid 
<charl_> how's it going
<psydroid> hi charl_
<psydroid> I'm doing well, what about you?
<charl_> good good
<charl_> when you moving to poland?
<psydroid> after the holidays probably
<charl_> ah nice
<charl_> i'm off, ciao all
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-15
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> all 29 of which 8 show away
<magespawn> good morning ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn_droid> Morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro good morning to you
<inetpro> oh and good morning Kilos
<Kilos> how come you aint gone shopping
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> with what moneys?
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> beggars can't be choosers
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> as long as you got pap and some vleis all good
<inetpro> sure thing :-)
<Kilos> oh and hoenders
<Kilos> eggs are good too
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> what sup guys? wife in the shop so i actually have to work
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i'll chuckle if she reads what you just said
<Kilos> slaan hom tannie
<magespawn> i told her what i said
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> did you tell her i said hit him?
<Symmetria> man, I hope this school shooter burns in hell
<Kilos> sup?
<Squirm> almost braai time
<Squirm> then it's home to boring little Winterton
<Kilos> go safe Squirm 
<Kilos> you can go for a swim again
<Squirm> hmm?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> cremora
<Kilos> Maaz, cremora
<Maaz> It's not inside Twit. It's on TOP
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Squirm> you're not a proper coffee drinker if it's with Cremora
<Kilos> oh yes i am, just i dont need to drink it black to cast a shadow
<Kilos> cremora and milk make coffee lekker
<Squirm> milk, definitely.
<Squirm> Cremora, not so much
<Kilos> with both its lekker creamy
<Squirm> add some cream
<Squirm> ^^
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Squirm> bbl
<Squirm> catch you guys tomorrow
<Kilos> go well lad
<magespawn> Kilos very little happens in life the wife does not know about
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Symmetria: assuming there is a hell, he is a suicide
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<magespawn> hey Cantide
<magespawn> not Canholiday?
<Cantide> hhahaha
<Cantide> i wish :p
<Cantide> back at work since Monday -.-v
 * Cantide is kinda AFK now..
<Cantide> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36318710/P1010005.JPG what do you guys think of the lamp i'm building?
<Cantide> it's not running Ubuntu... not yet :p
<magespawn> Cantide I know you can get Ubuntu on just about anything, but this might be a bit if a an ask
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> i was just joking :p
<magespawn> mm me too
<magespawn> later all wife saystime to go home
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> see ya
<smile> hi :DD
<smile> Kerbero, oom Kilos , magespawn , inetpro and many others :DD
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi :DD
<smile>  19:10:12 up 2 days,  4:00,  0 users,  load average: 0.46, 0.26, 0.17 <- long uptime, for me ^^ :P
<Kilos> lol
<smile> and pc is being bored :p
<smile> core i7, lol xD
<Kilos> wow that sounds good
<Kilos> nice fast one
<smile> yeah :)
<smile> I would like to have even more sometimes :p
<smile> but a ssd + faster internet would definitely be better :)
<Kilos> oh well, lets be thankful for what we got
<Kilos> spend a day on a P2 and gprs mobile then youll be happy again
<magtie> Hi Kilos & Everyone
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<smile> yeaaah :DD
<smile> I know ;)
<smile> I know the shit that is called 3G :|
<smile> cat /proc/cpuinfo says Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 870  @ 2.93GHz
<smile> :)
<Kilos> lol 3g is fast compared to edge and gprs
<Kilos> thats a quad core?
<Kilos> or they even got more now
<Kilos> like xboxes
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> smile: uh?
<smile> yeah quad core :p
<smile> inetpro: i just said hi :)
<inetpro> ah :-)
<inetpro> good morning
<smile> you are the sunshine of my life, inetpro :p
<smile> byeee :p
<smile> xD
#ubuntu-za 2012-12-16
<Kilos> hi all
<inetpro> good mornings
<Cantide> hello hello '-'//
<Squirm> afternoon
<Cantide> :)
<magespawn> afternoon
<Kilos> hi inetpro magespawn Squirm Cantide 
<Squirm> afternoon Kilos 
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> I keep going AFK
<Cantide> then coming back
<Cantide> should be in and out for the next 30 minutes still
<Cantide> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36318710/P1010008.JPG the finished lamp :)
<Trixar_za> nuvolari: How did you ever get used to this
<Trixar_za> Dvorak is hard
<Trixar_za> :(
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> just installed an Audigy... and no sound..
<Cantide> used alsamixer, got sound out, need to test mic still
<Cantide> but now how can i get the sound settings icon in the systray/
<Cantide> no need actually, i can just run it from the dash if i ever need it... now why isn't my mic working..
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey charl_ :)
<Cantide> i almost greeted ChanServ haha
<charl_> yup happens :) first three letters are the same
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> Hoe gaat het?
<Cantide> >.<
<Squirm> meh. ran out of international bandwidth at home
 * Squirm loves an ssh tunnel
<superfly> Squirm: ran out of bandwidth? why don't you have untapped?
<Squirm> idk
<Squirm> cause they have things called AUP's
<charl_> Cantide: heel goed dank je, zelf?
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> I am well :)
<charl_> :)
<Cantide> I wanted to try some Dutch
<Cantide> not sure if i got it right :D
<charl_> perfectly :)
<Cantide> '-';;
<Cantide> now i'm eating dinner
<Cantide> so partially afk
<Kilos> hmm one hand typing and other in the pap
<Kilos> Maaz, supper please
<Maaz> Kilos: Go get it yourself!
<Kilos> swine bot
<Kilos> Maaz, supper please
<Maaz> Kilos Spaghetti bolognaise is ready to be served
<Kilos> yoohoo
<Cantide> hahha
 * Cantide high fives Maaz 
<Kilos> first gotta give one a hard time
<Kilos> Maaz, swine
<Maaz> If you call me names Kilos you will make you're own coffee and do your own googling!
<Kilos> Maaz, sorry
<Maaz> Kilos, no reason to be sorry
<magespawn> hey all just got back and on my out again
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi kilos.
<theblazehen> remember me ?
<Kilos> whew yeah from a while back hey?
<Kilos> where you been
<theblazehen> yeah. I've just been busy with exams and stuff. I've now moved to Arch though
<Cantide> how is Arch?
<Cantide> i almost moved to Arch about a year ago
<Kilos> you like it?
<Cantide> but i stuck it out with ubuntu and grew to like it again
<theblazehen> quite nice and not really difficult at all. I enjoy it alot
<Kilos> you gonne be here tomorrow evening at 19.30?
<theblazehen> +Cantide perhaps you should install it in a VM?\
<Kilos> monthly meeting
<theblazehen> yeah sure.
<Cantide> maybe i will try it on a spare HDD
<theblazehen> Good idea :)
<Cantide> i don't like trying things in VM
<Cantide> it's not the same..
<theblazehen> yeah me neither. 
<Cantide> Kilos, I will try :p
<theblazehen> Anyone wanna see my desktop ?
<Kilos> Cantide, dont try , do it
<Kilos> be here
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> i might go out to see the Hobbit
<Cantide> theblazehen, me me me '-';;
<Kilos> ya theblazehen link?
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/a/iwh1G
<theblazehen> What you think ?
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> thats ugly
<Cantide> very nice background :)
<theblazehen> :( why you say that Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Cantide thanks
<Kilos> im hooked on this kinda purple background
<theblazehen> link ?
<Kilos> and the gray kde one
<theblazehen> not sure which one...
<Cantide> theblazehen, looks good to me!
<Kilos> whew you gotta wait some i sukkel to get images somewhre
<Cantide> I would run that :)
<Cantide> theblazehen, do you have a link to your background? although i can only really use it if i run Arch lol
<theblazehen> +Cantide thanks. How does yours look?
<theblazehen> gimme a min
<Cantide> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36318710/Screenshot.png like so... but my desktop is usually clean - just got some stuff on there while i sort my HDDs out
<theblazehen> +cantide i dont have a link but I can upload a 1920x1080 or 1024x600 for you
<Kilos> how do i do this image thing Cantide 
<Kilos> to where
<theblazehen> +cantide http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lltzgnHi5F1qzib3wo1_400.jpg
<nlsthzn> *yawn*]
<Cantide> i took the pic of snow myself, too :)
<theblazehen> +Kilos try apt-get install scrot
<Cantide> Kilos, I'm using dropbox... maybe you can use tinypic?
<Cantide> oh..
<theblazehen> +Cantide nice pic
<Cantide> or that :p
<theblazehen> scrot will take SCReenshOT
<Cantide> theblazehen, 1920 x 1080 please :)
<Kilos> taking forever to get to imageshack
<Cantide> Ubuntu already has a screenshot app
<Cantide> which works nicely imho
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img842/1083/66851625.png
<Cantide> but the uploading.. yeah.. that's up to Kilos :p
<Kilos> messy
<theblazehen> +Cantide gimme a minute
<Squirm> hmm
 * Squirm puts xubuntu on his netbook
<Kerbero> i like lubuntu better for a netbook
<Squirm> yeah
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Squirm> not a fan of lxde
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/JteOA
<Cantide> also, be jealous of my lamp -> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/36318710/P1010008.JPG
<Squirm> so I'll try fxce first
<Squirm> don't really like it much either
<Squirm> but it's lighter than Mint
<Cantide> theblazehen, tyvm! saved on my desktop lol :p
<theblazehen> +Kilos not really much differences between all unity desktop hey?
<Kilos> yeah i got hooked on the background with 8.10
<Cantide> Kilos, your setup looks very vanilla :p
<theblazehen> +Cantide no problem
<Kilos> whats vanilla apart from flavouring
<Cantide> unchanged, standard
<nlsthzn> unity ftw ... my system is also stock at the moment (then again it is another fresh install)
<Kilos> oh ya i dont mess with things
<theblazehen> Kilos: why not?
<Kilos> on kde i got one workspace with a kiff background but forgot how i did it so other 9 are gray
<Cantide> mine is a fresh install + faenza icons
<Cantide> that's it... and a few apps of course
<Kilos> theblazehen, im scared i break things
<nlsthzn> +1 for faenza
<Kilos> this unity install has been very stable and reliable
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> also, the guy that created faenza is creating some icons for ubuntu now :)
<theblazehen> Kilos: dd if=/dev/sda of=external_hdd
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos , all
<Kilos> good ty nlsthzn and there
<Kilos> dont say always good
<Kilos> truth
<nlsthzn> sometimes good thanks
<nlsthzn> like now :p
<Kilos> you also get flu
<Kilos> arab flu
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> nlsthzn, yeah, i heard about that :) i bet 13.04 will look nice :)
<nlsthzn> yeah, about time
<Kilos> whew theblazehen im even more scared of dd commands
<Kilos> the fly says stay away from them
<theblazehen> yeah. mixed them up once when I tried to restore from backup :/
<Cantide> :\
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i use the one to zero a drive and the one to copy mbr to another drive
<theblazehen> ah. Ever use it for it's intended purpuse ... to Destroy Disk ?
<Squirm> I use it for writing ISO's to a flashdrive
<Squirm> along with indirectly using it to clone hdd's
<nlsthzn> I made my ubuntu iso 0kb when I got it the wrong way around :/
<Squirm> with Clonezilla
<Squirm> lol nlsthzn 
<theblazehen> +Squirm tried that once with an iso from remastersys. didn't wokr
<Squirm> I did that with my Rasbian
<Squirm> theblazehen: works well
<theblazehen> +Squirm how is the Pi ?
 * Squirm shrugs
<theblazehen> ok
<Squirm> haven't found much use for it
<theblazehen> ever think of xbmc ?
<Kerbero> xbmc is awesome on the pi
<Squirm> no need for it
<Kerbero> it supports CEC
<Squirm> yeah
<Kerbero> but it can't handle my media collection
<theblazehen> +Kerbero why not?
<Squirm> that's the only issue, it's slow
<Squirm> but I see they come with 512Mb of RAM now :/
<Squirm> I'm annoyed with that
<Kerbero> mine is 512
<Kerbero> but it has a hardware bug
<theblazehen> +Squirm TBH it's graphics is better than my netbook
<Kerbero> crash when it heats up
<theblazehen> +Kerbero Buy a small freezer
<Cantide> there is a board that supplements the Pi which interfaces with various things
<Kilos> wbb gotta go eat
<Cantide> so you can have it drive servos
<Cantide> or control something
<Cantide> which is really cool
<Cantide> i could put one in my lamp and have it connected to the internet so that i can control my lamp remotely! '-'
<Kerbero> nah the pi is overkill for that
<theblazehen> +cantide how about doing that with a video feed and let people on the internet turn it on and of
<theblazehen> f
<Kerbero> just use a avr+eth module
<Cantide> that would be fun :)
<Cantide> just need a pi, that board, a cam.. eh
<Kerbero> Cantide: http://www.jpmeijers.com/powermeter/
<Kerbero> i use an arduino for that
<Kerbero> also a bit overkill though
<Kerbero> a pic would've worked fine
<Cantide> very nice :)
<theblazehen> +Kerbero whats the cause for the daily electricity spike ?
<Kerbero> geyser on a timer
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> and whats up with weekly temperature
<Kerbero> you can see on the daily graph i turned my computer on at 13:30
<Kerbero> and the hourly dips are the fridge
<Kerbero> the temperature is normal as it is colder at night
 * theblazehen facepalms
<theblazehen> anyone hear about http://project-byzantium.org/
<theblazehen> ?
<Kerbero> urgh, i'm still full of glitter from last night
<theblazehen> +Kerbero what happened last night ?
<theblazehen>  /join #reddit
<nlsthzn> theblazehen: can never be to prepared for zombies
<theblazehen> +nlsthzn I think its a nice concept that i would like to try out
<Kerbero> theblazehen: MCQP
<theblazehen> ok
<Kerbero> i wonder what protocol byzatium uses
<theblazehen> Think its on their about page
<Kerbero> likely batman
<theblazehen> "At this moment in time, Byzantium has packaged two mesh protocols for  full-scale testing, Babel and BATMAN-advanced.  Rather than quote their  documentation verbatim I encourage you to take a look at the projects’  introductory documentation and see for  yourselves why we chose these  two protocols."
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<theblazehen> yeah.
<Kerbero> i'm actually doing my masters on ad hoc networks
<Kerbero> but on low speed telemetry networks
<theblazehen> +Kerbero awesome. Can you please explain the basic differences between them ?
<Kerbero> between mesh and ad-hoc?
<Kerbero> or between the different protocols?
<theblazehen> different mesh protocols
<Kerbero> well mainly it has to do with what they use as metric
<Kerbero> metric is the thing that gives weight or priority to routes/links
<theblazehen> what do you mean by "what they use as metric"
<theblazehen> oh
<Kerbero> some will try to save power
<Kerbero> while others will try and get the shortest path
<Kerbero> some guarantees delivery with an extra overhead
<Kerbero> while other go for speed
<Kerbero> you can't have your cake and eat it
<Squirm> .:Cantide:. i could put one in my lamp and have it connected to the internet so that i can control my lamp remotely! '-' <<--- I'd use it to control my house remotely
<Kerbero> but the computer scientists try to
<Squirm> .:Cantide:. there is a board that supplements the Pi which interfaces with various things <<--- Gertboard is one of them
<Cantide> Squirm, well that, too, but i need to start somewhere :p
<Kerbero> Squirm: indeed that will be a better use for it
<theblazehen> +Kerbero why can't they both save power and take the shortest path ? wouldn't taking the shortest path lead to less power usage as less power is used passing the message/
<Cantide> Squirm, Gertboard is exactly what I was thinking of :)
<Squirm> .:Kerbero:. but it has a hardware bug <-- Try stick a small heatsink on the cpu?
<Kerbero> theblazehen: going over a mountain vs going around
<Kerbero> Squirm: i did :P
<Squirm> :P
<theblazehen> ok  I get it. (I think)
<Squirm> I saw someone stick and LMR90(Analogue Thermometer) onto the CPU and automatically control a cooling unit
<Kerbero> if you use solar panels to power the nodes, going through a forest will be more costly as around it
<Squirm> was overkill, but cool to see it work
<Squirm> bbl, food
<theblazehen> +Kerbero which one is BATMAN and which one is Babel.
<Kerbero> i don't really know those two that well
<theblazehen> +Kerbero. ok . Do you believe that mesh networks will be able to build an alternative to the internet freenet style 
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> longer links = slower speed
<Kerbero> there are internasional wireless ad-hoc networks up and running
<Kerbero> but you can't use them for anything more than text messages
<Kerbero> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_link_establishment
<theblazehen> +Kerbero Thats why I mentioned freenet. Each user stores parts of websites and then others connect to them and ask for the part  and if it's not available they ask the neext node
<Kerbero> on small scale i can see that can work
<Kerbero> but it won't scale that well
<Kerbero> too much overhead
<theblazehen> +Kerberos. Ok
<Kerbero> and it also won't work for dynamic websites
<Kerbero> well i have to go
<Kerbero> chat later!
<theblazehen> +Kerbero why would there be too much overhead ?
<theblazehen> by Kerbero
<smile> hi :)
<theblazehen> hi smile
<Kerbero> hi en bye smile
<smile> Kerbero: :(
<smile> byeee :)
<Kerbero> gaan hou vir jaendre geselskap
<smile> hi theblazehen :)
<smile> Kerbero: good night
<theblazehen> hi :)
<theblazehen> whats up?
<theblazehen> anyone see http://www.masswerk.at/google60/
<theblazehen> google in the 60's
<Kilos> and tuesday evening at 8pm too theblazehen 
<Kilos> reapp thing
<theblazehen> Kilos: Ok
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> reapp thing?
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/WtOUPl
<theblazehen> +Kilos ok. BTW if it wasn't for Ubuntu and Kubntu CD's I would not be using linux today
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Must say i didn't like gnome2 that much
<Kilos> oo i prefer it to everything
<nlsthzn> I see there is still some info missing, like how many people on IRC etc... do we have that someplace or should we remove the ????
<Cantide> i liked gnome2 <3
<Kilos> still run maverick on one pc
<theblazehen> I remember having a 8.04 Kubuntu and a 9.04 ubuntu and i still used kubuntu
<theblazehen> +Kilos why not mate ?
<Kilos> i dunno nlsthzn we change here so much
<nlsthzn> just something to keep in mind then before tuesday
<Kilos> i used mate here theblazehen but it stopped giving me sound on xchat so removed it
<Kilos> mate is good
<theblazehen> kilos perhaps it broke something?
<Kilos> yeah theblazehen but finding what was too much work
<Kilos> so now we unity and kubuntu
<theblazehen> Ah. 
<Kilos> and maverick of course for serious stuff
<theblazehen> personally i dont have much internet so im forced to fix stuff
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> been a boon getting 8ta last bunch of months
<Kilos> there were times i stretched 100 meg a month
<superfly> nlsthzn: I've got a sort of a list of people in Ubuntu-ZA over the last year or so, I need to fix it up though
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<theblazehen> i HAVE A 10 gig CAP.
<nlsthzn> superfly: time is few :p
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> nlsthzn: yeah, I know, but tomorrow is a public holiday here :-)
<nlsthzn> ah because today is a sunday... ah ok, nice
<Kilos> 10 G and you say you dont have much. hehe
<nlsthzn> ah, why am I typing ah so ah much
 * superfly doesn't know how he'd survive on a cap anymore
<Kilos> murder hey superfly 
<nlsthzn> +1
<theblazehen> +Kilos I like my torrents... Also it's for the whole family.
<superfly> Ah, no wonder I'm not getting alerts here... I'm still logged in on my phone...
<nlsthzn> got to say the 1gb cap on my android is working out... very efficient use of info
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/new-dash-icons-proposed-for-ubuntu-13-04
<Kilos> but all the time with min data taught me how to stretch things
 * superfly logs off his phone
<superfly> that should work better
<Kilos> hope maia is here tomorrow evening
<superfly> nlsthzn: with wifi at work and at home, my 500 meg databundle on my phone was just not being used, figured it was costing me more than just taking the R2/meg out-of-bundle
<theblazehen> who's maia?
<superfly> the LoCo co-ordinator
<Kilos> our team contact
<Kilos> maiatoday
<theblazehen> +superfly why not cellc? they have R0.99 / MB
<nlsthzn> superfly: I am also finding I am not fully using my data... have the wifi at home and I am not allowed my phone at work :/
<theblazehen> +superfly+kilos ok
<superfly> theblazehen: I've been on Vodacom for the last 10 years and I'm not lus to go to the effort of porting my number
<theblazehen> thought it was easy ?
<superfly> theblazehen: also, my phone is not the only one on my account
<theblazehen> +superfly ok thats a bit more effort ...
<superfly> theblazehen: I'd also have to find Cell C equivalents of the contracts myself and my wife have
<theblazehen> +superfly ok
<superfly> theblazehen: it's not like it's a huge cost every month... my and my wife's cellphone bills together almost never exceed R400/month
<superfly> and without the data bundle, that'll be lowered to R250/month
<theblazehen> ok.
<Kilos> superfly, you need a long leave
<theblazehen> Also anyone see linux format is available at exclusive books?
<superfly> theblazehen: aka, the effort to go to Cell C is likely far more hassle than the R3/month I'm saving going to Cell C
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> thats not much data.
<superfly> theblazehen: never really bought those magazines, they go out of date too quickly
<theblazehen> do you have sync disabled?
<superfly> theblazehen: I don't have an Android
<nlsthzn> eeeek
<theblazehen> +superfly yeah but the DVD's have nice stuff.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> theblazehen: that I can't download with my uncapped internet?
<theblazehen> +superfly ok. I was wondering how you did it
 * nlsthzn strokes his S3... there there... it will be ok...
<theblazehen> +superfly true...
<theblazehen> +nlsthzn I have S2 with CM10
<superfly> theblazehen: I *mostly* use the data on my phone for IRC and a little bit of browsing
<Kilos> the fly has a cool fone
 * superfly has a REAL Linux phone
<theblazehen> +superfly what phone do you have? meego?
<superfly> theblazehen: Maemo, the N900
<nlsthzn> theblazehen: running my s3 with a Resurrection Remix ROM.... gives me JB 4.1.2 with some 4.2 apps
<theblazehen> +superfly ok
<theblazehen> +nlsthzn ok. Never really understood why people choose non-AOSP ROM's. Any advantages as I might upgrade to 4.2 soon
<nlsthzn> RR is based on CM which is based on AOSP if I am not mistaken
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> hes gonna say we talk too much again
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> +nlsthzn ok. Just wondering about RR vs CM
<superfly> theblazehen: you don't need to add the + in front of our names
<nlsthzn> CM has to many holes with the S3 that they don't care to fix... so even with RR somethings aren't working and some things are wonky :/
<theblazehen> Just a habbit...
<theblazehen> ah. whats wrong with the S3
<superfly> theblazehen: also, if you press the tab key, it can autocomplete nicks
<Kilos> from where theblazehen 
<theblazehen> kilos what do you mean ?
<Kilos> other peeps use the @
<theblazehen> thanks superfly
<Kilos> twitter peeps
<theblazehen> kilos still dont get what you mean
<Kilos> i mean where did you get the habit
<Kilos> sorry
<theblazehen> large irc channels
<theblazehen> with multiple discussions
<Kilos> ah i dont go to others
<Kilos> cant keep up
<theblazehen> ok. Me neither. the best wayis to save the logs and read them i think
<Kilos> my multitasking is breathing while i type
<theblazehen> haha yeah I can barely reddit and IRC
<superfly> if anyone wants to set up forums in the near future, I really recommend Vanilla - it's really awesome
<Kilos> like the main #ubuntu channel
<Kilos> only tried once there for help
<theblazehen> also #linux
<superfly> you folks are too slow
<theblazehen> why superfly
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> I'm watching about 5 IRC channels, writing replies on forums, and listening to music :-)
<theblazehen> shit...
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I've at least managed to get the kiddos to stay downstairs
<superfly> theblazehen: a little less on the foul stuff, asseblief?
<theblazehen> also just checked and reddit.com/r/ubuntuza exists
<theblazehen> superfly ok 
 * superfly doesn't reddit much
<Kilos> wb magedroid 
 * theblazehen reddits way too much
<magedroid> Good evening all
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> magedroid, you got tons to read lad
<Kilos> theblazehen, note he is also a droid user
<superfly> yo magedroid
<superfly> theblazehen: maybe that's your problem?
<theblazehen> thanks for info kilos
<superfly> :-P
<theblazehen> superfly maybe whats my problem?
<superfly> theblazehen: redditr
<theblazehen> ah.
<Kilos> theblazehen, you onna pc now or cell
<theblazehen> on pc
<Kilos> then type first three letters of a nick and hit tab
<Kilos> much easier
<theblazehen> Kilos: ah thanks
<superfly> Kilos: thanks, I tried to mention that earlier, but I am too direct
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> we all from that funny little town
<Kilos> helpmekaar
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> did my /away work?
<Kilos> nope
<nlsthzn> nope you are still here
<Kilos> when
<Kilos> on xchat you only see that if you right click on the nick
<theblazehen> im using pidgin
<magedroid> Hey superfly
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> i only mxit msn and aim on pidgin
<theblazehen> why?
<theblazehen> why not irc?
<Kilos> fb and irc too much like work
<theblazehen> how so?
<Kilos> screen to small to see all the peeps
<theblazehen> set it all up in 5 min or less
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i show offline buddies
<theblazehen> thats why they have scroll bars
<Kilos> so need a tall screen
<theblazehen> oh yeah i should enable that
<Kilos> whew that even more work
<theblazehen> and done...
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> xchat on its own workspace is lekker
<Kilos> im sure im the only unity user with 10 workspaces
<magespawn> strange quasseldroid does not connect but laptop quassel through tablet does
<theblazehen> yeah...
<superfly> pidgin is an IM client, leave it be an IM client
<superfly> use a proper IRC client for IRC
<magespawn> Kilos what do I need to read?
<theblazehen> It works well enough... Why should I  use a alternative IRC client ?
<Kilos> the scroll back
<superfly> theblazehen: pidgin is not an IRC client
<Kilos> logs
<Kilos> these peeps can chat man
<theblazehen> I have logs
<magespawn> anything in particular?
<theblazehen> even sorted by date
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> pidgin keeps lekker logs
<magespawn> cool will check it out
<Kilos> is reddit also on freenode?
<magespawn> superfly what client are you using on the phone for irc?
<theblazehen> yes
<superfly> magespawn: Quassel2Go
<superfly> magespawn: and QuasselDroid on my Kindle
<Kilos> whew too many peeps there
<magespawn> did not know you got it for the n900
<magespawn> will check it out
<superfly> magespawn: You should find it in your package manager, IIRC
 * magespawn goes to get the phone
<superfly> magespawn: otherwise I'll hunt around for the deb and send it to you
<superfly> *sigh* toddlers
<Kilos> hehe
 * superfly wraps some christmas presents
<magespawn> think i have found it
<Kilos> took long enough
<Kilos> you getting old
<magespawn> me?
<superfly> wouldn't talk if I were you, Kilos :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> you know, two keyboards take up a lot of room on one's desk...
<magespawn> not me that is slow, more like the internet
<Kilos> 2 on one pc?
<superfly> Kilos: ya
<superfly> Kilos: at work I have 2 keyboards AN D2 mice
<Kilos> who uses the second one
<superfly> at home I only have 1 mouse
<superfly> Kilos: me
<superfly> Kilos: why do you think I type so fast?
<Kilos> no wonder your fingers are getting shorter superfly 
<Kilos> no man superfly that doesnt make sense
<smile> hi oom kilos, magespawn & superfly :p
<superfly> Kilos: must i take a photo?
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> french tomorrow :)
<magespawn> superfly which repo is it in?
<Kilos> no man superfly  i believe you but they on same pc so doing same job or not
<superfly> magespawn: hrm, not sure
<Kilos> to same places i mean
<Kilos> as in they both can type to here?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> lol and 2 mice
<superfly> magespawn: which package manager are you using?
<Kilos> when do you decide to use which one?
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> magespawn: I can't seem to figure where mine is from
<magespawn> superfly found a deb here http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Quassel2Go?content=136828
<magespawn> not sure either the one that came with the phone
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, I was just about to search there
<superfly> magespawn: ah, use "Faster Application Manager" - you can select multiple packages at the same time
<superfly> it's more like a traditional Linux package manager
<magespawn> Installing
<magespawn> will be good to have it on the phone
<magespawn> of course takes for ever to update the phone
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, that's a pain
<Kilos> superfly, with 2 mice you got one or 2 of them arrow goodies
<Kilos> cursors?
<Kilos> i tried 2 and both move the same arrow
<magespawn> man the connection is all over the place tonight
<Squirm> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/215041_10151183861211840_1251989351_n.jpg
<magespawn> superfly i cannot update the catalogues. will try in the morning
<theblazehen> lol
<magespawn> dissconnected three times\
<Kilos> magespawn, you gonna be at work tomorrow
<magespawn> disconnected
<Kilos> or here anyway
<magespawn> yup have stuff to do 
<magespawn> here as well
<smile> byeee :p
<smile> good night :DD
<Kilos> remind me to get info from the pro for the twit place please
<magespawn> night smile
<Kilos> night smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> will do
<smile> thanks :D
<Kilos> had a terrible job to do this morning
<Kilos> had to install xp to get diskmagic to burn a bootable cd
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> so stupid that is
<Kilos> you gotta install for it to be able to give you the option
<magespawn> why did you need diskmagic to do that Kilos?
<Kilos> no man diskmagic is to fix seagate drives
<Kilos> like seatools but thats in dos
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> diskmagic is the gui goodie
<Kilos> once installed you can burn a cd or get the iso and use another ap to burn it
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> no luck updating the repos here superfly
<Kilos> diskwizard not magic
<magespawn> i havve a similar problem on a Gigabyte Q2005 netbook, bad sectors and disk corruption
<superfly> Kilos: a single cursor
<magespawn> have
<magespawn> goint to have to wait to tomorrow to install over adsl
<Kilos> superfly, so whats the point of 2 mice then?am i just being doff
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, I mostly use WiFi these days
<theblazehen> I noticed Maaz has support for coffee. Any chance we can add http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol
<superfly> Kilos: at work we have 2 people working together on things
<Kilos> magespawn, i just got an 80g drive so it dont show any bad sectors anymore
<Kilos> wow superfly must be stressful
<magespawn> do you get wifi all over superfly? or just for updating?
<Kilos> hunting for where the other guy left the cursor
<magespawn> theblazehen: you would need to talk to cocooncrash
<theblazehen> ok
<magespawn> Kilos did you finish the 2tb?
<superfly> magespawn: not sure what you're asking me... I have a WiFi network at work, and one at home, so I use ADSL over WiFi most of the time
<superfly> magespawn: well, when installing stuff
<superfly> for IRC and things I am usually out, so I'm using 3G
<Kilos> nope it wont let me write anything to it magespawn 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> thats what the diskwizard is for
<magespawn> i know they have free wi-fi in stellenbosch, thought they might have extended it or something
<Squirm> and theblazehen, just fyi. # dd if=./ISO/xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdg bs=1M
<Kilos> night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> night Kilos
<Squirm> night night Kilos 
<theblazehen> tried that before but with a remastersys iso. didnt work
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting tomorrow night all
<superfly> magespawn: wifi is just a wireless network
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting tomorrow night all
<Squirm> theblazehen: is it an iso for a bootable cd?
<theblazehen> yes.
<Squirm> then I don't know
<theblazehen> booted when I used the pendrivelinux.com usb creator
<magespawn> yup i know but you do get wan wi-fi
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> I don't know theblazehen 
<theblazehen> yeah. don't matter tho. Don't need to do it anymore
<Squirm> it should also work creating an ISO. you just reverse the if and of
<theblazehen> Yeah. strange .
<Squirm> dd is fun
<theblazehen> except when you are doing backups and mix up if and of
<Squirm> especially making a Gb file with zero data :P
<theblazehen> bitch please 30 GB swap file here :/
<magespawn> Squrim can be lots of fun if you mix if and of with an empty and a full disk
<Squirm> ^^
<magespawn> lol
<Squirm> lol magespawn 
<magespawn> great mindsd think a like
<Squirm> also creating a few tasks to create many Gb worth from /dev/random on someones pc
<theblazehen> why not /dev/urandom? 
<theblazehen> /dev/urandom is pseudo-random
<theblazehen> wont stop if out of entropy
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> never heard of it :P
<theblazehen> ok
<Squirm> thanks
<Squirm> makes more sense
<theblazehen> np
<Squirm> but there is always data
<Squirm> I think the IO off the hdd generates bits
<Squirm> but not sure
<theblazehen> also timing between keypresses and mouse movements methinks
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> if usage too
<theblazehen> ok
<Squirm> the boredom :|
<theblazehen> yeah :/ busy pllaying thepowdertoy.co.uk now
<Squirm> I think I should just go to bed
<theblazehen> yeah. Good night
<Squirm> cheers
<magespawn> good night all
<theblazehen> night
<theblazehen> hello SeeBorg
<SeeBorg> hello
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-09
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<Kilos> morning superfly Squirm and others
<Kilos> wbb xchat on wrong workspace
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<nuvolari> o/ more oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo mazal 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<mazal> Hi nuvolari 
<superfly> morning Kilos, mazal, nuvolari
<nuvolari> morning superfly!
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Symmetria> http://www.liquidtelecom.com/fibre/fibre-map
<Symmetria> man that map is looking more and more impressive every day
<Symmetria> sup btw
<Kilos> we want the fibre man
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi SilverCode Ryno_ 
<Kilos> môre inetpro plustwo 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> Maandag is upon us
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<SilverCode> Open Source Software can be very dangerous to productivity
<SilverCode> I keep finding bugs in OSS in my day to day work, and think "Huh, looks like an easy enough bug to fix"
<SilverCode> 3 days later, I'm still trying to fix the bug in the program instead of doing my actual work
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos, SilverCode, Vince-0, Symmetria, ThatGraemeGuy, nuvolari, superfly, mazal 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> how's it going Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> good ty charl and you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> howdy
<Vince-0> charl! 
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> Kilos: i'm good thanks
<Kilos> what is a HDMI cable
<charl> Kilos: HDMI is the "new" universal cable for displays
<Kilos> ah ty
<charl> Kilos: most new displays support HDMI as input, many televisions too
<Kilos> thats high definition hey?
<charl> yes supposed to support 1080p and up
<charl> some mobile phones have micro-HDMI so you can play video off your phone
<Kilos> ty charl 
<charl> np
<Kilos> cully and lice for lunch
<Kilos> yum
<Kilos> and supper for next 4 days
<charl> you no want flied lice?
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> i have a strange setup here in the office
<Kilos> i must still try that one day
<charl> i have a relatively new dell optiplex (about a year old) standing under my desk
<charl> it doesn't have any dvi or vga connectors, only hdmi
<charl> both my screens also support hdmi but i inherited these screens from my previous computer that had two dvi-d connectors
<charl> so i have hdmi-to-dvid converters and dvid cables running to both screens
<charl> i could replace those with hdmi cables but it isn't really necessary so i leave them like they are
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> i don't even know how i got these two converters, i think we had them spare
<charl> in any case, hdmi is cool :)
<Kilos> if it works leave it alone
<charl> precisely
<charl> but if you have everything pure hdmi you can stream everything to everything
<charl> for example, you can plug your computer directly into your tv
<charl> and use your tv as a big display without any special converters
<charl> or plug your mobile phone into your computer screen to watch a film
<charl> very cool
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good day all
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> how's it going, you still keeping head above water with all your work?
<magespawn> yes just about, as long as there is no disasters
<magespawn> most of the stuff is new installations etc
<charl> cool, you having fun?
<magespawn> once that is all out of the way then it should be routine
<superfly> hi magespawn!
<charl> you do wireless installations right?
<magespawn> not sure, ask again when the feet have hit the ground
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<charl> lol
<magespawn> charl around here i am anything in the tech department
<charl> heh heh
<charl> i know the feeling
<charl> i used to work like that in botswana too
<magespawn> this week i am doing DSTV installations
<charl> the one moment i was writing code, the next moment i was fixing databases and servers, the next moment i was carrying desktops around
<charl> :)
<charl> satellite tv? interesting, i guess it's all good as long as you're making money and having fun
<charl> do any of you people down there use free to air satellite?
<charl> there are a LOT of channels you can watch for free
<magespawn> not as far as i know, there are two paid providers DSTV and TopTV, they give you free channels but only if you take a subscription AFAIK
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<charl> free to air is quite popular in europa
<charl> meeting bbl
<Kilos> free to air will still use data if you using 3g wont it
<charl> Kilos: free to air is receive-only for us normal mortals
<charl> Kilos: only broadcasting companies can send stuff over
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> need a special licence and equipment to be able to send
<magespawn> would be nice then maybe i could control those military satellites
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> rynomster, is it mostert?
 * Kilos likes melktert
<charl> ooh lekker melktert
<charl> it's been a while :)
<charl> magespawn: yeah right... :P
<Kilos> maybe i must learn to make it
<charl> milchtorte... ich mag
<magespawn> later all
<rynomster> can 15 ppl do me a favour? :D
<rynomster> http://SteamGifts.org/?ref=1bMHVRSKd
<Kilos> you wont find 15 here rynomster 
<rynomster> lol
<Kilos> what favour ?
<Kilos> rynomster, what favour
<Trixar_za> No - I won't be involve in a bukkake porn again
<nuvolari> hmm, oom Kilos, het ons session verloor?
<Kilos> oh i see
<nuvolari> oom reply nie :P
<Kilos> skuus man
<nuvolari> oh hi rynomster 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> ohi inetpro hows things
<inetpro> good but been hectic thanks
<inetpro> and there?
<Kilos> good here ty. i been lazy for a few days
<Kilos> sis went to her daughter in namibia for 3 weeksa
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-10
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Private_User> morning all, morning nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> hello o/
<Private_User> hello kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi Private_User - anything new going on?
<Private_User> nothing at the moment
<Private_User> off to CPT in a few hrs, any suggestions of must see places?
<kbmonkey> yes, if you like some hiking activity there is a trail up Lion's Head to the top
<kbmonkey> you se the whole basin from up there
<SilverCode> Private_User: there are busses that go point to point around historic places in Cape Town along routes called the Blue Route and Red Route
<SilverCode> Private_User: if I recall, they were pretty cheap
<SilverCode> Private_User: and well worth it
<SilverCode> you hop on a bus, go to a location, hop off, spend as much time there as you want, get back on the next buss passing by etc
<kbmonkey> best is if you have a car also don't forget to go check out the fynbos!
<Private_User> Thanks cool stuff will maybe try it cause gonna do all the other usual stuff people do as well like robben island, table montain, etc
<Private_User> yeah will be renting a car
<Private_User> my first CPT trip :)
<SilverCode> Robin Island is well worth it ... but I wonder how busy it will be with recent events
<kbmonkey> ah those hop on-off busses are cool, yes.
<kbmonkey> went to so many places in CT I can't remember all of it, feels so long ago!
<kbmonkey> it is well worth driving along the coast to the national reserve
<kbmonkey> I remember stopping along the ways, looking at the views, even saw whales off the coast!
<Private_User> cool stuff thanks kbmonkey, SilverCode I will be sure to use your suggestions
<kbmonkey> oh and if you do wine, you have to visit the farms :]
<kbmonkey> Private_User, how long are you going for ?
<Private_User> kbmonkey:  returning Sunday
<kbmonkey> ah, well enjoy! there is so much to see!
<Private_User> thanks
<kbmonkey> sigh, I give up on google plus. nothing ever loads.
<Private_User> btw questions whats the difference between Zorin and Ubuntu, I see its based on Ubuntu?
<Private_User> my frind wants to install that on his machine because the evironment is very similar to Windows
<Private_User> and he is very new to Linux
<kbmonkey> I wouldn't know really, best read their site for more info
<kbmonkey> I would try all the distros if I could download them XD
<nuvolari> oh hi kbmonkey, Private_User, SilverCode,
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey and others
<Kilos> listen to the falling rain, listen to it fall
<Private_User> hiya Kilos and nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> môre nuvolari 
 * kbmonkey hears rain
<kbmonkey> started reading Spook Country, William Gibson
<kbmonkey> just finished the walking dead, rise of the Governor
<kbmonkey> zombies! gaargh mrh?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I go be a zombie at work now
<kbmonkey> enjoy the rain Kilos - it is raining here too
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey have a good day
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, toooo
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> morning drussell 
<Kilos> where are you today?
<drussell> Kilos: Beijing :oD
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<Private_User> cheers guys I am off to catch my flight
<Kilos> go well Private_User 
<Private_User> thanks Kilos
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro reen lekker ne
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> yep, baie lekker
<Kilos> ai! power flicking
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/93063-e-tolls-will-be-scrapped-duvenhage.html
<charl> good morning !
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<SilverCode> I wish people in my office made me coffee :(
<Kilos> hi charl SilverCode 
<Kilos> Maaz, wheres my coffee
<Maaz> You snooze you lose Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> and tal0n 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> maaz: hello!
 * Maaz waves to psyatw
<psyatw> :)
<charl> hi SilverCode 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<charl> i'm playing with github right now... you can do some really cool stuff with github pages
<charl> it's based off a tool which they released as open source called jeckyll
<charl> takes a bunch of templates and markdown files and creates nice clean html files for you
<SilverCode> anyone know much about apache config?
<confluency> Maybe. What's your question?
<SilverCode> I'm trying to get SSL certs working for a subdomain
<SilverCode> the key has been signed to allow the subdomain
<SilverCode> but going tp https://www.xyz.com shows the default site as expected
<SilverCode> and going to https://app.xyz.com doesn't, it shows the same as www.xyz.com
<SilverCode> yet http://app.xyz.com show the right thing
<SilverCode> it is like for SSL Apache isn't directing the client to the correct VirtualHost
<Vince-0> check the port number on the virtualhost config?
<SilverCode> port number looks correct
<Vince-0> <Virtualhost *:443>  ?
<SilverCode> yup
<SilverCode> looks like you can't have 2 Virtual Hosts running on the same machine with SSL
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need SNI to support multiple SSL vhosts on the same IP:port combination
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/NameBasedSSLVHostsWithSNI, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication
<ThatGraemeGuy> biggest hiccup with that these days is that Windows XP users will have a problem, but that gets to be less and less of an issue every day
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have a few clients using it
<SilverCode> well the virtual hosts that I want the SSL for is within the same domain
<SilverCode> which according to http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/NameBasedSSLVHosts is possible
<SilverCode> but it just refuses to actually work :(
<SilverCode> YAY! finally got it working
<SilverCode> not sure how though
<SilverCode> but it works
<SilverCode> so I'm going to stop messing with it now
<Kilos> yay, write down what you had to do
<Kilos> well done
<SilverCode> Sadly I don't know what I did
<Kilos> rofl
<SilverCode> and hopefully next time around our admin will be the one dealing with this shit, not me
<Kilos> backup your settings and stuff
<SilverCode> next up, getting the re-directs working and holding thumbs that the code doesn't break like it did last time
<Kilos> no chance, they see you can do it , so its your job in the future
<SilverCode> Kilos: luckily the Admin actually works *for* me, so he has to do it next time :)
<SilverCode> he just couldn't do it this time because he is busy with other things
<Kilos> aha
<tal0n> hi everyone
<Kilos> hows tal0n 
<tal0n> hi Kilos, well tx! self?
<Kilos> good ty
<tal0n> i'm playing around with shell scripting and want to add a progress bar / spinner thingy while performing a 'sudo apt-get update -qq' in the background... anyone have some ideas?
<Kilos> if you lucky someone will help you later, they all on the way home now methinks
<tal0n> lol thanks, will ask later again ;)
<Kilos> what is the --qq for?
<tal0n> makes the update quiet (like copying without -v)
<Kilos> ah you dont like seeing things
<Kilos> im too nosy, like to watch it all the way
<tal0n> actually just trying to learn some scripting and an it gives me a reason to implement a progress bar. the man pages for apt-get say its not actually a good idea to use -qq
<tal0n> lol i do to
<Kilos> lol
<charl> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi charl
<Kilos> yo
<Private_User> I am using the hotels free wi-fi
<Private_User> :)
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> where are you?
<Private_User> Cape Town
<Kilos> tal0n, 
<Kilos> google how to add a progress bar to sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to add a progress bar to sudo apt-get upgrade
<Maaz> Kilos: "Parsing output of apt-get install for progress bar - Stack Overflow" http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1692082/ :: "View progress of a package installation in terminal - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/245808/view-progress-of-a-package-installation-in-terminal :: "command line - Unity progress bar for gnome-terminal? - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/296457/unity-progress-bar-for-gnome-terminal :: "chrismwayne" http://chr…
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn hows neelsie
<nlsthzn> alo :)
<nlsthzn> I be ok
<charl> hi nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> hello o/
<tal0n> lol thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<kbmonkey> what's up?
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey he wants to add a progress bar to apt-get upgrade
<nlsthzn> hello all... sorry @ work so it goes helter skelter for PC time :p
<Kilos> np
<kbmonkey> it already shows progress in % yeah?
<kbmonkey> maybe aptitude shows one
<tal0n> my question earlier was more of a learning exercise... learning shell scripting and want to add progress bars while the script is running something that takes a while like copying / updating etc
<kbmonkey> yes that is an interesting topic tal0n 
<kbmonkey> for your own scripts I assume
<kbmonkey> for updating screens often the curses library is very nice
<kbmonkey> it has controls like inputs and progress bars, for cli
<tal0n> yes kbmonkey for my own
<kbmonkey> there is a python curses wrapper that I use
<tal0n> not familiar with curses but will check it out thanks!
<kbmonkey> for bash see the package 'dialog'
<kbmonkey> or python-dialog for the wrapper
<tal0n> thanks!
<kbmonkey> yw tal0n - you can see its web page at http://invisible-island.net/dialog/dialog.html :)
<tal0n> ty. also, lets say for example i want to make  script that checks for updates and then does x if there are updates  and y if not..?
<kbmonkey> there is some apt-foo command that returns updates available tal0n - I cant recall what it is, an optional package you have to install first
<kbmonkey> I think ubuntu used to install it by default as part of its update manager
<kbmonkey> not sure if ubuntu still uses that though
<tal0n> cool tx will do some more googling ;)
<kbmonkey> not sure how far you will get wrapping up apt, never thought of that before!
<tal0n> lol was the first example that came to mind... just trying to learn some bash scripting basics
<kbmonkey> I may have that line in an old conky config somewhere... lets see
<kbmonkey> oh lol, okay I see
<tal0n> have some time to kill at work ;)
<kbmonkey> that is actually a bit beyond bash basics, you might have a harder time to do that :)
<kbmonkey> but not impossible
<tal0n> ah. a bit ambitious then?
<tal0n> lol
 * nlsthzn smacks bash that turns around and bash's nlsthzn
<tal0n> ahaha
<kbmonkey> oh you are in luck , i found an old script uses apt-check
<kbmonkey> package update-notifier contains the apt-check command ;)
<tal0n> awesome!
<tal0n> tx
<kbmonkey> this was my script http://pastebin.com/vnJrMumD
<tal0n> what is $U?
<kbmonkey> a variable. it stores the result of the apt-check output
<tal0n> lol my bad, i see you defined it just before ;) 
<tal0n> and the     2>&1   ?
<kbmonkey> oh that? that is magic. lol
<kbmonkey> 2>&1 is bash redirection
<tal0n> haha! 
<kbmonkey> I found that from this here document - http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<Kilos> eish tal0n you jumping in on the deap end
<Kilos> deep too
<Kilos> hows kbmonkey ?
<tal0n> lol
<kbmonkey> you can change where output or errors redirect to ;)
<tal0n> that looks like a guide that i can use. thanks kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> so 'ls 1>/dev/null' will send the output to binary null space, so nothing prints ;p
<kbmonkey> oh tal0n you might even like the beginners guide!
<kbmonkey> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<kbmonkey> I worked through much of that, how I learn the most XD
<tal0n> maybe thats a better start lol
<tal0n> will keep me busy ;)
<kbmonkey> it sure does! I go back to that often ;)
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos it is like a very deep pool, with penguins and things
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> and monkeys
<tal0n> haha
 * nlsthzn will be back
<Kilos> i go crash now. night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> ah nite kilos
<kbmonkey> oh man I have so much to learn about networking!
<kbmonkey> it hurts my brain sometimes
<tal0n> cheers Kilos
<tal0n> yes but very interesting (networking)
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-11
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKcxuGf_24Q - Not quite quadcopter, but some more clips :P
<Squirm> it's raw footage, so please excuse the other stuff :P
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Squirm> superfly
<superfly> hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Squirm ThatGraemeGuy 
<Vince-0> Hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi inetpro magespawn 
<Kilos> sorry i was afk
<Kilos> busy cooking and all
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<charl> hi Kilos, psyatw, magespawn 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi inetpro, Vince-0, superfly, Squirm 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> how's it going Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty charl and there?
<charl> good thanks
<psyatw> hi charl
<charl> oh whow this is shocking
<charl> http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/657386-selfies-at-funerals
<charl> "From left: British PM David Cameron, Danish PM Helle Thorning Schmidt and U.S. President Barack Obama pose for a group selfie during today?s memorial service for Nelson Mandela in South Africa."
<charl> what are these idiots thinking
<psyatw> nothing better than doing stuff for self-serving purposes, right?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> whow but that is just shocking, what were they thinking
<charl> acting like a bunch of monkeys at a funeral
<magespawn> Hey Kilos charl
<magespawn> can anyone recommend some good, reliable free/low cost VPS services?
<Kilos> where magespawn ?
<Kilos> local or anywhere
<Kilos> do you want to make a site or what
<magespawn> local if possible but it is not serious
<magespawn> i want to set up a ubuntu server with quassel and opencloud
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> so i was looking for some recommendations cause quite often the experience can be very different 
<Kilos> magespawn, look at this one and tell me what one can do there
<Kilos> http://www.weebly.com/weebly/userHome.php?page=domains
<Kilos> i started making site but dunno what to do
<Kilos> so dont know if it just hosts a site for you or what
<Kilos> now i get a mail every week saying my site aint published yet and mails about how to make it do more
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> magespawn: hetzner germany
<charl> magespawn: charl.eu runs on a vps that costs 7,90 euro per month
<charl> magespawn: been running it for almost two years and have had very few issues thus far
<charl> magespawn: also supports ipv6 and the latest ubuntu (13.10) if you want
<charl> magespawn: also the ability to set reverse dns
<Vince-0> I bought a vps on cloudatcost.com
<Vince-0> was $4 per month bought in 2 years - 4 vCPU, Debian 7
<Vince-0> but that special is over now
<georgl> magespawn:  try http://www.digitalocean.com
<charl> whow these people are ridiculously cheap
<charl> how can they even make ends meet
<charl> $1 per month?!
<magespawn> Thanks for the suggestions guys
<charl> np :)
<magespawn> Vince-0, they still have some nice specials
<magespawn> Kilos was that site for your book?
<Kilos> yes magespawn 
<magespawn> this is a good learning curve then
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> magespawn, latency to Canada is a bit kak from the ass end of the world though
<Vince-0> 285ms today is as good as it gets
<magespawn> ah well we have to take the good with the bad
<Vince-0> there's some local guys who run isoho.st 
<Vince-0> that's local
<Vince-0> they use spice
<Vince-0> I forget the guy's name
<charl> been configuring prosody like mad the last day but got it working nicely now https://xmpp.net/result.php?domain=charl.eu&type=client
<charl> i'm scoring better than the vast majority of other xmpp servers
<charl> upgraded my ssl key from 2048 to 4096 bits
<charl> and had to disable sslv3 and some bad cipher
<charl> heh, i see swissjabber also moved over to prosody now https://xmpp.net/result.php?domain=swissjabber.ch&type=client
<charl> they left all the ssl settings to the defaults though
<charl> so they are slightly less secure than my current setup
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> charl, are you working on that chat goodie?
<Kilos> is that what you talking about
<Kilos> inetpro, miskien moet jy ry
<Kilos> dit kom van die suide lyk my
<inetpro> ty Kilos
<Kilos> yw sir
<charl> Kilos: no this is standard xmpp
<charl> Kilos: i got shot down on the idea so badly on #guardianproject that i kind-of got demotivated
<Kilos> who are they?
<charl> they have been working on end-to-end encryption (openpgp, otr etc) and voip on mobile phones
<Kilos> ah
<charl> they basically just told me to not start anything new and join an existing project
<Kilos> otr is pretty good
<Kilos> and dcc chat
<charl> so i said that's great that's what i would also rather do if possible but there aren't any existing projects with enough overlap
<charl> then they told me to go and work on some xmpp client
<Kilos> lol
<charl> and i was like eh that's not the idea
<charl> but quite honestly i don't think they even attempted to understand what i was on about
<Kilos> if you have it worked out in your head what you wanna do then go for it man
<charl> yeah but i need time and i didn't want to create yet another one man project
<Kilos> why not?
<charl> because one man projects have a really bad record when it comes to being maintained over the long run
<charl> and besides, the idea is not to fragment what's going on, the idea is to work on solid, practical and sustainable standards
<Kilos> if its good when done then you dont need to share the praise
<charl> lol it's not about credit :)
<charl> although, having been through a bunch of job interviews recently, having some credit can be useful
<Kilos> why not?
<charl> i dunno... because i don't give a sh*t? :) i guess my ego doesn't need feeding?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> its got nothing to do with ego man
<charl> Kilos all i want is a good product, i don't care if my name is on it or not
<Kilos> a job well done gives you self satisfaction
<charl> yes, SELF satisfaction :)
<charl> it's not about credit
<Kilos> so do it for yourself then man
<Kilos> grrr
<charl> ok i get your point :)
<Kilos> who knows, you might start a revolution
<charl> maybe i let my sense of purpose run away with me sometimes
<charl> yeah it starts with yourself right
<Kilos> of course
<charl> ok lemme not shelve it yet
<Kilos> do it for yourself and keep notes so if you get outa your depth then you have the process to show when you ask for help somewhere
<charl> besides, it's almost the middle of winter right now and i get some time on my hands
<Kilos> youll waste the time riding around
<Kilos> visiting old buildings and things
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> coupla boom booms ten drops rain and no power
<Squirm> it poured here
<Squirm> as it has done for the past 3 weeks
<Squirm> every
<Squirm> single
<Squirm> day
<Squirm> I haven't seen a day of sun in 3 weeks
<Squirm> maybe 3 hours at max and not every day
<Kilos> we had good rain resterday. maybe more to come tonight
<nlsthzn> hello all o/
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos?
<nlsthzn> enjoying summer I hope
<Kilos> very well ty nlsthzn and you lad?
<nlsthzn> kyk noord en voeter voort
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> was cooler yesterday and today but not bad
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> raining on and off now. waiting for power to go again
<nlsthzn> well it getting nippy here
<Kilos> what do you class as nippy?
<Kilos> 25
<nlsthzn> lows reached 16... brrr.....
<nlsthzn> 22 currently
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> everyone walking around with jackets :p
<Kilos> they'd suffer here in winter
<nlsthzn> yup
 * nlsthzn is eyeing the prospects of moving to someplace even colder... but it is a long shot...
<nlsthzn> then something like -30 isn't uncommon
<nlsthzn> brrrrr.....
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> youll freeze your nuts off
<Kilos> where does it get so cold
<nlsthzn> oh many places...
<nlsthzn> but I am eyeing Canada...
<Kilos> cant be good places unless youre an eskimo
<nlsthzn> going to be a PITA to get in but worth it if I am able too
<Kilos> you applying for a job there?
<nlsthzn> oh I am going to be applying for every job there :p
<Kilos> arent they full of nonsense for foreigners to come work there
<nlsthzn> it seems that many of the hurdles I faced that discouraged me from trying can be mitigated if you get a job offer...
<Kilos> aha
<nlsthzn> they have strict rules but all you need is an offer and it all becomes much easier
<nlsthzn> so sure, you need the offer first >.<
<Kilos> good luck then
<Kilos> how you gonna get off the dates and camel milk diet
<Kilos> cold turkey
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> I think I will survive... I switched my diet to all American junk food which is also available there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> look for a job in the tropics somewhere man
<Kilos> always summer
<nlsthzn> wish I could, would be nice :)
<Kilos> you supposed to be studying nlsthzn 
<Kilos> whats happening
<nlsthzn> I have two options to study that will be of use to me in my current career... and both are impractical, more likely than not going to end up costing a lot of money and effort for zero return...
<nlsthzn> it is sad
<nlsthzn> :(
<nlsthzn> :'(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> night all. sleep lekker
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-12
<Kilos> hi charl and others
<Kilos> we min today
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn that
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> grrr power cut
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy?
<mazal> Goed dankie , raasie baie nie
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, superfly, Vince-0, Private_User, mazal 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Vince-0> !
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> ohi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<mazal> Bye everyone
<charl> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi charl
<Kilos> hi rynomster 
<Kilos> inetpro, is die pryse nie goed vir jou nie?
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/93317-cheapest-ever-prepaid-mobile-data-prices-in-sa.html
<Kilos> i dunno where to find a neotel coverage goodie
<Kilos> Maaz, google neotel coverage in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: "Neotel | Contact & Support | Consumer FAQs" https://www.neotel.co.za/wps/portal/!ut/p/c4/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3gL52AnczcPIwMLMw9DA0_vAB9_M2NjY28TQ_2CbEdFAFekpWo!/?WCM_PORTLET=PC_7_8CSB7FH2086H10IKPLO6333KA1000000_WCM&WCM_GLOBAL_CONTEXT=/wps/wcm/connect/lib_portal+content/site_neotel/sa_faq/1459860041843ff6bb84bf418b23e670 :: "Neotel | Internet
<Maaz> service provider | Operator | Networks ..." http://www.neotel.co.za/ :: "Neotel l Home/Small O…
<Kilos> inetpro, boem boems begin
<magespawn> later all, home time
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> yo klaasvakie hoe gaan dit
<klaasvakie> naandsê boetman
<klaasvakie> gaan oraait
<Kilos> ja dankie en self?
<klaasvakie> kan bietjie later gesels, sit nog by die werk - moet goed probeer klaarkry voor jaareinde
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> ya ya hoeganit
<psychicist> hoi kbmonkey 
<psychicist> het gaat goed met mij
<psychicist> hoe gaat het met jou?
<kbmonkey> oraait psychicist dit gan goed dankie! :]
<psychicist> :)
<kbmonkey> is moeg van die lang dag!
<psychicist> ja, ik ook!
<psychicist> en ik heb nu honger, dus ik ga even iets te eten klaarmaken
 * kbmonkey phew
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<charl> hi all
<Kilos> hi charl psychicist 
<charl> hi Kilos, psychicist 
<charl> hi kbmonkey, klaasvakie 
 * Kilos wonders about klaasvakie 
<Kilos> who might he be
<Kilos> i thought nuvolari at first
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi charl 
<charl> finally started documenting stuff today
<charl> got my prosody "extra secure" configuration here: https://github.com/charlvanniekerk/docs/blob/master/prosody.md
<charl> i need to put everything else up too
<klaasvakie> nog by die werk :(
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> phew you working hard
<klaasvakie> Kilos - ek is nie 'n "regular" hier nie, was 'n paar jaar terug nou en dan op die lug hier en by #glug.za. Ek log gewoonlik net aan op irc as ek hulp nodig het --- vandag was een van daardie dae
<Kilos> aha, jy moet hier boer saam met ons man
<klaasvakie> ja, die lewe kom partykeer net in die pad ...
<Kilos> haha almal kern oor die lewe ding
<Kilos> kerm
<charl> life? what?
<charl> we don't have lives, we're nerds
<charl> what is this
<Kilos> lol
<charl> nonsense excuses
<charl> :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> klaasvakie, good luck with finishing the job. dont be shy to visit again
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-13
<Kilos> morning all
<klaasvakie> nogsteeds by die werk :(
<Kilos> ai! het jy nie geslaap nie?
<klaasvakie> so twee ure op die kantoor se vloer
<Kilos> eina. waar werk jy?
<Kilos> en het jy darem koffie om jou aan die gang te hou
<klaasvakie> Embedded IQ, ons is 'n klein outfit, net ses mense so partykeer moet jy maar inspring
<klaasvakie> baie koffie ja
<Kilos> sjoe
<klaasvakie> die ander rede is dat ek nie eintlik volgende week wil terugkom werk toe nie, so beter as ek vandag alles kan klaarkry
<Kilos> veels geluk
<Kilos> in jhb?
<klaasvakie> ja, northcliff
<Kilos> ah
<klaasvakie> jy?
<Kilos> ek is n ou ballie
<Kilos> lekker gelag toe jy se boetman
<klaasvakie> haha
<Kilos> semi disabled, en bly op n plot by my sus en haar man
<Kilos> my job is to be the greeter bot here
<klaasvakie> ek het nog kontak met so paar pelle wat saam my geswot het, die "naandsê boetman" groet kom van daardie dae af
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> gebruik julle darem linux?
<klaasvakie> ja, ons is 'n volledige linux shop
<Kilos> mooi man
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<klaasvakie> ons het so een of twee windows lisensies vir spesiale sagteware, maar omtrent almal is op linux
<klaasvakie> ons groter embedded produkte ship ook met linux (Angstrom)
<Kilos> dis grand. daar is altyd nog plekke waar vensters nodig is
<klaasvakie> ons PCB-layout sagteware het windows nodig, daar is nie goeie alternatiewe nie
<Kilos> sagteware produkte?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<klaasvakie> hardeware
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> oh yes, the PCB design stuff we use is also mostly Windows-only
<superfly> klaasvakie: what do you use?
<klaasvakie> a bunch of the stuff in the Mentor Graphics suite, DX for schematic capture and PADS for layout
<superfly> Not too sure what we use, we actually outsourced it the last time
<superfly> they used some really fancy software, and the board looks AMAZING compared to our older boards
<klaasvakie> eish guys, my coffee shes done --- back to the salt mines
<superfly> I haven't even gotten my c0ffee yet
<Kilos> very busy as well superfly ?
<Kilos> bad time of the year hey
<superfly> Kilos: always busy
<Kilos> sjoe, i was thinking of installing windows me to play red alert 1 again
<Kilos> no more crashes with any of my ubuntu drives
<superfly> Kilos: can't you get it working in WINE or DOSbox?
<Kilos> im kinda scared of wine. crashed me a coupla times, but maybe that was also because of the psu probs
<Kilos> ill have another look though
<superfly> that's your hardware, I've never had a crash
<Kilos> might be the mobos, but running with external psu solved all the probs
<Kilos> main psu to mobo and dvd and external psu to drives
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :-)
<superfly> yo ThatGraemeGuy!
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :-)
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> I am 28 today!
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy friday the 13th/birthday
<Kilos> happy birthday Vince-0  may every year just get better and better
<Kilos> rynofear, whats with the fear bit?
<Vince-0> fanks
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/93659-delphi-ms-office-sa-schools-exclusive-reversed.html
<mazal> Nice , that's something at least
<Kilos> slowly but surely
<Kilos> sigh, power cut again
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi rynofear
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
 * nlsthzn has found a gfx card to go with the mobo/cpu/ram :)
<nlsthzn> just need a better box with the mobo and we are good to go
<nlsthzn> *for the mobo
<psyatw> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> alo psyatw 
<psyatw> an old voodoo card? :)
<nlsthzn> lol, not that old
<psyatw> haha
<nlsthzn> actually recent but not up to scratch for serious gaming
<nlsthzn> radeon hd 5450 (or something like that)
<psyatw> do they still get obsolete that fast?
<psyatw> oh, I see
<Kilos> thats cool nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> this is a low end of the spectrum card
<nlsthzn> but it does have 2gb ram on it
<nlsthzn> more than my obsolete gaming card :p
<psyatw> yeah :D
<nlsthzn> and 4gb of ram not so bad ... it is fast ddr2-800 or something
<psyatw> I think all my cards in the Netherlands don´t have more than 256 or 512 MB
 * Kilos looking forward to having a fast pc
<psyatw> but when I bring my desktop here to Poland, I´ll probably get a good recent one
<nlsthzn> mine got 512mb and it suffering for it
<psyatw> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-graphics-card-review,3107.html
<Kilos> ram is so important hey?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, where you gonna find a flat box like that up there
<Kilos> \maybe a pizza box
<nlsthzn> dunno, waiting for the pc shop to open, I asked them an old mobo box
<psyatw> yes, it is
<psyatw> I would say RAM is more important that processing power these days
<Kilos> haha i remeber upgrading my old 486 from 20m to 40meg ram
<Kilos> wasnt place for any more
<nlsthzn> I can remember our PC's first upgrade, went from base ram to 4mb extended :p
<nlsthzn> it was amazing
<Kilos> yeah its all about ram
<Kilos> swap helps but ram is king
<nlsthzn> then again, I have not seen me ever needing more more than 8gb ram... but I don't encode a lot of audio/video and graphics work
<Kilos> my existing gfx card here has 64m ram
<Kilos> other pc has 32m
<Kilos> im gonna be in heaven
<psyatw> wow, those were the times :P
<Kilos> i been very lucky though. good peeps like nlsthzn and other angry peeps have got me where i am
<psyatw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/arm64/lsb-desktop
<psyatw> I´m looking forward to hardware for running that
<psyatw> we are always here to help you
<Kilos> ty. its been a wonderful experience for me
<Kilos> haha the pc im using was thrown out a window from the first floor inna flat because the chick wasnt happy with her bf watching porn
<Kilos> so i scored
<Kilos> life is lekker
<mazal> lol
<mazal> That will teach him
<Kilos> rofl ya it did
<Kilos> now hes not allowed a pc
<mazal> Must say , if my gf ever does that it will be the last time she enters my home. But then again , I won't ever give her reason to do that
<nlsthzn> np uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> as long as it is put to use I am happy
<nlsthzn> and I hope it is a step up in any case
<Kilos> yeah nlsthzn major step up
<nlsthzn> sweet
<nlsthzn> if there is a room I will send the aftermarket cooler I was using on the CPU but I don't think there will be and it is just heavy and not that great...
<nlsthzn> that will be one important thing to get is a good cooler... these chips run hot :/
<Kilos> im dunno these things but maybe i can use this one
<Kilos> hasnt every mobo got different mounting methods
<Kilos> theres always cable ties
<nlsthzn> best would be to get one specific for the CPU range - they need to be tightened really well with just the right amount of thermal paste...
<nlsthzn> I am sure they can't be that difficult to source second hand 
<Kilos> ok will get the info when i see what it is 
<nlsthzn> the CPU is already lapped for even better contact etc...
<Kilos> and i got proper paste too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> used toothpaste on the 486
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Squirm> afternoon
<Squirm> Kilos: toothpaste? really?
<Kilos> hi Squirm last day?
<Kilos> yeah i heard that from a guy that did pc repairs and upgrades
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> musta worked because i never blew a cpu
<Squirm> I didn't know toothpaste was a thermal conductor
<Kilos> i didnt even know about thermal conductors back then
<Squirm> you don't always need thermal paste, especially if you're not running any CPU intensive applications
<Squirm> it'll just run maybe a little hotter
<Kilos> im not gonna take any chances
<Kilos> have the paste already
<Kilos> my pcs must last many years
<mazal> Toothpaste , wow , never knew that
<Kilos> i wouldnt try it again now on a modern cpu
<Kilos> i dont think the 486 was fast enough to generate much heat anyway
<mazal> The ones I struggled with the most regarding heat was the AMD's in the P4 era. Cant remember what does AMD's were called
<mazal> *those
<Squirm> the toothpaste is probably slowly eating away at your CPU
<Kilos> ill got check one day
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> oops sorry, afternoon
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> ah not scared any more
<inetpro> scared?
<Kilos> rynofear
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> 1
<Squirm> more
<Squirm> hour
<Squirm> then I have 3 weeks of being bored :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no pc where you going Squirm ?
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> but pc is boring
<Kilos> come drink coffee when you bored
<Kilos>   maaz wont mind
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, shup
<Maaz> Shup yourself oh noisy one
<kbmonkey> hallo!!
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey hows you?
<Kilos> sorry was outside
<Kilos> catching UV's
<superfly> i would LOVE 3 weeks of just me and my pc. so much i could do.
<oupateddie> I have messed up my libre office as well as open office. I removed libre and installed open but somehow I reinstalled libre on top of open. Now there are broken dependencies and I can not purge or remove anything. Any help
<Kilos> hi oupateddie 
<oupateddie> hi Kiols
<oupateddie> Kilos
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed
<oupateddie> Nope it is 13.04
<Kilos> install it then look about removing open office
<oupateddie> can I install synaptic in 13.04
<Kilos> yes im sure you can
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<oupateddie> But I can't install anythin now it does not allow it
<oupateddie> says broken dependencies every time I try to install something
<Kilos> what does it say?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<oupateddie> stand by
<oupateddie> reply is dpkg error: libreoffice-cals dependency problems
<oupateddie> sorry wait
<Kilos>  sudo apt-get -f install
<Kilos> also install aptitude it sorts most if not all probs
<Kilos> first thing i do is install aptitude
<oupateddie> i'm trying to install aptitude but no lck, let me try again. I'm working on a laptop next to thei machine which is the problem
<oupateddie> nope unmet dependencies
<Kilos> doesnt apt-get -f install work either
<oupateddie> nope
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> try reboot and use recovery mode
<oupateddie> I've gone through all how to's I could get but I'm stuck, looks like a clean install
<oupateddie> have done that as well
<oupateddie> no luck
<Kilos> there must be a way
<Kilos> superfly, ideas?
<oupateddie> it gets a 404 error on one of the libreoffcie repsitories
<Kilos> what repo you using
<oupateddie> I am to blame as I reinstalled libre by accident on top of open
<Kilos> what does update manager show
<oupateddie> I now have two ppa's one for libre and one for open
<Kilos> disable the open one
<oupateddie> it comes back with a base update but then can't find the files to download
<oupateddie> ok let me try
<Kilos> that repo must be sick
<Kilos> change repos
<oupateddie> update mnan replies with a check internet connection
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> good Kilos and you?
<Kilos> good ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> help here
<Kilos> please
<kbmonkey> send you some rain?
<Kilos> no man with oupas prob
<oupateddie> Hot and humid on the West Coast though
<kbmonkey> hello oupateddie 
<Kilos> oupateddie, what repo are you using
<oupateddie> Hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> sure I can try and help if I can
<oupateddie> let me just get there
<kbmonkey> one step at a time :)
<oupateddie> I have already unticked all the repos but it just keeps on crashing
<Kilos> i know our repo that is in the install gave probs
<Kilos> had to change to main to get things working again
<oupateddie> I have changed to main now
<Kilos> there is a command to use to change repos but i forgot what it is
<kbmonkey> well, what are you trying to do oupateddie ?
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<kbmonkey> are you trying to update ubuntu?
<Kilos> nope he has libre installed and open office
<oupateddie> I removed libre office and installed open. The somehow I got Libre to reinstall and then it carshed
<Kilos> does your update run now oupateddie 
<kbmonkey> hmm, okay. I might be able to help if we can the error message details
<kbmonkey> do you now have both Libre and Open office installed oupateddie ?
<kbmonkey> and which one would you like to keep?
<oupateddie> At this stage open is running but I can't get NY UPDATES DONE
<Kilos> actually try sudo rm libreoffice
<kbmonkey> no don't try that!
<Kilos> i think thats the command
<Kilos> oh
<oupateddie> I want to test Open instead of Libre as my client has to do work in Libre but has to be opens in MS Office 2007. Then there is a format problem
<Kilos> ok ty take over kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> dont sudo rm anything, eek
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> he tried to purge it but it didnt work
<oupateddie> I have changed to MAIN server and update man is busy .. lets see what comes up
<kbmonkey> ok. So if I understand, you want to do updates to allow open office to support the new document formats?
<Kilos> ya things will work now
<Kilos> even the fly had probs with our repo
<oupateddie> not just that, when there is an update it crashes due to an incomplete libre installation. I want to purge libre but can't
<kbmonkey> ah okay, you have dependency problems
<oupateddie> I'm chatting on my main machine and its on a laptop next to me
<oupateddie> Now update man returns with failed to donwload repository and I don't know which one
<kbmonkey> is it running the update in the graphical window? or is it in a terminal window with all the text?
<oupateddie> both
<oupateddie> I have tried both
<oupateddie> It just seems as if I'll have to do a clean install perhaps
<kbmonkey> oupateddie, can you open a terminal window and copy for us the output to pastebin.com please?
<oupateddie> Let me see
<Kilos> slexy.org kbmonkey 
<Kilos> pastebin sucks here
<kbmonkey> run: "sudo apt-get update"
<oupateddie> stand by
<kbmonkey> then if you please oupateddie, open the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" and also paste that for us.
<kbmonkey> that will show us what your updates are trying to download
<oupateddie> Pastebin ID wtuWP3h8
<kbmonkey> thank you, I am now investigating...
<oupateddie> Pastebin 
<kbmonkey> oupateddie, did you have to add the libre office repository yourself?
<oupateddie> AKdRt2wn
<oupateddie> I probably did that in error
<kbmonkey> ok, I have an idea of what happened
<kbmonkey> Ubuntu has libre office in their main repos
<kbmonkey> you might have added the "testing" libre repos by mistake, mixing testing with main can cause these errrors
<oupateddie> OK the how do I remove them
<oupateddie> via the update man I presume
<kbmonkey> you might need to uninstall that testing version of libre office first
<oupateddie> OK how?
<kbmonkey> then see in update man if you can find the libre repo to remove too
<kbmonkey> hmmm, I am trying to find out how...
<kbmonkey> I am not on ubuntu at the moment
<oupateddie> Let me check
<kbmonkey> Kilos, will know this better, where to find your repos list
<Kilos> in synaptic
<oupateddie> In the update ma it is therer
<Kilos> i dunno where i have that command
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<kbmonkey> is it there as the repo itself?
<kbmonkey> in the gui Kilos ?
<Kilos> look at settings
<Kilos> bottom of update manager
<oupateddie> yep I have removed it
<Kilos> what does update man show needs updating?
<kbmonkey> okay, and uninstalled the libre office suite too?
<Kilos> tick on check
<kbmonkey> yes, Kilos is right. click on check, it will download the list of applications.
<oupateddie> I'm pasitng the sudo apt-get -f instaal now
<kbmonkey> then you can search for libre office again and install it
<kbmonkey> it now should use the  main repos from Ubuntu
<Kilos> also install synaptic and aptitude
<oupateddie> Pastebin G1KWDJi3
<oupateddie> that's what it returns with sudo apt-get -f install
<Kilos> hw do i get to that pastebin thing
<oupateddie> It ran the apt-get update with no errors
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> Your search - Pastebin G1KWDJi3 - did not match any documents.
<Kilos> grrr
<oupateddie> Let me redo
<Kilos> oupateddie, use slexy.org
<Kilos> http://slexy.org
<Kilos> much faster than pastebin
<oupateddie> www.pastebin.com/ixyZHpd
<kbmonkey> it seems to still be using the testing version to install
<Kilos> This paste has been removed!
<kbmonkey> Kilos, are you on raring too?
<Kilos> nope 12.04
<Kilos> short support not lekker for me
<kbmonkey> ok, oupateddie I was wrong, it is using the main version. but there looks like a bug in the install script :(
<kbmonkey> hang on let me search a little
<oupateddie> slexy.org/view/s2Xefu3VLD
<oupateddie> What I want to do is to remove libre and its files. I have Libre on this machine and want open on the other for testing purposes
<kbmonkey> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*
<Kilos> try ap-get remove libreoffice
<Kilos> hehe
<oupateddie> niope unmet dependancies.
<Kilos> sjoe
<oupateddie> Don't worry I'll do a clean install, it's going to be just better.
<oupateddie> ja sjoe die een het my
<Kilos> then well never know what the prob was
<oupateddie> well it will save more time
<Kilos> before you reinstall do the sudo rm libreoffice*
<kbmonkey> okay oupateddie, sorry we cant help at this time!
<Kilos> this is frustrating
<oupateddie> let me try that
<Kilos> always install synaptic it has a fix broken button
<kbmonkey> do you have a link to the steps you used to add the libre repo?
<oupateddie> I'll have to check that
<oupateddie> I just googled howto install open office in 13.04 and it gave me the answer, but I made a f-up. It worked but I reinstalled libre office on top o open thinking both would run
<oupateddie> I'll jus reinstall quickly
<oupateddie> thanks in any case
<kbmonkey> next time just use the software center and install libre or open offfice through there
<kbmonkey> I see a ubuntuforums thread of someone with the same issue
<Kilos> always install synaptic and do installs from there or with aptitude
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you use aptitude?
<kbmonkey> but it seems a tricky operation and reinstall will help you quicker oupateddie :)
<kbmonkey> no Kilos I use apt
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> well its the same as aptitude, but just command line
<Kilos> aptitude is better man
<Kilos> much more user friendly
<oupateddie> yep I agree
<kbmonkey> what can be more user friendly than the command line? ;)
<oupateddie> 'n kwaai vrou
<Kilos> i wish i had that pc here
<kbmonkey> this is tricky, I have not worked with ppa's in like 2 years
<kbmonkey> LOL oupateddie 
<Kilos> be interesting to sort that prob out
<kbmonkey> on packages.ubuntu.com I searched for libre office, and it is in the main
<kbmonkey> does libre office not support word formats ?
<oupateddie> Yep but there is a new 4.1 lo out with its own ppa
<superfly> it does
<kbmonkey> ah, okay I see. the new 4.1 probably pulled in some newer dependencies and caused a ruckus!
<superfly> oupateddie: don't use that ppa - those packages are packaged incorrectly.
<kbmonkey> ^ thanks superfly. I was wondering about that.
<oupateddie> Well it works on my own machine. But I'll try and remove it from my main machine and rollback to 4.0
<superfly> remove the ppa
<superfly> apt-get update
<superfly> apt-get install --reinstall libreoffice
<superfly> (not real package names, please make sure you're using the right ones)
<oupateddie> thanks superfly
<oupateddie> will do that
<kbmonkey> good stuff
<kbmonkey> time for me to make dinner
<oupateddie> Where are you kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Durban oupateddie 
<oupateddie> Opposite sied of me I'm at Yzerfontein West Coast
<kbmonkey> Ag lekker!
<Kilos> oupateddie, you are having these probs because you havent been here for a long tim
<Kilos> time
<oupateddie> Time Kilos, time
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey ive used 13.04 kde
<oupateddie> I'm getting ready to visit Dubai in Jan 2014 so everything has to be finished
<Kilos> everyone cries about the time in this fast paced world
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> come on oupateddie is office fixed?
<kbmonkey> lol kil	
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> ai! terminal doing that funny character thing again. typing to fast for my ssh tunnerl
<oupateddie> I'm busy with reinstallation
<oupateddie> The Libre is running on this machine
<oupateddie> My proble is that this friend is using libre for reports and when the other side opens it in office 2003/7 the formatting is all skrewed up
<oupateddie> Somehow an extra blank page is inserted after every libre page in die doc
<kbmonkey> hmm, sounds like the page margins are too wide
<kbmonkey> but that is just my guess
<oupateddie> that's what I thought as well
<oupateddie> I found this with another client as well
<superfly> oupateddie: that's a known issue in Office (if you're saving things in ODT)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<oupateddie> but MS Office is so sh1t and I cannot thionk why people cannot see the light
<superfly> Office doesn't implement any of the standards properly
<kbmonkey> fancy documents are not my forte, Im a text file person myself
<oupateddie> no saving in .doc
<kbmonkey> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier kbmonkey my vriend
<oupateddie> ditto superfly
<oupateddie> According to the world standards authority the ot format is the industry standard
<kbmonkey> office supports odf formats now (if I recall correctly), maybe have more luck with those
<oupateddie> but Microsoft think they are the cat's whiskers
<kbmonkey> odt*
 * superfly had to tell a friend today to stop using IE for their own safety
<superfly> I couldn't believe people still use that piece of rubbish
<oupateddie> Office 2010or 2013 perhaps
<superfly> 2010 and 2013 sortof support ODT
<oupateddie> The best of LO or OO is that they always loo the same even in newer versions but MS changes everything meaniong a new training
<oupateddie> Which would you say is better now LO or OpenO
<superfly> LibreOFfice
<superfly> AOO is being left behind
<oupateddie> Even now that Apache has taken OO over
<superfly> yup
<kbmonkey> reading an interesting piece on microsoft vs free software, you compete with two ways: features and price. since ms cannot compete with price, they create faux features to give the impression of added value
<superfly> they didn't take it over, it was donated
<oupateddie> wait a mo... the new office 365 costs only USD10 as I understand
<superfly> per month or per year
<superfly> it's a subscription
<oupateddie> per year apparently
<oupateddie> They want to hit LO out of the market in this way
<oupateddie> But they can do what they want, Linux is still a safer option wrt virus etc..
<oupateddie> oh yes and MS is going strong in the cloud direction
<Kilos> oupateddie, heres that command
<Kilos> sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<Kilos> im still looking for the other one
<oupateddie> Nou bietjie laat ek amper klaar reinstall, maar dankie
<Kilos> ja man maar hou dit vir volgende probleem
<Kilos> hehe
<oupateddie> Sal so maak...
<Kilos> groot werk vir my om te soek waar is als weggesteek
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see youall morrow
<Kilos> nlsthzn, how come you not asleep yet?
<nlsthzn> :) wife just telling me to come to bed :p
<nlsthzn> so I am off now 
<nlsthzn> night
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> hehe
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-14
<Kilos> morning all
<oupateddie> Good morning..... Anybody also struggling with the Thunderbord 24.2.0?
<oupateddie> Thunderbird*
<Kilos> hi oupateddie 
<Kilos> i dont like thunderbird at all so i use evolution
<Kilos> with pop settings so i only get new mails as they arrive
<oupateddie> I suddenly after an update on this machine yesterday find that TB is like unstable. It starts scrolling and doesn't stop. All f'ed up
<Kilos> eish
<oupateddie> BTW the laptop is running again. I reinstalled 13.04 and it is back onlinbe with Libre Office
<Kilos> i also use 12.04. its very stable in unity and kde
<Kilos> well done
<oupateddie> I do have an Idea that I'll have to do a clean install on this machine. It is showing signs of "fatigue"
<Kilos> there is a clean up tool
<oupateddie> 12.04 I mean as it is quite stable
<Kilos> yeah 12.04 is very stable now
<oupateddie> my problem is the xorg server as it is deurmekaar on this machine
<oupateddie> clean up tool?
<Kilos> lappy?
<Kilos> lemme think a bit
<oupateddie> This is also my "test machine" and whatever I want to try is on this machine so it might get a bit deurmekaar at one stagr
<oupateddie> no PC it is a HP with an intel processor and video card
<Kilos> have you installed the right nvidia driver
<oupateddie> I want to move my work to a work only machine as the testing encrouches on the work side
<Kilos> open dash and type additional
<oupateddie> Let me put itthis way, I installed the HDD in this machine from another one which got struck by a power spike. Then I struggeld with the video output till I installed the intel drivers. But I think somewhere the drivers and patches got mixed up. 
<oupateddie> yep I have the relevant drivers installed. 
<Kilos> have you installed aptitude
<oupateddie> I have another drive in the machine which I clean installed 12.04 and it is working perfectly. It is time to reformat the work disk...
<oupateddie> on this machine no but I can
<Kilos> computer-janitor
<Kilos> use aptitude ya
<Kilos> it tells you where probs are
<Kilos> and mostly sorts them for you
<oupateddie> I know about cvomputer janitor, but have not played with it yet
<oupateddie> aptitude ot janitor
<Kilos> there is another one but i cant think of the name atm
<oupateddie> or*
<Kilos> aptitude in place of apt-get
<Kilos> then you use sudo aptitude reinstall package
<oupateddie> I see janitor is loaded
<Kilos> it tells you what is not needed anymore etc
<oupateddie> just run aptitude as is
<Kilos> also running sudo touch /forcefsck does a filesystem check on booting
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<oupateddie> busy with that yes
<oupateddie> the files are OK, it is just a case of checking the sanity of all the files and if they are still required.
<Kilos> you have different hardware on this pc you brought the drive to so might need to find what else is needed
<Kilos> ya aptitude will remove unnecesary files
<oupateddie> taht's it. And I'm not sure how to chck that
<oupateddie> let me run it
<oupateddie> just sudo aptitude?
<Kilos> look at additional drivers again
<Kilos> so 
<Kilos> use aptitude in place of apt-get
<Kilos> apt-get install --reinstall becomes aptitude reinstall
<Kilos> think of some package to reinstall then use aptitude for it
<oupateddie> yes  I have run it at tyhis stage as sudo aptitude and it is giving be an interesting summary
<Kilos> yeah i love aptitude
<oupateddie> no I have used aptitude instead of apt-get previously but never as I have now
<Kilos> also aptitude upgrade does the kernel stuff as well where apt-get doesnt
<oupateddie> It gives me obsolete packages (81) How do I get that sorted out? 
<Kilos> it should give you the option
<Kilos> f for fix or yes or so
<oupateddie> It gives a menu at the top with options... sorry I'm stupid but what must I specify.. something like sudo aptitude --resolver?
<Kilos> oh maybe sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop will find what is needed in this pc that wasnt in the other one
<Kilos> what options does it give
<oupateddie> trying that now
<Kilos> you not stupid you are learning
<Kilos> stupid peeps dont use linux
<oupateddie> did the reinstall but got this answer : ubuntu-desktop is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled.
<Kilos> you on 12.04 unity hey?
<oupateddie> yep and I found how aptitude is working, menu driven just select menu option at the top
<Kilos> if so it must be installed
<oupateddie> 12.04 2d unity
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> can take a while
<oupateddie> busy installing
<oupateddie> Desktop installed
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> did it install lots?
<smile> hi Kilos  :)
<Symmetria> ARGHHHH
<oupateddie> no not a lot only three progs
<Symmetria> I ran outta disk space again :(
<Symmetria> and I can't add more :( 
<Kilos> eish Symmetria and they are so big
<Symmetria> kilos, lol, 3 servers
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> internal drive bays were full (6 x 3TB each)
<Kilos> get a bigger server
<Symmetria> so then I attached 4 x 4TB USB 3 disks to each of them as well
<Kilos> wow 6 of them
<Symmetria> so 34 TB each, x 3 
<Symmetria> and they all full ;p
 * Symmetria buys another server ;p
<Kilos> wow with what
<Kilos> oupateddie, do sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude upgrade
<oupateddie> let me guess... music 
<Symmetria> kilos lol, tv episodes music and movies ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> delete/delete
<Kilos> or delete after watching
<Kilos> 34 TB is tons of drive space
<Symmetria> lol, 34 x 3 ;p
<Symmetria> so 102 TB ;p
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> no man you collecting lotsa stuff youll never watch
<Symmetria> haha I collect for the hell of it
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> send some of that band width here
<oupateddie> Kilos - check this out http://pastebin.com/t7JqdCk8
<Kilos> ok
<oupateddie> How do I get these either fixed or removed
<Kilos> Spam Detection For Pastebin ID: t7JqdCk8
<Kilos> use http://slexy.org
<oupateddie> try again
<oupateddie> fixed it
<Kilos> i battle with pastebin. it takes forever to open here
<oupateddie> hang on
<Kilos> are you using xchat to get here?
<oupateddie> http://slexy.org/view/s214U8He45
<Kilos> sec
<oupateddie> no chatzilla
<Kilos> how many workspaces do you use?
<oupateddie> at the moment just one but sometimes two
<Kilos> haha i use 10
<Kilos> xchat has its own space
<oupateddie> chatzille is also on a separate space
<oupateddie> so in fact two spaces at this stage
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<oupateddie> thanks will check
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> those things are above my limited knowledge
<Kilos> i dunno about the duplicate entry in /var/lib/apt/lists/ maybe you can delete the duplicate one
<Kilos> theres lotsa stuff in there
<Kilos> im just guessing now
<Kilos> did you add another repo?
<Kilos> i go move sheep to another camp quick
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> back
<Kilos> oupateddie, you winning?
<oupateddie> slowly... just had something to snack but slowly winning
<Kilos> cool
<oupateddie> I think I must go and inspect the insides of my eyelids soon
<Kilos> lol
<oupateddie> seems that there are duplicates sitting in the sources.list.d directory
<oupateddie> and it is moaning about them
<oupateddie> slowly removing the dupl's
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i wonder what caused that
<Kilos> saterdays are bad days all the clever peeps are shopping
<oupateddie> excessive playing around
<Kilos> Symmetria, whats happening with the fast server
<oupateddie> Right Kilos, got all the dup's sorted
<Kilos> well done
<oupateddie> but that was not what I wanted to ask about this morning, it was all about the thunderbird problem
<Kilos> lol
<oupateddie> I got that fixed now, but tb is still playing up...
<Kilos> tonight the clever peeps will be here , maybe one of them has an idea
<oupateddie> I'll not be here.... I'm going to a dance here in town so I'll be shaking, rattling and rolling
<Kilos> what was the prob again?
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> maybe google has an answer for us
<Kilos> is ysterfontein actually a town?
<oupateddie> When it opens and you move your mouse over the list of mails it starts displaying funnies..
<Kilos> not just 2 shops and a garage
<Kilos> explain funnies
<oupateddie> Yzerfontein is a 1 horse town and that horse has died... but it is summer holidays and the town is cooking
<Kilos> have you got thunderbird with a ppa as well
<oupateddie> Today is the snoek derby's first leg to be followed tomorrow
<Kilos> aw i love smoked snoek
<oupateddie> no tb is in main repo
<Kilos> try sudo aptitude reinstall thunderbird
<oupateddie> I triewd to soke snoek but I could not light it and it is not good for the lungs....
<Kilos> lol
<oupateddie> there's probably over 100 boats out to sea and they all return now for weighing in time
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you right near the beach
<Kilos> lekker
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> or good afternoon, i should say
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi oupateddie 
<oupateddie> sitting behind my computer and looking out over the sea with Dassen Island to my left
<oupateddie> hi charl
<Kilos> help with thunderbird
<Kilos> it shows funnies
<Kilos> hehe
<oupateddie> its like bad egss... no yokes...
<Kilos> oupateddie, use evolution
<Kilos> it can even make its own backups
<oupateddie> eish all my emails are set up with tb and the add-ons etc...
<oupateddie> this is just since the upgrade which was done yesterday
<oupateddie> I suspect that an update will be forthcoming in a day or two for this new error
<Kilos> ah maybe you can roll back to the older version
<oupateddie> I hate older virgins.... lol
<Kilos> charl, help man
<oupateddie> it might however be a video driver that is playing up again
<Kilos> try the additional drivers thing in the dash again lets see
<oupateddie> something else which I had done yesterday was to swop monitors.. the other one was fading fast and I replaced it with this one. However it did not do this before the update
<oupateddie> when I hover the mouse over an email and move the pointer to the next mail entry then it sort of copies the description to the lines following the emal... Nothing really happens but I cannot select an email.... a bit of a sh1t situation
<charl> sorry just give me a few minutes
<charl> just got up
<oupateddie> wakey wakey
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> he is in europe
<charl> not that it's an excuse, we are one hour behind you
<charl> just making some coffee
<Kilos> oupateddie, did you check additional drivers?
<Kilos> lets make sure it aint nvidia
<oupateddie> let me redo that quickly
<charl> oupateddie: you hate older virgins?
<charl> what's the problem though?
<oupateddie> yep charl older virgins are bad for your health... lol
<oupateddie> Kiols it is not nvidia..
<oupateddie> Kilos
<oupateddie> sorry I'm typing bad today
<Kilos> lemme catch up quick
<oupateddie> it is  a 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller   vendor: Intel Corporation
<Kilos> did you reinstall thunderbird?
<Kilos> ah
<oupateddie> Yep and still doing the same 
<Kilos> does additional drivers show anything
<oupateddie> nothing I say, nothing
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> is that onboard graphics
<oupateddie> yep
<oupateddie> if it is a video problem then the other apllications will also be affected and it is only TB
<charl> that can't be a video driver problem
<charl> something is wrong with your desktop manager
<charl> what exactly is the problem? can you make a screenshot?
<oupateddie> nope. What is happening is that when I open TB and I point the mouse at an email and then moved the mouse in any direction it is as if the "active" line is then pulled to all the lines across whicht emouse is moved. That is just what it looks like but nothing happens to the actual mail. 
<oupateddie> And this only started this morning after I had an upgrade last night
<oupateddie> I am of the opinion that this is a graphics problem now. I shall have to update the xorg as this monitor seems to be the culprit..
<oupateddie> just want to restart
<charl> ah i se
<charl> see
<charl> interesting
<charl> but if you have an intel on board chip then it shouldn't be an issue
<charl> i use the same, it's very stable
<charl> the open source drivers for intel i mean
<charl> but you never know... i haven't run updates here for a week and i also don't use thunderbird
<Kilos> oh my he crashed now
<Kilos> or very slow reboot
<Kilos> charl, he can use synaptic to reinstall everything to do with xorg and xserver methinks
<charl> i guess you could try it
<charl> but i don't know if that will fix the problem
<charl> i have had some funny issues like that in the past myself
<charl> but never with an intel graphics card
<charl> always with some crappy nvidia or other setup
<Kilos> who knows. we must just try everything till its fixed. he is quite new to buntu
<Kilos> few months i think
<charl> in worst case you can just reinstall
<charl> but if you do an update again it will most likely go kaput yet again
<charl> so there is no real point
<charl> outside of simply not doing an update of certain packages
<charl> perhaps keep back updates of the linux kernel
<charl> not a good thing to do because then you also don't get security updates
<charl> but if you have no other choice...
<charl> otherwise consider moving to a different mail client but i also realise that it is not a very convenient option ...
<charl> i am rather unhappy myself with the pushing of cutting edge kernels of ubuntu
<charl> on the one side, you get the "latest and greatest" but kernals are tricky
<charl> my mother has two computers who are using some old nvidia cards
<charl> they both completely fail with the new ubuntu
<charl> i got her to install arch and now she's up and running again without any problems
<Symmetria> goddamn
<charl> but arch is even more cutting edge than ubuntu
<Symmetria> I just discovered that one of the guys I used to work with (who works for the csir/meraka/sanren), is a convicted murderer 
<charl> lol
<charl> well you never know the circumstances
<charl> so be careful to judge
<Symmetria> how the hell he is even outta jail is a bit of a mystery since he was sentenced in 2003 for slitting his wife's throat 
<charl> brrrr ok
<Symmetria> charl, he slit his wifes throat with a knife in the bathtub after he thought she was having an affair ;p
<charl> phew !
<charl> talking about jealousy
<charl> some smart people are also insane
<charl> take reiser for example
<Symmetria> how the hell he is outta jail though I dont know
<charl> brilliant guy that invented reiserfs and in the meantime he's an occultist
<Symmetria> murderfs!
<charl> nice bio
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser
<charl> "Hans Thomas Reiser (born December 19, 1963) is an American computer programmer, entrepreneur, and convicted murderer."
<charl> sounds awesome except for the last part :)
<charl> " In 2004, he founded Namesys, a corporation meant to coordinate the development of both file systems. In April 2008, Reiser was convicted of the first degree murder of his wife, Nina Reiser, who disappeared in September 2006."
<charl> lesson, don't marry a person working in ict
<Kilos> oh charl i had an idea, he took that drive from another pc where he installed ubuntu
<Kilos> maybe it installed something there while checking hardware and now hardware not the same
<Kilos> i will ask him tomorrow if he gets up after tonights dance/party
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> boom boom coming closer. power can go anytime
<kbmonkey> halllo o/
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos-> hi kbmonkey 
<charl> yet another end-to-end encrypted chat client https://threema.ch/en/
<Kilos-> big boom booms here now
<charl> and yet again, fully proprietary
<charl> and not standards-basede
<charl> *based
<kbmonkey> I was trying out a free secure message system recently.. what was it called...
<charl> if people just bothered working together we would have had an awesome, fully interoperable standard already
<kbmonkey> yup
<charl> let me know kbmonkey, i am working on one myself
<charl> if you can find the name
<Kilos-> charl dont worry about whats already existing, take the lead and make a good one 
<Kilos-> even open your own irc channel and go to other channels and ask those that are interested to join you
<kbmonkey> it uses pgp, it was still in dev but worked pretty neat. Ill try find out.
<kbmonkey> charl, hot sauces named mega byte and terra byte - http://imgur.com/64m6wDZ
<charl> whahaha
<charl> very good
<charl> the one on the right looks like it might be herbanero sauce
<charl> i am literally watching a nature program from the netherlands right now
<charl> you would think it isn't possible but apparently it is
<kbmonkey> no just garden chillies, old man made them
<kbmonkey> streaming nature shows? nice!
<charl> http://www.denieuwewildernis.nl/tv-serie/
<charl> oh it's about this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oostvaardersplassen
<kbmonkey> charl, I found it. https://bitmessage.org
<kbmonkey> it is in python and on github
<kbmonkey> beta but working
<kbmonkey> oh wow that looks like a good place to watch a show on!
<charl> i'm looking at the site now, it looks interesting
<charl> i'm particularly interested in the protocol
<charl> it claims to be peer to peer, which always worries me
<charl> peer to peer is hard, and after quickly scanning the protocol document it isn't clear to me how that's implemented yet
<kbmonkey> it uses a similar approach to tor, using your generated key.
<kbmonkey> what is interesting is that keys are disposable. 
<kbmonkey> just create a new one for each conversation, or keep one for longer.
<charl> that's not that interesting, ssl/tls uses the same approach for each connection
<charl> you do a connection handshake, and part of that handshake is negotiating a cipher and keys
<charl> i'm looking at this post now: http://cryptojunky.com/blog/2013/03/09/setting-up-and-using-bitmessage-an-encrypted-communications-platform-based-on-bitcoin/
<charl> "Each message requires a proof of work that is designed to take around four minutes."
<charl> this makes it completely unsuitable for use as a replacement for instant messaging
<kbmonkey> well let me know if you ever keen to try it out. I am always interested in encryption stuff :)
<kbmonkey> keeping my eye on that project...
<charl> thanks for the heads up, but it's not really what i'm looking for
<kbmonkey> no problem
<kbmonkey> off to make dinner now, a bit late but hey its weekend
<superfly> kbmonkey: not Telegram?
<superfly> oh, bitmessage
<kbmonkey> yes, bitmessage was the one I tried
<kbmonkey> have not looked at how many other ones are out there yet
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-12-15
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I am eating big fat red grapes
<Kilos> ooo yummy kbmonkey 
<Kilos> morning
<superfly> morning Kilos and kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> morning Kilos and superfly 
<Kilos> best way to enjoy grapes, much healthier than waiting for them to forment first
 * superfly gets things ready for church
<superfly> later folks
<Kilos> pray for us please superfly 
<kbmonkey> later!
<superfly> I'm always praying for you Kilos 
<Kilos> ty my friend
<oupateddie> Goood morning
<Kilos> hello oupateddie 
<Kilos> you have a good dance
<oupateddie> Howzit on this Sunday morning?
<Kilos> good ty and there?
<oupateddie> Dance... not really as there were very few people, but the music was good.
<Kilos> ah
<oupateddie> The West Coast is overcast but humid, looks like a 28C today
<Kilos> we 34°c today
<oupateddie> Let me see if anybody is up to speed with Firefox 26.... and the blocking of JavaScript(s)
<oupateddie> Ouch that's hot
<Kilos> oh you dont want java
<Kilos> i had to install it here to see some sites
<Kilos> but i use opera browser
<oupateddie> How do I "accept" javascript on FF26. It is showing me that Javascript is not active on the FF26. 
<oupateddie> I have Chrone and Opera but Opera is not so Joomla friendly when updating CMS Websites
<Kilos> doesnt it give a popup for accept
<oupateddie> And the nice part is that FF has an Afrikaans spell checker which I could not find in Chrome
<oupateddie> Nope Kilos
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> do you want to see the java stuff?
<oupateddie> Well my Facebook page is all screwed as I cannot enter anything in the fields. It doesn't accept anything.
<oupateddie> Also my google page is not displayed correctly
<Kilos> sec im looking
<oupateddie> That is on the laptop, but on the desktop it is OK
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install oracle-java7-installer
<Kilos> most stuff works with just openjdk
<oupateddie> I'm not sure if openjdk is installed let me chack
<Kilos> and sun-java-something or other
<oupateddie> It seems as if opnjdk is not installed on the machine
<Kilos> have you got synaptic?
<oupateddie> must still do that on 13.04
<oupateddie> its the laptop which played up yesterday
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> so you now on 13.04
<oupateddie> yeh on the laptop
<oupateddie> on the desktop I cleaned up a l;ot with a magic prog ubuntu-tweak
<Kilos> you shoulda gone with 13.10 i think 13.04 isnt supported anymore
<Kilos> thats why im staying with 12.04. 3 years support is better than 6 months
<oupateddie> I did not have 13.10 on a stick. Perhaps I mus download it and install it. In fact I do get updates for 13.04 regularly
<oupateddie> Is 13.10 at all friendly as 12.04..
<oupateddie> Also when is the next LTS coming
<Kilos> you need to do some work to get extra workspaces and so on and it has lots of animated stuff i killed
<Kilos> 14.04
<oupateddie> On my main machine it is still 12.04
<oupateddie> Rather stay as I am till 14.04
<Kilos> if you got space to play, try 13.10 kubuntu
<Kilos> very fast
<Kilos> installs in 12 mins
<oupateddie> What about Mint?
<Kilos> i prefer kde
<oupateddie> Never used it before
<Kilos> they have worked on speed which was the main draw back
<oupateddie> Will download an load onto another old machine standing garthering dust
<oupateddie> *gathering
<Kilos> took some getting used to but very lekker once you know the basics
<oupateddie> where do I download the kubuntu iso
<Kilos> Maaz, get ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: 301 Moved Permanently to http://www.ubuntu.com/, which gets a 200 OK "The world's most popular free OS | Ubuntu"
<Kilos> hmm...
<oupateddie> My problemis that I have clients running Ubuntu 12 and 13 and I have to give support so I need machines to run on them
<Kilos> Maaz, google kubuntu 13.10 iso download
<Maaz> Kilos: "Kubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander)" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ :: "Kubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) Daily Build" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ :: "Download Kubuntu | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu :: "Kubuntu 13.10 | Kubuntu" http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10 :: "Download Kubuntu | Kubuntu"
<Maaz> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download :: "Kubuntu | Friendly Computing" http://www.…
<Kilos> oh you still on java thing too
<oupateddie> Busy installing openjdk
<oupateddie> Was not installed on the laptop
<Kilos> here is the whole java thing
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<Kilos> that opens anything using java
<oupateddie> Stupid question for anybody... can I boot up more than one ubuntu one one machine at the same time. I have a ps with two hdd's each with a different version. 
<oupateddie> on* - one
<Kilos> yes i have 3 drives that boot here
<oupateddie> OK how do I  boot up the two disk as two "pc's " simultaneously
<Kilos> 12.04 unity and 10.10 and kubuntu 12.04 on an external
<Kilos> in one you type in sudo update-grub
<Kilos> thats on your first bootable drive
<oupateddie> OK I have update grub on the primary drive which brings up the grub menu
<Kilos> then you will get the option which one to boot from
<oupateddie> that's I get
<Kilos> oh sorry man i misread your question
<oupateddie> But is it possible to boot the primary as a machine and the secondary at the same time as a second machine
<Kilos> i dont know
<Kilos> dont think you can run 2 at once
<oupateddie> This means that by "switching" between hdd's I can actually run two "workstations" simultaneously from one pc
<Kilos> im lost with that
<Kilos> if you find out how tell me too
<oupateddie> well if you hear anything let me know. It might be possible if you run a virtual machine within the 1st instance similar to WINE for windows applic's
<Kilos> oh you can run virtualbox
<oupateddie> just thought of that now
<Kilos> then install os of choice on there
<oupateddie> that would mean your primaty machine would vbe your work machine and the virtual the other "play" disk
<oupateddie> then I can run a 12.04, 13.04 and Kubuntu all at the same time no?
<Kilos> virtualbox opens on your running drive
<Kilos> dunno how to make it use a second drive
<Kilos> ask that kinda question here tonight when the brains are here
<oupateddie> worthwhile trying to get it done though
<oupateddie> Do you know about crossover?
<Kilos> nope
<oupateddie> It is a codeweavers product to run windows under linux.
<oupateddie> It basically allows you to run .exe.'s in linux without  wine
<Kilos> eish i try keep any ms stuff away from here, apart from xp on first 20g to use up the bad sectors on this drive
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<Kilos> wb
<confluency> CrossOver *is* Wine. It's a proprietary fork.
<Kilos> oh ty confluency 
<kbmonkey> hallo
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> you lurking lekker Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ive already done my bit today
<kbmonkey> ya, some people have the strangest problems when they come from a windows environment 
<kbmonkey> mostly because they just dont stop to read the instructions :]
<kbmonkey> but Kilos you must never tell anyone to rm -rf, that is looking for trouble. he he
<kbmonkey> especially with sudo
<Kilos> oh sorry. ive use it for stubborn stuff
<Kilos> i said rm not rm -rf didnt i
<Kilos> you must read the part this morning about running virtualbox on another drive
<Kilos> im lost there
<kbmonkey> no you didnt say rf, only sudo rm :]
<kbmonkey> why should I read about virtualbox? I use qemu!
<Kilos> i didnt know it was unsafe
<Kilos> tell oupa then 
<Kilos> see what he wants to do
<Kilos> if you help him lekker we can maybe push for some snoek
<Kilos> email smoked snoek
<kbmonkey> haha
<kbmonkey> if you rm the wrong thing you can destroy your system files :(
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> ja I see oupa wants to run a virtual machiine using the hard disk instead of a image file
<kbmonkey> I have not done that before myself
<kbmonkey> but the virtualbox wiki has a tutorial on that as I recall
<Kilos> good
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> oh my goodness, this is just plain brilliant http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/658/580/aca.jpg
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> i love the south african way - problem - steal a solution
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> especially the belgian way - first start with a solution and end with a problem
<charl> and the french way is also hilarious
<charl> this is so true this one i am laughing tears of joy
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> you still here kbmonkey ? gonna rain
<kbmonkey> yes, gonna rain here too. temp is dropping fast.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish kbmonkey  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> yey koffie
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> we got boom booms here but most likely that is just gonna kill the power and rain somewhere else
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> eish
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> agreed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gonna be a small meet on the 23rd methinks
<Kilos> oh ya kbmonkey you inna dog box
<Kilos> you missed your own first open meet
<Kilos> you lucky the pro hasnt sent the mafia after you yet'
<Kilos> see now he hides
<oupateddie> Evening all
<Kilos> hi oupateddie 
<Kilos> wb
<oupateddie> Kilos what is the syntax of that fix broken command you sent yesterday?
<Kilos> the monkey said there is info on the wiki on using virtualbox to another drive
<Kilos> umm
<oupateddie> I'll check that out
<Kilos> sudo apt-get --fixbroken i think it was
<oupateddie> I'll see as I had it differently and it did not work
<Kilos> lemme try find it again
<Kilos> but also in synaptic there is a fix broken button
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install -f
<Kilos> ill have to hunt again. not sure where i have it saved
<oupateddie> Not a problem
<oupateddie> I found it in aptitude manual
<Kilos> what is it?
<Kilos> you must make a file to save all these commands
<Kilos> i do but on different drives and places
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> but the synaptic you got to edit and then fix broken
<oupateddie> I am trying to save all the command yes
<oupateddie> I'm trying to collect all these now into one file
<Kilos> what did you break now
<Kilos> oh also there are man pges
<Kilos> pages
<Kilos> you type in mad apt or whatever program you looking for info on
<Kilos> i battle to understand man though
<oupateddie> I check with aptitude and these are a number of obsolete progs which I want to remove
<oupateddie> My cousin's machine has broken packages and I'm trying to help him how to fix these.   
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> what error messages do you see?
<oupateddie> No, I have left him to fight on by himself... If he needs more help I'll have a look.
<Kilos> you can let him come here too you know
<oupateddie> I have downloaded Kubuntu, want to see how it looks on the laptop.
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> if you need help there ill need to swap drives
<Kilos> button bottom left is the launcher
<oupateddie> first have to make a bootable stick for it
<Kilos> you use unetbootin or startup disk creator
<oupateddie> yep that I have done
<oupateddie> Well now I'll probably do a clean install on the laptop with Kubuntu. At this stage I'm basically creating a new Kubuntu machine instead of Ubutnu. Let's see if I am going to become insane again
<Kilos> lol go for it
<oupateddie> I have been wanting to try kubuntu but always no time,  now it's plunge time
<Kilos> first time i tried it i was totally lost but now i love it
<Kilos> totally different
<oupateddie> does it also have libre office in it
<Kilos> all packages are common to all ubuntu
<oupateddie> obviously all the linux logic holds good it is just a kde based instead of gnome
<Kilos> only the gui differs
<Kilos> yip
<oupateddie> ok I understand that it is better and faster but it is not user friendly
<Kilos> you could actually even have tried it by just installing kubuntu-desktop
<oupateddie> can still do that
<Kilos> but 13.10 is much faster than earlier versions
<oupateddie> then it runs kde instead of gnome?
<Kilos> i install it in 12 mins on a dual core p4 with 1.5g ram
<Kilos> yes 
<oupateddie> if I then want to revert back to gnome I just reinstall the gnome desktop?
<Kilos> you can choose in the bootup screen where you type in your password
<Kilos> you leave gnome there for starters
<oupateddie> ok so if i install kubuntu then it will keep gnome and have kubuntu as an extra option.
<Kilos> you tick a little thing top right where you type in password and choose
<oupateddie> what if I now install 13.10 kubuntu  and then later needs gnoem I can install the gnome desktop as well?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ubuntu-desktop
<oupateddie> will try that instead, then the laptop is at least on 13.10
<oupateddie> that basically is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop as a command
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> lots of peeps dont like kde but once you are used to it it is very lekker
<Kilos> ask superfly for an opinion
<oupateddie> Murphy time.... startup crashes so now I am installing kubuntu on 13.04
<Kilos> what crashes
<Kilos> sjoe murphy move from me to you
<Kilos> yay
<oupateddie> dtartup disk creator
<Kilos> use unetbootin
<Kilos> much better
<Kilos> makes a good boot stick
<Kilos> oupateddie, what happened
<oupateddie> still busy installing
<oupateddie> the whole world and all are sitting on adls tonight
<Kilos> oh on top of gnome?
<oupateddie> adsl*
<oupateddie> The entire world is in Yzerfontein busy with adsl and the exchange is just dying
<oupateddie> yep on top of gnome
<Kilos> lol
<oupateddie> my 2Mb line is running at 30 kB's
<Kilos> ouch
<oupateddie> Yep that hurts
<oupateddie> wonder why the kubuntu download site is so slow, other stuff are doing well though
<Kilos> im gonna sleep now. ballies cant stay up late
<Kilos> will be on kde in the morning if i dont forget
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-08
<Audioburn> oi
<Squirm> morning
<Wraz> Is it that time allready
<Squirm> unfortunately Wraz, It is Monday
<Squirm> and I have stuff to do
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> busy Monday
<Kilos> morning gremble theblazehen inetpro nuvolari Squirm and others too
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy \
<Kilos> without the \ too
<Squirm> hey Kilos
<Kilos> haha theblazehen what happened to your testimonial?
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<theblazehen> Kilos: ai.. Need to do it still
<Kilos> lol
 * theblazehen is liking the look of rust
<theblazehen> but not the lack of crypto libraries
<theblazehen> Kilos: logged in, but can't edit..
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> what id o is , make my browser remember the login password then only go to the link and it opens with the edit option showning
<Kilos> showing
<Kilos> you supposed to be teaching me man
<theblazehen> theblazehen.com/noedit.png it's not htere, and I'm logged in..
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Kilos> i tick that and it shoes the page with edit option top left
<Kilos> shows
<Kilos> did you login after getting to the first page?
<Kilos> my browser remembers the login stuff and when i open the link i see everything
<Kilos> i cant get to take a screenshot
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> where are the clever peeps when i need them
<Kilos> i go take sheep out quick
<superfly> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> I think I maybe need permission to edit?
<Kilos> as far as i know all you need is a launchpad account
<theblazehen> eish
<theblazehen> Maybe if I write it here, and you add it?
<Kilos> didnt you get one yet?
<Kilos> the launchpad account will then also show you as another member i think
 * Kilos wonders how gremble did it
<theblazehen> ya, I have an account
<Kilos> then login with that account
<theblazehen> I am logged in
<Kilos> ~blaze.launchpad.net
<Kilos> something like that
<Kilos> ok then tick that more actions button
<Kilos> i found edit there the first time i think
<theblazehen> did, no edit for me.
<theblazehen> But page is marked as immutable
<Kilos> what does that do if you tick it
<theblazehen> shows a list of stuff
<theblazehen> but no edit
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ok ill post your testimonial for you, but would like to know why you cant get in
<Kilos> bang on the door
<Kilos> hit the pc
<Kilos> sear at it
<Kilos> swear
<theblazehen> No hitting :(
<theblazehen> Unless it's the crt
<theblazehen> hit that, but not TOO hard
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok you can mail me your testimonial
<Kilos> dont want freenode kicking you for spam
<theblazehen> Kilos: I'll just PM
<theblazehen> gremble: ping
<Kilos> haha he is lost in the house he is looking after
<Kilos> in the old days houses looked after themselves
<Kilos> nlsthzn: you awake?
<Kilos> hmm... maybe at work
<gremble> Hmm>
<gremble> You need to log in on the wikipedia page, not just launchpad. You need to connect the two accounts
<theblazehen> hmm..
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> There is a login button on the edit page
<gremble> just follow that
<theblazehen> gremble: Kilos added testimonial for me, but ty anyway
<Kilos> theblazehen: go try it man
<gremble> mmkay
<theblazehen> Kilos: ok
<Kilos> once its working then you good only
<theblazehen> gremble: when you say wikipedia, you mean the wiki page?
<Kilos> 2 years from now its your job to edit it all
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> Kilos: ai..
<theblazehen> Anyone here use oVirt?
<theblazehen> Gonna replace ESXi with it soon here
<theblazehen> well, in 4 hours..
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> hi how goes?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
 * Kilos busy making a major curry
<theblazehen> nice Kilos :)
<Kilos> TinuvaMac: how clever are you?
<Kilos> see if you can add your testimonial to say why you like our community
<gremble> theblazehen: yes, wiki, not wikipedia haha
<Kilos> Maaz: re-evaluation
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> why i always forget
<Kilos> Maaz: re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<gremble> maaz: re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> TinuvaMac: ^^
<theblazehen> Hmm. 71 people downloaded my firfox extension
<gremble> Nice
<gremble> What does your extension do?
<theblazehen> gremble: opens the reddit comments for a URL
<theblazehen> or view the comments in a sidebar
<gremble> Oh ok, neat
<theblazehen> dunno if they approved sidebar update yet
<theblazehen> yeah, it's approved
<theblazehen> I think adding "Sorry..." as the only text in the review notes made it take longer :(
<nlsthzn> Kilos, just got home from training... what I miss?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn we battled with the thing again
<Kilos> you poegaai now
<nlsthzn> I will survive...
<Kilos> neelsie you can look at the verify thing and if you happy ill ask maia if she wants more or if she thinks its adequate
<Kilos> you going to have a late night on the 16th
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hoi Private_User
<theblazehen> hi *
<Kilos> theblazehen: rev him now
<Kilos> im tired
<Private_User> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> half my curry never gets to other peeps, i start eating while frying the onions and garlic
<Private_User> lol
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> Private_User: do you have a launchpad account?
<Kilos> oh my that frightened him away
<theblazehen> lol
<TinuvaMac> Kilos: I dont think I have a testimonial yet. I have tried to help here in the past, haven't asked for help yet
<Kilos> you dont have to ask for help man, you can help others or lurk or just come for coffee
<Kilos> i dont think gremble has asked for help yet either
<nlsthzn> oh yes I have to send out a mail about the launchpad account :p
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> done
<Kilos> what about nlsthzn 
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> sometimes i read and understand, other times i just read
<nlsthzn> lol
<gremble> bropages.org
<gremble> Pretty nice, unfortunately ruby
<gremble> haha
<gremble> "P
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> gremble: saw that a few months ago.. Reminds me of the command line fu website
<gremble> Learning new mathematics is hard 
<gremble> D:
<theblazehen> https://www.debian.org/distrib/pre-installed#za TIL
<theblazehen> gremble: oh? What you learning?
<gremble> Lambda calculus
<gremble> But from Church's initial paper on 
<gremble> it
<theblazehen> That bad?
<gremble> There is a lot of assumed understanding I suppose. I don't think he does the best job at explaining what he is doing
 * Kilos waits for loadshedding
<Kilos> will rather go off, drives are too expensive to mess up
<gremble> Cheers
<gremble> I also switched my stuff off
<gremble> Laptop has its own power at least
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> he logged off even when there's no loadshedding?
<gremble> Yes because when the power cuts out it damages the drives
<gremble> And it sounds like he has wonky drives already
<inetpro> hmm... I thought I noticed @CityTshwane saying there was no more loadshedding today but looking again, can't find that tweet now
<gremble> They said it to make everyone feel better, then quickly deleted it so that no one can hold them accountable when they switch it off later
<gremble> ewn.co.za/2014/12/08/Load-shedding-to-continue-until-10pm
<inetpro> good evening
<theblazehen> hi inetpro, nice storm we having
<gremble> o/
<theblazehen> hi gremble
<gremble> If any of you are in the brooklyn area, Tashas has delicious food :o
<theblazehen> gremble: worth driving from centurion?
<gremble> If you are going to drive here from centurion, I would rather suggest Pachas
<gremble> They are supurb
<gremble> One of those family owned restaurants where the chef sends salads that are complimentory
<theblazehen> ah, kk, ty
<gremble> It is really one of those places where you could take your girlfriend for a special occasion
<gremble> Where you don't have to pay through your ass
<theblazehen> ah, nice
<Kilos> evening all.
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> whats news here gremble ?
<Kilos> i been offline for hours
<Kilos> at least its raining softly
<gremble> Nothing much. I was out, took my mother and
<gremble>  \sister out for dinner
<gremble> Sorry
<gremble> Fightin
<Kilos> good man
<gremble> G WITH THE CAT
<Kilos> sjoe i wont say anything
 * Kilos not a cat fan
<gremble> Why? you should like them on the farm, they keep rats and snakes away
<Kilos> they do nothing but meow for food
<Kilos> they killed many of my racing pigeons back then and im allergic to them and their flees
<Kilos> we have one that lives outside, and catches the odd dove but rats are like hard work for it
<Kilos> and we got snakes that steal fowls eggs regularly
<Kilos> rhinkals
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> spitting cobra
<Kilos> rinkhals
<Kilos> hmm...
<gremble> Rinkhals is not actually a cobra
<gremble> Pretty cool
<Kilos> hmm... you sure its not called a spitting cobra
<gremble> If it is brown, it is a mozambiquan spitting cobra
<gremble> If it is black with white stripes around its neck, it is a rinkhals
<gremble> A rinkhals has a smaller hood, it is usually called a psuedo-hood
<Kilos> im sure they kinda yellow
<Kilos> im looking if i can find them online
<gremble> oh, then you have something else
<gremble> ;o
<Kilos> big hoods
<Kilos> killed one 2 metres long here already
<gremble> Saw a Night adder here a couple of years ago
<gremble> I wanted it so badly, but I was too fatigued to handle it, so I just let it fo
<gremble> go*
<Kilos> sjoe, what you want to do with it?
<gremble> Feed it and love it :P
<Kilos> snakes are only good to sell to snake parks or to stomp their heads in
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> me needs to go ask sis what colour they are here
<Kilos> she says one was near black with the ring and others were golden cobras
<Kilos> she just asked what did south africa use before candles
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> electricity
<Kilos> how do you love a snake gremble ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> Depending on how venomous it is, very carefully
<Kilos> adog or cat you can hug even
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ya here the one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinkhals
<gremble> Yup, called a spitting cobra, but not actually a cobra
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> I'm trying to find that golden one that you mentioned
<Kilos> im looking too . sis remembers these things
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<gremble> Kilos: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozambique_spitting_cobra Did it look like that?
<Kilos> she says the cape cobra is what we had here
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cape_cobra
<Kilos> dunno where she got the name golden cobra from
<magespawn> it would unusual for a Mfezi to up there Kilos
<gremble> It would be very unusual for the cape cobra to be there
<gremble> Would be worthwile to catch 
<Kilos> oh now i remember  something, the pro also found a snake that wasnt supposed to be up here
<Kilos> could have been escaped from some snake place
<Kilos> so must i catch the next snake i see?
<gremble> Only if it is a cape cobra
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> and you come fetch
<gremble> I will come get it
<Kilos> i think there was some probs at a snake park just west of us here that lost a lot of snakes
<Kilos> maybe thew pro remembers
<gremble> I haven't been at that park since it opened
<gremble> Was just there once before 
<Private_User> evening people
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> quick question how do you check the amount of memory a machine has in ubuntu?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Private_User> sorry I was lazy to search on the net, its a friend of mine who wanted to know
<Kilos> i dunno right now but dmidecode will tell you about everything
<Kilos> not sure if it shows ram too
<Private_User> so just type dmidecode at the terminal?
<Kilos> but you can see ram when booting
<Kilos> ya type in then read spanne stuff
<gremble> You can use free
<gremble> or htop
<theblazehen> Private_User: free -h
<gremble> or... some others I think
<gremble> :P
<gremble> top also works
<Kilos> there Private_User 
<Private_User> thanks
<Private_User> thanks gremble, theblazehen, Kilos
<Private_User> let us try that
<theblazehen> yw
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> np
<gremble> Now go write a testimonail about how super helpful we are
<gremble> testimonial even
<Kilos> oh ya
<gremble> maaz: re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<gremble> there ^
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> Private_User, go
<Private_User> ok maybe I will
<theblazehen> remove the maybe
<Kilos> no maybe man do it. it we fail this channel closes
<Private_User> just a question I am typing these things exactly as you guys give it?
<theblazehen> Kilos: ouch.. /me missed that detail :(
<gremble> Yes Private_User 
<Private_User> ok Kilos, I will
<Private_User> ok thanks gremble
<gremble> The channel won't close >.>
<theblazehen> Can't we just refuse to leave the channel?
<gremble> We just won't get free CD's
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> ah, good, ty gremble
<Private_User> ah do you guys have to do this verification every year?
<gremble> I think it is every couple of years
<gremble> But I'm new, I don't know shit
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<Kilos> every 2 years Private_User 
<Private_User> ah ok
<Private_User> let me visit that link
<gremble> testify comes from the Roman tradition to "swear on your testes"
<gremble> Imagine they still did that in court
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, waar kruip jy weg?
<Kilos> i go sleep now peeps. have a good evening and sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> kilo[tab]: hier's ek
<inetpro> good evening
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi theblazehen
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-09
<Kilos> morning peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> So
<Squirm> I may have bought myself the Galaxy S5
<theblazehen> Squirm: nice
 * theblazehen is wanting the Jolla phone 
<Squirm> theblazehen: Sailfish OS?
<theblazehen> Squirm: yeah :)
<Squirm> theblazehen: look at this phone, russian made. Imagine if Amazon had thought of it... http://yotaphone.com/gb-en/
<theblazehen> oh wow.. I'f that could run salifish os.. <3
<Squirm> Why Sailfish?
<theblazehen> Not a fan of the curves though..
<theblazehen> 'Cause  sailfish OS just appeals to me, and it uses standard linux stuff
<theblazehen> Eg. IIRC RPM's for packages, wayland for display
<theblazehen> and has full terminal access
<theblazehen> Basically a sucessor to the N900 in spirit, I guess you could say
<Squirm> that's cool. It looks like an actual linux OS, not like Android, they stripped it too much
<Squirm> Although Ubuntu Touch could also be quite cool
<theblazehen> what you mean by "they srripped it too much". Android takes too much of the linux away? Agreed on that
<Squirm> Yep
<theblazehen> yeah, I don't like the way ubuntu is going however
<theblazehen> With Mir and all that
<Squirm> You can root it and install Busybox, then you're pretty much back to where you want to be
<theblazehen> Probably most likely to suceed however
<theblazehen> yeah.. You can also on android however
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> That's what I mean
<theblazehen> Have you seen the videos of the Salifish OS UI?
<Squirm> hey Kilos
<Squirm> theblazehen: will gave a look now
<Kilos> ai! pulled the wrong usb cable
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> is the house you looking after behaving itself hehe
<gremble> only starting on saturday
<gremble> good morning
<theblazehen> gi gremble
<theblazehen> hi*
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> hi
<theblazehen> hi TinuvaMac
<Kilos> listen to the falling rain, listen to it fall
<gremble> It's very nice
<gremble> I think I want to make pancakes today
<Kilos> i love pancakes, make lots and email some
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> the pro is scared that if he says morning he will be given work to do
<gremble> It's true
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> GSM network registration timed out
<Kilos> over and over
 * Kilos needs to investigate this prob
<theblazehen> Eish, could be overloaded?
<Kilos> 8ta here we come
<theblazehen> When you forget to ssh before you run "poweroff" :(
<Kilos> i even swopped sims in modem
<Kilos> no man this is on this pc not ssh to another one
<Kilos> i dont do all that fancy stuffs
<Kilos> maybe telkom was doing something
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> i go change sims back
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos-> ya fixed again, they musta done something
<Kilos-> now ill go rev them for not warning me first
 * Kilos- thunk my modem crashed
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> ai..
<theblazehen> hi Kilos..
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> wb
<Kilos> danke
<Kilos> and i was busy editting our agenda page
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> ai
<Kilos> editing
<Kilos> ok thats done. i dont know what else to do
<theblazehen> hmm.. reddit.com/r/askreddit/top ?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you play with funny things
<Kilos> id expect bad internet
<Kilos> hi SilverCode 
<SilverCode> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Kilos: hmm..?
<Kilos> me looks at grembles part/joins
<theblazehen> Anyone here manage to get vagrant running with libvirt as the provider? With ssh?
<theblazehen> Kilos: ah
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl
<charl> Maaz: with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard charl help yourself
<charl> busy playing with kubernetes, amazing stuff
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> wb inetpro plustwo Mzolisto 
<Kilos> wat maak julle
<plustwo> ... nie baie goed die kant Oom. :(
<gremble_> Maak julle nie baie goed nie?
<gremble> Do you want to make more things?
<plustwo> not good
<gremble> Oh, not doing well. That sucks
<theblazehen> hi plustwo
<plustwo> unfortunately, eishkom
<charl> hi Kilos 
<plustwo> hi theblazehen & everybody o/
<charl> hi plustwo 
<plustwo> o/ charl
<theblazehen> hi charl
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> charl: you ever use vagrant?
<charl> yes
<charl> used it just now to deploy this kubernetes stack for testing
<theblazehen> hmm. Used it with libvert before?
<charl> nope not specifically
<theblazehen> I'm trying to use it with libver, and ssh to another machine
<theblazehen> oh, ok..
<theblazehen> Think I need to patch my ruby or something as far as I can tell
<charl> i mostly just use it locally for testing
<theblazehen> Trying to reinstall the plugin, and the vagrant-libvert gem seems to change what it depends on..
<theblazehen> ah, ok
<charl> and for that i just let it connect with virtualbox directly
<theblazehen> ah
<charl> i have vmware workstation too but then i have to configure it again
<theblazehen> Wonder if I can let it use kvm over the network, directly..
<theblazehen> yeah
<gremble> I tried to virtualbox once
<charl> it should be possible if you have ssh, but yeah i don't have experience
<gremble> never again
<charl> bad exeperience gremble ?
<charl> experience
<theblazehen> charl: yeah, I have the config right. Think something is wrong with the arch runy, or whatever
<theblazehen> Saw an issue on github about it
<gremble> Yup. A lot of effort with not much reward
<theblazehen> gremble: yeah. You use kvm now, or what?
<gremble> theblazehen: no, I have no need for virtualisation really
<gremble> Outside of python virtual environments
<theblazehen> gremble: ah.. You do any dev stuff?
<theblazehen> ah, yeah
<gremble> (that I still have to get a hang on)
<theblazehen> that's good enough
<gremble> I try not to code much
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Dislike it
<gremble> (which is ironic for someone that really likes computer science)
<charl> no it's for the individual
<charl> everyone is different
<charl> i work as a programmer and even i don't always know if i like it or not
<charl> actually i do rather like programming but software development as a whole is not always fun
<gremble> I find it a very inefficient way to solve problems.
<charl> but then that also counts for operations
<charl> coding ?!
<gremble> Yup
<charl> why?
<charl> it should be the most efficient, capture the logic in code and let the computer do your work for you
<gremble> The act of solving a problem introduces more problems, ie. bugs etcetera
<gremble> 'should'
<gremble> yes
<charl> iteration and refinement is central to human learning
<gremble> Unfortunately humans don't think much like machines
<charl> that counts for everything
<charl> human brains also function like complex computers, just much more complex
<charl> that's why we have trouble going down to basics when we interact with our own technology
<theblazehen> gremble: tried functional programing? lol
<gremble> reducing the human mind to a computer is a little reductionist. We are irrational, arbitrary and contradictory
<gremble> Everything that a machine cannot be
<gremble> theblazehen: a little. I should spend some time doing it since I am working on lambda calculus
<gremble> But right now I am deciding on whether I want to nap or work on ibid
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> napbe good methinks, im near there too
<Kilos> but fixing ibid is also good
<Kilos> then we find a good fast host for QA and she can come here too
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> maybe we can ask graeme to host it for us
<inetpro> dankie oom
<gremble> Get a small vps :P
<Kilos> ai! inetpro julle sukkel ne
<Kilos> hetzner be lekker fast gremble 
<Kilos> ian got a site there or something and its fast
<inetpro> Kilos: darem nie helemal soos eishkom nie
<gremble> Who puts a spellchecker in an IDE >.>
<Kilos> isnt ide the ribbon cable used on pata drives
<gremble> Integrated development environment
<inetpro> maar ek dink dit is maar hoofsaaklik hulle wat vir ons die probleme veroorsaak, goeie leerkurwes vir almal wat dit moet verduur
<inetpro> met so bietjie geduld sal ons uiteindelik daar kom
<Kilos> sjoe hulle se ons kan sukke onderbreekings verwag tot in maart
<inetpro> goeie leerkurwes vir almal wat stelsels moet aan die gang kry en aan die gang hou met sulke onbeplande onderbrekings
<inetpro> nee meneer, jy verstaan verkeerd
<Kilos> drie generators wat herstel moet word
<Kilos> o?
<inetpro> ek dink dit gaan nog vyf jaar vat, ten minste
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> inetpro: that long?
<Kilos> veral as hulle terbienes boot sonder om eers die lubrikasie systeem eers te start
<Kilos> turbines?
<inetpro> plustwo: yep, we live in very challenging times
<inetpro> you don't build a generator in a year or two
<Kilos> my 200g drive that has elementaryos on died bad with the last power cuts
<Kilos> ubun tu cant even see it
<plustwo> but there's a windmill farm....! isn't that suppose to gen some juice?
<plustwo> jammer oom
<inetpro> plustwo: see https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B4Vq8akCEAA_ow3.jpg
<Kilos> ya but the farm cant supply more than they have broken
<plustwo> funny part, we still pay our rates... plus tarrif increases
<Kilos> thats not for upgrading, thats to build nkandlas
<plustwo> inetpro: that graph is not very healthy
<plustwo> nkandla se ****. he must pay back the money
<inetpro> that is small change when you look at the costs of Eskom generators
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> those armatures alone cost millions
<Kilos> i can get that info from my boet
<Kilos> he just smiles now, sitting in rotek head office in dubai
<Kilos> i just hope we all got power next tuesday night for the re-verification thing
<Kilos> im still waiting to see your testimonial inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ai, still too many other challenges here... I'll get to that at some point
<Kilos> im patient, ill wait
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> meanwhile I got gatvol of my weak signal
<Kilos> 7 days left
<Kilos> oh my still not fixed?
<inetpro> went and got myself the Huawei B593s-601 LTE router at Telkom
<Kilos> rev someone man
<Kilos> no improvement?
<inetpro> so far having a stable connection at least
<Kilos> wow was your old router faulty?
<inetpro> it's not faster than what I got with the older router but at least is stable, for now
<Kilos> or the new one just receives a better signal
<Kilos> like their d-157 usb modem picks up a signal when the d-156 doesnt
<inetpro> this one has two antennas
<Kilos> just my luck to have bought the weaker one
<Kilos> oh you not using a yagi with it?
<inetpro> have not tried connecting to my antenna on the roof yet 
<Kilos> that should strengthen it lots
<Kilos> if you get stable connection from the router antennas then the yagi should get you back up to full power again
<Kilos> you 2 on a router make up a dipole right?
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: google dipole antennas
<Maaz> Kilos: "Dipole antenna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dipole_antenna :: "Antenna Here is a Dipole - ARRL" http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Technology/tis/info/pdf/9106023.pdf :: "The Dipole Antenna - What is a dipole Antenna?" http://www.hamuniverse.com/dipoleantenna.html :: "The Dipole Antenna - Antenna Theory" http://www.antenna-
<Maaz> theory.com/antennas/dipole.php :: "Buckmaster OCF Dipole Antenna - HamCall" http://hamcall.…
<Kilos> the yagi has a folded dipole as it driven element
<Kilos> with directors and a reflector at the back
<inetpro> that's going over me head
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> at least weve had some rain
<Kilos> 43mm in last 2 nights
<inetpro> wow, just had 30mm
<Kilos> weeds having a field day
<Kilos> i love ctrl+R in konversation
<Kilos> oh inetpro heres an antenna example for you
<Kilos> bunny ears on tv is a dipole
<Kilos> the outside one is a yagi
<Kilos> many many times stronger
<inetpro> at the moment I am happy with slow but steady
<inetpro> too fast and all data is lost to quickly
<inetpro> *too quickly
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/115351-the-frightening-reality-about-eskom.html
<Kilos> so sad
<Kilos> wbb. gonna try get elementaryos going again
<gremble> engineroom.trackmaven.com/blog/making-a-mockery-of-python this is very cool
<gremble> Anyone here familiar with using PyCharm?
<gremble> Please don't talk so much. I cannot keep up
<theblazehen> gremble: IIRC charl is
<gremble> theblazehen: that has been long since sorted :P If I had to wait for a response here I would wait foreverandever
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> lol.. :p
<theblazehen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noop eww..
<theblazehen> "Int", "String" ?!
<theblazehen> Captials?!
<gremble> Have you looked at Rust?
<gremble> from Mozilla
<theblazehen> yeah :)
<gremble> Pretty good looking language
<theblazehen> Liking it so far
<gremble> If you like having your hand held
<gremble> :P
<theblazehen> Bit lacking in the crypto departament :(
<gremble> It is still a 0.x version though
<gremble> lol
<theblazehen> yeah, heard people complain about the outdated docs
 * theblazehen is wondering I'f I should run vagrant locally and connect to VM's with libvert, or run vagrant on the VM host, and access it with SSH...
<gremble> It looks like vagrant is a wrapper around a VM
<gremble> Never used it so I have no icea
<gremble> idea even
<theblazehen> Yeah, not much benefit for pyhton
<theblazehen> for everythng else..
<theblazehen> vagrant init && vagrant up = new, fully running, VM
<gremble> I've always wondered about setting up virtual development environments, but I mainly use C and C++
<gremble> No need for any of that funny business
<theblazehen> you should try it.
<theblazehen> https://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/getting-started/
<gremble> It is really neat technology, but I don't think I will spend much time with it. :P The only software development that I do is mathematical modelling, numerical analysis and apparently an IRC robot
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-10
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> morning you lonely few
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy
<theblazehen> http://www.archdaily.com/9257/pionen-%E2%80%93-white-mountain-albert-france-lanord-architects/ that datacenter...
<Kilos> hi theblazehen ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i could live there
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> Kilos: heh, that's what I was thinking..
<Kilos> why the big push to get everything in the cloud
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/snappy
<Kilos> Maaz: define KVM
<Maaz> Kilos: KVM Keyboard, Video, Mouse , KVM Kilobyte Virtual Machine (Java, Sun, MIDP)
<theblazehen> yeah, I also dislike it myself... The transactionally updated thing is nice
<theblazehen> Maaz: Bad Maaz!
<Maaz> theblazehen: *blink*
<Kilos> so what is that snappy thing actually
<Kilos> a virtual machine?
<theblazehen> Kilos: basically if power goes out, or anything bad happens, during an update, then system will be back to how it was before the update
<theblazehen> And KVM: "KVM (for Kernel-based Virtual Machine) is a full virtualization solution for Linux on x86 hardware"
<Kilos> so it similar to virtualbox?
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> So you can try out snappy in a VM then
<Kilos> but its only 100m so it cant have much
<Kilos> no gui etc
<theblazehen> yeah, of course
<theblazehen> TIL CRT's make xrays..
<Kilos> so like a server nearly
<theblazehen> the VM is probably a server VM, but this thing will work for all of ubuntu
<theblazehen> So that's why my CRT says "Low Radiation"... :/
<Kilos> but whats the point if you can just install a full os here then
<Kilos> i miss where things are going and for what reason
<theblazehen> It's just for people to test it now, without needing to do it on their main ubuntu, as it may still have bugs that could break everything
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<theblazehen> hi Squirm
<theblazehen> Disadvantages of tiling WM's: I have 18 workspaces, and I lost track of which browser windows s on which workspace
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats why i use 10 workspaces on pc pc then each one can have a pile of stuff on it
<theblazehen> Yeah
<theblazehen> My 18 all have a bunch of stuff on..
<Kilos> i open certain apps in same place everytime so the switcher makes it easier to remember
<theblazehen> ah, yeah
<theblazehen> You run kde now, right?
<Kilos> becomes habit
<Kilos> ya
<theblazehen> You try 5?
<Kilos> and unity and elementaryos
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> have found how to get to the extra workspaces on elementary yet but saw that it has 9 by default
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> whats 5?
<theblazehen> kde 5
<Kilos> i just have what came with 14.04
<theblazehen> kk. http://askubuntu.com/questions/492599/how-to-install-and-test-kde-plasma-5-on-ubuntu-14-04 if you wanna test. Will use lots of data :(
<theblazehen> But looks really nice
<Kilos> and it seems unbreakable so far
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> how much is lots of data?
<Kilos> the whole gui?
<theblazehen> few hundred mb? yeah
<Kilos> i might try it on another drive with night surfer if i can stay awake so late
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> maybe script it? eg. http://linux.die.net/man/1/at and the sudo apt-get update
<theblazehen> I mean install
<Kilos> i have kde on another 1TB drive that i cant use the first 50g
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> it seems stable so far. kde is very strong
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> elementary is hard work for me though
<Kilos> no desktop
<theblazehen> why?
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> i like to see things
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> now i have to rsync to Documents and then work from there
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> weird without a desktop
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> but looks nice and clean'
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro 
<theblazehen> ya, I also liked it when I had it
<theblazehen> but then it broke
<Kilos> i have it on an old drive, and need to recover now and again
<theblazehen> ai
<Kilos> must be some badblocks
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gsmartcontrol/ might want to check it's stats with this
<theblazehen> See how close it is to dying
<Kilos> ty lemme look
<Kilos> disk utility says it has a few bad sectors but is ok otherwise
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> i have commands to check and mark badblocks then fsck adds other bad blocks in memory and doesnt use them
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> raining hard now
 * Kilos waits for power to go
 * Kilos making microwave baked potato for breakfast
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> pro gone again
<Kilos> and the other 2 havent even appeared today
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> how do you know Maaz is a man
<Kilos> Maaz: are you female
<Maaz> Come on, be realistic. I'm a Bot
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz: are you male
<Maaz> No. Us Bots are above that human failing
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: would you host an ibid there for us?
<Kilos> could you
<Kilos> pretty please
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<plustwo> o/ hi all
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> wb plustwo inetpro 
<Kilos> julle sukkel ne
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: same bot as Maaz but upgraded version
<plustwo> eish, not sure what's causing it now Oom
<Kilos> busy being sorted now 
<Kilos> plustwo: i see mzo isnt back yet
<plustwo> i thik he's checking the coordinates of ubuntu-za somehow... lost soul
<plustwo> s/thik/think
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's wrong with maaz?
<Kilos> the other one is a standby for here and full time in my channel. not easy to get hold of the crash kid to get permissions sorted for maaz when we change chairs etc
<Kilos> maaz is in germany
<Kilos> and his boss in silicon valley
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> More Kilos  and others
<charl> whow there is a lot of awesome being released right now
<charl> looking at pivotal and mesosphere
<charl> vmware is also getting in on it now
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> government internet
<Kilos> morning gremble 
<Kilos> hmm... actually afternoon
<Kilos> hi CuttingEdge 
<CuttingEdge> greetings
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi drussell how things there? we ok methinks
<Kilos> re-verification next tuesday night
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> he CuttingEdge 
<CuttingEdge> gremble: hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> Surely there aren'
<ThatGraemeGuy> Surely there aren's 2 people who go by "CuttingEdge"? :-D
 * ThatGraemeGuy carn't spel
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: dude!
<CuttingEdge> how goes ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> can't complain thanks, you?
<superfly> CuttingEdge: hello!
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: all good this end too .. just waiting on the december holidays now
<CuttingEdge> superfly: yo! :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> holidays? what's that?
<CuttingEdge> lol
<CuttingEdge> well, my previous job/position made it impossible to take leave .. used to phone/email me each day, numerous times
<ThatGraemeGuy> the fact that I used up all my leave during the leave makes it impossible to take leave
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-)
<CuttingEdge> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> but I'm not one for travelling in Dec/Jan and taking leave just to stay home doesn't really work for me
<CuttingEdge> i normally miss the holiday rush myself .. normally hang onto my leave days for off-peak periods
<ThatGraemeGuy> you play minetest?
<ThatGraemeGuy> could use another addict :-D
<gremble> Can I play? :o
<ThatGraemeGuy> probably, it isn't rocket science :P
<CuttingEdge> haven't tried it yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't play on our local server anymore though, everyone kinda moved on so I moved to a busier place
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: which server are you on? I'll probably pop in from time to time
<ThatGraemeGuy> VanessaE's survival server, digitalaudioconcepts.com port 30001
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's some space around my place you can be my neighbour ;-p
<superfly> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> you sometimes have low FPS around the spawn area because there are a ton of signs and those are apparently done in a hackish inefficient way, but once you move away from there its normal
<ThatGraemeGuy> and very rarely laggy at all, even on crappy 3G
<theblazehen> hi CuttingEdge
<theblazehen> Kilos: I could host it, I guess.. (the ibid)
<Kilos> theblazehen: at home?
<theblazehen> Kilos: nah, on a virtual sevrer
<theblazehen> server*
<Kilos> and where is that?
<theblazehen> Kilos: new york
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't know what an ibid is
<Kilos> ibid is a python bot
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Kilos> written by the crash kid , the weed and a few others
<ThatGraemeGuy> back in my day we used eggdrop
<ThatGraemeGuy> is eggdrop even around? :-/
<charl> i'm a botmaster on an eggdrop botnet
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm sort of but not really
<ThatGraemeGuy> last release 3 years ago
<theblazehen> I tried to use eggdrop once..
<theblazehen> like 6 months ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> although eggdrop is likely pretty stable by now and IRC doesn't really change
<charl> well it's still around nevertheless :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> I wrote a trivia game for eggdrop way back when
<Kilos> methinks ibid were written for this kinda channel with meetings and tech stuff and so on
<charl> precisely, look at how frequently irssi gets updated :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> and that other thing as well... CuttingEdge will know, I can't remember
<charl> there was energymech too
<ThatGraemeGuy> no there wasn't there was only eggdrop
<ThatGraemeGuy> go away with your blasphemous lies
<charl> when ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<charl> :D
<Kilos> haha
<charl> ja rite :P
<CuttingEdge> i moved away from eggdrop many years ago
<CuttingEdge> i do all my own stuff from scratch using PHP :P
<theblazehen> CuttingEdge: even IRC stuff?
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: i even wrote a trivia bot, with a mysql backend, that looks similar to your eggdrop variant
<charl> ah you do PreHistoric Programming... :P
<CuttingEdge> (but with more functionality, since i'm no TCL fan)
<CuttingEdge> theblazehen: yeah, even IRC stuff
<CuttingEdge> charl: oh shoosh .. PHP rocks :P
<theblazehen> CuttingEdge: ouch
<ThatGraemeGuy> I can python, but I can't admin a bot
<ThatGraemeGuy> mainly due to my laziness
<charl> have any of you taken a look at williebot
<Kilos> i will admin
<charl> also python based, quite nice
<charl> i don't run it myself but i use it on a bunch of channels
<Kilos> theblazehen: are you pushing gremble  to get ibid going with python3
<ThatGraemeGuy> CuttingEdge: I still have that trivia script
<theblazehen> Kilos: not yet.
<Kilos> push push
<Kilos> dont grumble gremble  just fix it
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: it was pretty good in its day .. still one of the more/most popular eggdrop trivia scripts around
<charl> eggdrops are bloated though and hard to configure
<CuttingEdge> the one i wrote, initially just emulated yours
<charl> *when* it works properly it works but up until that point it's lots of pain and frustration
<CuttingEdge> charl: i didn't mind eggdrop too much, it was just TCL that drove me nuts
<charl> tcl is crap indeed, i can remember it
<charl> used to do some tcp scripting 10 years ago
<charl> *tcl
<charl> but you can do fancy things like let the bots communicate with each other over the botnet
<charl> let them coordinate things etc, very cool stuff for way back then
<gremble> Kilos: I am working on getting the braai thing implemented first, after that python3
<Kilos> good man, keep up the good work
<Kilos> ill look around here i have a greeter script for the bot that also need tuning
<CuttingEdge> ThatGraemeGuy: you're welcome to take a look at my variant in action .. would be great to have your feedback
<theblazehen> Anyone here know basic regex?
<charl> yes
<theblazehen> nvm, got my answer..
<theblazehen> hi inetpro plustwo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shame they battling
<Kilos> methinks the load shedding broke something
<theblazehen> probably..
<Kilos> i spose half the govt is shouting fix it
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<theblazehen> Wow, ADSL suddenly really slow.. 
<theblazehen> oh, wait, nvm
<theblazehen> Just my ubuntu mirror
<theblazehen> 400 B/s ... :/
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> which one you using?
<theblazehen> za.archive.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> shout at Symmetria 
<theblazehen> heh, ya
<Kilos> he getting slack
<Kilos> i find the neo something one is lekker fast
<theblazehen> ah, ty
<Kilos> ubuntu.mirror.neology
<theblazehen> .com ?
<Kilos> co.za
<Kilos> .co.za/ubuntu
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> just edit sources.list right?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i do it in synaptic
<theblazehen> ah
 * theblazehen in vim
<Kilos> update manager used to show them and you could choose best mirror now i use synaptic
<theblazehen> ah
<charl> turns out virtualbox 3d acceleration is much better on the intel than vmware workstation
<theblazehen> charl: hmm, thanks for the info... :/
<charl> vmware workstation just refuses to enable 3d acceleration unless you have nvidia or radeon
<theblazehen> You know how good kvm's is?
<theblazehen> ah
<charl> unfortunately not i haven't tried that yet but i want to
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<charl> problem with kvm is most of the management utilities back when i last tried it were super primitive
<charl> unless you install something like proxmox
<charl> i should look it up again
<charl> maybe there are more options now
<theblazehen> yeah, used proxmox last time
<charl> i am almost sure that kvm will be a LOT faster than virtualbox
<theblazehen> there is ovirt, but wouldn't install on my 4GB USB
<charl> virtualbox i found is relatively slow compared to vmware
<theblazehen> ah, kk, ty
<charl> only the 3d hardware acceleration is better
<theblazehen> Pity there isn't any vSphere client for linux :(
<charl> yeah that sucks :(
<charl> vmware workstation isn't bad though but it's not free or open source
<charl> not free as in freedom or free as in gratis
<charl> at work we have licenses though
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl> we do a lot with vmware also in the data centre
<theblazehen> I'm now running plain kvm, so that it's easier to use vagrant with it
<theblazehen> Have you tried virt-manager?
<theblazehen> with libvirt
<charl> yes that was the one i think
<charl> i'm running the standard virtualbox that comes with ubuntu 14.10 (my host)
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: i work for neology/multisource, ironically
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> Got a seperate host, or is it your main PC?
<charl> but when i tried to run kubuntu 14.10 as a guest the display didn't work properly
<theblazehen> I don't like the virtualbox headless stuff..
<charl> even after installing guest additions
<Kilos> great CuttingEdge they are lekker fast
<charl> it's my main pc
<charl> xrandr just listed certain standard modes
<theblazehen> heh, CuttingEdge, your mirror is out of date
<charl> then i booted mint cinnamon and then mint kde and it works perfectly with the display even from the live cd
<CuttingEdge> theblazehen: i'll go bitchslap it in a moment
<theblazehen> charl: did you try and disable the 3d stuff?
<theblazehen> ty CuttingEdge
<charl> theblazehen: i had 3d disabled indeed, that wasn't the issue
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats out of date theblazehen 
<Kilos> i ungraded from there this morning
<Kilos> upgraded
<theblazehen> Kilos: the mirror, so everything is a week old
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> another early morning coming then
<charl> pity vagrant does not install distros with guis
<theblazehen> charl: Can't you just build a box?
<charl> a vagrantfile you mean ?
<charl> oh you mean with packer?
<theblazehen> charl: if packer takes a vm and turns it into a box, then yesa
<charl> looking at the docs now, there seems to be a headless boolean option
<charl> it isn't clear to me what that does though, because it's speaking of showing a console of the machine being built not after the machine is built
<theblazehen> hmm...
<theblazehen> I know with virtualbox, you can just open VB, then double click on the vm to show console
<charl> just tried it and did not work for me
<charl> i just got black screen
<charl> i installed chef/ubuntu-14.10
<theblazehen> charl: I assume that you pressed a key, right?
<charl> yes i clicked in the black window and pressed all kinds of stuff
<charl> nothing appeared, just remained a black hole
<charl> not what i expected
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> their internet is as stable as the politics
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> ai! Trying to use ZA repo's when I'm connected to USA VPN :(
<theblazehen> And have a 14% packet loss to the VPN
<theblazehen> I wonder if I can route only certain ports through the VPN?
<CuttingEdge> theblazehen: mirror should be synced now
<theblazehen> eg outgoing on port 31337 to go through VPN
<CuttingEdge> (let me know otherwise)
<theblazehen> CuttingEdge: ty :)
<Kilos> nothing here needs upgrading
<Kilos> so the dev peeps had a weeks holiday
<CuttingEdge> from what i can tell, the sync happens 9 minutes past every alternating hour
<Kilos> then it cant be out of date can it?
<Kilos> or only after 5pm
<Kilos> CuttingEdge: you came on here about a year ago right?
<theblazehen> CuttingEdge: was out of date according to an ubuntu mirror list
<theblazehen> tell me why this is a bad idea: Boot linux, create a raid 1 with a ramdisk and sda, remount root on the raid
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: more or less, yeah
<CuttingEdge> i tend to frequent local networks though
<Kilos> i thought so, there was a guy here a couple of months ago asking for php help and everyone revved him
<Kilos> i couldnt remember who it was that said they like php
<Kilos> it was you
<CuttingEdge> yeah, i do all my 'stuff' in PHP
<ThatGraemeGuy> shame
<charl> lol
<charl> these days if you admit you still use php you are subject to immediate discrimination
<charl> then you are a left behind folk :P
<Kilos> lol
<CuttingEdge> meh :P
<charl> lol
<charl> meh... i think that was his official statement :P
<charl> on the matter
<charl> technical elitism ftw
<magespawn> good evening all
<digigram> Maaz, re-verification
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<digigram> thank you Maaz 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi ChanServ 
<magespawn> hi charl 
<magespawn> double tab, and it has been a long day
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi digigram 
<digigram> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> tell him magespawn 
<magespawn> hi digigram 
<digigram> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> tell him magespawn 
<magespawn> tell him what Kilos ?
<Kilos> hey
<Kilos> charl can tell him too
<magespawn> tell who what/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> sigh all my hard work for nothing
<digigram> should I rather use "hi" than "hey" Kilos ?
<Kilos> yip digigram hey comes out of american ghettos
<Kilos> too much tv
<digigram> okay, so is it the American part that bothers you, or the ghettos?
<Kilos> tv is the most powerful brainwashing tool ever invented
<Kilos> american
<Kilos> they mess up everything
<digigram> so we should abandon all that the Americans came up with?
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> only the ghetto slang
<Kilos> not serious man
<gremble> Pretty much
<gremble> No more telephones, internet
<gremble> uh.. Mass production
<gremble> Atomic weapons
<gremble> :P
<gremble> At least we have Kreepy Krawlies and pay-as-you-go
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and the rooivalk
<gremble> The russians pioneered helicopters, so I think we would be able to keep it, yes
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Just can't have electricity
<gremble> Perhaps DC
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> did places like england and holland import the stuff for electrics from america
<magespawn> sorry Kilos, it has been a rather long day
<Kilos> np magespawn you getting old too now
<Kilos> oh alexander graham bell
<magespawn> hah you still have a few years on me
<Kilos> thats when they were still good peeps. mr bell only said hey when he saw someone doing something wrong
<Kilos> you doing your testimonial digigram ?
<digigram> done 30min ago
<Kilos> good man ty very much
<Kilos> yours next magespawn 
<magespawn> yup i am on the page now
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> today be a good day
<Kilos> just check everything and see if it looks ok to you
<Kilos> when we did this 2 years ago i couldnt get to see the page even
<Kilos> poor inetpro got serious probs looks like
<Kilos> magespawn: how can we become ubuntu members
<Kilos> we cant contribute the heavy stuffs
<magespawn> ubuntu members/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> i saw somewhere we only got about 5 or 6
<Kilos> th weed and neelsie i remember
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<magespawn> i think that is for people who officially recognized by Canonical
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Kilos> so we gotta soft soap mark?
<gremble> Does anyone here still play minetest?
<magespawn> strangely i think that he does not actually have much say
<Kilos> it eats too much data for 3g peeps gremble 
<Kilos> you can blow 2g in a day
<magespawn> gremble, i have it going at home 
<magespawn> my kids love it
<theblazehen> magespawn: What's that you have running?
<magespawn> minetest
<gremble> The fridge
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> amongst other things
<gremble> I was hoping there was one of them servers going :P
<Kilos> oh graemes one must still be running
<Kilos> you got the link magespawn ?
<theblazehen> magespawn: ah
 * theblazehen is running normal minecraft now..
<magespawn> somewhere Kilos
<Kilos> minecraft isnt free
 * magespawn goes to look
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya
<Kilos> mt.donaldson.net i think it was
<Kilos> try that gremble
<gremble> He plays on another server, mentioned it earlier
<Kilos> you can go look its where we all played
<Kilos> just explore
<Kilos> and its lekker fast
<Kilos> when im flooded with data ill go play again too
<gremble> Eh, I'll just play by myself for now :P
<gremble> There are monsters right?
<theblazehen> gremble: needs a mod for that
<Kilos> nope monsters turned off gremble 
<Kilos> go see the homes we built
<Kilos> below my house there is a transporter pad to different areas
<Kilos> saves lots of walking
<Kilos> and below my house id a covered over lake with a place the fly built underwater
<Kilos> then there is the ship he built
<Kilos> and the deep
<Kilos> i dont remember if it was 4 or 5ks down
<Kilos> magespawn: what do they mean by this
<Kilos> For contributions that are mostly within the IRC area, you might want to add your application to IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda and attend a meeting there. More information on the specific process at: IRC/Membership
<Kilos> what kinda contributions
<magespawn> to become a ubuntu member you have give significant and sustained contribution to ubuntu, irc is recognized as one of the ways to do this
<magespawn> significant and sustained
<Kilos> lol i been helped here non stop for 5 years
<magespawn> i am off for now, might come back later, very zonked
<Kilos> hi hannolom 
<hannolom> Hi
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<hannolom> thanks
<hannolom> have anybody installed ubuntu server on a HP proliant dl280 gen3?
<hannolom> Sorry - have anybody installed ubuntu server on a HP proliant dl380 gen3?
<superfly> nope
<theblazehen> hi hannolom
<hannolom> hello
<theblazehen> hannolom: having problems, or is this just to check if it works fine ahead of time?
<hannolom> Having problems
<theblazehen> Can you describe them?
<hannolom> long story
<hannolom> I started installin on a DL380 G4
<hannolom> Setup raid5 using HP controller. Boot using Unetbootin and Ubuntu 12.04
<hannolom> Install goes trough fine (no errors - picked up the raid and all)
<hannolom> but on first reboot boots into nothing - no shel nothing. ("Screen say out of range")
<theblazehen> hmm. Does it show a menu where you can choose Ubuntu, Ubuntu recovery etc.?
<theblazehen> I think I might be able to get you on the right track, if t=it is what I think it is
<theblazehen> if it is*
<hannolom> Nothing - shift on grub does not even work
<theblazehen> So, that is right after the BIOS, where that hapens?
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+f?
<Kilos> f3 sorry
<theblazehen> Kilos: what's that do?
<Kilos> goes to cli
<hannolom> lets see
<theblazehen> Kilos: I'm assuming ubuntu server, so default is cli
<Kilos> yip lets hope it wakes up
<Kilos> 12.04 server worked kiff here
<theblazehen> hannolom: Can you boot the live environment, modify grubs startup stuff, and append nomodeset to the kernel parameters?
<hannolom> nope - nothing
<hannolom> But the story continues
<Kilos> go on
<hannolom> So unetbootin gives me the option to install with "ubuntu-desktop"
<Kilos> ok thats gui
<hannolom> Reinstalled with that option and it workes - boots into ubuntu desktop
<hannolom> Now over to the HP DL380 G3
<hannolom> I cannot use unetbootin because the G3's does not boot from USB.
<hannolom> The bootable CD does not give me that option
<hannolom> After install - same problem as on the G4 - boots into Nothing
<hannolom> Ctrl+alt+f3 does nothing
<Kilos> that normally takes you to a command line where you login and give password
<Kilos> theblazehen: over to you
<hannolom> nope Screes keeps displaying ("Input not supported")
<theblazehen> hannolom: the server CD?
<theblazehen> Can you edit the grub config?
<theblazehen> Do you have another screen?
<hannolom> I can try to boot in resque mode?
<hannolom> Jip - switched screens and same result. 
<theblazehen> Hmm.. What are their maximum resolutions?
<theblazehen> Does rescue mode work?
<hannolom> Same result on G3 & G4 - But G4 I could load with the Ubuntu-desktop on initial install
<hannolom> 1080p
<theblazehen> Hmm.. 
<hannolom> If I boot with the install CD there is a resque mode that eventually takes me to a shell
<theblazehen> Yeah, does that work?
<hannolom> the option on boot says "Resque a broken system"
<theblazehen> Yeah. Try iy
<hannolom> cool - busy now
<theblazehen> Alright
<hannolom> Sorry if I seem a bit slow - Ubuntu newbie
<theblazehen> No problem
<theblazehen> Those screens you tried: different models?
<theblazehen> No working desktop on the G3?
<hannolom> Different screens -yes
<theblazehen> Alright. You have access to rescue mode?
<hannolom> Got a shell
<hannolom> now what?
<theblazehen> Mount the hard drive where Ubuntu is installed
<hannolom> Purpule screen - says Resque mode at the top and I have a shell at the bottom
<hannolom> How do I do that?
<theblazehen> The edit (IIRC) /etc/grub/grub.conf and append nomodeset to the kernel settings
<hannolom> It did day that the shell will be executed in the drive with grub bootloader
<theblazehen> Run ls /dev/SD*
<theblazehen> OK, good
<theblazehen> Then edit the grub conf
<hannolom> how can I confirm?
<theblazehen> No need to mount I believe
<theblazehen> Run "mount"
<theblazehen> See if there is an entry for sda or something there
<theblazehen> See what it says for /
<hannolom> It says: /dev/mapper/server10--vg--root on / type ext4
<hannolom> and much more - too much to type
<theblazehen> Alright should be good
<theblazehen> Edit the grub config then, append nomodeset to the kernel arguaments
<theblazehen> Gotta go, sorry
<hannolom> cool thanks for the help
<Kilos> hannolom: did you use the same iso to make the usb stick and the cd
<hannolom> Same iso file selected for Ubuntu server 12.04
<Kilos> i wonder why one gives the option to install the desktrop and the other doesnt
<hannolom> Nomodeset however hsed to create usb boot and Infra recorder for CD
<Kilos> what are the servers for?
<Kilos> the desktop will add some bloat
<hannolom> Rendering farm (I have 15 in total mix of DL380, Dl360 Gen3 and Gen4)
<Kilos> just hang here, well see if theblazehen comes back or someone else has a better way of getting to see the command line
<Kilos> sjoe ThatGraemeGuy you working too hard
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm back in ADSLville
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hannolom: do you ssh to them ?
<Kilos> or use gui's
<hannolom> ssh? 
<hannolom> oh sorry remote
<hannolom> tried - did not work
<Kilos> and the one with the desktop can you get to that
<hannolom> the G4 with GUI work both ways
<hannolom> yip even from windows
<Kilos> has the desktop not slowed it down too much
<hannolom> no baseline to compare - but it looks ok
<Kilos> if not you can install a desktop on the problem one too if it has internet connection
<hannolom> how?
<Kilos> command line
<Kilos> like from the boot cd you can do it
<hannolom> as in: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Kilos> theblazehen: has a lighter kind of interface but he can help wioth that tomorrow or whenever
<Kilos> thats it
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> you might need to mount the drive first, im not sure 
<hannolom> Cool - i'll check in tomorrow and we can try
<Kilos> try the command quick
<Kilos> see what it does
<Kilos> once it is going and you can remote to it im sure you can then remove the desktop
<hannolom> Out of desperation I'm resinstalling it now - this time I set "nomodeset" in the "F6" option in the installer main meny
<hannolom> Lets see what that does
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> did not fall asleep
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> any suggestions for ubuntu on a netbook? an ascer aspire one
<magespawn> currently running lubuntu
<Kilos> what you mean suggestions
<digigram> I found mate-desktop to be a good mix between lightweight and functional
<digigram> lxde on the other hand feels wayyyy to restricted
<magespawn> for os or just desktop
<digigram> xfce is also a good mix, I just don't like it, but it's personal
<Kilos> what do you want out of it magespawn ?
<Kilos> x is yucky
<magespawn> i am only using it for light work, network troubleshooting etc, mainly because it has good battery life
<Kilos> can you use a mac?
<magespawn> i am using xubuntu on my main machine, but i have changed a lot of the software
<Kilos> what uibuntu is on it now ?
<Kilos> ubuntu
<charl> hey hey
<charl> i see we are not being allowed to speak gangster here again :P
<charl> but that's the way i roll
<charl> they see me rollin', they hatin'
<magespawn> hey charl
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn: whats wrong with the ubuntu on it now?
<magespawn> nothing really, just always looking out for different ways of doing things
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> look at elementaryos
<Kilos> ubuntu 12.04 with mac look
<Kilos> very fast
<theblazehen> magespawn: No recommendation, but an anti-recommendation: Anything with BCM4313 wifi, and if you're using powerVR graphics, then you can only use modesetting graphics (xfce-desktop, with conky is ~15% CPU), or you're stuck with a 2.something kernel, and really outdated Xorg
<magespawn> cool ty theblazehen 
<theblazehen> so the D270 is a bad idea
<theblazehen> I'd go for an i3 chromebook myself
<theblazehen> Do you use a tiling WM? No super key
<theblazehen> brb
<Kilos> theblazehen: that guy coming back tomorrow
<Kilos> you can help him do the i3 thing if his reinstall didnt work
<theblazehen> Kilos: kk
<theblazehen> But he's doing the nomodeset at the wrong place :(\
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> he is totally lost i think
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> first time linux user
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<theblazehen> Had problems again today?
<inetpro> hi theblazehen
<inetpro> yep, these damn power outages finally broke our firewall completely
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> wb goosie
<inetpro> finally switched to a new one now... just having to finalise a few things still but at least I'm back here now via the new fw
<theblazehen> ai
<theblazehen> What about backup power?
<inetpro> we don't talk about that
<theblazehen> ah.. :'(
<magespawn> hardware firewall?
<inetpro> FreeBSD
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> I still wanna learn pf
<inetpro> me too
<inetpro> still using old ipfw
<theblazehen> ah... 
<theblazehen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffie%E2%80%93Hellman_key_exchange my reading (and hopefull, implementation) for the night...
<inetpro> anyway, good to be back... but can't chat now, sorry guys
<theblazehen> alright, cya inetpro
<theblazehen> good luck with the fw
<inetpro> might still vanish one or two times when finally rebooting at the end to make sure everything comes back after another fail
<inetpro> thanks theblazehen
<Kilos> good luck inetpro 
<inetpro> now focusing on squid 
<theblazehen> yay /s
<inetpro> about time that I upgraded
<theblazehen> oh, nice, DH is easier than I thought...
<theblazehen> Can get the symmetric key, and only need to send the public key to each other. Assume the public keys are public knowledge, therefore will be easier to use :D
<magespawn> theblazehen, pf?
<theblazehen> magespawn: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/firewalls-pf.html
<magespawn> is it better than others in someway?
<theblazehen> magespawn: afaik the syntax is easier than iptables, not sure about other advantages
<magespawn> well if it easier to use and just as capable that is a major step in the right direction
<magespawn> bit of a noobie question, but anyway, does a proxy server have to have two network ports or just be defined as the proxy in the network setup?
<magespawn> in order to work
<magespawn> i thought having two or more nic one for the wan side another for the lan would make it quicker maybe
<theblazehen> magespawn: I did it with one before
<magespawn> and the performance?
<theblazehen> with 2 you need to configure it as an intercepting proxy
<theblazehen> dunno, I only have 100mbit ethernet at home, but it maxed out at ~98 mbit, on a old pentium I had
<theblazehen> maxing the network out made my dual core 2.1 GHz pentium go up to 7% usage
<magespawn> i would like to try it to see if there are any performance increases for the local network
<theblazehen> Why would you expect an increase? Caching?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> night all of ya. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<theblazehen> magespawn: ah, I used 30 GB caching before, not too much increase. Too much stuff uses https...
<theblazehen> Dunno if you'd be willing to strip the ssl
<magespawn> no, i dont think that is such a good idea
<theblazehen> yeah..
<magespawn> squid says it supports https though
<theblazehen> Well it'd still have SSL, just with a different cert, that you install on each pc
<theblazehen> yeah, but no caching, as it can't read the info
<magespawn> the company does almost all of its mail through imap from google apps, with the odd one here and there still using pop3 for local storage
<magespawn> the way intepro feels about ftp is the same way i feel about pop and local storage
<theblazehen> yeah, they all a bad idea
<theblazehen> running only imap on my mail server :)
<magespawn> there is no reason not to when google is your provider, and the sync works so much better
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> cryptography gives me a headache :(
<theblazehen> or maybe it's just openssl
<theblazehen> gonna go to bed.. cya magespawn
<magespawn> me too later theblazehen 
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-11
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> good sign to see that I'm still online
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<gremble> o/
<theblazehen> hi gremble
<gremble> Hey theblazehen. How are you this morning?
<theblazehen> good, and you?
<gremble> I am doing well thank you
<superfly> morning all
<gremble> Good morning superfly 
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: is there a particular way I should talk to someone on VanessaE's server to get interact priv?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: no worries, sorted
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: glad I could help :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy and everyone else
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> hi bduk superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<inetpro> uh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no time for questions just fix it
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> not sure what you are referring to
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everything man
<ThatGraemeGuy> no me neither, i'm just rolling with it
<ThatGraemeGuy> let us know when its done
<inetpro> done
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> have some coffee
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Squirm> Hey all
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: Heard you had some issues last night?
<Squirm> Guys, I'm wondering if any of you have come across a USB Charging solution. We have about 25-30 devices that need to be charged. We have USB hubs but the only output about 500ma, we need 1.5A/2A per usb port
<Squirm> it just needs to charge, no data
<ThatGraemeGuy> I had some issues last night?
<Kilos> hmm... yum yum
<Kilos> ian brought me some tong
<Squirm> Received an email about something up with Hetzner CHS
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> not sure on the details :P
<Squirm> so don't mind me
<Kilos> Squirm: the usb hub, has the cable got 2 plugs on the pc side?
<Kilos> those cables put out more power than the single one
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm not sure, CHS don't typically send out general emails
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: how can one stop spam emails on that site ian has there by you guys
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: I'l looking to make up 30 ports, with 2A per port
<Squirm> sorry, Kilos*
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and you basically want to plug in to mains then charge usb goodies from it
<Kilos> thats 60 amps you want it to be capable of delivering
<Kilos> youll need to buy a strong transformer to start with
<Kilos> then build a rectifier circuit
<Kilos> then feed 30 usb sockets
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: there is spam filtering as far as I'm aware, but I don't really work with the email & shared hosting plans to be frank
<ThatGraemeGuy> he can always contact support@hetzner.co.za, they'll be happy to help where they can
<gremble> But you're not frank, you're ThatGraemeGuy guy
<Kilos> cool ty ill get him to look deeper
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> or call 0861-0861-08
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm schitzophrenic :)
<Kilos> i asked hasnt it got a filter and he said that can only help after he has told it the the pile of spam mails there are spam haha
<Kilos> hes crying about having to mark each one individually as spam
<Kilos> time consumingf
<Kilos> he has left now to go home ill catch him later and give the info ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: also, see http://www.hetzner.co.za/helpcentre/index.php/articles/search/eyJyZXN1bHRfcGFnZSI6ImFydGljbGVzXC9zZWFyY2giLCJrZXl3b3JkcyI6InNwYW0ifQ
<Kilos> ty sir
<theblazehen> Kilos: USB is only 5V
<theblazehen> 5V 60A = 300W
<theblazehen> 300W = 1.36 A at 220V
<theblazehen> put it at 1.5A at the wall, due to inefficiency
<Kilos> right so you need a step down transformer from 220 to 5v
<Kilos> then a rectifier circuit and a regulator circuit
<Kilos> you want to make something like this but for 30 usb ports
<Kilos> http://www.portablepowersupplies.co.uk/portapow-quad-usb-mains-charger/
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah. What about those things that you sometimes see in shopping centers?
<theblazehen> http://www.ioiusb.com/Hub/DU3-32U3BC01.htm this maybe?
<Kilos> i havent been to a shopping centre for years
<Kilos> is this for charging peeps cell phones?
<theblazehen> Yeah, this will charge with USB
<Kilos> dont they have cell chrging points at shops or airports or something
<theblazehen> Squirm: ^, could this work??
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya, what I was talking about
<Kilos> i saw that theblazehen  looks like you then plug usb chargers into that
<theblazehen> Kilos: ya
<Kilos> lets hear what he want to charge
<theblazehen> ya
<Squirm> theblazehen: looks like it
<Squirm> theblazehen: where can i get one ?
<theblazehen> Hmm.. Does it not say on the site?
<Kilos> Squirm: you didnt say what you want to charge
<theblazehen> Squirm: sales@ioi.com.tw
<Squirm> anything that needs to be usb charged
<Squirm> @ Kilos
<Kilos> that box looks to me like you plug usb chargers into it first then cells into chargers
<theblazehen> Kilos: it said that it takes power from AC
<Kilos> you can check on that
<theblazehen> > Built-in 350W AC (100-240V, 50-60Hz) to DC Switching Power Adapter. (PS-00044) 
<Kilos> thats the mixup part to me , why then plug a usb charger into that
<Kilos> it should do the job i thing
<theblazehen> You plug your phone into it?
<Kilos> ya thats what i would think
<theblazehen> Squirm: assuming 100% efficiency this can provide 4.3A per port
<Squirm> theblazehen: yeah... much better than 500ma :/
<Kilos> so peeps just need to have their own usb to cell cable
<Squirm> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> or you can market them too
<Squirm> that's what I want
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's a 1U rackmount thingy
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck with the rat's nest of cables ;-)
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: oh, yeah...
<Squirm> which means we can put it in a cabinet
<Squirm> it's already a nest of cables
<Squirm> it'll help neaten things up actually
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> What you use now Squirm?
<Squirm> a few chargers + normal usb hubs.
<Squirm> we have tablets, we've made a box for each tablet with a usb cable per box
<Squirm> (box being big enough to fit a tablet)
<Squirm> but the hubs provide 500ma per port
<Squirm> so to charge a tablet, it's not great
<Kilos> sjoe
 * Kilos keeps forgetting you can buy everything nowadays
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
<theblazehen> h ich
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl
<charl> yesterday got kubernetes installed, today trying the new openshift 3
<charl> openshift 3 is based around kubernetes and docker
<theblazehen> ah, nice :)
<charl> i want to try fabric8 with hawtio now
<theblazehen> kk
<charl> running a small openshift 3 cluster with a master and two minions is easy with vagrant
 * theblazehen is downloading a vagrant image for the 3rd time in the last 24 hours... 
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<charl> but it seems like the environment variables are not being set correctly
<theblazehen> inside the guest? Or where?
<charl> on the master and minions
<charl> when i use vagrant ssh
<theblazehen> ah
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> i need things like KUBERNETES_MASTER, D, DOCKER_HOST, DOCKER_REGISTRY etc
<charl> seems like they are not being set correctly in this vagrant openshift cluster
<theblazehen> not being set at all, or what?
<charl> not being set at all
<theblazehen> hmm...
<charl> just need to figure out how to get all of that working and to the correct values
<theblazehen> yeah
<charl> otherwise i can do nothing
<charl> this stuff is so new it's bleeding edge and i am bleeding
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> lol
<charl> this looks very interesting http://vimeo.com/112450838
<charl> Deployment Pipeline for Java EE 7 with WildFly, Arquillian, Jenkins, and OpenShift 
<theblazehen> can't be played.. 
<theblazehen> hi SDCDev
<theblazehen> ah
<charl> weird, plays fine here (without flash)
<theblazehen> Browser? 
<gremble> html5 baby
<charl> chromium-browser
<theblazehen> ah, firefox here
<SDCDev> hi hi :)
<charl> theblazehen: ah it's an mp4, firefox only supports webm
<charl> chromium-browser comes with mp4 support out of the box
<charl> i should say, VP8/Vorbis inside webm as the container
<theblazehen> charl: ah..
<Kilos> theblazehen: you know what
<theblazehen> Kilos: no?
<Kilos> you quite handy to have around. 
<theblazehen> heh, ty :)
<Kilos> seems that guy hononon whatever won
<theblazehen> ah, nice
<Kilos> well he hasnt come back
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> maybe he installed windows server hehe
<theblazehen> heh..
<gremble> Windows NT is the way to go
 * gremble shrugs
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what you smoking
<theblazehen> nah, Gentoo/NT 
<gremble> Is that a new version? :P
<theblazehen> http://gentooexperimental.org/nt/
<Kilos> does windows server come with a gui?
<charl> yes Kilos 
<Kilos> ah thats why he was lost
<charl> full gui but with 2012 you can run individual nodes headless
<theblazehen> unless you install core :) hehe
<theblazehen> charl: I thought that was also with 2008?
<charl> and then manage them centrally using that whatever version
<charl> theblazehen: ah that might be possible indeed
<theblazehen> gtg
<charl> what was it called again... management center or something
<charl> ciao theblazehen 
<Kilos> hehe seems like govt servers fixed charl 
<Kilos> been good all day
<Kilos> go goosie
<charl> very good
<charl> goosie?
<Kilos> gustav man
<Kilos> the pro
<Kilos> he knows much more than he lets on at times i think
<Kilos> the skelm
<charl> ah sorry
<charl> :)
<charl> he is the pro after all
<charl> liek a boss !
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> he's like they see me rollin... they hating....
<Squirm> Cheers all, have a good evening
<Kilos> you too ty Squirm 
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Kilos: indeed
<Kilos> we missed him
<Kilos> if think if he hasnt come right just help him mount it from the cd and install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> he didnt notice any bloat
<Kilos> or you can go the i3 route but then you might need to help lots more
<Kilos> oh im sure the is a server guide he can download
<theblazehen> ya, but I think it's not setting mode right. Might be better with i3 or something, as he just needs terminal
<Kilos> i dont think he is comfortable with the cli yet
<Kilos> i dont know how they work windows servers, he spoke about remote
<Kilos> the switch from windows to ubuntu destop isnt easy so to switch to cli must be frightening
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> i remember how the guys battled with me
<Kilos> like giving apt-get commands and them not working because of no sudo
<Kilos> hi hannolom 
<hannolom> HI
<theblazehen> hi hannolom
<Kilos> did you win?
<hannolom> No luck whatsoever
<theblazehen> hannolom: Saw your last messages, did you put the nomodeset on the rescue command line right?
<Kilos> ok let theblazehen lead you
<hannolom> no - were not able to get there
<theblazehen> so no rescue mode?
<hannolom> Let me boot using resque mode and get to it step by step
<theblazehen> Wait.. Does the server have a serial port?
<hannolom> yes
<theblazehen> Can you connect to it with another PC?
<hannolom> dont have a serial cable
<hannolom> ok booted with ubumntu DVD - I have a "Rescue a Broken System" option
<hannolom> ok - I have a purple screen with Rescue mode in the top left cornet and a shell at the bottom
<hannolom> now that?
<hannolom> sorry now what?
<Kilos> you need to be patient hannolom he does lots of other things at the same time
<Kilos> in the meantime, where are you?
<hannolom> if I go ls I get the following folders : bin  dev  lib  media  opt  root  sbin  srv  tmp  var  
<Kilos> theblazehen: ?
<hannolom> boot  etc  proc  mnt  run  selinux  sys  usr and vmlinuz
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> hi oom
<Kilos> those are the folders in your root directory
<hannolom> looks like it - yes
<Joe_knock> hannolom: New guy?
<hannolom> yip
<Kilos> he is trying to install ubuntu server Joe_knock 
<hannolom> strugling new guy
<Kilos> but after booting there is no cli
<Joe_knock> aah I have exp there.
<Joe_knock> ubuntu server at home?
<Joe_knock> desktop or laptop?
<Joe_knock> 12.04 or 14.04?
<hannolom> jip - on a HP proliant DL380 generation 3 & 12.04 or 14.04 
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Joe_knock> hannolom: which version of ubuntu server are you installing?
<hannolom> either 12.04 or 14.04, currently trying 12.04
<Joe_knock> okay, hannolom are you familiar with architectures? If your system only supports 32-bit, a 64-bit won't work.
<hannolom> jip - it is a 32bit - so is my image that I am installing from
<Joe_knock> okay, and have you gone through the installation process? You will need a screen, keyboard attached to the HP to install 
<hannolom> Jip - let me fill you in on my journy (long story)
<Kilos> hehe
<Joe_knock> copy/paste all the text you've already written here: pastee.org . I will read up
<Kilos> all the storywas last night Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> Let me try finding the chat log then.
<hannolom> cool
<theblazehen> hannolom: gotta go, sorry
<hannolom> np
<Kilos> Joe_knock: in short its installed but boots to a black csreen. the usb install offered the option of installing ubuntu-desktop and that one is working, but this server has no usb boot option so cd only
<Kilos> i think maybe the easiest way to get it going now is just to mount it from the live dvd and install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> the desktop didnt seem to bloat the other one
<Joe_knock> a black screen is right. It should basically only have space to enter username
<Joe_knock> or rather, only specify the user enters username
<Kilos> ya thats what is missing
<Kilos> black is black not nothing else
<hannolom> Even on the gen 4 with working desktop
<Joe_knock> hmmm, try adjusting the screen resolution. Maybe the text is being hidden 
<hannolom> after post screen goes "out of range"
<hannolom> As soon as desktop loads image comes back
<Joe_knock> hannolom: send some screenshots using imgur or [image-upload-tool]
<hannolom> Just the Samsung or LG screen's own message saying "out of range"
<Joe_knock> hannolom: I'm not exactly sure where you're stuck right now. Are you on ubuntu-desktop or -server?
<hannolom> I'm trying to install ubuntu server with a GUI
<hannolom> so on gen4 using Unetbootin I have a option to add ubuntu-desktop with initial install
<hannolom> but on gen3 (cant boot with USB) have to first install basic server and then add ubuntu desktop after
<hannolom> porblem is I cant get a shel or anything to do so
<hannolom> so I guess that i'm stuck on ubuntu-server right after booting
<Kilos> hannolom: cant you remote to it?
<Kilos> does your windows pc not see it till you have a gui there
<hannolom> No SSH installed - same problem can't install as no display
<Kilos> ok
<hannolom> I can ping it
<Kilos> then its connected
<Kilos> do you have the ip address
<hannolom> there is HHD activity as well as network activity
<Kilos> have you got a spare lappy to install ubuntu on
<Kilos> then you can run the ssh command and control if 
<Joe_knock> back
<Kilos> wb Joe_knock 
<Kilos> catch up
<Kilos> i dont know if you can ssh ip from windows
<hannolom> I have a gen4 with desktop installed
<hannolom> Hang on while I start that on up
<Kilos> normally linux servers run with no desktop
<Joe_knock> You can SSH into ubuntu-server from win. You need that CLI tool
<Kilos> help him do that then Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> and SSH should be installed on the server
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> as default?
<Joe_knock> I dislike installing a server with a GUI. You don't need one for it.
<Kilos> this is his first attempt at ubuntu
<Kilos> so total noob
<Joe_knock> oom, it's not that difficult to work from the commandline. and it looks like that HP machine is a bit old, so the GUI will hurt performance
<hannolom> Did manage to get a CNC machine running on ubuntu 12.04 workstation a while back
<Kilos> actually his other ubuntu server with the desktop might be ideal to ssh to this one
<hannolom> but novice sounds righrt\
<Joe_knock> hannolom: Do you have the IP address of the HP? If not, access your router and find it from there.
<Joe_knock> Then we can try to SSH into the HP
<hannolom> cool - got an IP
<hannolom> So how does the SSh command go?
<Joe_knock> SSH [ip-address] 
<Kilos> in brackets?
<Joe_knock> no, eg. ssh 195.44.23.106
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> thats better then i understand too
<hannolom> Does not seem to work - permision deneid - is the correct passwod though
<hannolom> I also tries ssh username@ipaddress
<hannolom> ok - took a bit of fidling but i'm in
<Kilos> well done
<hannolom> So now what?
<Kilos> remember what you did
<Kilos> write it down
<Kilos> while you wait for joe download this
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<hannolom> cool
<Kilos> lol i could never figure out what servers have to do, so you need help from guys like joe that use them
<hannolom> now - how to fix the graphics
<Kilos> do you really want the desktop?
<Kilos> or just the command line
<Kilos> cli servers are much faster
<Kilos> now you have control of it everything should be easy
<Kilos> run this command
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<hannolom> I do get some Failed to fetch messages on some files
<Kilos> they are most likely language files
<Kilos> next command
<Kilos> sudo apt-get upgrade
<hannolom> busy
<Kilos> watch what it does
<Kilos> you need to run these commands on the other one as well
<Kilos> unless you use the update manager on the one with gui that is
<Kilos> the gui one will install lots of stuff
<hannolom> Since i'm going to use blender and grapics applications i'll need the GUI
<Kilos> so you want the gui on this one as well?
<Kilos> sjoe
<hannolom> on all - need to install blender on all of them to get the render farm working
<Kilos> ok tell me when upgrade is done
<hannolom> plus the GUI helps with us "newbies" :) 
<Kilos> ya but unity is a bit heavy and slow
<hannolom> still running\
<hannolom> seems to run ok on the gen4's
<hannolom> ok done
<Kilos> ok so speed not a prob
<Kilos> how much ram has this one got
<hannolom> 3 GB - most have 4GB
<Kilos> 3 should be ok
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> oi
<hannolom> So upgrade done
<Kilos> ok now we need to decide on a desktop
<Kilos> are you comfortable with unity?
<Kilos> we have a guide somewhere as well
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/06/21/unity-orientation-guide-ubuntu-1204-lts
<hannolom> I have tried ubuntu-desktop - Xubuntu and Kubuntu - The latter is misrable but seem to run smooth
<hannolom> But i'll tru ubuntu for now
<Kilos> lol i am using kubuntu here. it takes getting used to but seems to be more efficient and stronger
<Kilos> ok then here is the command
<Kilos> just want to see if you have aptitude installed but default
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> tell me what that says
<Kilos> s/but/by
<hannolom> crapload of errors: ends with unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> now where would the broken packages have come from on a new install
<hannolom> sorry my bad - did not try aptitude first time
<hannolom> busy
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install -f
<Kilos> should fix brokens
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<hannolom> so now? rebboot?
<Kilos> is it done?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<hannolom> looks so - did not confirm sucsessfull - but no errors either 
<Kilos> here is a package manager for newbies hannolom 
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install synaptic aptitude
<Kilos> ill teach you to use it\
<hannolom> same error - <kilos> im going to start a fresh reinstall - I think in my tinkering I might have messed it up!
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> well fix it
<Kilos> what errors
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<hannolom> You have held broken packages\
<hannolom> brb
<Kilos> whats the apt-get command that ends with --fix-broken inetpro 
<Kilos> wait hannolom 
<inetpro> man apt-get
<Kilos> that is dont reboot or reinstall yet
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> oh its the -f
<inetpro> very well explained in the man page
<inetpro> much better than I could
<Kilos> nee man you give me the exact command man makes me try work one out
<Kilos> at least you were online all day inetpro so you fixed it
<inetpro> of course
<Kilos> good man
<inetpro> can't keep postponing a proper fix forever
<Kilos> now dontr say ai! when i say inetpro fix it
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<hannolom> back
<Kilos> ok hannolom 
<Kilos> lets find those broken things
<hannolom> k
<hannolom> what do i do?
<Kilos> did you try sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> oh i just remembered another command
<hannolom> looks ok
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> i thinks thats it
<Kilos> inetpro: keep an eye please
<Joe_knock> wait, why exactly are you installing ubuntu-server for a desktop-like app Blender?
<hannolom> just gave me a net line
<Joe_knock> Suggestion: Avoid Unity for a 3GB machine. Go with Xu or Lu
<Kilos> tell Joe_knock hannolom 
<superfly> Even KDE/Kubuntu is lighter than Unity (or Gnome, in fact)
<superfly> and KDE can do non-3D mode
<superfly> LXQt is looking VERY promising
<hannolom> tried it on the gen4's with both ku, xu and ubuntu - and all run about the same
<hannolom> no real diference - ku seem the smoothest
<Joe_knock> hannolom: They would for light work, but when using tools like Blender, you don't want Unity bloat.
<Kilos> ok lets fix them broken first
<hannolom> well I have 5 gen3 dl380 to install - I can try and test them all - sulution to my proplen sould havever be similar 
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install synaptic
<hannolom> Object for now is to get one of them working
<hannolom> working
<Kilos> lets get this one going properly then you can change gui's later
<hannolom> right
<Kilos> ok in the dash type in synaptic
<Kilos> and open it
<Kilos> dash is the top button on the left
<hannolom> did not look like synaptic installed
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall synaptic
<hannolom> end with need to get 0 B of archives. after unpacking 0 B will be used
<Kilos> that means its installed
<Kilos> sudo synaptic
<hannolom> command not found
<hannolom> if I enter Synaptic - "the program "synaptic" is currently not installed\
<Joe_knock> Anybody know this guy: https://fredreh.wordpress.com/about-2/ ??
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<hannolom> Broken packages again
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> it doesnt say which ones
<Joe_knock> Try a different server for DL. 
<hannolom> bet that reinstall option is becomming attractive?
<Kilos> lol
<hannolom> how do I set that?
<Joe_knock> Go to your package manager
<Kilos> no man i used to always reinstall and everyone bombed me and said fix it
<hannolom> haha
<Joe_knock> (update manager)
<hannolom> So we learn
<Kilos> software centre
<Joe_knock> Bottom-left, Settings...
<hannolom> from a shell - I'n ssh into the server shell only
<Kilos> oh maybe the packages in archives are broken
<Joe_knock> Ubuntu Software tab, Download from:
<Kilos> he hasnt rebooted yet Joe_knock 
<Kilos> maybe reboot for atarters and see if the desktop is there
<Kilos> starters
<Joe_knock> oh you're still in the CLI? I thought desktop was already installed
<Kilos> if not ssh into it again
<Joe_knock> There should be a way to change it from CLI also.
<hannolom> lets try - rebooting now
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> the pro knows how to change repos from cli
<Kilos> im too doff
<Joe_knock> A simple check on ddg.co should give an answer.
<Kilos> smoke already coming out my ears from all the thinking
<hannolom> mmm - still no display
<hannolom> let me ssh in again
<Kilos> so its in the broken packages
<superfly> if you reinstall every time you never learn how to fix it. and on Linux, you can *always* fix it
<Kilos> hahaha you see hannolom 
<hannolom> I think it if broken further - cant ping it after reboot?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> still no cli on it either?
<hannolom> nope - goes dark right after post
<Kilos> look in router if it gave another ip
<hannolom> how?
<Kilos> i dunno 
<Kilos> how did you find the last one
<Kilos> i dont use a router it hurts my head
<hannolom> the gen4 is on 10.0.0.8 - so I started from 10.0.0.1 upwards untill I got ping responce
<hannolom> now I get nothing
<Kilos> now  we need the clever guys help again
<hannolom> wait rebooted again and I have a pulse
<Kilos> Joe_knock: jump in
<Kilos> whats a pulse
<Kilos> im a born noob
<hannolom> good - im in
<Joe_knock> the ip address will keep changing each time you reset it.
<Kilos> yay well done
<Kilos> now to change repos
<Kilos> tell him how please guys
<Kilos> that other one has broken packages
<Kilos> hannolom: run sudo apt-get clean
<hannolom> just jumped to a new line
<Kilos> ja it removed the packages from the cache
<Kilos> the archives
<Kilos> im looking for a fix-broken command
<Kilos> try this again, it should fetch some
<Kilos> or first run sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get install -f
<hannolom> k
<hannolom> looks like its going to us.archive.com
<Kilos> ah didnt you tell it you in za
<hannolom> this is prob my  20th install - keep on tryning new things to get it working
<Kilos> lol
<hannolom> so - how do I change
<Kilos> been there done that
<Kilos> i use synaptic
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<hannolom> mmm - broken packages
<Kilos> oh you dont have a desktop there so you wont see it via ssh i think
<Kilos> that mirror must have broken packages 
<hannolom> guess so
<Kilos> sjoe can you use nano
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kilos> then step back
<hannolom> I fear my time for toningt have run out. I'll do the evil thing and reinstall a crean server then tie up with you gents and ladies again tomorrow!
<Kilos> ok cool . good luck
<hannolom> Thanks for the assist - let the good fight continue tomorrow!
<Kilos> make sure you sa you in za
<Kilos> then youll get a good mirror
<hannolom> cool - will do
<Kilos> sjoe hy baie slimmer as ek was
<Kilos> Joe_knock: ty
<Joe_knock> julle slaap too early
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> superfly: is lxqt stable?
<Kilos> or still in developement
<superfly> stable, yes. got everything it needs? no.
<superfly> like it doesn't have a network widget, it seems.
<Kilos> eish that the most important thing
<Joe_knock> http://lxqt.org/
<Joe_knock> xfce is still the most fluid/beautiful
<Kilos> ya but the x things arent lekker
<Kilos> even unity is better to use
<Joe_knock> gnome works okay with xfce so there's an advantage there
<Kilos> im getting too used to kde to easily change
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy xubuntu at all
<Kilos> i even have kde 32 bit running on a dual core 3g with 2g ram
<Kilos> slow but stable
<Joe_knock> I
<Joe_knock> I've grown to dislike slow. Even on my outdated machines
<Kilos> ya but you guys do everything fast and multitask as well so it aggravates it
<Joe_knock> oom Kilos gaan jy vir vakansie?
<Kilos> nee man ek gaan nerens nie
<Kilos> vir 10 jaar nou
<Joe_knock> yoh
<Kilos> its fine i spent years at the coast and been to ct and pe and some places in northern tvl  and i dont need to see more places atm
<Kilos> then id have to get a laptop to be able to stay online
<Joe_knock> oom daar is teveel free wifi all over SA, so you're good for internet activity :P
<Kilos> lol then id need to get a lappy or cart my desktop and get a wifi card for it too
<Kilos> and i dont like laptops
<Joe_knock> get a chromebook.
<Kilos>  nono 
<Joe_knock> daai klein 11 inch laptop
<Kilos> nee man kleiner is erger
<Kilos> ek het groot goed nodig om te kan sien wat is wat
<Kilos> im older man and got one blind eye and the other one also cant see
<Kilos> ive had a good run
<Kilos> so no complaints apart from the headache
<Kilos> ive lived on crayfish and mussels for years and big meats for more years so nothing missing in my life
<Joe_knock> lol, so wag jy vir die lamp te switch off?
<Kilos> lol been there done that too
<Kilos> been rebooted
<Joe_knock> :O
<Kilos> good idea to go sleep methinks
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight'
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-12
<Squirm> morning all
<Squirm> hey
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy inetpro Squirm nuvolari gremble and others
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ohi theblazehen hows things
<theblazehen> OK, and for you?
<Kilos> slow, bad head day again it seems,
<Kilos> did you read logs?
<theblazehen> Nah, what happened?
<Kilos> seems hanno wants a gui because he wants blender on all the servers
<theblazehen> Ah.....
<Kilos> hell be back tonight he said
<theblazehen> Ok.
<theblazehen> I have some ideas, let's hope he can follow easily...
<Kilos> reinstall again because he didnt set it for za and got broken packages from the us mirror
<Kilos> we managed to ssh to it, so he just needs basics to install ubuntu-desktop
<theblazehen> I think better to just get normal ubuntu
<theblazehen> Or xubuntu
<Kilos> ya he wants ubuntu
<theblazehen> Dunno how new stuff must be, maybe antergos
<Kilos> i dont know why he installs server, maybe because they are servers
<theblazehen> Ya
<Kilos> so it should be basic tonight, just update upgrade and install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> it must be at home he is doing this. dunno what he wants with so many servers
<theblazehen> Ya
<Kilos> some farm he says. haha. to me farms are for animals and crops
<Squirm> Hey Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy, theblazehen, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> wbb
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hmm... xchat restart needed
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> rats also have rights
<Kilos> they have the right to eat as much of my poisons as they like
<Kilos> soo pretty http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-12-12_12_39_54-sBcJwe7h.png
<Kilos> will try get the background to kde too
<Kilos-> hmm...
<charl> nice background Kilos- 
<charl> is that gnome3 ?
<Kilos-> its one in elementaryos
<Kilos-> very pretty
<charl> ah
<Kilos-> elementary is fast
<charl> elementary dear whatson ... :D
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> just had a major lunc
<Kilos-> 1/2 kg boerewors
<Kilos-> raw
<Kilos-> mouth still watering for more
<charl> raw wors ... yuck
<charl> no man cook it first like a human
<Kilos-> im an animal
<Kilos-> love raw meat
<charl> disgusting
<Kilos-> you one of those that does it welllll done
<charl> yes !
<Kilos-> ai! shame
<charl> well i only eat one type of meat really and that's doner
<Kilos-> doner?
<charl> well roasted on a spit like doner shoul be
<charl> should
<charl> yes doner kebab
<Kilos-> shame
<Kilos-> i love red meat\
<Kilos-> can live on raw mince
<Kilos-> thats why im stronger
<charl> isn't it dangerous ? worms and stuff
<charl> if the meat is from good source and well kept it *can* be eaten raw but cooking kills most parasites
<charl> the french eat some crazy stuff like raw meat and the germans make blood sausage but i don't touch either
<Kilos-> comes from good butchery with their own feed lots
<charl> i don't even eat any product of a pig if i can help it
<Kilos-> steak tartar
<Kilos-> i dont like pig
<Kilos-> bacon and ham ok
<Kilos-> thewn the pig smoked outa it
<Kilos-> you cant be O blood type hey
<charl> no idea what blood type i am
<Kilos-> O bloods are the original peeps that didnt have fire yet so ate everything raw
<charl> raw plants are good, i like those
<Kilos-> lol
<charl> i try to eat as much fresh as i can and only cook the essentials
<Kilos-> good fresh is better
<charl> i eat a lot of spinach and rucola raw
<charl> and of course much of fruits and nuts
<charl> i would never eat any type of meat raw though, even raw fish like in sushi i only eat on occasion
<charl> i do eat a lot of hemp products like powder and seeds, very good stuff those for me
<Kilos-> sushi be lekker
<charl> but yeah everyone is different
<Kilos-> and that wasabe stuff they serve with it
<charl> i just don't like the fishy taste in it
<Kilos-> yum
<charl> yes wasabe is awesome
<charl> i love wasabe, ginger, mustard, chilli, cayenne or anything spicy
<charl> making ginger tea right now in fact
<Kilos-> if i remember right you can cure ulcers with cayenne
<charl> cayenne is good for blood flow
<charl> helps to repair the vascular system
<charl> and is delicious too of course
<charl> that and chilli are also very anti-bacterial
<charl> nature's natural antibiotics
<Kilos-> do you okes have za shops there?
<charl> south african shops? no idea
<charl> never seen or heard of one though, but never looked either
<Kilos-> there is a tinned curry veg made by golddish that is very lekker
<Kilos-> aus has lotsa sa shops
<charl> you can buy some south african seasoning from knorr though
<charl> knorr is a german company but they have things like boboti
<Kilos-> lol
<charl> http://www.knorr.nl/producten/detail/310347/zuid-afrikaanse-bobotie
<charl> bobotie is delicious
<Kilos-> i cant remember
<Kilos-> must have eaten it at some time
<charl> it's yummy i can recommend it
<charl> and i'm a picky eater so... :D
<charl> es ist sehr lecker !
<Kilos-> it was a family get together meal when granny was alive still
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos-> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos-> moenie vergeet die meet dinsdag aand ne
<charl> hi nuvolari 
 * Kilos- moves to next flavour of the day
<Kilos> hmm... 
<charl> friday !!
<charl> they're all drunk
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> hmmmmm
<Kilos> hehe hiya charl 
<charl> good evening :)
<Kilos> been a very quiet day
<charl> yeah friday...
<Kilos> evening ThatGraemeGuy drussell 
<Kilos> inetpro: testimonial
<Kilos> you wanna do one too superfly 
<Kilos> evening
<superfly> Kilos: I'll do that
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> i dont know what more we can do
<drussell> Kilos: yo! Happy Friday :o)
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> drussell: we up for re-verification again
<Kilos> ask then to only do it with young teams
<Kilos> this one takes us over 10 years\
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-13
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<32NAAO5JK> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi 32NAAO5JK 
<Kilos> is that you bduk?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> fix it man
<32NAAO5JK> No think im gonna leavit like that tyred of this fixing thing
<Kilos> what kind of nick is 32NAAO5JK 
<Kilos> get a proper irc client
<32NAAO5JK> like?
<Kilos> you on windows?
<Kilos> xchat hexchat mirc
<32NAAO5JK> think you know me better than that, only use windowzz for some games and to program radios
<Kilos> ok then hexchat
<Kilos> Maaz: google hexchat for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Downloads – HexChat" https://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html :: "HexChat stable : Gwendal LE BIHAN - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable :: "How To Instal HexChat on Ubuntu 13.04, 12.10, 12.04 And Linux ..." http://linuxg.net/how-to-instal-hexchat-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/ ::
<Maaz> "HexChat – An IRC chat program | Ubuntu Geek" http://www.ubuntugeek.com/hexchat-an-irc-cha…
<32NAAO5JK> ISh lots of configs and things, i use thunderbird's chat
<Kilos> lol
<32NAAO5JK> I'm back to work on Monday then you can coach me step by step
<Kilos> its easy man
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/115803-apartheid-to-blame-for-electricity-problems-zuma.html
<Kilos> i wonder who did no maintenance or build new stations since 94
<Kilos> bbl
<32NAAO5JK> They must realy get over this apartheid thing, cant someone teach them another word.
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you today
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> hows you
<charl> good good
<charl> saturday so relaxing :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> haha
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sjoe
<hannolom> Hi All - i'm back
<hannolom> I figured out what was wrong in my servers - part of anyways
<Kilos> hi hannolom 
<Kilos> what did you find
<hannolom> hi - sorry i'm back
<hannolom> The reason I keep on getting a out of range is that the screens I use does not seem to like the low res.
<hannolom> I edit the grub to 800 X 600 or higher and presto!\
<Kilos> cool
<hannolom> I can however still not get the GUI (ubuntu-desktop) to work
<Kilos> from the server you installed
<Kilos> do you see the command prompt
<Kilos> wanting login and password
<Kilos> have you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hannolom> done that
<Kilos> are you doing it now from the server keyboard itself?
<Kilos> or ssh still
<hannolom> nope - directly on the server itself
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> run
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude synaptic ubuntu-desktop
<hannolom> Broken packages error
<Kilos> again
<Kilos> from what mirror
<hannolom> and this time I am on ZA.ubuntu
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> how good is the drive you have in there
<hannolom> done - just gave me a new line
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install -f
<hannolom> raid 5 - 4 drives 140 GB each
<Kilos> in that one server
<Kilos> i mean what drive are you installing on
<hannolom> done - 0 upgraded, 0 new insatlled, 0 removed and 0 not upgraded
<Kilos> i dont know raid stuff,  but what is on those 4 drives
<hannolom> all 4 drives form one expanded drive - controlled by the HP raid controler. 450 GB in total
<Kilos> did that command fix anything
<Kilos> ok but there is nothing on them at the moment right, only this install?
<hannolom> yes
<hannolom> formatted bevore install
<Kilos> ok so you lose nothing if you unplug 3 of them and then install on one only
<Kilos> take the newest one as you test drive
<Kilos> you might have some bad sectors there
<Kilos> and its not copying packages properly there
<Kilos> or we can run a command to check for bad sectors
<Kilos> takes long though
<Kilos> always remember linux is much more particular when it comes to drive reliability
<Kilos> drives that accept windows fine often give probs with linux
<hannolom> Nope - the Scuzzy drive does its own detection and a warining light come on if there is a problem.
<hannolom> Also tried it on another server as well - same message
<Kilos> tried what?
<hannolom> The install - and got the same broken packages messages. - Same server and drive layout
<Kilos> ah 
<Kilos> maybe bad iso download
<hannolom> mmmmm - not impossable
<hannolom> brb - supper
<Kilos> havent you got any usb stuff you can plug into the server then use the usb stick to install with
<Kilos> ok i go eat too
<hannolom> Yes but the gen 3 does not boot from USB ;(
<Kilos> in the bios or because of no usb adapter
<Kilos> like my first p3 didnt have usb ports but i could plug in a usb card and then work from there
<Kilos> but that didnt have the usb boot in the bios
<hannolom> Same - here - and the server use a PCI-X slot normal PCI or PIC-E does not fit
<Kilos> there is another thing we can try
<Kilos> take the drive from the other server with ubuntu with a gui and put it in this machine'
<hannolom> been googling and trying "sudo aptitude -f" now
<Kilos> tell what it says
<hannolom> Sccsi does not wotk that way - GUI working on G4 with raid 6i controller and G3 with a 5i
<hannolom> will do
<hannolom> stil running
<Kilos> i have a scsi drive here ill get cables for one day to check
<Kilos> they expensive arent they
<hannolom> Yes - but you can rather look at SSD - even faster and cheaper
<theblazehen> hi
<theblazehen> hannolom: you get it sorted out?
<Kilos> no man im old and min income so i save long to get things
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<hannolom> made progress but not there yet
<Kilos> im thinking he has a bad install dvd there or bad sectors on the drive
<Kilos> is aptitude -f finding and fixing things hannolom ?
<theblazehen> hannolom: Still no display?
<hannolom> dont know - still running
<Kilos> he keeps getting an error broken packages
<Kilos> but if aptitude is at least working thats good
<Kilos> hannolom: next time it gives the broken packages error see what packages they are if you can
<hannolom> cool
<hannolom> University of google says that interchanging the apt-get and aptitude commands are one of the leading causes of broken packages
<hannolom> something I did do!
<Kilos> i do it often as well  but havent had them break packages
<hannolom> mmmmm - still no luck - perhaps I sould try 14.01
<Kilos> do sudo aptitude update
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> what are you using to burn you dvds?
<hannolom> infrarecorder
<Kilos> on windows?
<hannolom> yes
<Kilos> download the iso to the working server then install k3b and use that to burn the dvd
<Kilos> windows breaks everything
<hannolom> mmmm-I'll give that a go\
<Kilos> in the meantime you can check the drive for bad blocks
<Kilos> let me find the command
<Kilos> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result
<Kilos> that will tell you if there are faulty sectors
<Kilos> and also when you boot from the dvd there should be an option to check it
<hannolom> Done the one from the boot DVD couple of days ago - no errors - 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> storm coming. if i disappear power went
<Kilos> hannolom: are you winning?
#ubuntu-za 2014-12-14
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> sjoe!
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<Kilos> where are all the clever kde peeps
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> hungarian goulash must have some good in it, they just came second in miss world
<Kilos> but pap en vleis seems to have an edge
 * superfly looks around
<superfly> Not here.
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> i was nearly asleep
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-07
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<thatgraemeguy> hello hello
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy and all others
 * thatgraemeguy waves
<_shaun_> hi guys i have a massive image that ubuntu insists on printing to one page, how do i print this image to multiple pages?
<MaNI> to span a large image over multiple pages you can use something like posterazor or similar
<_shaun_> hi mani im looking for something native to ubuntu the default print tool is basic, but ill check out posterazor
<inetpro> _shaun_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18698/printing-a-poster-over-several-sheets-of-paper
<Kilos> hi inetpro MaNI andrewlsd _shaun_ 
<MaNI> hi
<inetpro> .
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos 
<_shaun_> thanks guys posterazor isnt half bad
<Kilos> rahter warm outside today
<Kilos> rather
<_shaun_> yep in in ct too
<_shaun_> and u?
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Monday: Clear. High: 38° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 21° C., Tuesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 36° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 19° C., Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 36° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 20° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 35° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 19° C., Friday: Chance of a
<Maaz> Thunderstorm. High: 35° C., Friday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 19° C., Saturday: Partl…
<Kilos> was more than 38°c today. news said 39°c but felt like more
<Kilos> maybe one day when it storms it will actually rain as well
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: my scooter's break levers felt heated when I used them as if the scooter was standing in the sun when in fact it was just from hot air while driving
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> it was very hot today
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<inetpro> eh, how are you oom Kilos?
<Kilos> im good ty young man and you?
<inetpro> feeling quite young today :-)
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> been a long time since someone called me a young man
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> you need to mix with more ballies
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> just got an SMS: "OUTsurance advises you to move your vehicle undercover as a storm, with the possibility of hail, is imminent in Karenpark. Visit http://www.africaweather.com/storm/SA"
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> we are also in that red area i think
<Kilos> i think wed even be happy with hail
<inetpro> first time I get an SMS like that
<Kilos> well just make sure your car is undercover anyway
<inetpro> sure
<Guest27170> Good evening everyone
<Kilos> hi boy
<Guest27170> wolfeyes_is <--- here
<Kilos> chnage your nick
<Kilos> change
<Guest27170> hey dad :-)
<Wolfeyes_is> hello theblazehen
<theblazehen> Hi Wolfeyes_is 
<theblazehen> How're you doing?
<Wolfeyes_is> Bit tired from the days work, been trying to catch up with work. End of year rush.
<Wolfeyes_is> Ane yourself?
<Wolfeyes_is> And*
<theblazehen> Yeah, I'm pretty great at the moment
<Wolfeyes_is> Awesome - just wish it would rain a bit, storming all around but nothing falling as yet.
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> sort ians stupid server woes for him
<Wolfeyes_is> lol
<theblazehen> Kilos: heh, what's been happening?
<Wolfeyes_is> Still setting it up ----
<Kilos> hve you installed server Wolfeyes_is ?
<Wolfeyes_is> No, not yet, just putting power and such on it for now,inbetween talking to you...
<Kilos> has it still got kde on?
<Wolfeyes_is> yes
<Wolfeyes_is> Haven't changed a thing yet.
<Kilos> try fix that first
<Kilos> its only connection that broke
<Kilos> you gonna have to catch andrewlsd during the day
<Wolfeyes_is> Yes.
<Kilos> maybe inetpro can follow what you guys did
<Wolfeyes_is> Which is cool. Just wanted to set it up first. 
<Wolfeyes_is> Or that.... lol
<Kilos> but he is sitting outside looking at the sky hoping for rain
<Kilos> but now you want to set it up at home with 3g and then take it to an adsl place
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes_is: need any help?
<Kilos> Wolfeyes_is tell him what broke
<Wolfeyes_is> Just switching it on right now. Meeeeeeee I'm a n00b, I need lots of help lol.
<Kilos> theblazehen it was a struggle with a network card and onboard networking
<Wolfeyes_is> Well, it's more than 40 km's away (the site) so I had to do something.
<Kilos> andrew sorted it but after reboot it lost connection
<theblazehen> 3G connection?
<Kilos> adsl at client
<Kilos> but now at his home
<Wolfeyes_is> Okay, if I can explain the setup, the setup is a router with internet connection, which has 3g connection from the router, linked to onboard network port.
<Wolfeyes_is> this runs through the computer and out a pci network card, and to the computers on the network.
<theblazehen> Hmm, okay. So the computer is like a router then?
<Wolfeyes_is> yeah if you can call it that
<Wolfeyes_is> just getting you other info
<theblazehen> And it doesn't route when you start it then?
<Kilos> after the reboot all the network pcs saw the server but server lost internet connection
<Wolfeyes_is> well it worked until I thought I had to see if it regains connection after rebooting the computer just in case the client does this and can't reconnect.
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes_is: server is running ubuntu based distribution?
<Wolfeyes_is> kde 14.04
<theblazehen> What's the output of ip ad when you boot it up?
<Wolfeyes_is> I think what could have happened was when the server was cut, it blocked the router access, and there was a printer on another Ip range and all the computers changed to that ip range but that wasn't the problem, the kde server which is connected directly to the internet router, no longer had internet!
<theblazehen> Hmm, okay.. I think andrewlsd would know the background better, so he may be able to help you better
<Kilos> Maaz seen andrewlsd
<Maaz> Kilos: andrewlsd was last seen 7 hours, 32 minutes and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-12-07 03:29:18 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-12-07 04:10:51 PST
<Kilos> Maaz call hm
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> nm
<Wolfeyes_is> Eth0 = 192.168.1.254 (Onboard network port) Eth1 = 192.168.2.254 (PCI Network card) 
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes_is: ip ro?
<Wolfeyes_is> I will give you more info now theblazehen
<Wolfeyes_is> ro?
<theblazehen> The server itself can't connect to the internet right?
<theblazehen> route
<Wolfeyes_is> 192.168.1.1. =Router
<Wolfeyes_is> Correct
<theblazehen> So default is with the router then?
<Wolfeyes_is> I am just getting you more info
<Wolfeyes_is> correct.
<theblazehen> Hmm, not sure. Sorry
<Wolfeyes_is> http://bin.snyman.info/vycwg
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> ohi
<theblazehen> Ok, yeah, I got a broad overview of what's done. Did same thing a year or 2 ago back myself, when I didn't have neough ports on my switch.. But that's a story for another time. You gonna need to talk to him about that
<Wolfeyes_is> http://bin.snyman.info/8hxvx
<Wolfeyes_is> hey superfly
<superfly> hi
<theblazehen> Yeah, I see. Better to just wait for him though. Hi superfly 
<Wolfeyes_is> http://bin.snyman.info/zrz28
<Wolfeyes_is> There.... that's all the info I have. Thank you for looking theblazehen
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes_is: Yeah, haven't done it on ubuntu before, only arch. And not too sure about the specifics, sorry I couldn't help
<Wolfeyes_is> no problem, you tried :-) thank you.
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: you still trying to set up a server as a router?
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes_is: Are you speciffically attached to using ubuntu for it? Does it also need to server other server roles?
<Wolfeyes_is> yes superfly
<theblazehen> I've found that pfsense is a lot easier to use as a router, and runs on nearly anything.. I've ran it on an old pc with 128MB RAM beofre
<Wolfeyes_is> 2nd question, not sure
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: arno's ip tables firewall
<superfly> *really* simple to set up
<superfly> it's in the repos I think
<Wolfeyes_is> I will go have a look
<superfly> arno-iptables-firewall
<superfly> you'll probably need to uninstall any other firewall system you've installed
<Wolfeyes_is> There is none currently, I would have worked on that afterwards.
<theblazehen> Doesn't ubuntu these days also come with ufw built in? Might need to disable that
<Wolfeyes_is> it was using the pc as a firewall as far as I could understand.
<Wolfeyes_is> and my understanding is very limited with this knowledge...
<Kilos> Wolfeyes_is if you do ctrl+rit lines up to where you have read
<Wolfeyes_is> As far as I know the server is only acting as a firewall superfly, it has no information stored on it, this is stored on another server within the network.
<Kilos> ctrl+r
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes_is: Not exactly addressing the question you are asking, but you can try out live pfSense perhaps. Works well here
<theblazehen> No need to install to get it running, runs just fine live
<Wolfeyes_is> if I can just ask a question though..... and explain a little on the history of the server.
<theblazehen> Wolfeyes_is: sure
<Wolfeyes_is> the server admin left 5 years ago and the computer run from then until now with no problems, it was using lucid, and the computer crashed, due to overheating, my understanding is the client sent it to the computer shop in order to get it repaired, ( I believe it was just a dirty heat sink from listening to all the info- I did not get a chance to inspect the pc)
<Wolfeyes_is> they replaced the whole pc, tried to clone the drive and tried to make it work, no one understood linux within the computer shop and started calling around, upon landing on me, I do other work for them, upon which I told them I would look at it.
<Wolfeyes_is> Everything of lucid was outdated and didn't want to connect to the internet to do any updates or upgrades, with the help of Kilos.
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: firewall and router? does it hand out ip addresses to the network?
<Wolfeyes_is> We opted to do a clean install of an ubuntu server and then add a kde display to it, the client is in the middle of no where, and I had to do an install from a cd/dvd as it would install it from a flash disk that I put serer on with Unetbootin. And ended up installing kde 14.04
<Wolfeyes_is> it got the ip from the router and changed it to another range, which all the computers connected to superfly.
<Wolfeyes_is> what I did see but I am not sure, I think it was using squid before, I saw that in the download packages of lucid.
<Wolfeyes_is> Now to get to my question, the client also wanted something to block internet to other computers, with username and password, can this be done with Arno's IP tables firewall superfly?
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: yes and no
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: you'd use squid, which arno's supports
<Wolfeyes_is> or maybe a better question is would it be better to reinstall server edition now that I have the computer with me?
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: what you want is to force all traffic through arno's firewall, which you can set up to use squid, which has all sorts of access management features
<Wolfeyes_is> ahhhhhhh
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: yes, you have no need for a gui
<Wolfeyes_is> Okay so new install it is then.
<theblazehen> Can also be done easily with pfSense. Just leaving it as an option.. Also, with squid you should be able to use it as a transparent proxy with authentication. Might even be able to do SSO if you have the computers connected to a domain
<Kilos> but imo tha should be done at the client so install can see router 3g connection
<Kilos> not so
<Wolfeyes_is> Waits for an answer....
<Kilos> if you do server install then go to new site there are not popups to show new connection
<Kilos> unlees you do it now then ssh to it from lappy and do same at the client
<Kilos> lets hear superfly comment
<superfly> theblazehen: ever used a mikrotik?
<theblazehen> superfly: Nope, have been wanting to though
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: your network topology is unclear, where is the Internet connection and where is the DHCP server?
<theblazehen> superfly: Wanting to get a managed 1gbit or 10gbit switch perhaps, would you recommend them?
<superfly> theblazehen: you'll never want to go back to anything else
<theblazehen> superfly: ty for the recommendation. Right now an old pc is still the cheaper option for me...
<superfly> theblazehen: yeah, me too.
<theblazehen> Just stuck with 1gbit, and no bonding :(
<superfly> the mikrotiks are expensive :-(
<Wolfeyes_is> It was previously set up with the Router (internet connection going to the onboard network port of the linux server, inbound, then outbound from the pci network card of the linux server to all the other computers on the network. All traffic ran through the linux server! Does this help superfy?
<Wolfeyes_is> All computers used the linux server to get an IP address.
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Wolfeyes_is> Nighrt Kilos
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: ah, yes.
<Wolfeyes_is> So with this information and the fact that the client wants to have designated username and password details for the internet, you would still set it up with  ubuntu server, and put Arno's firewall on with Squid superfly?
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: username per person?
<superfly> and why a username and password?
<Wolfeyes_is> on about 8 people, the rest are restricted from inertnet, maybe about 15 computers in total.
<superfly> do those people move around between computers, or are they always on the same computer?
<superfly> *s
<Wolfeyes_is> I would say, 2 - 3 of the computers have different people superfly, the rest stay on their own computer. It is the reception computers and they mostly to restrict the staff when no one is their at night, the other offices are all locked at night.
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: the people who have unrestricted access to the internet, do they have their own PCs?
<Wolfeyes_is> yes
<superfly> so then you can lock things down to particular computers on the network.
<Wolfeyes_is> Okayyyyyy
<Wolfeyes_is> Anything else I need to know.....superfly? Or ask further?
<superfly> what do they mean by "restricted internet access"? is it off completely? is it available after hours? are certain sites allowed? or certain sites not allowed?
<Wolfeyes_is> they cannot access it because the username and password comes up, denying them access even though their network cables are on the same network!
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: the username and password is a red herring
<Wolfeyes_is> so if they punched in the accessible username and password they could get access, if they had that information, or were added to the accessible list.
<Wolfeyes_is> Red herring? in the sense of?
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: you don't need it to restrict internet access
<superfly> it's distracting you from answering my question
<superfly> <superfly> what do they mean by "restricted internet access"? is it off completely? is it available after hours? are certain sites allowed? or certain sites not allowed?
<Wolfeyes_is> it always on, they just can't use it if they don't have username and passwords, all people with the correct username and passwords can access it at an given time.
<Wolfeyes_is> I wasn't told to block certain sites in particular! Only allow certain people access. (all the time)
<Wolfeyes_is> All managment. From the information I was told.
<Wolfeyes_is> Does this help you a bit more superfly?
<superfly> yeah
<superfly> so you basically have two groups: those with access and those without
<Wolfeyes_is> yes
<superfly> how does their e-mail work?
<Wolfeyes_is> seperate, to the linux server, they collect it from an online client. Similar to what we would google or hetzner.
<Wolfeyes_is> but it runs through the server to fetch it.
<Wolfeyes_is> I think I described that backwards lol
<Wolfeyes_is> anyways...
<Wolfeyes_is> Do you think I should do the server install at the site superfly? So it can see the internet connection? Or can I do it aheead of time? Which would be easier for the setup you have just mentioned?
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: I think either way would be easy enough. But you say they get their mail from an online mail client? that means that they have *some* internet access?
<Wolfeyes_is> They would through the sever.
<Wolfeyes_is> I see now what you mean.....
<Wolfeyes_is> restricting the broswers but not mails.
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: that's not how internet connectivity works
<superfly> internet doesn't care if you're using a browser or a mail client or a python script, or even if you're making HTTP requests via butterflies
<Wolfeyes_is> lol I see.
<Wolfeyes_is> Okay.
<Wolfeyes_is> so then it would mind the mail client on the computer connecting to the mail server on the net then.
<Wolfeyes_is> but if the person opened the browser and a program like squid stopped them, from using that, would it restrict the email as well?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> because it's all Internet access
<superfly> you'd have to configure squid to allow their e-mail domain
<Wolfeyes_is> okay, that makes sense.
<superfly> well, I'm not being entirely accurate.
<superfly> protocols use different ports
<superfly> so SSL is 443, regular HTTP is 80
<Wolfeyes_is> okay
<superfly> but if their e-mail is web-based, then it's all on 80 or 443
<superfly> which squid handles out of the box
<Wolfeyes_is> I think they use gmail
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: ignoring the "authentication" part (which I think is pointless), here's how to tell squid that certain domains are OK: http://www.webdnstools.com/articles/squid-proxy-whitelist
<Wolfeyes_is> goes to look
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: there's usually a fair amount of documentation in the config files themselves. read read read :-)
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: also, try to implement the same system yourself if you can, practice makes perfect
<Wolfeyes_is> I was thinking to do that, it would help me a lot on a learning curve.
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: pro tip: those managers, get their MAC addresses and get the DHCP service to hand out the same IP addresses to their computers every time. then tell squid that those IP addresses are OK
<Wolfeyes_is> if I give them dynamic ips i could do it like that.
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid#.VmXyN2_v2es
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: don't say "if". you always do that
<Wolfeyes_is> All the computers are winsucks and they had them on automatic configure, Great, I will do that!!!! Dynamic IP it is.
<superfly> some more good info: http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/ConfiguringSquid
<Wolfeyes_is> Ty superfly I will read this so long....  Just a question....
<superfly> Wolfeyes_is: basically, set up squid the way you want, then set up Arno's, and when it configures itself it'll ask you about a proxy server, and you give it squid's details
<Wolfeyes_is> Would a person have to coinfigure the squid and arnos programs by adjusting the scripts etc through the server cli? Am I understanding this correctly?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> it's not difficult
<Wolfeyes_is> okay - got that.
<superfly> anyway, I have to go
<Wolfeyes_is> I understand it basically, just not always sure what to look for
<Wolfeyes_is> Ty so much for your help
<Wolfeyes_is> Have a good evening superfly
<Wolfeyes_is> Night everyone. Thank you all for any input.
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-08
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> morning all
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> what is a vln number on a visa app and where does one find it
<andrewlsd> VLN ? or VIN?
<Kerbero_> visa application? which country?
<andrewlsd> looks like it's used to track your application for Oz visa
<Kerbero_> en môre oom Kilos, en almal anders
<andrewlsd> Kilos: it's probably with your "paperwork"
<Kilos> hi Kerbero_ 
<andrewlsd> so may have been stamped, or written, or else emailed to you.
<Wolfeyes_is> Good day everyone
<Kilos> i did online application to australia
<andrewlsd> Hi Wolfeyes_is 
<Kilos> hi boy
<Wolfeyes_is> heya andrewlsd and Kilos
<andrewlsd> Kilos: online application, VLN is the "id" of your application. ie your application number.  coz
<Kilos> ty andrewlsd let me try mail them then . they dont give a proper email addy even you gotta register and login and all that and then query via what i think is an online mail thing
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> Morning guys
<Wolfeyes_is> hey theblazehen
<andrewlsd> Kilos: did they not email you?
<andrewlsd> with the VLN?
<Kilos> i have the application number and can go see it online but cant query unless first login in with the za pta peeps
<inetpro> uh oh!
<inetpro> ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za *Packages  503  Service Unavailable
<anton__> User: I can't delete a file.
<anton__> Colleague: If you can't how can I?
<anton__> User: Because you always enter from the back and then delete it.
<theblazehen> inetpro: That sucks. Should I try and host a ZA mirror next year?
<inetpro> theblazehen: if ever you do please make sure you have people who can keep it up and running, up to date and stable
<theblazehen> Yeah, I'm planning to. I'm assuming I can just update with cron and rsync? Going to mirror other things as well
<inetpro> good idea if you have the resources
<theblazehen> inetpro: Resources = cash, right? heh
<theblazehen> http://www.vanilla.co.za/server_colocation.php sounds good
<inetpro> not only do you need cash but also lots of available bandwidth, hardware, manpower and knowhow 
<inetpro> but cash could certainly help to pull everything together
<theblazehen> inetpro: This vanilla place does unlimited 1gbit, then I just gotta get a server, not sure what else would be needed in terms of manpower? You ust got to have the sserver be able to deal with the load?
<inetpro> sometimes things go out of sync and you need to troubleshoot and fix 
<inetpro> hard drives go crash bang 
<theblazehen> inetpro: I should be able to deal with that. I've been doing some Linux work part time these past few weeks, and have dealt with that kinda problem. Got it running again in time
<inetpro> ok, looks like neology is sorted again
<inetpro> sometimes these things are just temporarily out of sync while downloads are happening from upstream
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> sjoe lewe jy nog
<Sxuza> hey there Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> Hallo oom Kilos!
<Kilos> hha
<nuvolari> ja ek lewe nog dankie oom!
<nuvolari> Hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun
<nuvolari> het vandag na die wordpress devs gesoek toe kom kyk ek hier :P
<nuvolari> Dit is mooi so oom
<nuvolari> sjoe, ek was lanklaas hier
<Kilos> ja baie lank sies man
<nuvolari> dis die lewe oom 
<nuvolari> kan nie juis anders nie
<Kilos> hahah
<Kilos> net solank jy on nie vergeet nie seu
<Kilos> n
<nuvolari> nee hu uh oom
<kubuntu> Evening everyone.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> guten abend 
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-09
<inetpro> good mornings
<nuvolari> o/ mornings :)
<theblazehen> Hi inetpro nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oh hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<inetpro> hello oom Kilos
<inetpro> you are for ever late these days sir, what's wrong?
<Kilos> dag se jong man
<Kilos> sigh chores and trying to find why visa app taking so long
<inetpro> ai!
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> chat later
<inetpro> eh Kilos wat is jy so stil?
<Kilos> sjoe boetie
<Kilos> party keer haat ek die interwebs
<Kilos> en nog meer daai mense daar onder
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> wat is 9² x 12² ?
<Kilos> hulle wys app received en payment received maar laat weet nie of hulle meer soek nie en of hulle al gekyk het na die ding nie
<Kilos> Maaz 9*9
<Maaz> Kilos: 81
<Kilos> Maaz 12*12
<Maaz> Kilos: 144
<inetpro> = 15²
<Kilos> Maaz  144+81
<Maaz> Kilos: 225
<inetpro> vandag se datum = 9/12/15
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ek weet nie hoe werk jy dit uit nie maar ja
<inetpro> magic
<inetpro> 9² x 12² = 15²
<Kilos> daai visa mense gaan seker wag tot dag voor kersfees en dan vra vir n kiekie van my skoene
<inetpro> dag voor kersfees, as jy gelukkig is
<Kilos> dis al van 17 nov
<Kilos> sug
<Kilos> seems like they wait for a month or more for you to query and then tell you we still need this or that document
<Kilos> but you can enquire till a month is up
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> and flights are up 5k since nov
<theblazehen> Well, this sucks.. I can't have xorg put my 5th display in the right place anymore :( Cant set comething for crtc 5, then when I turn it off and on again then it turns on and then I can't do any more xrandr calls afterwards...
<inetpro> superfly: why do you break your fish tank, again?
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> inetpro: wish I knew
<totimkopf> wees wakker
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-10
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn and morning all others
<Kilos> sjoe totimkopf dont you sleep in the dark time
<theblazehen> Morning totimkopf magespawn and Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> ohi cry
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Cryterion_ 
<Cryterion_> Morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro why you coming on later and later?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<aalston> sup
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> morning
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self seun
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom :)
<nuvolari> besig 
<nuvolari> maak môre klaar vir 2 weke :D
<Kilos> lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> alweer storm sonder water
<inetpro> sorry, I'm here all day... just couldn't answer earlier
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> you are forgiven
<inetpro> dankie oom
<Kilos> i was jioking anyway
<Kilos> :D
<magespawn> later all
<inetpro> .
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-11
<Kilos> morning inetpro and all others too
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy totimkopf theblazehen Kerbero 
<thatgraemeguy> g'day
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> so whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> same old magespawn and there
<magespawn> pretty much the same
<magespawn> internet connection seems to be a bit flakey today
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<magespawn> hi nuvolari 
<magespawn> anyone else having internet issues today?
<magespawn> really struggling to use any google services 
<TinuvaMac> its vox
<TinuvaMac> you should test a afrihost free 1gb account or web africa free 1gb account
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> an d TinuvaMac 
<magespawn> hi TinuvaMac thanks for that. i will switch it to one of our other accounts. any idea why?
<TinuvaMac> well dont think i am allowed to say publicly
<TinuvaMac> but you will see there a lot of complaints on mybb vox thread
<magespawn> does seem to on and off though
<magespawn> ^be
<theblazehen> Morning Kilos and others
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> back later
<Kilos> wake up all of you
<Kilos> home time
<Kerbero> almost, but not yet
<theblazehen> http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=USD&To=ZAR eish. $1 = R15.95
<nuvolari> o/ I iz on leave!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> oh nuvolari you missed out
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/genres/charts.cfm?Genre=Country&SubgenreID=228
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-12
<zipper> What has the president of south africa done? Why is all of the internet enraged that he is sabotaging their economy?
<Kilos-> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> Kilos-: you thinking?
<inetpro> what's with the tail anyway?
<magespawn> hi there
<magespawn> for those who like this sort of thing https://nmap.org/favicon/
<magespawn> chat later
<totimkopf> Kilos: hallo oom :)
<Kilos> dag se totimkopf 
<Kilos> hi inetpro  too
<Kilos> was waking last time
<inetpro> uh, you mean you were sleeping?
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> im a bit older you know
<totimkopf> :)
<totimkopf> Kilos: hoekom is jy nie in #ubuntu-afr nie? :D
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> ek is mos
<Kilos> o skuus man
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 2 days, 20 hours, 4 minutes and 59 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-12-09 11:27:31 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-12-12 02:11:04 PST
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<kulelu88> Hello hello
#ubuntu-za 2015-12-13
<Kilos> hmm... this channel and locoteams were created the same day
<Kilos> morning everyone
<inetpro> good morning oom Kilos
<Kilos> oh my, sorry inetpro was sleeping again
<Kilos> o/
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Langjan> hoesit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Kilos> skuus ek vat so lank om te antwoord
<Kilos> het nuus goed gekyk
<Kilos> en ge eet
<Langjan> Hi daar, geen probleem, ek sit ook en sewesrugby kyk
<Langjan> Wanneer vlieg jy?
<Langjan> Alles wel hier dankie
<Langjan> OK its SA vs Argentina in the finals now, chat later, just before 8
<Kilos> ek wag nog vir daai visa mense om te see ja of nee
<Langjan> Ai, kan nie glo dit vat so lank nie...jammer daaroor!
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> Langjan laat weet wie wne asb
<Kilos> wen
<Langjan> Halftime SA 17 Argentina 14
<Kilos> sjoe dankie
<Langjan> Full time SA 29, Argentina 14: SA won the cup
<Langjan> SA now level with log leaders Fiji on 35 points
<Kilos> moii baie dankie
<Kilos> mooi
<Langjan> Eish! When did you apply for the visa?
<Kilos> 17 nov
<Langjan> OK its supposed to take max 1 month, otherwise make a noise here: http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact
<Kilos> seen some comments that say a month is as long as they take
<Langjan> Yes the website says one month
<Kilos> i have and got a reply that says something about time frames
<Kilos> but find no one to try mail directly
<Kilos> and no direct email address, you gotta go through the sites email thing
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Yea thats the link I sent you
<Kilos> next ill hear its a month of working days
<Langjan> or you can phone them 
<Kilos> thats even worse
<Kilos> get a pc voice that explains lots of stuff and just wastes airtime
<Kilos> ill wait the month and then try again ty Langjan 
<Kilos> just wanna be there Christmas
<Kilos> but yesterday would have been better
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wanted to go nov but had to heal from the op and we didnt think applying would take so long
<Langjan> I suppose tickets are sky-high by now
<Kilos> the extra 5k in airfare could have bought some christmas presents
<Langjan> If you have the guts you wait at the airport for a cancellation, you can save quite a bit if you're lucky
<Kilos> now ill just take old family airlooms
<Kilos> oh is it
<Kilos> tell me more
<Kilos> heirlooms
<Langjan> Yes guys have told me if you're patient you can get onto a flight at the last minute at much reduced fares, otherwise the seat will remain empty
<Kilos> got some nice gold things from my gran
<Langjan> but it takes time, patience and flexibility
<Kilos> biggest prob is the distance to airport and transport to and fro
<Langjan> Is that what they call the family jewels these days? herlooms?
<Kilos> some flights leave at 01.10 
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Yes if you have a contact nearby where you can get in and out quickly it helps 
<Kilos> ya man stuff passed down from generation to generation
<Langjan> famly jools
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> similar to that ja
<Langjan> but they're not worth much when there old, lmga 
<Kilos> i even have mother of pearl earrings with sprinkbucks on
<Kilos> from frik du preez days
<Langjan> Wow sounds like you'll be a hit!
<Kilos> he was my grans cousin
<Kilos> haha yeah the girls are already arguing who will wear them
<Langjan> OK, famous line eh? Ek sal op aandag moet staan.
<Kilos> they both rugby nuts
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Rooting for Oz I suppose? 
<Kilos> never they bokke fans
<Langjan> Blitsbokke gave them a 25-5 hiding today
<Kilos> the girls will be happy to hear that thats why i asked score
<Kilos> hows things there by you Langjan ?
<Langjan> Great. The sevens game is nail-biting stuff, quick and exciting
<Kilos> ya best rugby to watch
<Langjan> OK thanks, just had bad news on Friday, the guy who worked for us 21 years caretaking our camp in Moz died
<Langjan> He was like a brother to me
<Kilos> oh my sorry to hear that
<Langjan> thnaks
<Langjan> happened on our 44th anniversary
<Kilos> hey Langjan 
<Kilos> shame man
<Langjan> thats life my friend
<Kilos> did you hear about tars first country song
<Langjan> ends when it has to but lasts forever thereafter
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/genres/charts.cfm?Genre=Country&SubgenreID=228
<Langjan> She no 1 now?
<Kilos> been top of the charts for a week now
<Langjan> Great. Veels geluk man!
<Kilos> and now she getting calls from other songwriters
<Kilos> dankie baie
<Langjan> OK my good friend, gotta go, with Tara-lyns song in the background. Sounds great!
<Kilos> haha ty for the visit
<Kilos> look after you guys
<Langjan> Thks Kilos, always a pleasure chatting to you, keep me in the loop re your schedule
<Kilos> will do ty
<Langjan> Look after yourself
<Kilos> i will thanks
<Langjan> Slaap lekker, I.m sure the visa will come within a day or two
<Kilos> just pray for me
<Langjan> Will do as always
<Kilos> lekker slaap jy ook dankie oom
<Langjan> Dankie boetman! 
<Langjan> Lmga
<Kilos> ek ook
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-12
<Kilos> morning everyone
<inetpro> goeiedag mense
<inetpro> Kilos: what happened last night?
<Kilos> moeg oompie
<Kilos> good morning to you sir
<inetpro> you left early just before I wanted to say hi then came back later
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> ill have more energy when the next 2 blocked arteries are opened
<Kilos> then you can chat me late again
<andrewlsd> maaz search iterum
<Maaz> andrewlsd: I couldn't find anything that matched 'iterum'
<andrewlsd> maaz search itwinkle
<Maaz> andrewlsd: I couldn't find anything that matched 'itwinkle'
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd iterum is the new ibid build channel
<andrewlsd> was trying to find out what superfly was meaning
<Kilos> itwinkle is superfly s bot
<Kilos> his old bot same as maaz
<Kilos> paddatrapper and fly are rebuiling it in python 3
<Kilos> rebuilding
<Langjan> Hi there did you guys have a good weekend? 
<superfly> Langjan: I guess.
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> when was it weekend
<Kilos> im in and out so be patient
<Kilos> i wonder what he broke now
<Kilos> hehe
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Not python3 yet, we are using python2 only dependencies (I'm looking at you Twisted)...
<Langjan> Hi Kilos you there?
<Langjan> Me also in and out
<Langjan> Kilos twin with a tail 
<Langjan> lekker dag, moet nou gaan, probeer weer more of vanaand
<Kilos> lappy and desktop
<Langjan> ok mooi
<Kilos> i go take a nap
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<inetpro> guten morgen
<kulelu88> guten tag
<Kilos> guten tag 
<Kilos> morgen is actually when the sun rises
<superfly> guten morgen
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> her fly 
<Kilos> herr
<Kilos> that thing
<superfly> actually, Kilos and kulelu88, the correct greeting for now would be guten abend
<superfly> (not sure how it's spelled)
<Kilos> jawohl mein herr
<Kilos> abent
<kulelu88> when we all meet in Namibia we'll ask the germans there
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> oops... Guten Abend
<Kilos> ask the pro
<Kilos> he is a kraut
<inetpro> Sauerkraut is lekker
<kulelu88> I thought Meyer is Afrikaaner?
<Kilos> very
 * inetpro is a Afrideutscher
<inetpro> kulelu88: ^^
<Kilos> haha
<kulelu88> Are there many germans in SA? inetpro 
<inetpro> too many :-)
<kulelu88> are they distinct from the Afrikaaners or has interbreeding occurred? like with the Anglos
<Kilos> Meyer is a surname of English, German, Dutch and Jewish origin, many branches of the Meyer(s) family trace their origins to ancient Anglo-Saxon culture. The name is derived from the Old English name maire, meaning Mayor, or an officer in charge of legal matters.
 * inetpro should go back and do a landgrab/claim in the land of his ancestors
<Kilos> i can go with you
<Kilos> grandfather was from there
<Kilos> rather go to aus thought
<inetpro> only problem is I have to go back 7 generations
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> channel was quiet today
<Kilos> hows things there kulelu88 
<inetpro> kulelu88: I think it was in 1998 that family in South Africa from my mother's side counted more than 2000
<Kilos> in luneberg?
<kulelu88> not bad oom Kilos . how you feeling?
<Kilos> ok ty
<kulelu88> that's not a lot inetpro . the german population must be <25000 
<Kilos> feweling with hands as normal
<inetpro> Kilos: no. no, no... you can't keep all those people in one place... they've spread all over the country
<Kilos> im on a gremans farm now
<Kilos> germans
<kulelu88> I think the Namibian Germans are still very german. they didn't breed with the afrikaaner or Namib locals
<inetpro> remember that is just one family of hundreds, if not thousands
<kulelu88> so you trace your roots back to Holland or Germany?
<inetpro> Germany
<Kilos> muhl 
<kulelu88> you based in GP? inetpro . I can't imagine there being any type of white person except Afrikaaner in PTA though
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> haha... 
<Kilos> many english in pta
<Kilos> and greeks and portugese
<kulelu88> portugese IIRC
<kulelu88> but that's like maybe 1-3% of the total
<Kilos> yeah there are many communities of different breeds
<inetpro> "Pretoria has over the years had very diverse cultural influences and this is reflected in the architectural styles that can be found in the city" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretoria
<lewix> hi
<lewix> anyone for hite?
<kulelu88> nobody for hite here lewix 
<inetpro> haha, what is hite anyway?
<inetpro> hi lewix
<inetpro> Kilos: help
<lewix> kulelu88: I used to be in a channel here with developers from the mother land but I forgot what channel it was
<kulelu88> you looking for devs or plumbers? lewix 
<lewix> kulelu88: you are rather rude
<lewix> My company is opening offices in africa, so I'm looking for developers on site. period
<inetpro> sjoe
<kulelu88> I am?
<inetpro> kulelu88: don't be so rude :-)
<Kilos> hi lewis
<Kilos> ohm lew
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> ai! kulelu88 
<Kilos> you need to be friendly kulelu88 
<Kilos> ai1
<inetpro> sorry Kilos, but I have no idea what kulelu88 did wrong there
<Kilos> no one to hire
<kulelu88> lol
<kulelu88> I guess he left
<Kilos> another immigrant chased away
<kulelu88> sounds very fishy
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> to hire here of all places
<Kilos> well see what he wanted
<Kilos> you coulda got a good job
<Kilos> head of the za branch
<kulelu88> I doubt it
<MaNI> africa is kind of big - he might want to narrow the office location down a bit better before attempting to hite
<inetpro> lol
<kulelu88> could be a sweat shop like Amazon Cape Town
<Kilos> oh well too late now
<Kilos> always enquire first
<inetpro> Kilos: might be your bot friend K
<MaNI> heh, Amazon CT really that bad?
<Kilos> no man he has mailed me in reply
<inetpro> saying what?
<Kilos> and he was here briefly to check if our irc from site worked 
<kulelu88> MaNI: amazon US is bad, so the foreign offices must be worse
<Kilos> he said inna mail when he gets a chance he will spend time online here
<inetpro> Kilos: I rest my case, maybe it was him then
<Kilos> when i get onto the correct drive ill forward the mail inetpro 
<superfly> Amazon CT is rather horrible, especially if you're on support staff
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> his name was something carey
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i forget first name
<Kilos> carey bird and he was looking if there were ubuntu peeps in the mosselbay george area
<Kilos> there inetpro forwarded it all to you
<Kilos> from there inna sky
<Kilos> first time ive used gmail online like that
<kulelu88> how much are they paying?
<kulelu88> "market related"
<Kilos> who
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> goeienag oom K[tab]
<inetpro> hmm...
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-13
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos-> ai! power cut, running on genny
<Kilos> ill be ofline all day tomorrow guys, going to hospital
<Kilos> morning inetpro its reverification time again, 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo :)
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<theblazehen> Hi all
<Kilos-> hi theblazehen 
<Langjan> hi Kilos- 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos-, Langjan. How's things going?
<Kilos-> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> what broke Langjan 
<Langjan> im introducing Marietjie to Ubuntu and irc
<Langjan> showing her around
<Kilos> hi marietjie
<Kilos> be careful of that old goat he likes to break things
<Kilos> when you need help look for someone not carrying a 4lb hammer or n tang en bloudraad
<Langjan> lmga! Only when kde comes into the equation
 * Kilos hides
<Langjan> just want to connect her to hexchat so she can skip the hammers and bloudraad
<Langjan> Kilos,  just help me to connect her correctly to this channel plse 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hexchat
<Kilos> freenode and edit it
<Kilos> then chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> then #ubuntu-za as the channel to join
<Kilos> and put her nickname in and register it with freenode or it will get stolen
<Kilos> lemme go open irc on desktop pc as well because im in and out both sides'
<Kilos> hi marietjie 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> sop daai ou kerel hoor
<Kilos> hy baie skelm
<marietjie_> kil
<Kilos> i know its you jan
<Kilos> kil +tab
<Langjan> no you chancer I'm over here
<Kilos> ek hoop julle lag lekker oor die engelsman se streke
<Kilos> yaya
<marietjie_> Kilos, dankie vir die hulp
<Langjan> Watch your language theres a lady around
<Kilos> welkom enige tyd
<Kilos> my language is always clean
<Langjan> jaja
<Langjan> some will believe you
<Kilos> jaja
<Langjan> marietjie_ is soos ek, kry sooibrand van te veel Ingels 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> twee snye suurlemoen in n glas water en drink dit heel dat
<Kilos> voeg net water by
<Kilos> Langjan you have her connecting twice as you did before
<Kilos> fix it
<Kilos> lemon slices in water actually alkalises your system
<Langjan> ok we will chat about wb later Kilos 
<marietjie> Kilos, praat later en geniet jou dag
<Kilos> and stops heartburn
<Langjan> will sort it out
<Kilos> julle ook
<Kilos> goed gaan
<Langjan> lekker skape vang
<Kilos> haha niks skape hier nie
<superfly> Well, one thing I know is that if I need to practice my Afrikaans, I can do it in here
<Kilos> haha hi there superfly 
<Kilos> superfly did you see the mails about the reverification
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> i hate that every 2 years
<Kilos> the old wiki page should be there still but i have no idea even where to look for it
<Kilos> i asked neil to start it
<Kilos> having another bad head day so will nap a while then try
<superfly> OK, lekker slaap.
<Kilos> ty
<nlsthzn> ^_^
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<chesedo> hi Kilos
<pavlushka> and Hi to all that Kilos saying hi :p
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> hello chesedo :)
<chesedo> ohi pavlushka
<nlsthzn> alo all... how are you uncle Kilos?
<nlsthzn> so I see we are up for re-verification
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn and you?
<Kilos> yeah what a business
<nlsthzn> fine thanks
<Kilos> and i dont think we have done anything this year
<Kilos> or the last 2 actually
<Kilos> everyone is too busy making a living
<Kilos> fly is always working on openlp and he and frogboots are working on iterum
<Kilos> but nothing else is being done i think
<Kilos> or has been
<Kilos> do you have the link for our last reverification wiki page nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> thats a few drives ago for me
<nlsthzn> I will have a look... I have *really* not been active the last bit in ZA land
<Kilos> who has
<Kilos> im quite used to and happy with an i5 lappy with an ssd
<Kilos> nice and fast
<nlsthzn> My HDD just got downgraded to a 5400rpm hdd... whole system sluggish >.<
<Kilos> only screen should be larger then desktop backgrounds wont need to be centred and leave a small pic in the centre
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> pity ssd's are so expensive
<Kilos> they nice and fast
<theblazehen> Kilos tiered storage :) Small ssd + big hdd
<Kilos> cant do that inna lappy unless you replace the dvd with a caddy and they are expensive
<Kilos> sigh
<nsnzero> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> im trying to remember who you are
<Kilos> hmm...
<nsnzero> lol , i am easy to forget
<Kilos> nono im getting old and forgetful
<nlsthzn> Kilos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<nlsthzn> this is from 2014
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> that should be it then
<nlsthzn> comparing it to the one of 2010 it didn't look good, and from what you have said of the last two years... I dunno
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> if memory serves there is a template that was followed
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai! ai! ai!
<Kilos> we just upgade this one i think
<Kilos> saves lotsa work
<Kilos> or copy it to the new one
<Kilos> then edit
<nlsthzn> I guess... the guidelines are @ - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<Kilos> dont make me read lots man head thumping
<Kilos> chesedo feel free to jump in anytime
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> nlsthzn i think we built ubuntu-africa in the last 2 years
<Kilos> so that an irc channel and the website
<nlsthzn> so it still going strong?
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> i chat to some of them daily
<Kilos> but the busy bug has hit the whole of africa
<nlsthzn> to channel #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> one advantage with that setup, no two yearly reverification
<nlsthzn> well verification isn't a must as we discussed last time...
<Kilos> nono
<nlsthzn> did we receive DVD's / USB's from all the releases the last two years?
<Kilos> its a must if you want to throw any weight around
<nlsthzn> how much weight was thrown around recently?
<Kilos> its all flash disks now and you have to prove an event to get them
<nlsthzn> so we didn't
<Kilos> oh i had some set toos with other members
<Kilos> no we had no events
<Kilos> you can still buy them i think
 * nlsthzn was always pushing for verification... now not so sure
<Kilos> google ubuntu flash install sticks or something
<Kilos> no we must stay verified
<Kilos> i cant fight from a sick loco
<nlsthzn> well I guess we need to fill the wiki page and see if enough was done then
<Kilos> i need a strong backbone
 * nlsthzn just installed ubuntu again (but then again, I might distro-hop before midnight :p)
<Kilos> haha im hooked on kde now
<Kilos> 14.04 and 16.04 on desktop and 16.04 here on lappy
<nlsthzn> plasma 5.8 and above really good noow
<nlsthzn> *now
<nlsthzn> my keyboard still double typing letters every now and again
<nlsthzn> drives me nuts
<Kilos> im happy but 2 much eye candy for me
<Kilos> sow its rate down
<nlsthzn> well KDE does let you tweak everything
<Kilos> its younr fingers that are getting slower
<nlsthzn> I believe it is either me or the keyboard, happens on two different PC's and 7 different OS's >.<
<Kilos> add to the milliseconds between that repeat thing
<Kilos> must be you
<Kilos> old age
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> nlsthzn even when you type really fast?
<nlsthzn> perhaps... diabetes does attack your nervous system two :/
<nlsthzn> mostly when I type fast
<Kilos> oh i must give you some info on that nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> sometimes I can tap a key and get 5 of a letter
<theblazehen> Sorry, I meant does it repeat when you go fast and not super fast?
<theblazehen> Hmm. And 16.04 or 16.10 right?
<nlsthzn> windows 7 / 10 /ubuntu 14.04 16.04 16.10 opensuse 13.2 42.1 42.2 tumbleweed solydxk fedora xyz mint abc etc. etc.
<nlsthzn> I distro hop
<nlsthzn> alot
<theblazehen> Ah. USB keyboard?
<nlsthzn> yes usb
<nlsthzn> thought it was my last motherboard which has a flaky usb 3 chipset
<nlsthzn> but now on a solid intel board the same
<theblazehen> Which keyboard? Or just some random cheap keyboard?
<nlsthzn> nope
<nlsthzn> steelseries v2 something or other
<nlsthzn> mechanical
 * theblazehen thinks it has to do with interrupts or something
<theblazehen> With usb
<nlsthzn> lovely keyboard... think I should get a cheepy and try it, might be me
<theblazehen> When system load is very low then I can type fine, increase a bit and I can't
<nlsthzn> dunno...
<theblazehen> Have lots of IO on the PCI bus of that system
<theblazehen> Can you set it to some kind of generic mode?
<nlsthzn> not enough of a nuisance for me to actually do something except complain :p
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Eg, my K70 has a normal mode which does the traditional 3 keys only etc, not the n key rollover etc
<nlsthzn> no special switches
<theblazehen> Does `lshw` show usb controller on the pci / pcie bus?
<nlsthzn> holy output batman
<nlsthzn> will take some time to go through all that 
<theblazehen> Just scroll till you see usb
<theblazehen> it's a tree
<theblazehen> See what the usb controller is connected to
<nlsthzn> hmmm there seems to be one usb that is nested under pci:2 and one usb that is a level higher not under pci
<nlsthzn> the usb 3 controller
<nlsthzn> the usb 2 is on its own
<theblazehen> Is keyboard on usb 2 port?
<nlsthzn> forgot I am on another mobo currently... AFAIK mouse and keyboard on usb 2
<nlsthzn> but I have had the mobo on both usb 2 / 3 as test some time ago
<nlsthzn> but that was on another set-up
<theblazehen> Hmm, alright. Well, dunno then. One I'm having issue with I don't use the console much
<nlsthzn> theblazehen, don't worry about it... I think I will try a generic and see if there is a difference
<theblazehen> nlsthzn Alright. Try a PS2 keyboard as well
<nlsthzn> was looking for a converter as I have the ports at the back... going ps2 to usb easy to get, the other way around not so much >.<
<Kilos> i like ps2 kb on desktop pc
<Kilos> saves a usb
<nsnzero> maybe the key repeat-rate needs to be tweaked
<nlsthzn> set it up a bit higher... lets see :)
<Kilos> thats what i do
<nlsthzn> but I don't shake that badly (yet) :p
<Kilos> make it many more microseconds more
<nsnzero> guys you must also try out zsh shell its good from what i can see
 * theblazehen will show off my zsh later :)
<nsnzero> now that i want to see 
<nlsthzn> think it was fish shell I tried some time ago... liked the tab-complete in it
<MaNL> does anybody here use snaps ( http://snapcraft.io/ ) - just wanted to gauge the average linux users opinion on them. Would you be okay if some package you wanted only came in snap form, or do you expect to also have it in the main repo? Do you like the idea of snaps or hate it? etc.
<Kilos> superfly can we just edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014 to be our wiki for this year or must we make a new one
<Kilos> inetpro you need to wake up now
<Kilos> work to be done you know
<nsnzero> work makes me sleepy
<nlsthzn> Kilos, we make a copy of that one with a new name
<nlsthzn> and then edit it
 * nlsthzn is the busy but will do it later
<nlsthzn> maybe >.>
<Kilos> ok i must sleep early, leaving at 5 am to go hospital
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
 * nlsthzn must first attempt to log into launchpad >.<
<Kilos> im in there now
<nlsthzn> hey that was easy :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> done - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2016
<nsnzero> later guys
<nlsthzn> what it that todo application/website you guys were using some time ago
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> we could use some "planning" 
<nlsthzn> btw, I am working night shift on the 19th.  So won't be able to show up for the IRC meeting for reverification
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro 
<Kilos> chesedo knows as well also too
<Kilos> trello
<nlsthzn> ah ok
<nlsthzn> crap... stupid o's still doubling... and the speed so low it takes forever to delete text when I back space :p
<Kilos> lol
 * chesedo has not followed the conversation, but should be able to attend the 19th's reverification... will confirm
<Kilos> whats our trello addy chesedo 
<Kilos> we need a page for planning for reverification
<chesedo> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<nlsthzn> odd, I don't have an account
<nlsthzn> hmmm... will take me more time to figure out how to use this effectively than trying to do all myself :/
 * nlsthzn had a huge urge to play heroes of the storm
<Kilos> ive added a list called reverification planning but dunno wha card to add
<Kilos> chesedo ball in your court
<chesedo> Kilos: anything that describes the next step (or what is needed) will be fine
<Cryterion> Evening
<chesedo> Kilos: will it even have more than one card?
<chesedo> hello Cryterion
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> sigh just burned butter so bad whole house is smoke
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> trello is hard
<nlsthzn> grrr
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> weve added it 4 times now
<Kilos> chesedo is the trello man and inetpro
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn click the show menu top right
<Kilos> wha a blow
<Kilos> chesedo fix it please
 * chesedo will be able to help and catch up in a few minutes
<chesedo> just busy getting server fixed
<Kilos> ok ty
<nlsthzn> think I getting the idea
<nlsthzn> now only in one area uncle Kilos :p
<nlsthzn> slowly but surely
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> ive forgotten how to use it
 * nlsthzn watching Edward Snowden talking about something or other
<nlsthzn> live... got to love the internet
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi again Kilos , arent you supposed to be in bed by now ?
<Kilos> nearly but started cooking late
<Kilos> so i gonna add to my fat belly by eating late
<nsnzero>  i eat at 4 , bad acid reflux if i eat late and sleep
<Kilos> better to eat early yeah
<nsnzero> but speaking of cooking , i am looking for a recipe for a sftp server that doesnt display anythin , no gui or console
<nsnzero> boredom has lead me to explore the grey area of hac... mmmh pen-testing 
 * nsnzero wondered how everybody did this until know
<Kilos> ssh
 * Kilos guessing
<nsnzero> if i could only improve my spelling 
<pavlushka> Guys, you are on a re-verification process?
<pavlushka> please tell me if I can be of any use, that will add up to my exp too :)
<pavlushka> chesedo: ^
<nsnzero> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hi nsnzero :)
<Kilos> yes on the 19th pavlushka 
<nsnzero> sounds interesting ... can i assist as well 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> you guys chat too much today... hond uit 'n bos uit
<pavlushka> Good Morning inetpro :)
<inetpro> Kilos: and you expect me to read all that?
<inetpro> goeie dag pavlushka
<nsnzero> hi there inetpro
<inetpro> wb nsnzero... you've been quiet
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> inetpro: same to you :)
<Kilos> inetpro https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
 * pavlushka had a cold day
<inetpro> pavlushka: get the body on the move to warm up
<pavlushka> inetpro: will do in the morning :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> get yourself a treadmill desk
<Kilos> and a barbell mouse
<nsnzero> save money and just walk to work 
<inetpro> pavlushka: do you ever get snow in your part of the planet?
<pavlushka> nsnzero: that will work double fold 
<pavlushka> inetpro: nope
<pavlushka> but I am in the coldest part of my country, closer to Himalayas
<Kilos> eeeek
<inetpro> 👍
 * chesedo is now caught up... well with the chat atleast
<inetpro> well done chesedo
 * inetpro gave up reading
<chesedo> pavlushka: will do, and keep up to date with the trello list to see what we are doing
<chesedo> nsnzero: you should be able to assist
<pavlushka> chesedo: sure :)
 * chesedo does not even know what has to be done yet... this will be the first he is helping with
<chesedo> nsnzero: also check Kali for pen-testing
<chesedo> now my head is clear of all that...
<nsnzero> hi chesedo
<Kilos> chesedo read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2014
<Kilos> thats what we did 2 years ago
<chesedo> Kilos: from that I have a question. How involved were we in last year's SFD?
<nsnzero> just  name a task for me to help with 
<chesedo> oh and Kilos do not let me keep you awake for tomorrow
<Kilos> ask inetpro 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> chesedo: we've never done enough really, always more that can be done
<Kilos> i dont have to drive so i can sleep in the car i spose
<chesedo> inetpro: oh ok, I see that we had that on 2014's, do you think we will be able to slip it in again?
<inetpro> hmm...
<chesedo> nha Kilos you can also help afterwards ;)
<superfly> nlsthzn: Trello
<inetpro> chesedo: we didn't even have a SFD event this year
<inetpro> s/a/an/
<chesedo> inetpro:  last year's should count for this one since the reverification is every two years right?
<chesedo> lol S in not a vowel
<inetpro> ok... guess we can say we had members attending it but not much more than that
<chesedo> or silent
 * inetpro always getting confused with a vs an
<nsnzero> sfd -> Super Fun Disco ?
<chesedo> ok, there was me theblaze and gremble if i am correct (will the names be needed?)
<chesedo> nsnzero: Software Freedom Day
<inetpro> a unicorn vs an umbrella 
<inetpro> Afrikaans is baie eenvoudiger as Ingels
<chesedo> hey fly and frogs also helped with DebConf earlier this year
<Kilos> nsnzero software freedom day
<inetpro> chesedo: don't think we need names
<Kilos> oops
<inetpro> but can't hurt if you have them
<Kilos> oh nyes add it superfly paddatrapper 
<Kilos> s/nyes/yes
<inetpro> anyway... I had a long day with way too many meetings
 * inetpro calling it a day
<chesedo> np inetpro 
<inetpro> good night
<chesedo> night
<nsnzero> dont use names rather use 'members' sounds like better attendance / participation
<nsnzero> inetpro: take care and rest well
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: alles van die beste daar
<Kilos> i go crash too guys
<Kilos> dankie boetie
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nsnzero> Kilos-:night night 
<nsnzero> chesedo: i have tried kali , but i didnt find it very educational and all antiviruses nowdays blocks the 'attacks'
<nsnzero> chesedo: the most versatile tool i have found is netcat . just need to make a dropper for it
<chesedo> nsnzero: great suggestion thanks
<chesedo> nsnzero: that browser was the best tool for me
<chesedo> nsnzero: I am also subscribed here https://www.cybrary.it/
<chesedo> although i have not done anything yet
<Kilos-> night from here as well. be good guys
<nsnzero> chesedo: thanks for the info
 * nsnzero THIS IS FOR EDUCATIONAL PURPOSES ONLY NO COMPUTERS HAVE BEEN HARMED
<nsnzero> guys it been a pleasure chatting to one and all - but the bed is calling - good night 
<chesedo> night nsnzero 
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-14
<theblazehen> nlsthzn you wanted to see my zsh, right? https://asciinema.org/a/2mc1k5cv43uj5yrh5b11f6ebx
<nlsthzn> well it wasn't me theblazehen I just mentioned I had used fish before :) but it looks sweet
<theblazehen> nlsthzn ty. May have been nsnzero then
<theblazehen> maaz tell nsnzero https://asciinema.org/a/2mc1k5cv43uj5yrh5b11f6ebx zsh
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
 * theblazehen wishes there was some kind of abstraction between code and how it's viewed. Basically like having a reverse lexer? That way people don't have to worry about tabs vs spaces, how many spaces per level of indentation, K&R style vs Allman style braces, etc.
<theblazehen> Lexing would be the right stepp in the process, right? Or would it be at the parsing level?
<MaNI> if everyone followed some or other standard 100% that would be possible - and already is - but the problem comes in that there are always edge cases where the styling standard doesn't make sense, and then people want to deviate from it, and that part then gets lost when auto formatting
<theblazehen> MaNI got examples?
<theblazehen> How would the golang people handle it? Since they use gofmt etc
<MaNI> I can't comment on golang, but for C++ there is e.g. clang-format
 * theblazehen is referring to example edge cases
<MaNI> it is perfectly possible to set git or svn up to automatically do `clang-format <someorotherorganisationspec>` on all commits, and to do `clang-format <coderspersonalpreference>` on checkouts
<theblazehen> I guess
<theblazehen> https://i.imgur.com/wG51k7v.png :(
<MaNI> well, lets say comments are always a single space, followed by a '//' followed by a space, and then text - maybe 95% of the comments are like this, but somewhere in my code there is bound to be a place where it is desired for the comments at the end of multiple different lines to line up with one another - so a different number of spaces at the start
<theblazehen> Ah, yes. That's a good case. Forgot that not everything in the source is code
<theblazehen> I like how TempleOS does the seperation of code and documentation
<theblazehen> The OS is by a crazy guy, but I like how HolyC handles documentation, embedded data (eg sprites) etc
<theblazehen> http://theblazehen.com/templeos.vdi 1024x512 try it with an older virtualbox version or something. It used to work
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> a hey theblazehen :p
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> theblazehen: you haven't used ssl for your site I see :p
<MaNI> wow, thats one disturbing wikipedia article
<theblazehen> pavlushka yeah, that's on my old server. Still migrating to home where my reverse proxy does ssl
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> hey chesedo :)
<theblazehen> linx.home.theblazehen.com <- with SSL with my reverse proxy pavlushka
<pavlushka> chesedo: where's your re-verification application?
<pavlushka> got it
<nlsthzn> removed myself as ubuntu member from the page :/ oh well onward and upward and all that shenanigans...
<pavlushka> is it a bad line "even if you had a bad day at work, join #ubuntu-za on IRC and they might even cheer you up :). " ?
<nlsthzn> *they will cheer you up ;)
<pavlushka> nlsthzn: ha ha ha, yes, that's correct :)
<nlsthzn> you have failed me for the last time Unity 7.blablabla
<nlsthzn> grrrr
 * nlsthzn goes and wrangles a geeko
<andrewlsd> I've added a bit from me for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2016
 * andrewlsd goes away again for a bit. 
<MaNL> does anybody here use snaps ( http://snapcraft.io/ ) - just wanted to gauge the average linux users opinion on them. Would you be okay if some package you wanted only came in snap form, or do you expect to also have it in the main repo? Do you like the idea of snaps or hate it? etc.
<andrewlsd> MaNI: I use some snaps
<andrewlsd> I prefer repo for "stable" apps
<andrewlsd> and 'snap' for dev/testing stuff.
<andrewlsd> because then I don't have to install tons of dev/incompatible shared libraries.
<andrewlsd> obviously, snaps have a size overhead, which can hurt those on slow/limited_cap connections
<andrewlsd> the idea of using snaps to update parts in _embedded systems_ looks very good.  (again, snap app size needs to somehow be dealt with as many embedded devices have very limited storage)
<andrewlsd> current snaps installed:
<andrewlsd> anatine ; canonical-livepatch ; lnks ; qownnotes ; toilet ; ubuntu-core ; vlc
<andrewlsd> MaNI: if doing "Electron" apps, check out AppImage.    (nice for native apps too.)
<andrewlsd> AppImage are portable apps, and work on pretty much any distro.
<andrewlsd> but... they don't have the sandbox protection of snaps or FlatPack 
<andrewlsd> after checking out Appimage.org, have a look at https://dl.bintray.com/probono/AppImages/ for some ready-to-use  .AppImage software.
<andrewlsd> ... following on on the dev/testing via snap:  I like it for ease of total removal.
<andrewlsd> s/it/snaps/
<andrewlsd> so I think of snaps as "local-only" application containers.
<andrewlsd> hope that helps MaNI
<MaNI> I'm thinking about it from this viewpoint
<MaNL> stable internet would be fantastic
<MaNI> 1) I'm maintaining a cross platform app that the linux version of currently just ships as a zip file with some binaries in
<MaNI> 2) People seem to be confused about how to install this, ideally it would be nice if they could just install it through a package manager or something
<MaNI> 3) I don't really have the time or energy to deal with trying to get into an actual package manager, plus probably extra grief because debian may not like the licensing, plus I want to support a lot of other distros
<MaNI> so I'm wondering if putting up a snap is a good way around that (works on multiple distros) or if most users have never run into snaps and won't know what to do with them
<MaNI> I could also do some kind of .run style thing I guess - but people never seem to have been fans of those, wondering if it's similar with snaps or if people are a bit more receptive of those
<andrewlsd> MaNI: AppImage is probably the right way for you then.
<andrewlsd> no "install", just double-click to run.
<andrewlsd> AppImage does have a mechanism for creating .Desktop files, so that the gui shell (gnome/kde/unity) will have application launchers
<andrewlsd> benefit of snaps: updates are possible
<andrewlsd> drawback: only usable by default on Ubuntu. Any other distros would require the user to first manually install the snap framework
<andrewlsd> benefit of AppImage: truly portable Linux app.
<theblazehen> Or just put it in docker /s
<andrewlsd> drawback: no internal update framework. Update app by downloading and replacing it. 
<andrewlsd> docker not so much fun for GUI app.
<andrewlsd> but true
<andrewlsd> MaNI: is it a GUI app?
<MaNI> yes
<theblazehen> andrewlsd How easy it to to build appimage etc? /me created a .desktop entry to run acrobat reader in docker etc
<andrewlsd> another benefit of AppImage, no root privileges required.  Snap currently requires root, since it really installs
<MaNI> docker, gross
<andrewlsd> AppImage is easy to build. has IDE hooks too.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd hmm. Might check it out
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: AppImage.org
<andrewlsd> and MaNI: https://github.com/probonopd/AppImageKit/blob/master/README.md
<theblazehen> andrewlsd and do you need to build anything specially for it? Eg acrobat reader isn't open source
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: "An AppImage is an ISO 9660 file with zisofs compression containing a minimal AppDir (a directory that contains the app and all the files that it requires to run which are not part of the targeted base operating systems) and a tiny runtime executable embedded into its header. Hence, an AppImage is both an ISO 9660 file (that you can mount and examine) and an ELF executable (that you can execute)."
<MaNI> app image, somewhat interesting, though unless users are familiar with it, it doesn't solve the whole "where do I put it" question
<andrewlsd> ~/Downloads
<theblazehen> andrewlsd cool
<andrewlsd> MaNI: but true. but to solve "where do I put it" requires root.
<MaNI> yeah - but what I mean is there will be a constant bombardment of people asking where it should go - it's the number 1 asked question for the current scheme (tar with binaries in)
<andrewlsd> in which case, snap or flatpack may help.
<andrewlsd> MaNI: and could be solved by a "FAQ"
<MaNI> haha, users that read that would be a first 
<andrewlsd> tru dat
<MaNI> something like snap handles that part, but then it's an issue for distros where they first have to install snap system
<MaNI> hrm
<andrewlsd> are your end users "enterprise" environment, or home end-users. 
<MaNI> home end-users
<andrewlsd> If you want multi-distro, then AppImage. 
<andrewlsd> ... otherwise you'll have to still build .rpm .deb or .snap  for each supported distribution
<andrewlsd> check out the "Appimage updater" too.
<MaNI> okay
<MaNI> thanks will have a look
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: https://github.com/probonopd/AppImages  for recipes for bundling real-world apps
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: check if you can put Acrobat Reader into one of those. would be fantastic.
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: I see AcroReader is a 32-bit app. Not sure how AppImage would handle that.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd sure. You can see the docker in our salt if you like
<andrewlsd> yeah, am looking at it
<andrewlsd> going to try get all the required libs via: `lxc launch ubuntu:x/i386 xenial386`
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: https://github.com/mciverza/docker-acroread
<theblazehen> andrewlsd that's where I grabbed it from iirc
<andrewlsd> not sure how far I'll get since it's 32-bit. so a docker/lxc might remain the best option.
<andrewlsd> ^ pretty nice use-case.
<andrewlsd> ie, install some crappy, unmaintained application without drastically compromising  your system
<andrewlsd> so far: 69% of image retrieved by `lxc launch ubuntu:x/i386 xenial386`
<andrewlsd> maybe I should do this on Digital Ocean.
 * andrewlsd heads away from here for a few hours
<qwebirc5465> HELP
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> hi everyone else as well too
<Kilos> what a long day
<nsnzero> hi Kilos , how are you ?
<Kilos> from 5 am till now travelling and sitting at hospital
<Kilos> im ok ty and you
<Kilos> got a ton of meds
<Kilos> might be like a goofball for a moth
<Kilos> month
<nsnzero> thats medication - fix 1 problem create 2 more
<nsnzero> theblazehen: awesome zsh theme = i am impressed
<Kilos> hi inetpro superfly MaNI theblazehen Xethron 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nsnzero> superfly
<superfly> sup nsnzero
<nsnzero> trying to copy theblazehen zsh config 
<Kilos> superfly can you and paddatrapper put a few links to debconf in https://trello.com/c/nW7ephrM/118-need-list-of-all-activities-held-in-last-two-years-under-the-flag-of-ubuntu-za
<Kilos> plese
<Kilos> under list of all activities
<Kilos> please as well
<theblazehen> hi Kilos. nsnzero ty :) http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/zshrc.ext just remove the unapplicable bits etc
<Kilos> sjoe 71 blazehens
<Kilos> can start a chicken coop soon
<theblazehen> Kilos sorry?
<Kilos> theblazehen71 here more
<theblazehen> Ah. Right. Other irc bouncer
<Kilos> so 71 plus you is 72 of them hens
<theblazehen> heh
<Kilos> aw they left
<theblazehen> heh
<paddatrapper> Kilos: will do
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<Kilos> and maybe something saying fly is leaving south africa the next day but never ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh thats for you to say superfly 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> id like to say good morning before i say night
<Kilos> night all, sleep tigh
<Kilos> tighter than that
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-15
<Kilos> o/
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> morning inetpro paddatrapper and others
<superfly> good evening Kilos, theblazehen
<superfly> and paddatrapper, who I know is lurking, I mean, working.
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> good afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<chesedo> morning Kilos theblazehen superfly and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<superfly> hi chesedo
<chesedo> lol
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, superfly, theblazehen, chesedo 
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> how is our kid, she hasnt said anything for days
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi there Kilos and everyone else
<chesedo> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> how is everyone ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<nsnzero> i am doing ok
<nsnzero> github is an excellent repository for sources 
 * theblazehen is beginning to like emacs / spacemacs... Eveil is good enough
<theblazehen> Pretty sure you can't get an ipython notebook in vim :)
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> who's awake :)
<Kilos> whats up Symmetria 
<Symmetria> https://www.techcentral.co.za/icasa-approves-neotel-sale/70757/
<Symmetria> boom
<Kilos> what does that mean for za
<Symmetria> heh might take some time
<Symmetria> but I want Neotel to become the competitive entity it should be 
<Kilos> ok
<nsnzero> evening Kilos, Symmetria
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Symmetria> its gonna be a long hard road ahead - I can see myself spending a hell of a lot of time moving back and forth between KE and ZA 
<Symmetria> lo nsnzero
<Symmetria> heh, kilos lol, everyone always joked on mybroadband that I shouldnt be at TENET, I should be at telkom or neotel to change the landscape there instead 
<Symmetria> well - now they got their wish - now I just gotta deliver :) 
<nsnzero> neotel offered a much cheaper wireless broadband deal now maybe they can be even cheaper
<Kilos> yip well wait for you to deliver
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> keep up the good work
<Symmetria> heh Kilos it wont happen overnight though - re-working something that size is time consuming, requires a lot of work, a lot of planning, and treading carefully
<Kilos> thats your game
<Kilos> you do it well
<nsnzero> and why do we pay so much for data compared to other countries ?
<Symmetria> nsnzero heh - the mobile operators are ripping people off 
<MaNI> to play devils advocate have you seen how far away from t he test of the world we are compared to other countries?
<Symmetria> and the way things are priced in ZA and the way people are amortizing is... odd
<MaNI> that said we are also being ripped off majorly
<MaNI> s/test/rest
<Symmetria> MaNI again - it depends - firstly - you cannot compare ZA to Europe or the states - lets be blunt there - there are economic reasons for that
<Symmetria> and in African context - ZA is actually a LOT better than *most* (with the exception of KE possibly)
<Symmetria> heh - let me try and explain - in Europe and the states - what happened was that many people built many networks
<Symmetria> hundreds of thousands of kilometers of fiber went in
<Symmetria> at huge expense
<Symmetria> (late 90s) 
<Symmetria> end of the 90s happened, the big crash happened 
<Symmetria> and companies folded like flies 
<Symmetria> that meant all those fiber assets landed on the market at 3c to the dollar 
<Symmetria> and the prices crashed - because the actual infrastructure costs were effectively written off in massive bankcrucpies 
<Symmetria> that massive crash and the consolidation that followed didnt happen in Africa - we weren't exposed enough - meaning that you're still payign the cost of the actual infrastructure
<Symmetria> instead of the fictional post bankcrupcy cost
<MaNI> well theres also this little fact
<MaNI> http://thetruesize.com/#?borders=1~!MTY5MTIzMTI.NzUxNDc1MQ*NDA0ODMwNg(NjUwOTI0Mw~!CONTIGUOUS_US*MTAwMjQwNzU.MjUwMjM1MTc(MTc1)MQ~!IN*NTI2NDA1MQ.Nzg2MzQyMQ)MA~!CN*OTkyMTY5Nw.NzMxNDcwNQ(MjI1)Mg~!ZA*ODcyNTQzMg.MTcxOTM1ODg)Mw
<Symmetria> mani yes 
<MaNI> I mean Europe is actually tiny - and very population dense, South Africa is big, spread out population, and very far away from everywhere
<MaNI> we do tend to forget this
<nsnzero> iirc - fiber is alot cheaper than copper - can carry more signals - better distance between repeater - no shielding
<MaNI> but at the same time our state owned monopolistic nonsense does not help, have an absolutely worthless SNO thats only there to look pretty also doesn't help
<MaNI> the mobile operators are just a continuation of that tradition.
<nsnzero> and so is australia , but they have better internet 
<MaNI> we love our monopolies here, not even limited to communications it shows in many sectors and it holds our entire country back in many ways. 
<Symmetria> heh nsnzero actually australian internet
<Symmetria> is not that much better 
<Symmetria> and you're technically correct about fiber - but the costs of putting it in the ground would still blow your mind 
 * Symmetria points out that you're spending often in excess of 15 thousand dollars for every kilometer of fiber you trench into the ground
<Symmetria> heh building fiber networks costs hundreds of millions of dollars 
<Symmetria> and you can't get away from that
<Symmetria> and at that point - price is determined on how you are amortizing and what your planned ROI is 
<Symmetria> you also need to realize that there is another point about ZA - network engineers in ZA are *expensive* 
<Symmetria> as in - way way way way more expensive than in most of europe
<nsnzero> 15k is really ridiculous for plastic wires - but since everything is moving towards the internet - it will eventually pay for itself 
<Symmetria> because they are hard to find 
<Symmetria> nsnzero heh its not plastic - its glass 
<Symmetria> and its actually not the cost of the fiber that costs that 
<Symmetria> its the trenching and the ducting and the labor 
<Symmetria> the cable itself is cheap - very cheap 
<Symmetria> heh digging up the road to put in under the ground is another story, and the other thing that costs a hell of a lot of money is the splicing 
<Symmetria> heh, you can't just twist fiber together to join it - it requires trained people with extremely expensive hardware to join fibers 
<nsnzero> i watched a documentary on undersea cable repairs - i think they charged 100 million dollars
<Symmetria> and in the event of a break (someone digs it up) because its made of glass - you aren't replacing 30 centimeters of cable - in many instances yo ucan find yourself replacing 100s of meters of it - because it compound shatters
<Symmetria> nsnzero heh, that entirely depends on a number of factors - primarily - where are the boats when the break happens
<Symmetria> there are limited number of ships capable of affecting such repairs - if they are on the other side of the world, its gonna get really expensive to get them to the break point
<Symmetria> then you gotta cover the cost of actually pulling the cable to the surface, the cost of the joins, security for the repair vessel, etc
<nsnzero> yeah it was a complicated job took weeks to repair
<Symmetria> always does :)
<Symmetria> I've been involved in submarine system builds before - the money involved and the costs etc are immense
<Symmetria> heh - how those systems work is a lot more complex than most people imagine
<nsnzero> i read alot - subs are an awesome feat of engineering
<Symmetria> heh it took 3 weeks of design work when we designed the last system I was involved in
<Symmetria> and that was before any sea bed surveys etc, thats just the on paper planning work
<Symmetria> (repeater spacing, cable type calculations, deciding pre-trenching water depth etc etc)
<nsnzero> tectonic plate movement - volcano activity - earthquakes 
<nsnzero> its quiet an interesting field you are in ...
<Symmetria> heh - my field is pretty vast - I'm kinda... in a rather unique job
<Symmetria> I head up technical strategy for Liquid - which includes designs - but its also far far wider than that
<Symmetria> heh, if anyone gives you a title that has the word strategy in it - be wary - because it means they expect you to do everything ;p
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> hey Symmetria you know lots of rich peeps spread this link around for me please
<Kilos> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<nsnzero> well its nice to meet you Symmetria
<Symmetria> there ya go Kilos - hope that contribution helps 
<Kilos> ty Symmetria every bit helps. most of it has been from ubuntu peeps world wide
<Symmetria> sorry its not more - new baby and all stretching funds a bit
<Kilos> thank you so much Symmetria that will keep the hospital quiet a bit longe
<Kilos> just spread the link around
<nsnzero> Kilos: hows things going with the reverification process ?
<superfly> nsnzero: it's not really a "process"
<nsnzero> hi superfly
<nsnzero> superfly: just enquiring if any help is needed 
<superfly> nsnzero: we basically pitch up in the right IRC channel at the right time, and show the LoCo Council that we've been active the last 2 years by showing them the activities on our reverification page
<superfly> nsnzero: yes, we do. if you know of anything we can add to our reverification page, then please add it
<nsnzero> roger that superfly
<superfly> nsnzero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReVerificationApplication2016
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 1 day, 23 hours, 51 minutes and 48 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-12-13 21:16:28 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-12-10 15:14:12 SAST
<Kilos> oh my maybe he has gone on holiday again
<paddatrapper> Kilos: or broken something :) 
<Kilos> nono he fixes things quick
<Kilos> maybe family commitments atm
<Kilos> he has lappy and droid fone to get here if he wants
<Symmetria> btw - for those of you that like Android phones
<Symmetria> the Huawei P9 is a pretty sweet toy
<nsnzero> its got good specs - i have the lite  
<nsnzero> superfly: the durban linux user group's link is down
<superfly> nsnzero: I didn't put it up, and I'm not sure what it is.
<superfly> ohi Symmetria
<nsnzero> goodnight all and take care
<Kilos> night nsnzero 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> hi
<Kilos> hi dude42 dont you sleep either
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> hi kulelu88
<kulelu88> hi superfly 
<dude42> hi
<dude42> mmmm I do sleep
<dude42> oh hes gone
<superfly> haha, that's Kilos for you, dude42
<dude42> should probably have mentioned that I live in australia
<dude42> its morning here
<superfly> dude42: oh, yes, good evening from the past :-)
<dude42> haha
<dude42> utc is always the same :)
<superfly> I once had to organise an IRC meeting with people in places like Australia, the UK and the USA. It wasn't easy finding a time suitable for everyone...
<dude42> yeah tell me about it
<dude42> meeting with people in france over skype is fun enough
<dude42> I got to be up at 5 AM to suit everyone
<superfly> I've had to do something similar
<superfly> except I think I had to meet at something like 1am, with the brits 2 hours behind me and everyone else in daylight hours
<dude42> fun times
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-16
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper superfly inetpro Xethron theblazehen dude42 night nlsthzn MaNL ambo chesedo and other lurkers
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> paddatrapper is not yet awake ;-)
<Kilos> throw him outa bed
<superfly> hah, no. he was up late last night. they went out for carols by candle light at Kirstenbosch gardens
<Kilos> should i mail maia with the wiki page superfly 
<superfly> he needs his sleep
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> Kilos: I'm sure maia is aware of it
<Kilos> and clarify that she will be our front?
<dude42> howdy
<Kilos> i did some editting superfly hopefully everything is ok
<superfly> good evening dude42 :-)
<superfly> Kilos: I'll take a look now
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> not sure what we do about testimonials, just leave old ones in place
<superfly> ai, oom Kilos, you need to look a little better when you edit
<Kilos> what did i do wrong
<Kilos> i did it so slowly to try not make errors
<Kilos> what am i going to do when you have left superfly ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i just read it all and cant see where i went wrong
<superfly> I'm not going to be totally gone
<superfly> I'm certainly not leaving this channel
<superfly> Kilos: I already fixed it
<Kilos> where was the change
<Kilos> i have reloaded yet
<Kilos> hevent
<Kilos> havent as well 
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> Kilos: you messed up the links to my and your nicks in "Ubuntu members" in the Key Details section
<Kilos> sorry 
<Kilos> i wanted to edit my testimonial as well but now im scared
<superfly> Kilos: just be carefuly
<superfly> *careful
<superfly> I need to go
<Kilos> go weel superfly 
<Kilos> well
<Xethron> Yellow!
<Xethron> How many Kilos are there in a Miles?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> 1.6 i think
<Kilos> thats too far back to remember
<Xethron> haha
<Symmetria> 1.62
<Symmetria> kilometers to the mile 
<Kilos> ty Symmetria 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Xethron> haha. Miles doesn't have a lot of Kilos in him. I bet I can carry him around :P
<Kilos> you tough Xethron 
<Kilos> 86kgs
<Xethron> Oh, I thought it was only 1.6 :P
<Xethron> hehe
<Kilos> hahah
<Xethron> How are you man?
<Kilos> alive ty and you
<Kilos> im gonna go nap a while i think
<Xethron> I'm very well thanks
<Xethron> Awesome, will chat later :)
<Xethron> Actually I think a nap sounds great. I'm going to go do the same
<Xethron> btw, I just posted an article on your first successful open source project on https://24daysindecember.net - would love some feedback if anyone is interested in reading it :)
<Langjan> Hello guys, are you reconciled?
<paddatrapper> Anyone know why dd'ing a debian iso to disk changes it physical block size to 2048MB and partitions it into a 10MB partition and a 15.9 (the rest) partition? I'm unable to boot from it or format it
<paddatrapper> Happended to two disks
<theblazehen> paddatrapper that's the way it's set in the mbr of the iso
<theblazehen> You can cfdisk /dev/sdb or whichever to fix it
<theblazehen> If you can't change the block size there then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<theblazehen> Can you boot other ISOs that you dd on?
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: thanks. Don't know why th newest iso has changed things...
<theblazehen> paddatrapper sure. Also, if that doesn't work, try the netboot.xyz usb image. I quite like it
<paddatrapper> I haven't tried others. I'm trying a straight cp, as that seems to be the primary way suggested by the debian wiki
<theblazehen> Should result in the same result, but give it a go anyway perhaps
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Tried dd again. Seems to give me no issues, though booting it returns isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<paddatrapper> Happens with the amd64 and i386 net installers
<theblazehen> Ah, yes
<theblazehen> I had that before
<theblazehen> Same with syslinux
<theblazehen> IIRC some issue when using 64 bit inodes
<theblazehen> Tried netboot.xyz?
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Could not locate active partition when booting from netboot.xyz
<theblazehen> paddatrapper and you flashed the usb image right?
<paddatrapper> tried both ways suggested here https://netboot.xyz/boot-usb/index.html
<theblazehen> Are you IRCing from the same computer you're doing this on?
 * paddatrapper has been trying since 10am this morning to get this USB to boot
<theblazehen> Easy to do it from grub. Just copy the kernel to the right place in /boot
<Kilos> use disk utility to format it to mbr first then put other stuff on
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Sort of. IRC is running on VPS. I'm trying to boot from the usb on a server sitting next to me. This is my laptop
<paddatrapper> I do have grub rescue prompt up
<Kilos> gnome disk utility
<theblazehen> Alright.
<theblazehen> Makes things easier
<Kilos> can you mount it
<theblazehen> create a filesystem on the usb, maybe fat32 or ext4 or anything. Copy https://boot.netboot.xyz/ipxe/netboot.xyz.lkrn into it
<Kilos> mount and install grub-pc and gub-pc-bin
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Yes, Linux can read/write it too. I am now able to format it (finally)
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: thanks will do
<theblazehen> Maybe do that from laptop
<theblazehen> then at grub rescue do a ls
<Kilos> i found the gnome disk utility quite handy it can even repair drives
<Kilos> good luck i go nap
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Thanks. Have another drive that that may help with
<theblazehen> paddatrapper is grub rescue from the hdd?
<theblazehen> You just need grub rescue and some filesystem with the file on it
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: I think so. They're used drives that I haven't formatted yet
<theblazehen> Alright
<paddatrapper> Busy booting at the moment
<theblazehen> Booting from hdd?
<paddatrapper> have grub rescue
<theblazehen> Cool
<paddatrapper> ls returns:
<theblazehen> And a disk with file on?
<paddatrapper> plugged in a detected (at least in BIOS)
<theblazehen> Cool
<theblazehen> Nothing in ls?
<paddatrapper> (hd0) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1) (hd2) (hd3) (md/0)
<theblazehen> Try ls (hd2)/
<theblazehen> And ls (hd3)/
<theblazehen> One should show the file
<paddatrapper> hd2: unknown filesystem
<paddatrapper> hd3: unknown filesystem
<theblazehen> Alright and ls (hd1,msdos1)/
<theblazehen> If not ls (hd1,1)/
<paddatrapper> both unknown file systems
<theblazehen> Ah. hd0 must be your usb
<theblazehen> ls (hd0,msdos1) and msdos2
<paddatrapper> ls (hd0,msdos2)/ - unknown filesystem
<paddatrapper> hd0,msdos1 not found
<paddatrapper> hd0 - unknown filesystem
<theblazehen> What's your usb formatted as?
<paddatrapper> fat32
<theblazehen> insmod fat
<paddatrapper> error disk mduuid/<hex> not found
<paddatrapper> where <hex> is a long string of hexadecimal numbers
<theblazehen> Alright
<paddatrapper> all drives still are unknown file systems
<theblazehen> Remove the usb, run ls. Which drive disappears?
<paddatrapper> hd1, hd2, hd3
<theblazehen> So hd0 is gone?
<paddatrapper> no, hd0 is the only one left
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> Plug usb into laptop, wipefs -a /dev/whatever
<theblazehen> Then cfdisk /dev/whatever, create partition, set as bootable, mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 or whichever, and copy the file in
<paddatrapper> How do I set as bootable?
<theblazehen> In cfdisk it should have an option for it?
<paddatrapper> I don't see one. Only type
<theblazehen> Does it say gpt anywhere at the top?
<theblazehen> Eg Label: gpt or something?
<paddatrapper> Yes
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> wipefs -a /dev/sdb again, then cfdisk and create mbr / msdos
<paddatrapper> Cool
<theblazehen> Then mkfs the partition and copy the file in
<theblazehen> Should show then
<paddatrapper> Yup, thanks
<theblazehen> Once it's in, plug in to server, ls again
<theblazehen> should show a (hd1,msdos1) ?
<paddatrapper> yes, along with (hd2) and (hd3) still
<paddatrapper> But I am seeing the netboot.xyz file
<theblazehen> Great
<theblazehen> Now
<theblazehen> linux (hd1,msdos1)/netboot.xyz.lkrn
<theblazehen> and
<theblazehen> boot
<paddatrapper> unknown command linux
<theblazehen> linux16 maybe?
<paddatrapper> unknown command
<theblazehen> ls (md/0)/
<paddatrapper> disk not found
<theblazehen> Ok. Maybe insmod linux
<paddatrapper> error disk <> not found
<paddatrapper> unknown command linux
<paddatrapper> unknown command linux16
<theblazehen> Ok. Copy http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/linux.mod to your usb
<theblazehen> Then
<theblazehen> set root=(hd1,msdos1)/
<theblazehen> insmod linux
<theblazehen> linux (hd1,msdos1)/netboot.xyz.lkrn
<theblazehen> boot
<paddatrapper> unknown command linux
<theblazehen> And the insmod worked?
<paddatrapper> error: disk <> not found
<theblazehen> Ah, sorry. set boot not root
<paddatrapper> same error
<theblazehen> set prefix=(hd1,msdos1)/
<theblazehen> then insmod?
<paddatrapper> file //i386-pc/linux.mod not found
<paddatrapper> Should I move it into a directory i386-pc?
<theblazehen> You can try that
<theblazehen> Or insmod (hd1,msdos1)/linux.mod might possibly work
<theblazehen> Yeah, looks like insmod with a direct path should work
<paddatrapper> error attempt to read or write outside of disk hd1
<theblazehen> Just to be sure, this is grub resuce not grub shell, right?
<theblazehen> Does the server support virtual disks with it's management module maybe?
<paddatrapper> grub rescue
<paddatrapper> I don't think so - sun V60X with stock controller
<paddatrapper> Haven't seen any options for virtual disks when I was messing around indisk management
<theblazehen> let me get full grub modue set. linux.mod may have had dependency
<paddatrapper> Ok
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/i386-pc.tar
<theblazehen> Extract that to usb
<paddatrapper> same error
<theblazehen> try set root=(hd1,msdos1)
<theblazehen> set prefix=/i386-pc/
<paddatrapper> same error
<theblazehen> Do you have a rooted android phone?
<paddatrapper> Yes
<theblazehen> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid&hl=en
<theblazehen> Try iso as a cd drive
<theblazehen> What kind of disk is in the server? SAS?
<paddatrapper> SCSI
<paddatrapper> isolinux.bin missing or corrupt on iso as cd drive
<theblazehen> Try netboot.xyz iso?
<paddatrapper> That was the iso...
<theblazehen> Hmm. How about netboot.xyz usb in usb mode?
<theblazehen> usb booting is a bitch on some servers...
<paddatrapper> Yeah... Can proabably remove a drive, put the one I want to install to in there and a DVD drive in the flexi-bay
<paddatrapper> Install from DVD
<paddatrapper> I have 2 servers to provision, so may be prudent
<theblazehen> Ah. You got a dvd.. That makes things easier
<theblazehen> If you go netboot.xyz on the dvd then you can remove it and start install on the other server at the same time
<theblazehen> Or can you pxe boot?
 * paddatrapper goes to find a CD
<paddatrapper> I don't have a PXE server yet (this was supposed to be it ironically)
<theblazehen> Haha, yeah. /me broke server, wanted to pxe boot, and that was it :(
<theblazehen> Luckily it could do virtual drives
<theblazehen> Time to brag: http://www.junkmail.co.za/computers/desktop-pcs/gauteng/pretoria/pretoria-city/ibm-x3650-m4-servers/64739274 :D
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Very nice!!
<paddatrapper> Seems all the good deals are always in Joburg..
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: Guess what... Failure reading sector from fd0 when trying to boot from CD...
<Kilos> set bios
<paddatrapper> Think I'm going to have to set up a PXE server on another machine temporarily and boot from that
<Kilos> bios thinks there is a floppy
<paddatrapper> Will do
<Kilos> connect a monitor and set bios to boot from cd/dvd
<paddatrapper> Kilos: That I have already done
<paddatrapper> Boot priority is flash drive, CD, LAN, HDD
<Kilos> and did you turn off the floppy seek thing as well
<Kilos> aha
<paddatrapper> Yup. Now no error, just back to grub rescue
<Kilos> from the cd?
<paddatrapper> No. HDD 1
<Kilos> can it boot from cd
<theblazehen> paddatrapper That sucks. Yeah, go the pxe route. Otherwise write the usb image to a hdd and put then into the server...
<theblazehen> paddatrapper got 2 dual port 10 gbit ethernet and 4x dual 2.5 gbit fiber channel cards as well :)
<paddatrapper> theblazehen: I would do that, but I don't have any SCSI bays except for on the servers...
 * paddatrapper is very jealous!
<theblazehen> paddatrapper Hmm. pxe it is then.
<theblazehen> paddatrapper yeah, I <3 it :D
<theblazehen> Been limited by the resources of the 2 desktops I used to use as servers
<theblazehen> 32 GB + 20 GB RAM, with desktop running in a container on the second. Used thin client
<theblazehen> Gonna be running yacy.net on there, going 2 pages deep in my browser history :) Super specific search for things seen recently
<theblazehen> Then loading all reddit comments from 2007 until 2016 October into elasticsearch
<paddatrapper> Haha awesome!
<theblazehen> Haven't started it yet, but in the past few years 1 month is around 6 GB bzip2 compressed. Lots of data/documents..
<theblazehen> I was loading a stream of comments into elasticsearch, around 40 - 70 documents / second
<theblazehen> Haven't started  the bulk import that is
<theblazehen> Tip: Downloading and writing an iso to a slow USB? curl | dd
<paddatrapper> FINALL!!!!!!!!!!! Rufus on Windows worked...
<paddatrapper> But the keyboard isn't responding
<paddatrapper> Restart fixed. I may actually be able to install Debian on here
<nsnzero> evening all
<paddatrapper> hey nsnzero 
<nsnzero> how are you paddatrapper
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi there theblazehen
<pavlushka> hi there every one :)
<paddatrapper> nsnzero: I'm better now thanks. You?
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen :)
<nsnzero> paddatrapper: sorry to hear that , but glad you well again
<nsnzero> hi there pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey nsnzero :)
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: heya
<nsnzero> theblazehen: was it you that sent me the asciiemia of your zsh shell ? my memory is bad
<paddatrapper> hey pavlushka 
<theblazehen> nsnzero yeah
<nsnzero> theblazehen: its awesome - i copied most of it though - but i cant get the searchable history - its driving me nuts
<theblazehen> nsnzero Did you also get auto-fu?
<nsnzero> theblazehen: i didnt - i will check it out now 
<nsnzero> theblazehen: thanks
<theblazehen> nsnzero that caused issues with older versions I think, /me is afk, will get back to you later
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<nsnzero> hey kilo - take care - good night
<nsnzero> theblazehen: yes it conflicts with the syntax highlighter - best time to trouble shoot is now
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-17
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<Langjan> G'morning Kilos how are things with you this morning?
<Kilos> hi Langjan im ok ty and you?
<Kilos> had a couple of tough days but today is better 
<Langjan> Sorry to learn about tough days,I was wondering about you. We are fine thanks 
<Kilos> nothing broken??
<Langjan> Headaches?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> yes and tight chest but today is lekker
<Kilos> might be the new meds i gotta get used to
<Langjan> Yes meds are always a compromise
<Kilos> wish it was the 16th jan already so i can try get them to do what they must so i can stop meds
<Langjan> What must happen 16 Jan?
<Langjan> op?
<Kilos> i  go for next appointment and hopefully get booked in at steve biko for bypasses
<Langjan> OK strongs for that
<Langjan> hope things work well for you
<Kilos> hopefully they will accept i only want stents put in via the angio route
<Kilos> i dont want chest cut open
<Langjan> Well they will know whats best for your circumstances, if its got to be done, do the best you can
<Kilos> i will ty for the concern
<Langjan> Whats news from your girls?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> too painful being apart
<Langjan> sorry I brught it up
<Kilos> skype call daily and chat lots on telegram
<Kilos> being apart is painful man not talking about it
<Langjan> good and is Debs coping with the AS?
<Kilos> she is a very tough chick and keeps on regardless of pain
<Kilos> only when she over does things and breaks an area thats just newly grown together then she has bad flareups otherwise she manages
<Kilos> evil disease that
<Kilos> nearly whole spine has growths from joint to joint
<Langjan> Yes its not pleasant, eish! And how is Tara's business going?
<Langjan> Sorry gotta go have breakfast, chat later
<Kilos> she is busy now with all the arwork for peeps for christmas
<Kilos> enjoy
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> inetpro is jy terug
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> im sure he went away for the holiday so might only be back after weekend
<paddatrapper> Does anyne have any experience with LXC on Debian? I can't get unpriviledged containers working - unshare: Operation not permitted
<Kilos> kick fly outa bed
<Kilos> he the debian man
<Langjan> G'morning paddatrapper 
<Langjan> Kilos, you there young man?
<Kilos> im here Langjan 
<Langjan> I'm still battling with videos
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh those online ones
<Langjan> Tried Juanita's system works fine then checked, she has gstreamer
<Kilos> there is lots of gstreamer stuff for 16.04
<Langjan> when I tried to install gstreamer errors showed graphics prob g
<Kilos> open synaptic and type in gstreamer and choose the one you need
<Langjan> so I installed Intel graphics update app
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> additional drivers
<Langjan> Yes, but now I have broken packages again
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> synaptic edit fix broken
<Langjan> Trying to load gstreamer via Synaptic gets error: 
<Kilos> broken package are bad downloads
<Langjan> W: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key 09D6EF97BFB38E916EF060E756A3DEF863961D39 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Kilos> what does synaptic say
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Unable to fix 
<Langjan> Perhaps I have wrong software repos marked
<Kilos> then find the package in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> and delete it
<Kilos> im using neology
<Kilos> then do a reload in synaptic
<Kilos> i use synaptic to choose repos and everything
<Kilos> never use update manager
<Langjan> Plse bear with me
<Kilos> of course
<Langjan> find which package?
<Kilos> that broken one
<Kilos> lemme see your link
<Langjan> I know but where do I see it?
<Langjan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kilos> go to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> try first
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> let me just go open irc on desktop so ian can use my lappy for teamviewer
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> ok i go there now
<Kilos> me with a tail
<Kilos-> Langjan here peeps can see if i guide you wrong and jump in
<Kilos-> here toppie Langjan 
<Langjan> Ok
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> where were we
<Langjan> find package
<Langjan> I gave you output
<Kilos-> do you know the broken package
<Kilos-> give again please
<Kilos-> its there on lappy and im here in my room on desktop
<Langjan> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kilos-> sorry for the inconvenience
<Langjan> nono
<Langjan> does that help?
<Kilos-> and here i have a squirrel to fight with as well\
<Kilos-> hehe
<Langjan> lmga!
<paddatrapper> Morning Langjan
<Kilos-> it gets agro when i type and dont pay attention to it
<Kilos-> haha
<Langjan> Hi paddatrapper Its a girl then
<Kilos-> must be
<Langjan> Long error output after your dpkg command
<Kilos-> give that output in pm place so we dont spam here
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> or post it
<Kilos-> to
<Kilos-> https://bin.snyman.info
<Langjan> done both
<Kilos-> i forgot hot to see root folders on unity
<Kilos-> how
<Kilos-> tery and apt update
<Kilos-> try 
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> then run sudo synaptic reinstall nginx nginx-core
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> nono
<Kilos-> sudo aptitude reinstall nginx nginx-core
<Kilos-> i dont even know what nginx does but if it complains its not installed then we try keep it happy
<Langjan> running
<Kilos-> wish you were on trouble free kde
<Langjan> E: Internal Error, No file name for nginx-core:i386
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> then maybe just nginx will do
<Kilos-> should install automagically
<Langjan> sudo aptitude reinstall nginx
<Kilos-> yes
<Langjan> E: Internal Error, No file name for nginx:i386
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> sudo apt upgrade
<Kilos-> let me get some bread for this squirrel so it can eat and leave my hands alone
<Langjan> check stickynotes
<Langjan> and pm
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> lets try another route
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> do you remember how to show hidden files on unity
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos-> ok
<Kilos-> find /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Langjan> dont see it is it in one of the folders?
<Kilos-> you have to go into root folders
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> kde gives the root option easily
<Langjan> which are root folders?
<Kilos-> etc and var and usr and lots more
<Kilos-> lets go in with terminal
<Kilos-> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos-> then type in ls
<Langjan> how do I copy and p from here?
<Kilos-> with your mouse
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> are you in archives?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos->  does ls show lots
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos-> scroll to see if nginx is there
<Langjan> no
<Kilos-> hmm...
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos-> ok type in cd
<Kilos-> you should be at standard prompt again
<chesedo> hmm Kilos- Langjan, nginx is a web server... to you plan to host websites on your PC?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos-> chesedo please help here
<Langjan> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> Kilos-: where is that bin output?
<Kilos-> i dont see unity in front of me so sukkeling some
<chesedo> np
<Langjan> no website hosting planned
<Kilos-> langjan give that bin link
<Kilos-> did you tell it to give you the link
<chesedo> Kilos-: how much do I have to read ^above^ to know what is going on so far?
<Langjan> bin link?
<Langjan> Kilos-,  I put some error outputs in stickynotes and pm
<Kilos-> where you posted that info to pastebin
<Kilos-> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwippZPB2frQAhWT0RoKHSUVAN8QFggdMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D947124&usg=AFQjCNGNL3DZeSfmeVO0bZ1PZQGye7ucfw
<Kilos-> see if there is a way to fix you broken packages there
<Kilos-> i see a solved link
<chesedo> Langjan: the stickynote link?
<Kilos-> i run to toilet quick wbb
<Langjan> Sorry not sure what link Kilos- wants
<Langjan> running those broken package fix commands at the mo
<chesedo> Langjan: there output error link
<Langjan> Plse see stickynotes
<Kilos-> you need to give the link for sticynotes Langjan 
<Langjan> Sorry: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmgfpp5
<Kilos-> tick the submit button and then copy passte the url you get at the top
<Kilos-> aha
<Langjan> And https://bin.snyman.info/mmm8w295
<Langjan> nd latest: https://bin.snyman.info/mmm2wcn4
<Kilos-> type y and enter
<Langjan> where?
<Kilos-> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm8w295 end of that
<Langjan> Oh that was done 
<Kilos-> i dont understand the reason why it keeps harping about nginx
<chesedo> Kilos-: end of that continous on next one...
<Kilos-> chesedo you go ahead please if you have time
<chesedo> lets remove nginx as you will not need it
<Langjan> makes sense
<chesedo> Langjan: type `sudo apt remove --purge nginx-*`
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> running
<chesedo> after that type 'sudo systemctl status nginx` ... this should report that nignx is missing/not there (aka service is removed)
<Langjan> Done except for:  dpkg: warning: while removing nginx-common, directory '/var/www/html' not empty so not removed
<Langjan>  
<chesedo> Langjan: ok, output of `ls -la /var/www/html/`
<Langjan> total 12
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Dec  6 16:56 .
<Langjan> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Dec  6 16:35 ..
<Langjan> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  612 Dec  6 16:56 index.nginx-debian.html
<chesedo> Langjan: ok that seems like the default for nginx, so we can remove it with `sudo rm -R /var/www/html`
<chesedo> based on those dates it seems like you installed nginx on the 6th...
<Langjan> ok chesedo I ran that command and just got prompt again, is that right?
<chesedo> Langjan: yes
<chesedo> Langjan: type `sudo apt remove --purge nginx-*` again
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> too clever these young ones
<Langjan> ok done
<chesedo> then  'sudo systemctl status nginx` again
<Langjan> Yes they grew up on computers
<Langjan> ok chesedo 
<chesedo> Langjan: output of states that it is missing?
<Langjan>  Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<Langjan> and some more yes chesedo 
<chesedo> Langjan: good nginx is removed then... so you wanted to get gstream fixed orginally right?
<Langjan> Well yes, but wondered if it conflicts with vlc and audacious
<Kilos> no it works with audacious
<Kilos> vlc should have all its own stuff
<Langjan> My system has those two but is not working on some videos, 
<chesedo> Langjan: should not be, they most likely use it as part of the UNIX philosophy of "do one thing and do it good"
<Langjan> my wife's 14.04 only has gsteamer and seems to work everywhere
<chesedo> Langjan: let's start with `sudo apt update`
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> terminal still hanging must I kill it?
<chesedo> hangs?? which command caused it to hang?
<Kilos> hanging or taking its time
<Langjan> well perhaps wrong term, it is still on last output 
<Kilos> patience
<Langjan> which shows nginx is not there
<chesedo> Langjan: press enter a few times
<Langjan> no effect
<Kilos-> ai! unity
<Langjan> nginx.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'
<Kilos-> ai!
<Langjan> thats the last output
<chesedo> Langjan: so there is no prompt ... $ at the end of the line
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> The last lines: systemd[1]: Failed to start A high performance web server and a reverse proxy se
<Langjan> systemd[1]: nginx.service: Unit entered failed state.
<Langjan> systemd[1]: nginx.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'
<chesedo> Langjan: press ctrl + z
<Langjan> ok thats done it, now doing uopdate
<Langjan> wants to upgrade, run it?
<chesedo> ok but after that type 'jobs' so that we can see what hanged the terminal (ctrl + z has put it in the background and want to make sure it is not something important)
<chesedo> sorry type `jobs` first
<Langjan> jan@jan-System-Product-Name:~$ jobs
<Langjan> [1]+  Stopped                 sudo systemctl status nginx
<Langjan> sorry I did the upgrade first
<chesedo> Langjan: np... I forgot that systemctl has a weird way of holding the terminal on status...
<chesedo> type `fg` and then `q` so that we can end that job
<chesedo> Langjan: also give me the output of that upgrade in a stickybin pls
<Langjan> ok done chesedo 
 * chesedo thinks that it will have gstreamer in the held back section again...
<Langjan> will do
<Kilos-> sjoe
<Langjan> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmwe888
<Langjan> seems ok
<chesedo> Langjan: the part above what you posted is what i'm interested in...
<Langjan> ok
<chesedo> ie the part directly after the upgrade command
<Langjan> I see what you mean chesedo : https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4mqdz
<chesedo> Langjan: is there any reason why you mark those packages for being on hold (other than 0ad which will be a huge update)
<chesedo> *marked
<Langjan> Not that I am aware of, except ignorance if it was me
<Kilos-> enough said
 * Kilos- hides
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Langjan> jy maak die ou man skaam
<Langjan> sies
<chesedo> lol... you have synaptic right?
<Langjan> yes
<chesedo> then it might have marked by accident in synaptic... see if you can find an option in synaptic to list all the 'held' packages and highlight them all (except for 0ad maybe) and remove the held mark...
<chesedo> i do not use synaptic so Kilos might be able to help you find those options
<Langjan> I see that Oad has a "!"
<Langjan> Over to you Kilos- ?
<Langjan> Many thanks for your time and effort chesedo 
<Kilos> lemme catch up
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> try reload in synaptic
<Kilos> then edit fix broken
<Langjan> W: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key 09D6EF97BFB38E916EF060E756A3DEF863961D39 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Kilos> then mark all upgrades
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> Kilos-: i can remember that you use synaptic... so can you guide us in getting synaptic to list only the held packages and then on how to unheld them...
<Kilos> what repo are you using Langjan 
<Kilos> ive never had a held issue chesedo 
<Langjan> repo? You mean in updates?
<Kilos> just some packages ive put on lock to this version and stopped them upgrading
<chesedo> Kilos-: do you how to use the GUI to do the above though?
<Kilos> synaptic settings repositories
<Kilos> im looking atm
<Langjan> you mean neulogy?
<Kilos> yes choose neology
<Kilos> theyve changed the synaptic look
 * chesedo things that the issue (for gstreamer) atm is that is is held back and not anything to do with sources... although we will have to look at that too
<Langjan> am using it, my mentor taught me to
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> type in gstreamer at the top
<Kilos> then right click reinstall all that show already installed
<Kilos> yes chesedo but where is he always getting broken packages
<Kilos> i very rarely have that anymore
<Kilos> if you do a reinstall of packages in synaptic it will fetch and updates to them
<Kilos> any
<Langjan> synaptic taking long time to reload
<chesedo> Kilos-: broken packages has been resolved (or so it seems) so am trying to fix gstreamer atm and will then tend the other issues
<Kilos> once reloaded just mark all upgrades and apply
<Kilos> and dont start installing funny stuffs
<chesedo> Kilos-: nothing can be done on a package that is held as far as i remember (so reinstall will just reinstall in while we want to upgrade to latest)
<Langjan> Seems to be hanging, wont quit either
<Kilos-> then going to gstreamer stuff will show all there and yopu will see the held ones
<Kilos-> then just a reinstall of them should upgrade them
<Langjan> Looks ;like I will have to force it by reboot
<Kilos-> is held and locked the same thing?
<Kilos-> synaptic is slow at times oom
<Kilos-> be patient
<Kilos-> dont forget it has to try find everything you been fiddling with
<Langjan> Dont know but it shows "loading" circle but has been for very long time
<Kilos-> patience
<Kilos-> if the circle runs its working not hanging
<Langjan> ok 
<chesedo> Kilos-: yes, synaptic shows held packages as being locked...
<chesedo> so yes the same thing
<Kilos-> aha
<Kilos-> ok then
<Kilos-> tick in the middle of the package
<Kilos-> then at the top
<Langjan> I see a "!" against 0ad - 17.3 MB real time strategy game of ancient warfare, interesting that chesedo referred to 0ad, is it something that is needed?   
<Kilos-> um
<Kilos-> tick package 
<Kilos-> and chhose unlock
<Kilos-> choose
<chesedo> Langjan: 0ad is a game and i know from experience that it update will be big (500Mb+) which is why i think it is currently also held/locked
<Kilos-> do y6ou play 0ad
<Langjan> Its still circling to land...
<Kilos-> lekker game
<chesedo> there is nothing wrong with it beign held, it will just same bandwidth
<Kilos-> old time war but lots work to keep up
<Langjan> dont have time for gaming, except chess on rare occasions
<Kilos-> then remove it
<Kilos-> right click remove
<Kilos-> even remove completely
<Langjan> ok will do but Synaptic is still circling
<Kilos-> ai!
<Langjan> I think something went wrong
<Kilos-> if you dont play a game why is it installed and locked
<Langjan> no idea, have never been there
<Kilos-> 75ai!
<Kilos-> 1 ai! as well
<Kilos-> squirrel added the 75
<Langjan> lmga!
<Langjan> they are real cute
<chesedo> Kilos-: do you mean to tell me that while I may have a monkey behind my keyboard you are lucky enough to have a squirrel :P
<Kilos-> lol yes
<Kilos-> quite a pest at times
<Kilos-> ill post a pic one day
<Langjan> No monkey near your keyboard chesedo. There was nothing serious going on in synaptic, I think I must force it
<Langjan> Cannot take that long...
<Kilos-> wb la
<Kilos-> Langjan too
<chesedo> in synaptic click on the left 'status' then 'pinned' on the list above it
<chesedo> Langjan: ^^
<chesedo> this will list all the held/locked packages
<Kilos-> thats good to know ty chesedo 
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> never used that area before
<Langjan> chesedo, Does not show "pinned" - options are installed, upgradeable and a few others
<chesedo> Langjan: can you upload screenshot to http://pasteboard.co
<Langjan> shows a list of gsteamer packages marked "!" under upgradeable 
<Langjan> will do
 * chesedo installed synaptic on his system and is trying to get a package to be marked with !
<Kilos-> Langjan 
<Kilos-> try something
<Langjan> Dont know if this will work only gave link on copy and paste: https://bin.snyman.info/mmmwzc9g
<chesedo> Langjan: on the left again click the 'Custom filters' option then 'broken' in the list above...
<chesedo> Which packages are now listed?
 * chesedo has a hunch that they will all have an !
<Langjan> zero shown as broken
<chesedo> well that is good atleat... then still need to find the meaning of !
<chesedo> hmm Langjan  in the menu click 'help' then 'icon legend'
<chesedo> What is the ! according to your's legend?
<Langjan> broken
<Langjan> but do not show in that selection, they show in upgradeable - interesting
<Langjan> Sorry there are two !'s 
<Langjan> one shows upgradeable, the other is broken - different colours
<Langjan> the gstreamer ones are shown as upgradeable
<Langjan> installed (upgradeable)
<Kilos-> then just do the apply
<Kilos-> should upgrade
<Langjan> 90 seconds to go
<Langjan> applying changes
<Kilos-> sjoe
<Kilos-> you complained about kde
<Kilos-> holy moly
<Kilos-> im sure you could break a wheelbarrow
 * Kilos- hides again
<Langjan> Kilos-,  shal I run thro the other options, auto removable, obsolete etc? 
<Kilos-> see what autoremovable does
<Kilos-> thats an ap-get function too
<Kilos-> apt-get
<Langjan> theres a lot of stuff there, dont think I must mess around with them
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> ok then close synaptic
<Kilos-> and run sudo apt-get autoremove
<Kilos-> that will be old kernels etc
<Kilos-> will make lotsa free space
<Langjan> 1 611 MB ! wow!
<Kilos-> sjoe
<chesedo> Kilos-: he has only two packages that are no longer needed -> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm4mqdz
<Kilos-> i wonder what caused all those kept back packages
<chesedo> hmm either that is 0ad which was marked for removal or something new is broken...
<chesedo> Langjan: what was the output of that autoremove command? (stickynote pls)
<Kilos-> i see apt autoremove also works
<Kilos-> i still need to get used to apt commands
<Langjan> Putting in stickynotes
<Langjan> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmppcka
<Langjan> Stickynotes silly verification system
<Langjan> sudo update shows: E: The repository 'https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main xenial Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<Langjan> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<Langjan> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<Langjan> shall I delete that repo?
<Kilos-> just use neology
<Kilos-> how you get into these predicaments
<Kilos-> moenie krap waar dit nie juk nie
<Langjan> thats the intel graphics update app that I installed 
<Kilos-> did you do it via dash additional drivers
<Kilos-> or you went hunting in google
<Kilos-> always try use what is in your system and its repos
<Langjan> Intel website via google
<Kilos-> type in dash
<Langjan> I think...
<Kilos-> additional
<Kilos-> it will find what is needed
<Kilos-> ty for the help chesedo 
<Langjan> It shows the unknown driver
<Langjan> yes many thanks chesedo 
<Langjan> appreciated very much
<chesedo> np Kilos- , note that intel does offer a special graphics update util for Linux
<chesedo> this -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/intel-graphics-update-ubuntu-16-04
<Langjan> Thats right, thks chesedo 
<Kilos> ya but letting old men go wild with google breaks things
<Kilos> but omgubuntu is normally good
<Langjan> all seems fine now many thks, just need to test videos
 * chesedo not has unbreak all those things he changed in synaptic
<Kilos> im scared to try that intel thing when everything is working
<Langjan> We have to do something to keep the adrenalin pumping man!
<Kilos> just now i need help too
<Langjan> kde never breaks
<Kilos> oh yes i forgot
<Kilos> hee hee
<Langjan> you need help from chesedo or from me?
<chesedo> Kilos-: do not use it unless if you have an intel graphics card (that is quite new too)
<Langjan> wat weet die ou man?
 * chesedo guess that that would depend on the subject matter
<Langjan> It seemed to do some graphics upgrades quite efficiently
<Langjan> You're very right che
<Langjan> chesedo, sorry
<Langjan> like polishing a noggin
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> use the systems tools to find what is needed is safer imo
<Kilos> it wont go fetch something that will break it
<Langjan> videos still not working, eish!
<Kilos> and normally only uses stable stuff
<Langjan> asks for pepperflash
<Kilos> might be some codecs missing Langjan 
<Kilos> ai! all this flash stuff
<Langjan> It gets very messy
<Kilos> there is pepper in synaptic
<Langjan> between different browsers, different video systems and different grapgics
<Kilos> the pro uses it i think
<Langjan> there are two packages, ythe one only wants to be marked for removal and the other will reinstall. I get the feeling I must follow the suggestion to remove the one that cannot be re-installed
<Kilos-> i have it as well pepperflashplugin
<Langjan> This package will download Chrome from Google, and unpack it to make the
<Langjan> included Pepper Flash Player available for use with Chromium.  The end user
<Langjan> license agreement is available at Google.
<Kilos-> just the plugin
<Kilos-> i have no other pepper stuff installed
<Langjan> Both are plugins, one is browser plugin, the other is plugin adapter
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i was on 14.04
<Langjan> Both seem to go with chrome
<Kilos> 16.04 shows more
<Kilos> whats the link to your vid
<Kilos> let me see if it works on opera
<Langjan> http://www.speedtest.net/
<Kilos> works with no pepperflash
<Kilos> maybe i have adobe flash plugin installer
<Kilos> nope no adobe stuff
<Kilos> try opera-browser
<chesedo> pepper flash is a chrome thing afaik
<Kilos> https://www.opera.com/download/linux/
<Kilos> gooi weg daai firefox ding
<Langjan> Dont like opera
<Langjan> maybe I must get rid of chrome
<Langjan> and all its dependancies
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i never use chrome
<Kilos> i use bare minimal google stuf
<Kilos> when fly and padda have done with iterum well have a bot that doesnt use google either
<chesedo> Xethron: great article! Follow through is propably the hardest - atleast those hooks cover most of it. You did not mention about running the tests in CI when MR are submitted, did you also implement this?
<Kilos> i think i still prefer 14.04 to 16.04
<chesedo> Kilos: is iterum our new bot?
<Kilos> yes they busy with it all the time, its the new version of ibid
<Kilos> called iterum so you can still name your bot what you like
<chesedo> ohhh great can't wait for it...
<Kilos> 'hopefully maaz will be upgraded
<Kilos> you can join #iterum to keep up chesedo 
<chesedo> btw at what time, must who be where for our reverification on the 19th?
<chesedo> Kilos: will do
<Kilos> we must all try attend the meeting
<Kilos> last time was near midnight iirc
<chesedo> ok, how will we be notified of the time?
<Kilos> ill try find out and let you know
<Kilos> ill drop it here and in the mail
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> have you joined us on launchpad yet
<nsnzero> hi kilos 
<nsnzero> yes i have - user nasan
<Kilos-> cool ty
<nsnzero> my pleasure
<nsnzero> Kilos-: you on kubuntu now ?
<Kilos-> yes and loving it
<Kilos-> since 14.04
<Kilos-> im gonna nap for a while wbb
<nsnzero> ok take care
<nsnzero> i will be on later as well
<Langjan> Hi Kilos - Opera Beta or Stable?
<Kilos> i use stable and opera-dev
<Kilos> both work great
<Kilos> and you can open each one independantly
<Langjan> Let me give it another go, anything will be better than this Chrome/Firefox/Flash shambles.  
<Kilos> and run both the same time with 20 tabs open in each
<Langjan> Why have both? Are they so bad that you need a constant backup?
<Kilos> then i havent got 40 tabs open in one
<Langjan> Better multi-tasker than  dom blond...
<Kilos> and they can remember all tabs and you can set it to see them all everytime but only open when you need one
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> and they are faster than firefox
<Kilos> bit lighter i think
<Langjan> If my videos dont work I will never believe you again...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i looked on 14.04 i have pepperflashplugin installed there
<Langjan> I have a new bug for you, but let me google it first
<Kilos> but not here on 16.04 and it still runs speedtest fine
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> be careful of what google tells you
<Kilos> use advise only from ubuntu peeps mostly
<Kilos> omgubuntu is ok
<Kilos> but rather trust peeps like chesedo 
<Kilos> he can dig into things and fix them
<Kilos> i do reinstall fixes
<Langjan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<Kilos> i just use synaptic and reinstall everything starting with x
<Kilos> xserver etc
<Kilos> and x11
<chesedo> lol, I have just broke many systems with installs to be able to fix them
<chesedo> btw I thought the videos are not playing in vlc, etc
<Langjan> Phew there are hundreds of "x" s
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont be lazy
<Langjan> I'm not looking for ways to kill time
<Langjan> with girls down under...
<Langjan> sorry!
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> Langjan: what are your freezing symptoms?
<Kilos> and Langjan you must report bugs so they can sort them the updat upgrade will fix things 
<Langjan> hi chesedo when the screensaver activates, it freezes when I try to deactivate it by moving the mouse: then the last image just stays there and only sign of life is the mouse cursor moving
<Kilos> every bug report helps them make ubuntu better
<chesedo> Langjan: xscreensaver?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> turn off screensavers and choose blank page
<chesedo> Langjan: ^^
<Kilos> its maybe that suspend thibg
<Kilos> thing
<chesedo> they just waste CPU
<Kilos> i turn off suspend as well
<Langjan> Turn off suspend?
<Kilos> i do yes
<Kilos> look in power manager
 * chesedo does not :P
<Langjan> My suspend is turned off
 * chesedo actually likes hiberate more than suspend but lappy does not support it
<Kilos> one of my pcs froze everytime it suspened so ive turned it off since
<Kilos> oh yes hibernate
<Kilos> thats the thing
<Kilos> i just let screen turn off or go blank
<Kilos> screensaver blank screen
<Kilos> or none, i forget
<Kilos> wbb , resting time
<Langjan> We like the xscreensavers, they rotate every minute and my grandchildren love to sit and watch them 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Kilos, What do I do with packages that do not have re-install option in synaptic, only option is removal? 
<Xethron> chesedo: I have found that submitting to projects with tests are a lot easier than those without
<Xethron> As its easier to see if you broke some sort of backwards compatibility issue. But I don't see it as a must, and the article was getting quite long already :P
<Xethron> You are welcome to add a comment on it for others to read though :)
<Kilos> leave them Langjan 
<Kilos> they are one time only packages that will stay basic needs without upgrades
<Kilos> i think
<Langjan> And missing recommends?
<Langjan> here are 52 of those
<Kilos> no worry
<Kilos> only on occasion i add a recommend
<Kilos> ami how much must be downloaded
<Kilos> must be some patches there
<Langjan> OK let me venture into the opera house
<Langjan> ami?
<Kilos> as a matter of interest i think
<superfly> Xethron, chesedo tests++
<Xethron> No, pre-increment is better. ++tests
<Xethron> :P
<superfly> Xethron: wahaha
<Kilos> oh my , where did langjan go
<Langjan> Hi Kilos and chesedo 
<Langjan> I found the solution to the xscreensaver prob
<Langjan> Its just a setting. Under preferences, advanced, Fading and Colormaps the box "Fade to black when blanking" must be ticked. 
<Langjan> Xscreensaver settings very confusing
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> well done
<Langjan> Thks Kilos, good mentor 
<Kilos> how much was downloaded
<Langjan> Kilos, not the ultimate solution, only works sometimes. Back to the drawing board.
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> But gonna braai some chops now, better count your sheep. Enjoy the rest of the weekend and thks for all the help.  
<Kilos> what only works sometimes
<Kilos> the videos?
<Kilos> oh enjoy
<Langjan> no the blocked screensaver
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> see you monday
<Kilos> ai!
<nsnzero> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> sigh i see only 4 members in the loco council and one informs me he has withdrawn.
<Kilos> im trying to find a time for our meeting
<Kilos> i ailed the community council now
<Kilos> mailed
<nsnzero> what position is that ?
<Kilos> the loco council overseas and decides on our application for reverification
<Kilos> the community council is the ubuntu controlling body
<nsnzero> loco = local community  
<Kilos> thats each loco like the ubuntu-za loco
<Kilos> the councils control us
<nsnzero> so the local group applies to the parent group overseeing everything , just to say we here included us 
<Kilos> yes and show then we are still active
<Kilos> loco council is the parent group of all the locos world wide
<nsnzero> 3 members shows activity though
<Kilos> ive mailed a few of them and one community council member
<Kilos> at meetings they need 4 to make a quorum
<Kilos> sometimes a member or two of the community council step in to help out when needed
<nsnzero> off topic : i am never happy with my themes on kubuntu - wasting some time editing everthing 
<Kilos> what themes
<Kilos> you like more eye candy?
<nsnzero> now i have a dark blue theme - with glass icons and custom login and lock screens
<Kilos> i just change the desktop background with a picture
<nsnzero> now how do you get to be a community member?
<Kilos> on the laptop here i have the standard new background
<Kilos> you first apply for ubuntu membership
<Kilos> then after a while when there is a vacancy you can apply
<nsnzero> ubuntu-one ?
<Kilos> let me find you a link
<Kilos> its quite a job
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj3_Ijc4_vQAhVC6RQKHapXCOsQFggbMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FMembership%2FNewMember&usg=AFQjCNEgOfMbyOP705uzcjfdIqgEbGanJA
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sorry for thaqt long link
<nsnzero> yeah i can see : personal wiki page , code of conduct , testimonials , agenda 
<Kilos> lol signing the code of conduct was a major job for me
<Kilos> had to get help
<Kilos> even needed help with my wiki page
<nsnzero> atleast now my PGP keys will come in handy
<Kilos> yeah
<nsnzero> forgot my launchpad password ????
<Kilos> i had to get help with that as well
<Kilos> i was very stupid
<Kilos> and now im even more so
<nsnzero> we all still learning 
<nsnzero> no gota reset my account again - using 64bit passwords - think it too long
<Kilos> learning is fine , its forgetting what you learned thats a pain
<nsnzero> what i have forgotten never bothers me until i remember that i forgot it 
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> i had to start using keepassx to store passwords - before i had 1 password to remember now i have least 20
<Kilos> hahaha
<nsnzero> everything requires passwords today 
<Kilos> i use one difficult one everywhere
<nsnzero> now how do i sign the code of conduct - cant seem to find where i need to upload my PGP keys
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi8k_TT6fvQAhXBXRQKHXBECFIQFggkMAI&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FSigningCodeofConduct&usg=AFQjCNHo3DFhvNsTv0rFQvMsrJEAcfTuMA
<Kilos> there is a walk through in our trello
<nsnzero> thanks
<superfly> Kilos: why should nsnzero apply to be an Ubuntu member? Surely all he needs to do is join the LoCo? 
<superfly> Kilos: unless nsnzero has some serious Ubuntu cred he is unlikely to be made a member. Heck, they were skeptical of me 
<nsnzero> hey superfly
<superfly> nsnzero: no offence intended, is just that Kilos gets excited about these things, and I don't want to put you through unnecessary stress 
<superfly> *it's 
<nsnzero> just trying to help out here
<Kilos> he asked superfly 
<Kilos> he has joined us on lp
<superfly> I don't know what Ubuntu cred you have, but they tend to be quite strict about it 
<superfly> Kilos: absolutely. Please join the team on Launchpad, that's your official Ubuntu-ZA membership
<superfly> nsnzero: ^^
<nsnzero> i have no ubuntu creds atm - i am registered with the launchpad
<superfly> nsnzero: by all means, please get involved 
<Kilos> did you see what i said about the reverification superfly 
<nsnzero> didnt know that there is so much work for you guys  
<superfly> Kilos: I saw something about not all the LoCo council being available 
<Kilos> hopefully they can make quorum with the help from the cc
<Kilos> i mailed belkie for info
<Kilos> she is on the cc now
<superfly> Ok 
<superfly> Wow, even the official Ubuntu structures seem to be falling apart -_-
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> worrying
<Kilos> time for us to climb in and help
<Kilos> peeps are just too busy
<nsnzero> i think there is too much red tape - wouldn't more join if it where a simpler process
<superfly> Kilos: I'll be honest, I don't think there's a need anymore 
<Kilos> yes it seems to be working without all the structures
<Kilos> but then they must drop the reverification process
<Kilos> cant make old structures work if they arent there 
<superfly> Comes back to the question I asked the previous time... Why? What does being an official LoCo give us? 
<nsnzero> guys the point of local community is to provide feedback ? am i correct or is it entirely something else
<Kilos> very um
<Kilos> er
<superfly> nsnzero: it's basically to provide a local community for users. 
<Kilos> controversial issue superfly 
<superfly> nsnzero: and indirectly, advertising for Canonical
<Kilos> nsnzero basically locos are like we are, here to help each other and newbies
<Kilos> and grow ubuntu
<superfly> nsnzero: they don't say that, but that's how Canonical benefits from it 
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 3 days, 23 hours, 31 minutes and 23 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-12-13 21:16:28 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-12-10 15:14:12 SAST
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> long weekend for him
<superfly> I need to go back to sleep, I'll chat later 
<Kilos> night superfly 
<Kilos> min dae
<nsnzero> take care
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<chesedo> exit
<chesedo> lol
 * chesedo thought he was in the terminal
#ubuntu-za 2016-12-18
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> ai! power went, running on genny
<Xethron> superfly!!!
<Kilos-> power returned
<Kilos-> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> Hello Kilos dash
<Xethron> How goes?
<Kilos-> haha im ok ty and you Xethron 
<Kilos> power cuts and tails
<Xethron> eish
<Langjan> Hi Kilos see pm
<superfly> Xethron: hi
<Xethron> How goes?
<superfly> Xethron: a bit sick at the moment, but getting better 
<superfly> Xethron: and your side? 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> eish superfly dont get sick now
<Kilos> hi qwebirc65367 
<Kilos> is that you carey?
<Kilos> just type in /nick nickname
<Kilos> your nickname
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Xethron> superfly: yeah, I'm ok. Feeling a bit fatigue
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> how many HDDs are supported to a normal home user machine with a linux system, for instance Ubuntu-mate?
<Kilos> what do you mean pavlushka 
<Kilos> that should be decided by how many cables and connectors you have
<pavlushka> I've connected 3 HDDs to my machine, so far it only recognizes two.
<Kilos> i have had 4 in my desktop
<pavlushka> Kilos: 4 what?
<Kilos> drives
<Kilos> is your third drive good?
<pavlushka> HDD and SSDs?
<Kilos> hdd
<pavlushka> Kilos: he he that is to find out :)
<Kilos> try gparted 
<Kilos> that should see them all
<Kilos> or gnome disk utility
<Kilos> or 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> testdisk
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, thanks and I will try it to another machine also.
<Kilos> ok lad
<superfly> Kilos: rather now than tomorrow 
<superfly> Kilos: but I'll be fine tomorrow 
<pavlushka> superfly: So you are in Arizona :p
<superfly> pavlushka: no, I'm not.
<pavlushka> superfly: So what's the new mailing address of your's?
<superfly> pavlushka: sorry, I don't hand that information out over the internet, it's a privacy thing.
<pavlushka> superfly: you can at least give away some hints if possible :)
<superfly> pavlushka: I am currently still in South Africa
<pavlushka> superfly: ha ha ha, ok, got it :)
<Kilos> inetpro are you home yet
<nsnzero> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> how you doing ?
<superfly> o/ Kilos, nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi superfly
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> ^^ irritates me... follows me into all the channels I'm in
<superfly> not cool
<Kilos> they think differently
<nsnzero> who ?
<MaNI> set your channel listing to private ;)
<Langjan> Hi Kilos how are you feeling? 
<Kilos> hi Langjan much better ty
<Kilos> im glad that prob was solved
<Kilos> wht broke now
<Kilos> what
<paddatrapper> superfly: /ignore? 
<Langjan> Glad you're feeling better
<superfly> paddatrapper: I thought you were at a party 
<Langjan> Kilos, 
<Kilos> ty just tired now 
<Kilos> strange 
<Kilos> what broke now i asked Langjan 
<Langjan> Have a good night
<Kilos> ill be here till 9pm man
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> We will look further tomorrow, screen still goes black after 20-30 mins
<Kilos> the strangest things happen to your ubuntu's
<Langjan>  getting zeitgeist daemon error report, dunno if theres a connection
<Langjan> https://linuxaria.com/howto/how-to-remove-zeitgeist-in-ubuntu-and-why
<Kilos> thats whats in place of screensavers
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> maybe start by removing zeitgeist
<Kilos> ldet me read
<Langjan> 16.04 has poor reputation with bugs
<Kilos> thats why we waited so long to upgrade
<Kilos> my thunderbird on here cant open my browser if i click a link in emails
<Kilos> but to copy and paste it in a browser works
<nsnzero> since its a package just sudo apt-get remove zeitegist
<Kilos> arent you scared to remove zeitgeist thing
<Kilos> long story there
<Langjan> does not look like its so important
<Langjan> hi nsnzero thks
<nsnzero> hi Langjan
<Langjan> or via synaptic? 
<Langjan> there are 3 packages
<nsnzero> correct Langjan 3 packages - use synaptic but removing the main package will remove the other 2 provided that nothing depends on them
<Kilos> i wonder why they keep using apt-get and not apt
<Kilos> you can always reinstall it if something else doesnt work
<Langjan> So should I mark all three?
<Kilos> kde doesnt use it at all
<Kilos> that guy sayd remove the main one because the lib file and the other are needed for other apps
<Kilos> when you look online for stuff read the whole thing before applying their wisdom
<nsnzero> kde uses balloo
<Kilos> read some comments as well
<Langjan> zeitgeist-daemon only brings up one package
<Langjan> there are quite a number more on zeitgeist only 
<Kilos> just remove the main package for starters
<Langjan> but crash report is zeitgeist daemon so will do Kilos 
<Kilos> that will be like taking the engine out your car
<Kilos> you can still smooch on the back seat
<Kilos> what did the crash report say again?
<Langjan> whenI try to put it in here it disappears, is there a block on some symbols like /?
<Kilos> yes / starts a command
<Kilos> add spaces first
<Langjan> it said usr/bin
<Langjan> zeitgeist
<Langjan> -daemon
<Langjan> crash
<Kilos> ok remove it and see what happens
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> you can always install it again
<Langjan> do you think that could be reason for black screen?
<Kilos> i have no idea how all these things tie together
<Kilos> black screen meens reboot ?
<Langjan> well proof of the pudding
<Kilos> or move mouse and it comes alive
<Kilos> what do you have to do to get out of the black screen Langjan 
<Langjan> no it does not, all that happens is mouse cursor runs around on black screen 
<Langjan> I have to reboot
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> so I do ctrl/alt/f1
<Kilos> isnt that because you removed the X stuff
<Langjan> then login and reboot
<Langjan> what x stuff? 
<Langjan> I re-installed the x stuff 
<Kilos> you said you gonna disable xsrver or xorg or x something
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wh ask then what x stuff
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Kilos> oh you can try reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> Ai ek ook, because you said I removed them
<Kilos> that might fix someones blunderrs
<Langjan> I have but will do again
<Kilos> remove the zeit thing
<Langjan> I have
<Kilos> then lets see what crashes
<Kilos> you know
<Kilos> for an old man you grow up slowly
<Langjan> lmga
<superfly> Between the two of you, it's a wonder you ever have working computers... 
<Kilos> you shoulda outgrown unity by now and gone kde
<nsnzero> Langjan: you can try out a different Desktop Environment (DE) like LXDE 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> superfly we do it to keep the channel alive
<Langjan> hi superfly youre right
<Kilos> Langjan is the black screen after leaving the pc alone for 30 mins
<Langjan> nsnzero, I was livid when unity came: thought it was evil. Then I tried it and now I'm in love
<Langjan> yes Kilos 
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai! ai! ai!
<Kilos> ok so its then a setting of yours
<Langjan> like Kilos with kde
<Kilos> lok in settings
<Langjan> but he is off the clock
<Kilos> power manager and screensaver
<Kilos> tell them both never turn off screen or dim screen
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> unity has screensaver as an option hey
<Kilos> and power thing
<nsnzero> Langjan: i tried it but i could never get the hang it - with the side launcher and the universal menu bar
<Kilos> kde uss power thing to do it all
<Langjan> I dont think its screensaver prob because I disabled it and prob still came up
<Kilos> look at both
<Kilos> check carefully
<Kilos> kee screen on or are you saving power 
<Kilos> keep
<Langjan> OK I've done that, will keep tabs and see what happens 
<nsnzero> Langjan: i think your pc is going into sleep mode after 30 min - disable sleep in the power options
<Langjan> nsnzero, it was not in sleep mode, thats what is puzzling
<Kilos> those sleep modes and hibernate in unity have been a hassle forever
<Kilos> glad i grew up to kde
<Kilos> make sure you save your settings Langjan 
<Langjan> But the old man (kilos) and I are in sleep mode now, will report back tomorrow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill wait to hea what happens
<Kilos> 8 years and 2 months?
<Kilos> is that right
<Kilos> Langjan ^^
<Kilos> no wonder you tire me out , you still talk in old old language
<Langjan> Xscreensaver setting says "blank" after "x" minutes but I have learnt from experience that it actually means "activate"  - crazy 
<Kilos> make it many hours just in case
<Langjan> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> then tick never as well
<Kilos> what?
<Langjan> old old language?
<nsnzero> ironically the crash reporter (apport) often crashes on my system - i remove it and any other package i dont use  
<Kilos> yes man like old dutch or something
<Kilos> Langjan is 8 years and 2 months right
<Kilos> thats the prob then, you are from a different generation
<Kilos> he fell asleep in front of the pc
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> these ballies
<nsnzero> lol , he shutdown
<Langjan> I think you have made up the 8 years and overtaken me in Oz Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or screen went black
<Kilos> nono ill be fixed soon
<Langjan> good
<Kilos> they gonna cut open chest and put a teflon heart in
<Langjan> but why you need fixing?
<Kilos> einforced with titanium
<Kilos> because i broke it
<Langjan> Staalburger
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> Thats why the fly said were lucky to have something thats working 
<Kilos> i still got 5 years before 3 score and 10 is up
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> and i want 20 more now
<Langjan> good
<Langjan> positive attitude helps
<Kilos> well i got a cute chick and a cheeky daughter need sorting out you know
<inetpro> good mornings
<Langjan> So have I, and two cheeky daughters and shortly three cheeky granddaughters
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<nsnzero> inetpro: morning
<inetpro> oh hi Langjan
<inetpro> and nsnzero
<Langjan> you keeping well inetpro ? 
<inetpro> good, good annd yourself oom?
<inetpro> and*
<Langjan> very wel thks just having to cope with Kilos 
<Kilos> welcome back inetpro 
<Langjan> cheeky young man
<inetpro> haha, hi Kilos
<inetpro> Langjan: tough job that
<Langjan> very
<Langjan> especially since he's been with his ladies 
<Kilos> inetpro we must chat tomorrow
<Langjan> So inetpro you moved and settled?
<Kilos> about the reverification thing
<Kilos> he was on holiday again
<Langjan> oh ok
<Langjan> where? 
<Kilos> but he tells no one
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> natal most likely
<Kilos> family visit'
 * inetpro moved?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> not me
<Kilos> Langjan done confuse him
<Kilos> dont
<Langjan> did I have the wrong end of the stick, were you not going to move abroad? 
<Kilos> time for me to sleep guys
 * inetpro just chilled out a bit
<Kilos> no man thats fly
<Langjan> Slaap lekker jongman
<Kilos> see you all tomrrow
<Kilos> be good
<Langjan> oh ok,sorry inetpro  
<inetpro> sometimes you need to disconnect from the virtual world
<Kilos> fy flies in 2 days
<Langjan> youre so right
<Langjan> sjoe
<Langjan> to the USA?
<Kilos> ja sad day for za
<nsnzero> night Kilos
<Langjan> if I remember right
<Kilos> ok night guys
<Kilos> yes usa
<Langjan> night Kilos sleep well
<Kilos> ty you too old man
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night goosie
<Langjan> your mileage higher young man
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> goeienag oom Kilos
<Langjan> Hys nie oom nie man inetpro hys jongman...
<Langjan> net hoë myle 
<Langjan> kilos
<inetpro> haha :-)
<Langjan> lmga 
<Langjan> ek gaan ook nou die neukenaar los sodat ek kan sien of hy weer lol
<Langjan> So lekker aand julle manne 
<inetpro> lekker slaap oom Jan
<Langjan> dankie jy ook inetpro 
<nsnzero> goeienag Langjan
<Langjan> slaap lekker nsnzero 
<nsnzero> i am also off - take care and pleasant dreams all
<superfly> MaNI: you'll have to enlighten me on how to how you channel list, I could find anything online (mostly just beginner tutorials) 
<superfly> *hide
<superfly> Ai, autocarrot 
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-11
<tzl> Morning All
<tzl> too quiet
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-12
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> so long since i set up konversation i have forgotten everything
<Kilos> dis nie die ouder nie maar die dom wat pla
<Kilos> wb inetpro
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Hi oom! Hoe gaan die somer?
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-13
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> good moring
<magespawn> morning too
<magespawn> Anyway
<magespawn> right I am out of here for today
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-14
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> morning inetpro and others
<magespawn> clear
<Kilos> hellooo everybody
<chesedo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos-> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hello superfly
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<Kilos> Maaz: gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly on freenode, wonderful ty sir, how are you all doing in yankee land" 1 hour, 22 minutes and 12 seconds ago
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not in Yankee land. The Yanks live in New York state, I'm in Arizona. But things are going well.
<Kilos> good to know  you all ok , i am offline often with sick internet, but all ok here as well, and yay for summer
<superfly> Kilos: we're in the process of buying a house
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> hopefully a proper house not one of tose wooden things you see on tv
<Kilos> sorry h is sick
<superfly> almost nothing here is brick
<superfly> but we don't have to worry, we hardly even get cold weather, never mind snow.
<superfly> https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/tucson-az/85716/weather-forecast/346936
<superfly> hey Squirm
<Kilos> great, those wooden ones look wonderful but blow away
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> we don't have much wind here
<superfly> certainly not cape town wind
<Kilos> i am happy for you, things here are getting worse all the time
<Kilos> a higher hand made things fall into place so you could leave
<Kilos> but we miss you here
<superfly> I miss SA too.
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-15
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning everyone
<chesedo> hi inetpro Kilos and others
#ubuntu-za 2017-12-16
<inetpro> good mornings
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-11
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi aleksandrm  you new here?
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos--> sigh
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-12
<pavlushka> morning chesedo 
<chesedo> morning pavlushka and others
#ubuntu-za 2018-12-14
<Kilos> afternoon guys
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-09
<chesedo> Good morning all
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-10
<chesedo> Good morning all
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-11
<chesedo> Evening all
<inetpro> hi chesedo
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-12
<chesedo> Morning all
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-13
<chesedo> Hello ZA
 * chesedo is having his last day of work for the year
#ubuntu-za 2019-12-15
<inetpro> .
